# March / April 2014 Cycle Buddies -Part 3



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in March /April 2014.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , OTD , Outcome 
tricia1012 , IVF , , 7th March , 12th March , 23rd March , 
Jen_bretby , ICSI , 3rd March , 12th March , 17th March , 26th March , 
Shadow2013 , ICSI , 6th March , 17th March , 19th March , 1st April , 
Lucyloulou , IVF , 7th March , 19th March , 24th March , 2nd April , 
FifiJJ , IVF , 8th March , 19th March , 21st March , 4th April , 
Kellyc77 , ICSI , 3rd March , 16th March , 21st March , 6th April , 
Kerton25 , ICSI , 12th March , 23rd March , , 9th April , 
Jelliebabe , IVF , 12th March , , , 9th April , 
Reenikins , IVF , , , , 9th April , 
dmh77 , FET , , , 1st April , 10th April , 
barley10 , ICSI , 19th March , , 3rd April , 16th April , 
gemmadobson , FET , , , 1st April , 18th April , 
Cocoholic , ICSI , 19th March , 3rd April , 8th April , 19th April , 
Guthrun , IVF , 23rd March , 5th April , , 20th April , 
Sherbies , ICSI , 29th March , 9th April , 12th April , 24th April , 
Luck2014 , ICSI , 27th March , 9th April , 12th April , , 

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members 

alexTTC , ICSI , 
Calladene , ICSI , 

*If you want to be added to the list let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## 1978bex

Morning lovley's!

Wow, certainly been some chatting going on.....thread number 3!

Have completely lost track with who is where at the mo, but just wanted to check in and say hi.  Hope everyone is doing fantastically and staying positive.  

I'm on day 23 of DR now, my last day before starting stims whoop whoop.  Think I'm the furthest behind on this thread, I have been on the April/May thread too as it seems closer to my times, but have been on with you guys for a while now and don't feel ready to say goodbye lol.

Will do some personals later, but for now I need to go and finish my assignment which is due in tomorrow and nowhere near completed aggghhh!  Until then........

"For myself I am an optimist - it does not seem to be any good being anything else"  Winston Churchill

Love, hugs and positivity to you all
     XXX


----------



## Hannah10

Morning ladies

1978bex- love that quote, kinda makes sense doesn't it on this journey. I am 'trying ' to be positive and optimistic but at the same time it's hard to keep the fear at bay  

Had a good nights rest - but was up at 3.45am for a pee    trying to tell myself that's a good sign (prob just all tge water I'm drinking during the day lol) 

Love to you all and have a nice Sunday xx


----------



## sukama

SHARRY - you've lost me off your list?  Sukama, EC due 18.04.14 and ET due 25.04.14.  Having IVF.

To everyone else - there are so many people on here, everyone has their own story to tell and it seems heart breaking at times but at others it is lovely to see so many positive messages.  I have a giggle every time someone mentions sticky embies or that their bean is snuggling in, it makes me feel quite comforted that I'm not the only one who thinks that way!  

My egg donor is hopefully having her EC on Thurs/Fri this week, so we are due ET at the start of the following week which means in just over 11 days I could be PUPO!   Getting excited now, but I really don't want to get my hopes up only to end up disappointed.  Have put so much into this, not least the six hour round trip to the clinic for each visit on public transport!

I have my fingers crossed for you all, whether it is the start of a new cycle or sticking those embies in safely.  A friend of mine suggested everything short of sellotape and staples!!  Think it was the mention of embryo glue that did it...  

Love to all, looking forward to more good news on here soon x


----------



## elmo283

Part 3 - wow! 

Hope everyone ok. 

Sherrbies - sounds like she is one of those friends who is all one way and you could do without that at the moment. Right to wish her well but try not to worry either way.

1978Bex - still on DR - we are still in same boat. No AF for me so can't start stimms!! Looks like I should be on other board now.

Have a good day all.

Xxx


----------



## Sharry

sukama said:


> SHARRY - you've lost me off your list? Sukama, EC due 18.04.14 and ET due 25.04.14. Having IVF.


You have never been on this list, but you are on the April/May list as you started off on that thread and asked to be added to it. If you can let me know which thread you will be using I can sort it out. 

Sharry xx


----------



## Vicask

Hi sharry

Sorry, I forget to update my details with you.

EC was actually 3 April in the end, ET was7 April, and OTD is 20 April

Could you update me please?

Thanks


----------



## Jessica84

Morning everyone 

Hannah10 - how's the 2ww going ??

1978bex - good luck with your Stims tomorrow and hope the assignments going well ?!

Starry pls can I be added to the list EC 4/4/14  ET 8/4/14 OTD 21/4/14 (Easter Monday) thank you.

I can never keep up with everyone's names lol  
But hope everyone is good and those of you on 2ww keeping those embies nice and warm and snuggly.

As for me day 5 of 2ww and its driving me mad !!!! Should I have some sort of symptoms by now   

Jess xxx


----------



## sukama

Sharry - I am an idiot, forgive me !!  x


----------



## Sharry

Sukama want me to move you over to this list? X


----------



## dmh77

Afternoon ladies,

I have my second test tomorrow-so hope it's good news. I still have everything crossed. I can't keep up with this thread but giving you all  .

Xx


----------



## 1978bex

Just a quickie to get me away from essay for a bit lol....

Dmh - good luck for tomorrow, will have everything crossed for you!

Jessica - (same name as my beautiful goddaughter!)  Thanks, really looking forward to starting stims, even the injection, the whole shabang! lol I must be mad, you might need to remind me I said that after a couple of days though haha. As for essay, well just trying to find any reason to put it down at the mo....my middle name must be procrastination lol.

Elmo - thought it was just me lol! seems to be dragging on forever doesnt it!  Really confused about the whole af thing though, as my clinic said I may or may not get it after starting buserelin, and not to worry either way.  I had to book my scan on the day of my first DR injection ( which was the last day of microgynon), and it didn't matter at all about if or when I had af. I suppose different clinics ask for different things.

Hannah - I think its so important to stay positive, but on the other hand its also good to have some release sometimes, just let it all out and cry.  I've always had the attitude that I won't be too positive about it as I don't want to set myself up for disappointment......but then I read somewhere online that it doesnt matter how much you try to prepare yourself, nothing will soften the blow, so you might aswell put your energy into positive thinking .....something like that anyway.  Thought i'd give it a try anyway, see where it gets me, but there's always  a little bit of me holding back. 

Anyway enough procrastinating, back to my essay.
Stay strong and positive everyone, love and hugs!


----------



## Reenikins

Hope everyone has enjoyed some sunshine this weekend. Want to wish everyone lots of luck for the week ahead!    

Coco, hope your headaches are improving. Have you tried the 4 head stick? I found it worked really well as long as I got it on as soon as I felt one coming on.

Vikask and Jess, I really had no symptoms and still don't feel much different apart from in my head where I keep remembering I'm pregnant but still can't quite believe it! Apart from that just sore boobs but I think that's from the pessaries anyway...hoping to start feeling sick soon so I know it's really happening!  

Luck, what blood thinner are you on? I have actually really struggled with the clexane it's been the most painful once it gets in it feels like 10 mins of my skin being burnt off! Getting a bit better now ive found some good fleshy spots though! Where are you doing yours into? My stomach has lots of little round dots all over it but I guess that's better than bruises...like you say though it increases our chances so much it's worth it! I'm supposed to stay on it until full term!  

Hannah, I also keep getting up really early to pee it's sooo annoying! I find it really difficult to fall asleep so always takes another hour and then it's time to get up!

Jellibabe, hope you're doing alright. Just want to let you know I'm thinking of you  

Dmh, sending you lots of luck for tomorrow!  

Hope everyone else is feeling as good as possible. As I keep reminding myself try stay calm, relaxed and positive!



xxx


----------



## Vicask

Quick note no to say good luck DMH, keeping everything crossed for a BFP  

I'm going back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off, not looking forward to it, wrenching me away from my PUPO bubble!

Hope everyone else has had a good day

Xxx


----------



## dmh77

Thanks guys for my wishes. Here's hoping it's a good result  x


----------



## Luck2014

Hello ladies

Reenikins - am using heparin and the needle is a little thicker than the ivf drugs but not too bad.  Yours does sound a struggle.  ATM doing mine in my stomach but can also use the top of your leg, so maybe try that to give your tummy a rest.  So you have to take it right to full term?  I've been told 34 weeks which is a bit scary but hopefully it will stay in my system.  Told 34 as need to stop before delivery as will need blood to have some clotting ability for that.  Hope you are enjoying being pregnant.  

Elmo - aw, hope you get to start stimms soon.  The waiting drives you batty doesn't it?

Bex - loving your logic about staying positive - that's a fantastic thought to hold.  Good luck tomorrow starting stimms.

Jelliebabe- best of luck for tomorrow - praying for you all is well.

Sharry - thank you for updating me.  Please can you add my OTD as 29th April 

How's everyone else?  Hope the journey is going well and not too stressful.

ATM feel soo tired all the time so must be pessaries as way too early for implantation yet.  Wonder how long the tiredness lasts when pregnant - my friend said she was tired at the beginning and at the end (T1 and T3).


----------



## Luck2014

DMH - here's to another BFP on the thread FX.  Good luck.

Vicask - oh no, back to work!  Feel like I never want to go back at the min which is so out of character.  Anyway going back is never as bad as you think.

Tried a bit of shopping today walking round ASDA and in the end I had to stop as my side was killing me.  MY Dh was pushing the trolley and carrying the heavy stuff so did not do any lifting.  Was just sending me batty resting in the house but think I will stick to it now.  Not looking forward to ringing in sick in the morning again but really don't feel well enough to go back and my boss usually asks for an inventory of what my symptoms are.  Feel like saying I've worked all my life and never been off before until now.  She asks me to ring every morning - is this right?  I haven't got a sick note, just self certifying for the week atm.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Dmh - good luck for tomorrow!

Vicask - boo to going back to work, what do you do?  Nothing overly strenuous I hope.  When's your test day?

Luck - I think most contracts say to ring evry morning but most people wouldn't really insist!

Thanks for all your wishes ladies.  You're all so lovely.  However it's really not going to be good news tomorrow, I know myself and this is now a heavy bleed even for me.  I'm very up and down emotionaly.  We went out yesterday just to the shops and I was okay 90% of the time but still a few tears.  We were going to go out again today but I'm really not ready.  I'm not going to go back to work until Wednesday (if I can face it). I have an audit Thursday so should try.

Positives - I know I can get pregnant.  My husband is so amazing, he must be upset too, but he's just looking after me  .  The support I've had here is amazing, I don't know what I would have done without.  I can afford another go and we know the odds aren't really as slim as predicted.

I'll let you all know what they say, but we know it's over for this round.

Xxx


----------



## 1978bex

elliebabe - oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear that, you sound so strong and focused but I don't suppose anything will make this easier for now, just time I guess.  Take care of yourself, and sod the bloody audit! You come first and don't let anyone tell you different! I'm glad you're giving it another shot, its like we've all been saying - this is just a stage in a long journey, some parts harder than others, but it's not over until you say it is. I look forward to hearing your positive news in the future. 
  

Luck - lol, well we've got to cling on to all the positivity we can, we need to have faith in the fact that we are meant to be mummies, if we can't believe in that then, well, we're buggered really lol.  

Vicask - oh no, take your pupo bubble with you! You need to enjoy every minute of it, don't let something like work ruin it for you haha. and if people notice that somethng's up just tell them you have a holiday planned or something.

Reenikins - sounds like everything's going well for you, lol it will probably take a while to sink in properly.

Well, thats it from me for now....untill I need another break from this bloody essay lol


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies - just a quickie from me to say hi to everyone (I've been getting my head down into work so I don't go crazy in the run up to my scan....), hope you're all well? I'm very proud that we made it to 3 pages of this thread 

Jelliebabe - I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days and am absolutely heartbroken to read your news. I have everything crossed for you tomorrow, I know what it's like when you just 'know', but there is hope and if not, it is brilliant news that you can get pregnant - there is hope for us poor responders/bugger all eggs/nearly 40 year olds! Great that you can afford another cycle and I am wishing you all the luck in the world. I'm still hoping that tomorrow will be good news, but sending you a huge hug in the meantime  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

XXXX


----------



## FifiJJ

So sorry Sharry, I thought I'd asked to be added but probably didn't! I was originally on the Feb/Mar thread but moved to this one - if you wouldn't mind adding me, that would be much appreciated  ICSI, stims started 8th March, EC 19th March, ET 21st March, OTD 4th April, BFP

X


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Jelliebabe  Just wanted to send you a massive hug xxxxx


----------



## Guthrun

Jelliebabe, sending massive hugs.


----------



## cocoholic

Jelliebabe and dmh my thoughts are with you.  All the best for today xxxxxxx


----------



## Vicask

Jellibabe and dmh - thinking of you today and sending all my positive vibes that your are both BFP xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Thinking of you Jellibabe X


----------



## Hannah10

Jelebabe and dmh - sending you lots of         today.  Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

Whooo the days are going by slowly but surely haha. How are getting on? Our Embies are now 5 days old lol, wonder what they’re doing inside us lol. Awww really? Well hope your enjoying your 2ww this time too. When is your birthday? Yes i agree, at least you can enjoy your birthday first. No im actually not dizzy anymore or anything apart from feeling a little sleepy lol, just a few cramps but nothing bad. How is your tummy pain now?
I text her asking how she was and then said to have a lovely time at her baby shower and i hope she likes everything we’ve done, my reply bk was ‘’im good hope you are’’.......not nice really as no mention of her shower or how am i doing after my ET or how did it go? Bit ignorant really. That’s shame about your friend, i guess times like these show you who your true friends are, and who the friends are that are just interested in doing certain with you. Totally agree, shes very ungrateful and now her shower is over, i feel free haha, sounds silly i know but i mean it takes 2 to make a friendship work, and im sick of being the only one trying, so now i have no need to, if she wants it work then she can make the effort too, im just interested in people who care and who i care about too. I have other friends who are interested as am i in their lives.

Did you name your little embies?? We have done the same, we have called it our little Sherbie and because my husband is obsessed with space we have also named it our special little planet Jupiter because its so beautiful .
We where discussing testing early last night, i was saying to my hubs that i didn’t really want to go to the hospital and it be negative and find out there, id rather know before turning up, he agreed, so we have decided to test on the morning before we go. So crapping myself about it. Have you decided yet? Ive been testing the trigger too, did a test yesterday and its still in my system but very slightly, going to do another tomorrow which it should be gone by then.
About the time off, my clinic said they sign you off from the day of EC to the day after you back for your test results, so mine is 16 days, the clinic gave me my sick note on the day of ET and back dated it for me, they said its a stressful time on yourself and body and you should take the time off to relax. So id defo take at least a week off hun, if not 2. Id tell your manager that you will be off for x amount of time and will let her know if this changes, saves you having to call in every morning.

Hey Hannah10

Aww thank you hun, i know i have always got you lovelies , I have other friends that actually make the effort with me as i do with them, i agree about having certain friends for certain things. Haha hows the peeing going lol? When is your test date? Are you testing early?

1978bex – Hey, hope the DR was ok and starting the stimms is good for you? I found it flew by once i started stimming. Hope you managed to get your assignment done.

Elmo283 – Hey, that is very true, she is very much like that, i feel free from her now her shower is over, so we shall see if she bothers with me as im done doing my part now. I wished her a lovey day at her shower as that’s just me. Hope your ok and you are able to start stimming soon hun.

Dmh77 – Hey, good luck for today, thinking of you and fingers crossed it is good news.

Jelliebabe – So sorry to hear that hun, but you have a very good way of thinking, stay strong, thinking of you hun and sending lots of hugs  

Hello Everyone

Wow thread number 3 already?? We are keeping busy with our chatting hehe.
Well i’m on day 2 of a 3 day transfer (i think that’s right) i had transfer on Sat. So today im ok, resting up, moving around the house every hour or so as i want to keep the circulation going, my hubby has been for a couple of days looking after me as he normally works weekends, but hes been brill, today he is bk at work though so ill be doing bits like making drinks and food, but hes told me not to clean or lift anything lol, bless him. I wonder what our little Sherbie will be doing inside today (5days old) lol. Ive been feeling a little sleepy, and a little crampy, today i had a (sorry if tmi) little bit of a shall we say loose ish poop  , im guessing its the pesseries though?!

How is everyone else??

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone - its official HCG numbers are dropping, so its all over.  I actually feel better knowing than not knowing.

I hope that you're all having a good day and get all of your wishes and dreams.  I'm going to take a break from the boards for a while now, however I'll be back shortly when I cycle again.  Good luck and baby dust to all/ XXX


----------



## Reenikins

Jelliebabe, I'm so sorry but it sounds like you are incredibly strong. Wishing you so much luck for next time. Look after yourself in the meantime. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Hannah10

Jeliebabe - so sorry to hear that. Does that mean that you were pregnant but no longer? I hope you take time to recover from this. Please feel free to pm me if you ever need a chat. Take care pet


----------



## Luck2014

Jelliebabe -am ever so sorry to hear your sad new sweetie.  Sounds like you have made the decision to take some time out and then come back fighting strong in the near future.  It has been lovely chatting with you and I hope your next cycle is your time.  Huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Sherbies - Hi, thank you for your message.  Yes, today we will have blastocysts inside us (how wonderful).  

Glad to hear your dizziness has disappeared.  My pains have gone less and less each day and not too bad today so was thinking I might be able to drive in a couple of days time with any luck.  Panic struck again this morning as I have a really bad sore throat (i.e. can barley speak) so went to my drs and he looked and said it's inflamed but not too bad atm.  I asked if it would harm my embies and he said it shouldn't do.  Not completely reassured but there's nothing I can do about it.  Hear sore throat can be a response to immune issues (which I am paranoid about having but have not actually been tested for).  Think, if it's naturally occurred then should be alright but if a immune response it's not good.  Pretty scared but will just have to wait now until 29th and hope all is well unless I get any reassuring information from anywhere.  

Sounds like you are doing the right thing, waiting for your 'so called friend' to contact you.  Forget her now and concentrate on those who show you true friendship and love.  Not thought of any names yet, just keep saying the babies.

Have not tested out the HCG shot yet but will check if it's gone in the morning.  Yeah, I would defo want to test at home first before going to the clinic.  Ours don't do the blood tests (cheap skates) they just ask us to do a urine pregnancy test at home.

Apparently there is going to be a pink moon tonight so my DH says so we are going to go for a little drive and  have a look at that - hope the little embies like it (lol).

DMH - how have you got on?  Hope it's good news honey.

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck  

Ahhh yeah Blastocysts!! I keep hearing this, but don't actually know what it means, do you??

Glad to hear your tummy pain is much better.
Oh no, sorry to hear about your sore throat, stay positive hun, im sure if you keep warm and take paracetomol itll clear up in no time. Not very reassuring from your dr hey! I actually felt like I was getting one yesterday, strange eh. but today its ok, nothing, maybe its our bodies just messing us about lol. Hope you feel better soon and don't start to feel worse.

Thank you for the 'so called friend' advice, makes sense to concentrate on my real ones.

That's a good idea, im testing again tomorrow as it should be totally out of me tomorrow, hope yours is  

Lol that's funny, anything for them to save money eh!! Omg will be thinking of you on the 29th testing , I also have to do a pee in the pot at home and take that with us on the day, I then have a blood test too.


Yes there is going to be a pink moon, its a Lunar eclipse (I think), we'd love to see it but its not visable until around 3am - 4am I think, hope you have a great little drive to see it, take some pics  Awww im sure your little embies will love it.


Jelliebabe ----- So sorry to hear that hun  , thinking of you. xxxxxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## dmh77

Hi ladies,

Not good news from me today. BFN as of today but need a blood test next week to confirm.I am totally devastated and not sure what the future holds for us. Had to ring DH to tell him :-(  It had hit me harder than the first attempt :-(

Sharry can you please update front page, thanks.


----------



## barley10

Jelliebabe - so sorry to hear your news. You are a strong person and I'm sure once you've taken some time out you'll be refreshed and ready to go again. You've been a great support on this thread and I wish you the biggest BFP ever next time around.    

Dmh - sorry to hear your news too. I hope your DH gets home soon to give you a big hug.  Give it some time and I hope you find the strength to pursue your dream.    

I hope everyone else is well. Sorry I've lost track with where everyone is with this new thread. I had some brownish discharge on Saturday morning (thanks to those who put my mind at rest) but nothing since.  Getting pulling sensation on both sides (surely my ovaries are recovered from EC now?) and heavy feeling in uterus (thick lining from pessaries perhaps?).  I'm 11dp3dt and according to Kingston ACU where I had most my treatment today is OTD, but I think it's too soon so I'm waiting another couple of days until my OTD from The Bridge where I had ET. Feeling more optimistic today after a few negative days but perhaps that is worse...setting myself up for a bigger fall?! Eek! 

 to everyone. 

Xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Jelliebabe - absolutely gutted for you huni sending you so much love xxxx remember your positives on your earlier post xxx 

Dmh - again sending lots of love for you this process is so heartbreaking 

🌈


----------



## FifiJJ

I'm so sorry Jelliebabe, I've been thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. I guess you/they will have learned from this cycle and can adapt your treatment for the next cycle. And you know you can get pregnant, which is great news! Sending you a huge hug   And wishing you all the best for your recovery from this cycle and in the future -it will happen for you! X


----------



## Sherbies

DMH - So sorry to hear your sad news hun, thinking of you and sending lots of hugs      xxxxxxx


----------



## Vicask

Jellibabe and DMH - so sorry about you results. Take some time out to recover and decide on the next steps, I really hope that whatever you both decide to do in the future it will be successful and fully of happiness, believe that you will get there in the end. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## dmh77

Thanks ladies for you kind words. I'm definitely on an emotional rollercoaster. Totally heartbroken after my result.

Sending you all   x


----------



## Sherbies

Dmh - Awwww bless you, I really feel for you,    , it's bound to take time, but im sure you will wake up one day and feel really positive about your net steps, keep your chin up and have a good cry to get it all out, sending lots of hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## barley10

Hello everyone,

It certainly seems quieter on here these days.  I guess everyone is moving on to different threads depending on their outcome.  I hope those who have had unfortunate BFN's are looking after themselves and finding the strength and positivity to explore next steps and try again.  Those with BFP's I hope you are also looking after yourselves and   your early scans all go well.  

Those still in treatment or 2ww I hope you are all well and not going too insane!

I'm 12dp3dt today and tomorrow is the day of reckoning! One minute I think it will be a BFP,  the next I think there is no way this has worked.  Either way, tomorrow I will know and be able to focus on the next stage, whatever that may be.

 to you all. 
xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Ahhhhhh good luck Barley10 for tomorrow     

Have you had any symptoms? xxxx


----------



## barley10

Thank you Sherbies!

Symptoms have been on and off.  Most prominent in recent days have been bigger boobs (although not as tender as they were), lower back ache and slight ache in hips and top of legs. Some twinges and heavy pulling sensation in uterus area. Who knows if these are pregnancy symptoms or side effects from the progesterone...time will soon tell! 

How are you doing? 

X


----------



## Luck2014

DMH - very sorry to hear your bad news.  Hope your future is positive xx

Barley - Hi, yes, certainly quieter on here as I recall it being about 5 pages a day not so long ago.  So tomorrow is your OTD - sending you lots of good luck and here's to a BFP!!!!

Sherbies- Hi sorry about my delay in replying, have been really rough with the sore throat and worrying my little head off.  No one seems to be able to shed any light! Just rung the ivf clinic again and they have said to go back to my drs so have just made an appointment for 5pm.  The ivf clinic was saying to ask for antibiotics that are ok in pregnancy but still scared to take.  I hear cyclogest - the pessaries - can cause sore throats.

Yes,  Blastocysts is just the name for the expected stage of development of the embryo at day 5 and I think it has 100 cells by then.  So today (day 6) the blastocyst should be shedding ready to attach to the endometrium in next few days - hee hee.

Your welcome, re the friend advice. Hope your other mates are being good to you.  It's a coincidence as the friend I mentioned who just wants to go out drinking text today and said she will visit me next week. Last time I text her I just said, I will leave it up to you to contact me when you can meet up.  

So was your test clear (re-the HCG shot)?  I did one today and it was clear so can test early if I choose to now but think I will be too chicken - well maybe the day before.  Will see. 

Didn't stay up until 3am for the pink moon - lol.  Think embies need their rest.

So how's your day today?  Are you enjoying being pupo?


Hope everyone else waiting is enjoying their journey.  Hope you all keep coming on this forum - it's sad it's less busy now but have also joined the 2ww and have seen a few of you on there.  Guess we will all transfer across to that one eventually before our BFP Dec/Jan thread - everything crossed for this. 

xx


----------



## barley10

Luck - how did you get on at the Dr's? It's not hay fever is it? My DH has had sore throat, blocked sinuses and has been taking cold & flu pills for last few days. Today I said try an antihistamine and he is a lot better, haha! 

X


----------



## Sherbies

Ahhhhh man it's getting so quite on here now, I really thought my computer had broke or something as there where no new messages on here for so long lol    

Barley ----- Awww they all seem like promising signs don't they? Really wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow, lots of PMA PMA  . Its so annoying that the symptoms that we get could be both from the progesterone or our little embies  , keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on.

Im good thank you, im on 3dp3dt, feeling nervous, happy, sad, anxious, excited all in one! Im really trying to stay positive but scared to get my hopes up just in case if that makes sense? Ive been super tired come about 1pm daily, been going for a nap each day for an hour or so, then still sleeping well at night too. Been resting up nicely and taking it very easy. I suffer from Hay fever and my nose has been a bit bunged up but nothing bad. My (.)(.) have been tender too but from the pesseries im guessing, also my uterus has felt quite heavy in past days but eased off slighty today.


Luck ----- Good to hear from you. How did you get on at the drs? Ive not heard of the pesseries causing sore throats but defo possible isn't it.

Oh wow that's amazing!! Ahhhh im so excited, I keep getting butterflies thinking about getting a BFP, but im also scared that if I get my hopes to high ill be disappointed....cant win lol. Was watching a video last night with hubby, it was the embie at 1-9 weeks old, was amazing to see what happens, hubby went on to watch all of the videos of each stage bless him. Our little embies will be starting implantation tomorrow      eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk

Yes my other friends who I have told have been fab, more than I could have asked for. Im still ****** off that my 'so called friend' has still not asked me how Saturday went and how I am!!!! What friend does not ask this Especially when she's been through it herself, she hasn't even offered to come and see me, I did with her, I don't give or do to receive but its nice to have some kind of support isn't it? My other friend thinks she is being like this because I kept things quite from her and everyone until Friday when I had to tell her about EC as I was not going to make her baby shower, rather petty isn't it if that is her motto!!! Haha I love your last text to your 'mate', that's a good thing that she has made the effort to contact you and want to visit you....hope she doesn't turn up with a bottle of vino    .

I did a test this morning and YAY it was clear, so at least I know now that if we do test early its defo not the HCG shot!! That's great that yours was clear too. Haha it does make you feel a bit chickeny doesn't it, arrggghhh its so annoying knowing when to test, should we, should we not       

Aww yeah, a little bit late isn't it, or early lol, ive seen a few pics on line of it, looks lovely.

Haha yes enjoying being pupo, I feel so tired everyday and I actually go for an hours nap, normally on the sofa but today I just went and curled up in bed lol, and 2 hours later      I woke up lol ooops, I will sleep well later too though, my boobies are tender too and ive had a heavy feeling in my uterus but I think at the mo its all because of the pesseries. Oh and my belly is bloated lol, hard too so looks like im preggo, im actually loving that.

How are you? Apart from your sore throat, bless you, I hope your keeping positive. I have read on some other forums that a sore throat is a good sign, so don't think negative  , hope your enjoying being pupo.

Ahhhhh I worked out we'll be due on New Years eve lol 



Hello to anyone else, hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vicask

Hi everyone

It is quite on this thread now isn't it,? I've been checking everyday and also on the 2ww thread so recognise some ladies from this thread on that one. I'm afraid no personals now, am back at work, long days in the office and not much rest so I collapse on the sofa no when I get home!

Been having a very strong pulling sensation in my uterus which started today, before that it was more cramping, boobs sore but not terrible. These are all the symptoms I have before AF so I'm not holding out much hope for a positive, I know that many women have had the same and gone on to get BFP, but I'm so used to these symptoms it's hard not to think it's coming. Also really grumpy, could be AF or could be just because work is REALLY annoying!

Hope everyone is ok tho' Sherbies, sounds like u r. Having a lovely relaxing time!

Barley- good luck tommorrow

Hi to everyone else and good luck with whatever stage u r at

Xxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Good luck for tomorrow Barley!

Vicask - in pretty sure your symptoms are normal, they could be the cyclogest, so don't worry too much x 

Sherbies - I'm amazed your friend hasn't contacted you, I thought you paid for half of the shower?  I would have thought good manners would make her call To say thank you!  As others have said, let it go. If shes going to be your friend then she can act like one, if not then just let it go.  You just enjoy your PUPO bubble, I loved it!

Hey Luck - hope you're doing well x 

Still following you lovely ladies but just taking a back seat x


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies, 

Yes sorry I've been a bit quiet also. I think the news from Jeliebabe and DMP just brought home realisation how quick this journey can be snapped from us kinda scared me. I hope you two ladies are ok   

Vicask - I really hope symptoms are pg related not AF. So miss AF stay away!!!!! 

Barley10 - honey praying that you get good news. We could do with a lift here. This time tomorrow you'll know pet and I hope it's the start of a long 8 more months  

Sherbies- I know how you feel pet. Thinking positive releases happy hormones into your body which relaxes you and in turn makes a nice cosy environment for your wee one (or ones can't remember if you had 1or 2 back) it's just hard to be that way all the time but you are getting there xx 

Choco - how are you holding up - getting close to our otd!!!!! 3 more sleeps will you wait to test or have you been sneaky testing yet?? Lol 

Fifijj and rainbowstance - how are you both doing today? 

Hello to all the other ladies - wishing you all a nice restful sleep 

AFM well I'm now 8 dp5dt and 3 sleeps to go. I'm having some tmi issues with the croinine vag gel (sorry) but for last 2 days feeling sore and inflamed  Im thinking the gel is irrating me or perhaps I have a kidney infection :-(. Either way just hope it's not impacting on my wee blasts. Hard to imagine that at this stage they either have implanted and are going strong or not. I'm so scared - I really want this to work as I feel my life is on hold and I don't know if I can hit the restart button if it doesn't. But I'm trying to be positive as worrying will not cushion my fall it only robs me of the fact that I am pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!  I hope your all ok - sweet dreams my friends xx


----------



## barley10

Morning ladies,

Well, I am going to get straight to the point....I got a big fat    !!!!!    I woke up about 3.30am and desperately needed the loo, tried to go back to sleep but failed so at 4.15 thought it's now or never. The 2 lines came up so quick I thought my eyes were deceiving me! DH had woken up so told him, he went to high-five me but I missed his hand and slapped him in the face, hahaha! Needless to say we are both thrilled, a little shocked and I'm already worrying about next scan and if there are 2 heartbeats, but as DH said we should just enjoy this moment for now before starting to worry too much. 

*Hannah* - I'm sorry you've been feeling low. This part is such a roller coaster isn't it. At the weekend I was convinced it hadn't worked and got myself into a right state. It's so hard to be positive whilst not getting our hopes up too much in case they come crashing down. I hope I have managed to add some positivity  to your day and I'm praying you get your BFP too.    

Thank you to everyone else for your good wishes. I hope I lead the way for more BFP's on this thread.

I'll check in again later, I need to go and double check my stick again. 

 to you all. 
xxx

*Sharry* - please can you update me to a BFP!  Many thanks. x


----------



## Vicask

Barley I'm soooo pleased for you and DH!!!  BFP!!!!!!!!!  

Wasn't it it your Hubbie who had to do the trip across London with his 'contribution'!!?? Maybe that little trip helped spark some great embies?!

Lovely news for this morning

Hi to everyone else, have a nice day


----------



## cocoholic

OMG Barley!!!! Congratulations       I am so happy for you!!! I am three sleeps away but not sure I will be able to wait   enjoy this very special time and listen to your DH, try to relax until your scan. Well done you,!!!!!  

Jelliebabe: how are you hun? I hope you are feeling better and that you have your next steps planned. I am seding you a massive 

DMH: same to you my dear, I hope you are already looking forward to the future. How cruel this outcome have been for you guys. Seding you a huge  

Viscak: I have had af symptoms as well, since Monday now. I woke up saying to DH that af was on its way that it hadn't worked,  but we are on Wednesday now and still terrible af pains but no af. I am happy in a way but can't help thinking that af is not coming only because of the pessaries,  and that, as soon as I stop it will come, hope not!!!   how many sleeps do you have? I have 3 sleeps but may test tomorrow  

Hannah: hi, thanks   I have managed so far to refrain myself from testing, but I think I am going to do it tomorrow.  I am having nightmares every night about bloody testing and it is absolutely driving me nuts!!! Sorry to hear about your nightmare with the gel, could you use it via the back door?? I feel lucky I haven't hae any problems with the pessaries yet, apart from the uncomfortable feeling and the constant dripping  I think whatever it is your embies have already decided to stay or go (hopefully stay   ) and it will not affect them negatively.  However, if in doubt, call yoir clinic, am sure they will be happy to help  

Sherbies: sorry to hear about your spre throat.  It could be something completely different and nothing to do with you being pupo. Your "friend" sounds like one of those people I wouldn't like as a friend!   some people act as if friendship was take take take but no give at all. I know how it feels when you finally discover some friends just think about themselves, and in my experience the friendship hasn't lived much longer thereafter. You don't need people like that around. It is hard though if you have friends in common, but try to take the high way and not get affected by it all (easier said!). Sorry if I am not making much sense,  just speaking rubish this early in the morning   xx

Luck: how are you hun? Sorry I am on my phone and cannot scroll any more to see your posts!  
Hope you are well, how long to go till otd? xx


Good morning everyone else, sorry for no more personals, hope you guys are well  

Afm: I am so sorry that I have been son quiet here.  I am trying to stay sane throughout the 2ww but failing miserably,  I am just going  . Keep dreaming about buying tests but never get to actually see the result,  and last night I finally saw the result in my dream and it was a negative  . They say if you tell your dreame they don't come true, so there it is, fx it will not come true!! Also, I keep going to the loo thinking that ugly af has turned up but nothing every time! My headaches are long gone but I have af pains, and sharp stabbing pains in my left side every now and then.
I am happy one moment and depressed the next, such a roller coaster! !!
Anyways, am off to the dentist,will come back soon to see how you guys are. Take care xx


----------



## elmo283

Hi everyone

Congratulations Barley that is great news!

AF has finally decided to show her face so I think it means that I am now going to be more April May but have enjoyed the support on here. Thank you. Isn't it always the way though, DH had gifted me at Christmas a weekend to London at the beginning of May and we worked out that EC may be around that time or at the very least they may need to monitor me. Will have to discuss with clinic to see what they say. He has booked everything including a trip to see Miss Saigon.

Take care.
Xxx


----------



## Mani80

Congratulation *barley10* that is fantastic news and has definately brightened up my day!
*jellibabe* and *dmh* very sorry that it didn't work out for you. Wishing you the very best for the future and hoping you time comes very soon!x

Sorry I haven't really been posting on this thread for a while as I was better suited to the April may one but I have been poking my head in and following you guys on your journey.*viscak* *hannah* *sherbies* *luck* and *coco* I am  that u all get the bfp that we all deserve.
*elmo* see you in April/may now that ur af has arrived!

I am on day 10 of stimming now and feeling a bit bloated now scan yday showed around 10 good sized follies and 4-5 other smaller ones. Next scan is on Good Friday with possible ec on Easter Monday!

Xx


----------



## tiki44

Barley-congrats!!!!! Whoop whoop!! Am pleased for you  

You bring me so much hope but hard not to worry when you feel every twinge and automatically worry that af is on its way. I   that my embies are enjoying where they are and decide to stick around   It is a week today since i had my et after having ec on Monday and crinone seems to be irritating me a little bit, miss being able to have a soak in the bath  

You look after yourself and congrats again xxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all keeping well and not driving too crazy in 2ww   xxx


----------



## Hannah10

Barley10 - honestly I just knew it would be good news for you!!! I'm so soooooooo delighted - thank god!!!! Oh it's lovely to hear that it can work!!! Delighted delighted (ok I think I'm getting too emotionally  attached lol).  

Elmo- best of luck pet with your may cycle - exciting times ahead and I wish you every success in the world! 

Coco- my otd buddy 3 more sleeps (actually yesterday I thought I was 3 more sleeps but turns put I have lost the ability to count!!). I really really hope and pray that sat is a great day for us both. (Is there anyone else testing then? If so you also ;-)). I know how you feel about testing early - I honestly think from tomorrow on would be ok to test but I am a big scaredy cat!!! Please let us know ... More good news  

Vicask- how's you pet? I hate that feckin feeling of AF looming!!! I was quite grumpy this morning and straight away thought huh oh that happens before af but we must not think like that. Ant no fat lady singing here. Sending you lots of pma          xx 

Sherbies- how's you today pet on this mad roller coaster!! My spell check is me falsity your name today it corrected it to sherries, then she ribeye!  Thought that might make you laugh  

AFM - ok so now 9dp5t (unless I've counted wrong again!!). Feeling good today (helped along by barley10s news ). We have friends coming for dinner tonight then my aunt & uncle and 2 kids coming to or row to stay the night who I absolutely love. I might eat the kids, they are 5 and 3 (one is my godchild). So my plan is to fill the next 3 days so they pass yet at the same time  freaked out about testing!!!! Thanks for the advice on my 'issue' lol. I think it's ok I just need to keep drinking lots of fluid !!!


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Vicask – Yes it really is quite on here now. I hear you on the strong pulling sensation in your uterus, ive started to get that same feeling today, im on 4dp3dt, what day are you on? Its so annoying not knowing if these are feeling in our head, or if they are AF symptoms, Pessarie symptoms or because we are lining up for a BFP, lets go with the BFP. Haha.
Yes im enjoying my time off relaxing thank you. Hope your long days at work are not too bad xxxx

Hey Jelliebabe --- Lovely to see you still popping in on here xxx Hope your doing ok hun.
Oh yes i did pay half towards her shower, i text her asking if she enjoyed her shower and had a lovely time, her reply was it was nice thanks. My other friend told me that at the shower she had a look on her face like a slapped ****, so my other friend asked her why and she said she was disappointed with her shower and lots of it looked similar to a shower she had thrown last year!!! Ungrateful much. Im just letting it go now, i did my part and wished her a lovely day at her shower, now it her turn to be more of a friend, cant see it happening though as she still hasn’t asked how i got on Saturday with ET!!! Id have thought shed have been first to ask seen as though shes been through this and has twins on the way. Anyway im just enjoying my pupo stage  xxxx

Hey Hannah --- Yes thats very true, im so trying to keep positive, today i feel more positive and like i want to get excited about it all hehe. I’ll try to be etra positive so im full of happy hormones hehe. Your right it was just the 1 embie put bk. Ahhhh how exciting only 3 sleeps for you. If im not mistaken cant these vag thingys make us feel a little irritated and sore below? Maybe call the clinic to double check hun. Bless you, keep positive hun and just think about your little embies all snug and implanted nice and warm , Positive mental attitude as my cousin keeps telling me hehe. Lol to the spell check, thats so funny, any name will do , i love what it comes out with sometimes hehe. Sounds like you have a lovely few days planned ahead, lol enjoy eating the children  xxxx

Hey Barley --- Awww how lovely, congratulations hun, i just got goosebumps and teary reading that, then i laughed when i read the part about the high 5 going wrong lol. Soooooo happy for you. Deffo ejoy this moment and take each day as a blessing xxxx

Hey Cocoholic --- Thank you, my throat is actually normal today, i think it was maybe a bit of hayfever? Strange eh. Lol thank you, you made complete sence, thats very true and i am defo taking the easy life path now, im just leaving it to her going forward, if she makes contact then ill be cival back. 
Hope the dentist went ok. Bless you, it is such a crazy time isn’t it in this 2ww, what day are you on? I love that saying about the dreams etc, positive thoughts hun , screw that BFN, its not going to happen. Its so annoying not knowing if the pains etc are AF or something leading to a BFP. Glad your headaches are long gone now. Xxxx

Hey Mani----Lovely to hear from you, thank you for the positive message, hope all is going well with you, sound like your going to have a lovely Easter  xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Barley - yeeeeeaaaaaahhh!  As I scrolled down the page and spotted your BFP on your post I felt somewhat emotional.  Mega pleased for you.  How are you now - has it sunk in?

Coco - nice to hear from you, missed you on the thread.  Honestly I was previously pregnant and was convinced of af also prior to my OTD but it wasn't.  I think early pregnancy sensations and af pain are more or less identical.  Not long now until you test -are you going to test early at all?

Hannah - I can completely empathise with what you are saying, it's such a scary time but hey, it has to be your time sometime so why not this time.  Keep thinking positive thoughts honey and hopefully it will help.  Not long for your OTD!!!!

Sherbies - my cycle buddy, another day closer hey? Feeling pretty positive and the throat is improving.  The video you mentioned 0-9 weeks, was it on YouTube with classical music?  It's just great isn't it watching what could be happening inside our bodies as we type (lol).  I want to say to you, please forget that horrible girl who has been upsetting you - you don't want anything to stand in your way and it's not nice to see you getting upset by her.  If she said that about throwing a similar shower last time then, honestly, she is not a mate - trust me.  It's hurtful when people we have liked as friends let us down or say cruel things but in my experience, I have, whenever a friend let me down (obviously not in a minor way but something enough to really upset me), then I have walked away and never looked back and it has given me greater self respect.  If they come back in a few months time and apologise and are sincere then maybe, depending on the circumstances, they would get another chance but apart from that, you concentrate on all those that treat you like you deserve to be treat - honestly!  

Hi Mani - nice to hear from you.  Hope all is going well for you.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies on here.  Am determind to start a new page on this thread today as it is now Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too quiet although of course I believe in quality as opposed to quantity - so nice chatting to you all.

Today I am 4dp3dt and my sore throat is getting better and feeling optimistic.  Have joined another forum also that specialises in the blood clotting disorder I have and received some brilliant advice so am enjoying amazing support from all angles. Today is generically the start of implantation today at my stage and something was defo going on earlier on my left hand side so praying it's my embies getting snug.  Feel like I love them already (I know I need to calm down btw and not get carried away).

Will catch up again later xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck, my lovely little cycle budd  . Things are getting exciting now right? I think its amazing that we both have been feeling something going on inside today, must be positive sign   , mine started in my left and then went to my right and now its kind of in the middle if that makes any sense haha. Im really starting to feel positive now and excited, I even had a sneaky peak on ebay earlier at baby things   . Awww hunni im so happy your throat is getting better  , have been thinking of you. No it was a video on a baby app I downloaded on my phone (apparently we're 3 weeks prego today btw), the app is called baby centre, I bet they are the same video though, I might have a nose on you tube too hehe. Cant believe its the start of our embies implanting today!!! Ahhhhhh so excited. Thank you hun for the lovely and helpful advice on my so called friend, I will defo be forgetting her and concentrating on our little family, things like this, ivf etc really put things into perspective, she is a little blip in my life and is she want to be a true friend then shell have to work at it as ive had enough.  Glad your receiving some amazing support regarding blood clotting disorder xxxx


----------



## Guthrun

Hi everyone. 
Many, many congratulations to those with their bfps, and massive hugs to those with bfns. 
Just need a little encouragement today ladies. 8dp3dt and very few, if any symptoms. Very minor, mild af cramps perhaps, sore boobs 3dpt, twinges at 5dpt, but nothing else- and definitely no sore boobs now. Which was the big indicator last bfp
Didn't sleep last night til 4am because of obsessing, then cracked and did an FRER today- bfn. This didn't help matters at all. I'm losing hope rapidly here. Any words of wisdom for a cranky, obsessive 2ww victim?


----------



## barley10

Evening ladies,

Thank you all so much for your kind wishes.  It's stil hasn't sunk in and I don't think k it will for some time! I even took a photo of my test stick so I could look at it thoughout the day to reassure myself! Ironically had the day from hell today and my anxiety went through the roof but feeling calmer now and keep doing my breathing techniques. 

Vicask - it was my DH doing the transportation but it was my with eggs. As he said this morning all he's done in this process is [email protected]&* in a cup 10 years ago (and thank god he did!). 

Cocoholic - hello sweetie. You've been missed on these pages, but I totally get where you're coming from. 2ww definitely sends you a bit do-lally. If it's any concelation I felt exactly the same at the weekend. It was like my body was fighting against the progesterone trying to bring on AF.  I was so sure it was going to start!  Horrible dreams, but keep sharing if they continue so they can't come true.  

Elmo - Yey for AF! You it's be excited now you can get started.  I'm sure you'll be fine for your weekend if you're not away for too long. Have a lovely time. In all the years I've lived worked in London I've never seen Miss Saigon! I should make more of an effort whilst I can. 

Mani - glad to hear all is going ell with you. What a perfect day for Egg Collection - Easter Monday! You're bound to have plenty! 

Tiki - thank you lovely. I was getting lots of twinges but was convinced that wasn't a good thing. Have you seen the 2ww for those who got BFP thread.  It's were those who got 2ww wait list their symptoms. It helped me realise that every situation is different and I felt calmer after reading it. I can find link if you don't have it. 

Hannah - oh I'm so glad I cheered you up! I have so much admiration for you and your journey.  I realise how blessed we are and how fortunate we've been. I really do pray and hope this is your time.  Enjoy your time with your family. My sister just had baby boy and my acupuncturist said spend lots of time with him and your nephew as it helps those maternal hormones kick in so make sure you get lots of cuddles and playtime. X

Sherbies - yes, I think the high five story is going to get retold a few times once we go public.  Bless you for getting teary, I was laughing rather hysterically when I tested.  I think it was the shock. I expect I'll cry when I tell my parents and sister.  how are you surviving?

Luck - ahh, I'm pleased I can spread some joy and hope for everyone, I know how it feels when you see other BFPs.  You are doing great though, you're so positive, it's hard but keep it up! Glad your throat is feeling better and that's great about the blood clot thread. How did we manage before internet/social media??! 

Need to dash as next stop is mine but thanks again for all the lovely wishes.  Everyone has been so supportive and I wish you all lots of baby dust.  I'll check in again soon, you're not getting rid of me that easily, I want to see all your BFP's!!

Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Evening everyone

Sherbies - aw, yes it's so exciting about the implantation - heee, glad we are both getting the twinges - here's to very BFPs.  Ooh, the ap sounds good. So we are 3 weeks today - lol.  Not really looked at stuff on EBay etc as too nervous to do yet but know my friend who is starting ivf very soon is always looking and she even said it brought a tear to her boyfriends eye when they looked at the baby clothes on the isle at Tesco.  Did you see anything nice?  Super cute.

Barley - ay, taking a picture of your test stick - bless you.  That is a photo to be very proud of indeed!  Hope you are calming down and the relaxation is helping.  Hope you are ok?

Guthrun - hi, hope you feel better soon.  It's so stressful isn't it but I would not threat about the test you did - you can't be sure the HCG will show up until 14 days past egg collection according to the embryo development link I posted on here a couple of days ago.  Makes me wonder then why my clinic say 18dpt. When is your OTD?

xx


----------



## cocoholic

Evening ladies, just a quick one for Guthrun: we all know it's way easier said than done,  but you must try to stay calm. Is frer a first response test? I believe that even those are not 100% accurate until OTD. Some of them are more sensitive than others as well. For example I have bought the Clearblue plus (yes, bought it today, wonder if I will be able to wait till sat!!!  ) , which is meant to be the bees knees,  and it only reads 25, some of them are as sensible as 10!! Which means that they might not even read the levels just yet. When are testing? Is it Monday? If it is, that is nearly a week, ans according to a few embryo development tables I have researched, the levels of hgc (or however you spell that!  ), are not enough untill day 14 after EC, so that shoule be Satrlurday for you, is that right?  I am sure it is devastating,  I am too scared of OTD already and don't want my pupo bubble to burst  , but on the other hand I just want to see the end of this 2ww ordeal.
I am sending you a lot of good vibes to help you get through the last few days, it does get tougher by the day, doesn't it? ??  


Thank you guys for your lovely messages,  only 3 sleeps for me, but not sure my DH will put up wjthme for tthat long, I am like the moodiest cow in the whole wide world  bless him!
Good night everyone, I am off to bed and hope I don't dream with giant pregnancy tests attacking me. Now that I have the test at home I doubt I will last till Saturday! !!!!!! xx


----------



## Guthrun

Thank you Luck2014. My OTD is Sunday, with a blood test scheduled for Wednesday. I'm driving my poor OH mental!


----------



## Hannah10

Just a wee message to say goodnight ladies. Hope you all have sweet dreams that are not pg tests hitting you over the head (especially you chocoholic lol). 

I'm so nervous girls I feel I'll. 3 sleeps to go - please god tomorrow will be more positive. Love to each and every one of you xx


----------



## Jessica84

Good morning everyone,

Just a quick one advice needed please you lovely ladies.

I have sinusitis (its driving me insane) and my gp has told me to do steam inhalation with me being in my 2ww, do you know if essentials oils are Ok to use in the water whilst in 2ww ??!!!! My OTD is Monday !!!! Eek

Feeling extremely fed up  !!!!!!!  

Congratulations to you ladies who got positive tests 
Sympathy to those who got negatives (never give up hope, one day your miracle will happen)

Have a great day xx


----------



## cocoholic

Morning ladies  

How is everyone?  Are you looking forward to a long weekend?  Anybody doing anything nice?
The only thing I am looking forward to is breaking open one of those clearblue plus tests and use it   I am really scared as well though   I would have never imagined a simple pregnancy test would meaning so much to me!!!   only two sleeps now, although I don't really sleep very well. I keel having af pains which seem to I tensify during the night, and I have hot flushes as well, uhm, wasn't that supose to happen with the Buserelin?? Not sure that could be a side effect of the progesterone? Oh dear I can't stop over analysing everything  

Luck: I think it was you who talking about getting signed off? I hope you did. My doctor didn't ask qny question, just wrote: tooth infection and asked if he could write something about ivf and I said yes, tbh I don't give a damm anymore whether they find out (they have now) at wor. We have to look after ourselves at this crucial time. To me it was a god send and I don't regret one bit, even if next week I'm gonna have to work triple because let's face it, when you're off nobody really does your job (at least properly   ) hope you are feeling well today xx 

Hannah: we are nearly there, how are you getting on with not testing?  I am going tulula by the minute, can't stop reading posts by people about their symptoms,  when they tested, etc etc. Do you have af like cramps and hot sweats at night? I didn't even have that during DR, when it was suposed to happen?? 2 sleeps to go now, yyyyeeeeeyyyyyy   btw when was your ec?? Was it the same day as mine, the 3rd?I looked at the due date (I know   ) and it is Xmas day, how exciting would that be!!!!! Oh I should stol dreaming now....    


Guthrun: how are you getting on hun? Hope you're feeling ok. I wouldn't test any more until Sunday, or at least Saturday morning, that way at least you have your hope and give the levels of hgc time to build up in your body, to give you the BFP ypu deserve. I have my fingers crossed for you xx  

Barley: aaawww taking a picture of your result, that is so sweet!! Thanks for reassuring me. I really feel like I coming on, but then nothing, and I spoke to my mum today (she is a midwife) and she says it could well be the embryo getting deeper into the endometrium,  and that our uterus have kind of contractions (but not the type that you have when giving birth, that wouldn't be good   ), so fortunately it doesn't have to be af, it could be our little ones!    have you booked your scan already? xx

Sherbies: thanks hun, the dentist went very well, it was just a check after the nightmare infection.  She was going to do me an x ray, and I got to say "I may be pregnant" OMG I felt so good!!!!!! I didn't have it done, of course    Your friend is an ungrateful cow, I have to say. How can you say things like that to people who have been giving their time and money to do your baby shower? I would scrap her name off the Xmas list   or event worse, off ********   hope you find the way to shake her stupid, petty comments xx  

Mani80: you are nearly there with EC, your scan sounds good!! Here is for lots of easter eggs   good luck tomorrow in the scan xx  

Elmo: yeeyyyy for AF (so funny,  you happy to have her and me terrified that she might turn up   )
When are you starting stimms?? Xx  

Jesisca: nice to hear from you, you are nearly there as well!! I am sorry I have no clue about your question, but I am sure the ladies here will be able to help. Alternatively,  the nurses at your clinic may know more? It's amazing how we don't want to do anything "just in case"!!!!! Hope you find yohr answer xx oh by the way, my mum used to put a glass with water in the room at night, and an onion cut in a few bits when I had a cold (I have chronic sinusitis and asthma) and it did the trick (very smelly though ; D ). Also, you could fill the bathroom basin with boiling water from the kettle and put so.e mint leaves it it, throw a towel over you, creating like a closed space so the steam don't scape,  and breath for a few minutes. I used to hate when my mum did this to me, but it works like magic.  And it's good for face's skin too   xx

Hope the rest of yoh are doing well: dmh, jelliebabe, 1978bex, claire, orange, fifi, calladene, reenikins, shadow, kazza, etc. Sorry we are so many   

Love to all
Coco xx


----------



## Jessica84

Cocoholic - thank you for you reply I may just well try the onion in water tonight.
I know daren't do anything in case of possible pregnancy lol.
Yes I have just done some steam inhalation over a bowl with a towel -extremely relaxing I nearly fell asleep.
Sinusitis is horrid !!! 

But thank you for your suggestions xx


----------



## cocoholic

Jessica: yes, sinusitis is horrible, it can even make you feel dizzy at times and give yoi headaches! 
Sorry I didn't explain myself properly   the onion cut in bits in a plate, and the water somewhere else (maybe besides), as the onion releases whatever it is called that makes you cry, which makes your mucus (tmi sorry) more liquid. And the water is just to avoid the room going too dry so there's some humidity.  Not sure the onion in the water would work, but you may want to try  
Hope you feel better soon hun xx  
Coco xxd


----------



## Jessica84

Coco - of course that would make more sense lol !!! See its making me go crazy !!!
Thanks hope I'm feeling better for Easter xx


----------



## Sherbies

Guthrun --- Hey hun, please try not to worry and loose hope, both my 2 friends who have had IVF had no symptoms at all and really thought it was over, to their amazement they got a BFP, try and hold out and give your HCG a chance to build up, big hugs to you xxxx

Barley --- I bet you will be telling that story for many years to come  , so lovely. Awww i bet you will cry when you tell your family, such a special moment xxxx

Luck – Hey hunni, how are you today?? Eeek another day closer for us!!! Aww that’s sweet about it bringing a tear to his eye ,no i didn’t look for very long as i felt like i might be getting ahead of my self lol. xxxx

Hannah --- How are you feeling today? Hope you managed to have a nice sleep, not long now eeeek xxxx

Jessica --- Im sure i read that essential oils shouldn’t be used, but i cant be certain, maybe just that viks vapour rub would be ok. Xxxx

Cocoholic --- Hey, You crack me up about my ‘friend’ lol, your so funny and sooooooo god dam true hehe. Lol i can imagine how excited you are to crack open that preg test, not long hun not long. Aww that must have been amazing saying them words to the dentist hehe. P.s my ‘friend’ really is an ugrateful cow and i might just be scrapping her off my xmas list hahahaha. Xxxx

AFM – So today is 5dp3dt, i still have to count on my fingers everyday to make sure its not more than 5 days lol. So today i am feeling a little grumpy and annoyed, no idea why lol, ive perked up a little now though, i also feel sooo tired today and headachey, i also have some acid which i harly ever get, maybe like once a year lol. I am praying there all positive signs  , ive still got a few twinges in my tummy, but nothing like yesterday.
Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vicask

Hi everyone
Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the Easter weekend and some testing!

I think there are quite a few of us now?

Hannah - how are you holding up, are you having a nice time with your friends and children, they say playing with children released endorphins so hope that helps your embies, are you going to test early or wait until they leave?

Barley. - don't get stressed. , remember you should be as relaxed as possible, enjoy this special time. Your DH comment made me laugh, these men don't have a huge amount to do in the whole process do they? (Apart from be supportive and put up with our grumpiness!)

Guthrun - really hope ur next test is successful, it's probably too early to get an accurate result , keeping fx for you ,try and stay positive

Mani - sounds like you have some lovely follies developing there, good luck for EC and ET!

Jessica, how's the sinusitis , did the steams and onions work?

Sherbies- I know hoe you feel, I think us in the 2ww go through a roller coaster of emotions, up one minute, down the next, I was really grumpy the other day and literally wanted to punch people at work!! It's weird as well that twinges happen some days and not others. What does it mean!!!!!?What date are you going to test?

Luck. - here's hoping that your cramps are your embies settling in nicely, it's weird thinking that these precious things are floating around inside us, it's a miracle really, glad ur throat is better

Coco - I think you are testing 1 day before me, you are being very controlled not testing early! Do you have anything planned for the weekend to keep your mind off things until OTD? Glad you have been having a nice time off work

Hi to everyone else, sorry there are so of us!

AFM  - I am now 10 dp4dt, and my OTD is 20 April (Sunday) and I will be keeping to it I think because I'm so scared of it being negative , I'm a real wimp! My pulling sensation in my uterus Has gone away, boobs hurt a bit, and cramps have calmed down. I'm sure this is what happened I'm my last cycle, which was negative, so I'm not feeling very positive, but strangely calm, almost too calm, because if I. BFN I know I will be devastated.  Oh well 3 days to go, can't put it off forever!!
Really hoping for BFPs for everyone testing over this Easter, what an amazing Easter pressie, better that chocolate eggs, that's for sure!

Hugs to everyone

Vic xx


----------



## cocoholic

Hannah: I have everything crossed for you.  Good luck! !!!!! 

Hi all, hope you're well.  1 sleep for me  
Coco xx


----------



## Guthrun

Have started spotting this morning at 10dp3dt. Did anyone else have this, or am I out?


----------



## emmab22

Hi ladies ! I haven't dropped in for a while and were on part 3 wow !
The last week has been a whirlwind , I had egg collection Monday and they collected 13 eggs , and they found spleen in my husbands surgical sperm retrieval which is amazing so donor sperm is not needed ! Then I had the call that 9 had fertilised , so was feeling positive ! Yesterday I had ET but only 1 ember had made it none to freeze , which I am gutted about , they did say the embie is a high grade 3/4 , I was hoping for 2 but at least I have 1 I guess ! So now it's the 2ww and I am scared s**tless ! I want this to work so bad as we all do and even more now there's none frozen I don't know what to do , what's good what's bad , I read so many things I never know what to go by ! I booked today of work so plan to relax but then back in from tomorrow , I would like the ground to swallow me up and spit me back out on 30  April , test day ! 
Does anyone have any tips ? 
Pa sorry for the long rant !
Xx


----------



## 1978bex

Morning everyone, hope you're all doing ok.

Been off for a few days as had to try to clear my head a bit, nothing particularly negative going on in there, but just couldn't get my thoughts straight.  Will attempt some personals, sorry if I miss anyone out but theres so much to go back on.

Coco- well done for holding off this long, so you're testing tomorrow on my birthday....hopefully this will be a good day for you.

Vicask - wow testing on Easter Sunday, thats got to be a good sign hasn't it.

Sherbies - I'm sure all your signs are positive ones, try not to focus too much on them though, it can drive you mad trying to decide whether they are af or pregnancy.....just look at them as something you get as part of the process....one step at a time (she says biting down on her nails lol). Just carry on enjoying being pupo.

Jessica - hope you're feeling better today, only had sinusitis a couple of times but I know how painful and uncomfortable it can be.  Just try to keep focused on the positives hun.

Hannah - hope you're feeling better today too hun.  Try to give yourself a distraction, something fun to occupy your mind and keep you positive.

Guthrun - another one testing on Easter Sunday, hope it brings you luck hun.  Just try to ignore your early test, I'm not sure of test dates but that sounds quite early to get a definite result....and the symptoms too, the problem is you never know if you are getting them from the meds or pregnancy, and everyone seems to experience them differently, can't remember who but someone was saying that in 3 BFP's they had different symptoms each time and to different degrees.  Just relax until Sunday.

Luck - hope your throat has eased up a bit....its so easy to over analyze everything when you're going through this, but you know it could be something as simple as being exhausted, you may just be a bit run down with all the stress.

Barley - wow, congratulations on your   you early bird you! lol. Amazing news hun, has it sunk in yet?

Jellie - hey, how are you doing? Glad you seem to be quite positive about the future, its like we've said, i'ts just another stage in a big long process, you will get there!  Take care of yourself.

Dmh - sorry to hear your news hun, hope you will try again, and look forward to a positive future.  


AFM -  Well I'm now on day 5 of stims, not feeling too bad really except my mind has been all over the place and still getting headaches, thought they were supposed to stop when you start stims but apparently not lol.  Went to visit a close friend yesterday who has just had a cycle of clomid.....she's pregnant, it seriously couldn't happen to a lovelier person, I'm so pleased for her.  Our other friend came too who is about 6 1/2 months pregnant! (they both know about my ivf, and have been great).......luckily I'm so excited for them both so it wasn't hard being around them, but as you can imagine tensions were running high with excitement and anticipation, and I left feeling more exhausted than ever lol, and of course I was straight onto my calendar working out my own potential dates for about the hundredth time this week lol.

Soooooo can't wait for my scan on Tuesday, it seems so far away again! Then with the next one the day after, I'm really hoping they will say I can go ahead with ec on friday!

I know I've been going on a lot about positivity, but since I changed my attitude Ive felt so much better.  Whats the point in feeling bad about something when there may not even be cause to be, I might aswell enjoy the the weeks leading up to (as much as the meds will let me anyway lol).  And then if there is a negative ending, well I will deal with that if and when I have to, trying to prepare myself will not soften the blow, so might aswell be as positive as I can be.  Easier said than done I know, but have to try........distractions, concentrating just on the stage I am on and not looking too far ahead, and looking at all the positives in life, these 3 things are key for me.

It's my birthday tomorrow.....36 years young!  Was trying to think of a way to celebrate without people wondering why I'm not drinking, so Ive decided on a picnic in the park, that way people can bring their kids if they want, and if anyone asks about drink, I can just say it's too early for me.  Really hoping I have a good day tomorrow, been positive so far but as you will all know with the meds emotions are doing a bit of a madness! lol. 

Anyway off now shopping with mum, so have a fantastic day lovely ladies, and we'll catch up again soon.

Love, hugs, and positivity to you all
xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Best of luck to anyone testing soon - Coco, Guthrun, Hannah, Vicask and anyone else.  So many people testing around the same time!  Nerve wracking but exciting times.

Vicask - don't think I will test early either for same reason as you - know exactly what you mean.  Although I have to wait 18 days and you are supposed to defo know after 14 I think?  My OTD is like 3 days after my 40th birthday and I keep thinking, if I tested on my birthday and it was good news it would be the best birthday ever but if it wasn't it would be the opposite - big chance to take doing that.  Possibly might do the day before OTD

Sherbies - funny you should write about the headache and not as much sensations in the tummy - SNAP!  That happened to me too yesterday.  Got a bit bothered at one point but then the sensations then came back at night.  How are you feeling today?  Am back to feeling more positive today as yesterday was an off day too.

Emma - sorry to hear you got a disappointment but I know you have prob heard it before but it really does only take one.  Your OTD is just 1 day after mine so we are almost buddies.  Think you have to just keep reminding yourself to think positive and visualisation is good.  There's some nice short relaxing pregnancy yoga on YouTube - am waiting until embies are properly settled in before I do it though.


Bex - Happy Birthday for tomorrow.  Glad you are feeling more positive.  I was also more tired on the stimms than dr and thought is was supposed to be the other way around.  My throat is much better now, thank you although turned into a bad cough when I lie down at night.  Don't think DH was very impressed last night. You could well be right - it could be the stress.  The sore throat was like there and then much improved the day after - very unusual.

Coco - been having the night sweats and more  sensations in the night too.  Think it is a good sign.  By my reckoning it's like day 3 of implantation for me today.  Not long for you now.  I really hope you get your much deserved BFP - think you will!

I got stressed with my GP surgery yesterday as they are still dragging there feet regarding the blood clotting referral.  I got so worked up I said to the practice manager, if anything happens to my baby this time, I will hold this surgery personally responsible.  Ridiculous, instead of being proactive they have me running round like a blue arsed fly and then changing the goalposts - oh now we want a recommendation from the ivf clinic that you are referred to a specialist.  Had to make myself go and lie down and think nice thoughts as I was sooooo stressed by it all.  Turns out it's all to do with money and they need funding to refer me as it's not in the same county - probably cba with the paperwork too.  Well, I told them - I will not let this go!  Will hopefully find out what they have decided sometime next week.

Have a lovely, long bh weekend everyone xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Good morning,

Happy Easter!

Just a quick one from me, i'll catch up on everyone later. Well OTD today for me, I was so tempted to test at 4.30 when I got up for a wee but held off till 8.30 and said come on shall we get this over with haha!......so..........got a BFP!!!!!   I couldn't even look, I peed on it and passed it to DP to look at. In total shock! Got scan on 12th of May to see how many are squatting in there!

Hope everyone has a lovely day, good luck to everyone having scans, ET and EC today.

Sending some of my baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## tiki44

Congrats Gemma!! Whoop whoop!!  

xxx


----------



## emmab22

Hi luck2014 , when do you think they will be settled in ? Was yours a 3 or 5 Dt ? Mine was 3 , hVe no idea really what to expect how to feel etc this is my first cycle ! X


----------



## cocoholic

Happy Easter everyone!!!

Gemmadobson: COngratulations!!!!!!!!!  *** ***!!!! Thanks for giving us more hope, OMG there are so many BFP in this thread, here is to loads of Xmas Bubbas  You must be so happy. I hope you enjoy every step of the way xx 

Tikki: Hey how are you doing? Nice to hear from you, how long do you have till your OTD now? Hope you are well 

Guthrun: My mum is a midwife and she said yesterday that many ladies spot for a little while, some not at all and some the whole pregnancy when they were supposed to have af. You only have 2 sleeps to go is that right?? I really hope you get the Easter present you deserve xx 

Luck: Aw thank you!!!!!!!!!!!  It is so nice to hear somebody is having night sweats and more pains like I am. As I said my mum is a midwife, and she is fed up with me by now. I comment with her EVERY single symptom  and she says that, apart from the night sweats, which she hasn't heard before, everything else sounds like a positive  She reckons the pains should last for around the same time as a period (I have been having them since Monday, so they should stop any minute now!). Regarding the night sweats, I have read in the patient information leaflet online that the progesterone causes night sweats to 7% of people (apart from 20,000 other side effects!!  ) Can't wait to finish the pessaries tonight!!! 
Oh no, it sounds terrible with your referral. How long are they going to make you wait!!! NHS, uh!  I hope you sort it out soon xx

1978Bex:  So sorry to hear about your headaches. They are horrible, aren't they? I didn't have headaches during dr or stimms (was on strong painkillers for the tooth infection anyways, so headaches would have gone unnoticed anyways  ). However, when I started the pessaries, I had terrible headaches for about a week. I am ok now. SOmeody here recommended me the 4-head patches, they are really good, although I used the cheapy menthol bars for the temples instead (from Poundland, they work the trick  ). I hope they leave you alone soon. Also good luck for your scan for Tuesday. Your birthday picnic is a great idea. Not only a good excuse for not to drink,, but an original thing to do. I think we all are too used to get wasted on birthday parties, and actually, you can do many things and have a good time without being on the glass. Although I could down a bottle of Rioja right now  . Hopefully we will be dry for a loooooong time . Btw, happy birthday for tomorrow  xx

Emmab: Hey very good news on the  front!!! I guess you guys must be very happy with that! You sound similar to me, I had 13 eggs collected, but only one blast put back, and no frosties  However, as everyone says........ it only takes one!!  and your blast sounds like very good quality, so try to relax and send good vibes to your little bean. I talk to all the time (I know ). I know what you mean about wanting to fast forward the time till OTD. I am absolutely petrified of the blooming test tomorrow. I keep on looking at it and wanting to open it, then I refrain myself, I have now hid it so that I don't see every time I pop to the loo  xx

Vicask: You have not long to go either!!! I am the same as you, I am terrified of finding a negative in the test, but as you say, we cannot put it off forever!! I would say do not worry about the symptoms because every woman and every pregnancy (or cycle) is different. Have you checked the poll of symptoms that lead BFP? There are so many, and many of them are identical to AF. My myself I have been convinced that af will show up any minute since Monday, and it hasn't yet! Either is a BFP or I am having the worse PMS ever!!! (hope it is the BFP  ) xx I have my fingers crossed for you for Sunday 

Sherbies: Glad to hear your "friend" is off the Xmas card list  she doesn't deserve one!! I also find confusing counting the days post transfer, so I have been counting in sleeps, and I only have 1 now  I did enjoy saying that to the dentist  that was my first time ever that I got to say "I may be pregnant". I so wanted to say I am PUPO  but they would probably looked at me like  hahahahah. Regarding your symptoms, I have had many like you: headaches, feeling exhausted, moody (well I am always moody according to my DH anyways  ), and the cramps. I am  that they lead to a BFP soon!!! 

Hannah: Any news hun?? I really hope you got your BFP 

Jessica: how is your sinusitis? Are you feeling better now? DId you try any of my mum's tips? I hope you are feeling better by now xx 

Sorry for all the lovely ladies who I have forgotten, sending you loads of baby dust and a massive 

by the way! Who is testing with me tomorrow?? I cannot remember, we are so very many!!! xx

AFM: Well, I am the same, super nervous about OTD and I don't think I will test tomorrow morning, it will probably be early hours, more like 00:01 or 00:02  but that's alright, right? as long as it is within OTD?? 

I am planning to do very little during the Easter break. I have some marking to catch up with, great! And will be having a couple of outings and maybe a picnic with my gorgeous DH, but tbh I am knackered, I feel really tired all the time (hope this is a good sign  ).

The link below is for a poll about symptoms that lead to BFP, I found it really useful because I am (as you would), over analysing everything!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewresults

Anyways, hope you have a lovely weekend, I am sending loads of  and loads of love to my lovely ladies, take care xx
Coco


----------



## 1978bex

Coco - thans, luckily theyre manageable with paracetamol, but obviously would prefer not to have to take them.  Thanks for bday wishes, looking forward to it, just hoping the weather holds up for it.  Off to bluewater now for a shop, dinner and cinema with dh and mum, so a nice lead up to tomorrow.  Cant wait to hear your results tomorrow, everytime I see your name I wonder if you have tested early lol.....Your nerves must be wrecked by now haha.  Good luck anyway hun.
xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Nice one Gemma!  Bet you are so pleased.

We are at the same clinic I think so hopefully I will follow suite.  Got a long waiting time yet tho.

Hope your enjoying your fabulous news on this lovely, sunny day.
xx


----------



## Luck2014

Coco- woo - your so close now.  Well, as your mum's a midwife she would know so here's hoping you get a great BFP!  You will make a great mummy.  Thanks for the info re - progesterone.  So do you finish your pessaries tomorrow?  Been getting the af type sensations today which of course I realise could well be a good sign as it's not really af.  Sounds like you have planned a nice, relaxing easter break.

So you are a teacher?  I am too but been out of the profession for a couple of years now.  I will go back after my mat leave though cos I miss it.  Took on an easier job for the time being whilst I did the ivf.  Are you primary or secondary?

The BFP symptoms links sounds very interesting.  Off out now but will be scrutinising that later - lol

Yeah, the referral situation is a pain.  It's a syndrome that not many drs have knowledge of so that is why they are stalling things, they may not even refer me at all.  If they don't I am going to go and she the founder of the syndrome himself privately,  even though he's like hundreds of miles away.  Any excuse to visit London and stay in a nice hotel.

Emma - Hi, What day did you have you ET?  Mine was last Sat and I had a 3 day transfer. From following one of the embryo development stages charts, it said Wed, Thur and Fri my embryos would imbed but everyone is different so it must vary somewhat. 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies

Well it's my otd tomorrow also and gosh talk about mixed emotions!! 

Luck - I can't believe the referral is such hassel. They really should be helping given your situation. Keep at them but try your best to keep calm and keep lovely happy hormones in your body xx 

Coco- my otd buddy how are you? (Is there anyone else testing tomorrow?). The only thing I heard was that early morning pee has higher concentration of hg as you've slept at night but to be honest at this stage there should be enough there anyway (I'm sure your mum would know). It's so strange to be at this rage isn't it? We've been waiting for so long wishing time away and now eeek.........  I really really pray that it's good news honey for us both   . Do you have to do bloods also? By the way - I also had night sweats s much I had too change my pj top one night!!

1978bex- I hope your getting the same love.y weather for your birthday. Picnic sounds lovely!! How about a wee bottle of shleor(?) could be quite pleasant!!!!! 

EmmaB- great news on the spearmint front lol. It really does only take one and it should like this one is a wee fighter already. Congrats on being pupo and enjoy every day (well at least when you not worring lol

Gemmadobson- ah so so delighted - how are you now - what a lovely start to Easter x 

Gunrun- hope your ok. It seems very strange I think that lots of people have spotting and some are actually happy as they believe it is a good sign and for you it could be. There is no way of knowing how our bodies should or do react to pregancy therefore one persons symptoms are not in line with others yet they both could be pg. try and think positive pet - it can do no harm xx 

Sherries (  ) - I bet it was exciting to say that to dentist lol. I found last week tough waiting for otd. Then this morning quiet calm but now I'm building in anxiousness if I'm honest. Gosh - we are never happy lol 

Vicask- yes I know how you feel. I keep comparing to last time also but here is a wee quote for you 'just because you walk the same path you will not come out at the same destination' so here's hoping pet xxxxx I had such a lovely time with my cousins - I miss them already 

Hello to all you other ladies and I know I've forgotten some 

AFM well I'm now 11dp5dt and otd is tomorrow morning. I feel like a coin being flipped between absolute hope and terrifying worry. This is our 5th cycle but our 3rd time getting to otd. I e always made it without spotting etc as the pesseries seem to keep bleed at bay. Last time I had bad af cramps and cried 2 days before otd as I knew it was over. This time has been different and I have had odd cramp sensation but I'm just so not sure how to describe them. I am blessed to have 1 frostie who I already love so I'm trying to focus on that also. I'm just so ready ladies but can't take it all in. All I've wanted all week is for today to come and now I'm like no maybe another day!!! I'd say I'll be awake early as ice been waking at about 4/5 anyway. I'll check in later but wanted to do a few personals now while its quiet here xx


----------



## Calladene

Hello
Ladies!!!!!
Iv picked up my sorry little **** and I'm gonna get straight back at the ivf!!!!
......
With my dearest wife's eggs!!!!!!!
Iv decided it's maybe for the best to use hers as I'm scared of spending thousands and getting zero fertilisation incase it is a genetic feature of my eggs .
I'd hate to have icsi on a abnormal egg and have a baby that's poorly .

My AF has come today!


How is everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Calladene

Lovely to hear from you.  That's just a wonderful thing to do, use your wife's eggs. 

Hannah - All the very best for tomorrow.  Here's to a nice BFP!  You so deserve it (as we all do).  Some of what you write reflects how I feel too and I'm sure many other ladies on here - the flip of the coin feeling - I could not describe it better.  Yes it is hard work getting the referral - I've realised now it's all down to money so am going to see the professor of the syndrome himself in London if they don't get their act together at my GP surgery.

Coco - aw, so exciting.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Sooo hope it's a BFP.  Got a funny feeling it will be.



xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Thanks for the wishes, it means so much to have your support, speaking to others who are going through the same thing is so helpful - no one quite understands how hard this process is unless you have been through it.

Luck -- I never understood the long 2ww with st marys but read that chemical pregnancies happen between weeks 4-5 so suppose it eliminates them.

Coco/Hannah - Good luck for tomorrow, sending you lots of my luck your way   to you both.

Guthrun - Hope you are ok, sending so dust your way, hopefully its old blood from the embie snuggling in 

Im terrible with personals guys so I apologise if I haven't mentioned you, hope you are all doing well and enjoying the long weekend  

x


----------



## cocoholic

Hannah: hey I thought you were testing today, so we are OTD buddies, how exciting!!! I am glad to hear that some of you are having similar symptoms to me, that gives me hope that I am not alone!
I will wait till the first wee but my problem is that I always wake up in the middle of the night needing the loo, I hope like you said that there is enough concentration to show then (if any!). My mum is going to disown me any minute, she must have had enough. And it can only get worse if we get our BFP!! Will be on the phone to her all day  
I know exactly how you feel.  I have been wishing this 2ww, well, the whole 6 weeks I have been in tx, and now that I only have 1 sleep I'm completely terrified. I know I will be waking DH up so that he can look a the stick  . tLet us know tomorrow,  I have everything crossed for us xx  

Luck: I just had my last pessary tonight. I can't believe I just finish the medicines this cycle   in the last 6 weeks I have had more medicines than in my whole life! 

Calladene: hi hun, so happy your af has shown now, that means you can book your next cycle? I think that using your wife's eggs will be something wonderful. The baby will not have your genes,  but I would say (I may be completely wrong) it would be your biological child as well, as you would carry it and give birth to it   I am so happy to read your plans. I really hope your dream of being a mummy come true really soon, you would be excellent mummies   xx  

1978bex: your plans for the evening sound great! What film did you see? I love the cinema but every time I find a film I like, we don't have money left for the week/month   it is so expensive,  isn't it!! Have a great picnic tomorrow, hope the weather holds for you xx  

Gemmadobson: you are right, none could understand what ivf is like unless you go through it. No matter how hard you would try to explain!! I think this process makes us stronger though,  and to me, it has made me appreciate much more my DH, and brought mw closer to him    
Have you worked out  edd? Mine would be Xmas day, if bfp of course     xx

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, how are the rest of my lovely ladies? 

Afm: well I was looking at buggies and maternity clothes online today    I am officially bananas by now  
I am going to go to bed in a minute (I know what a looser) but don't think will be able to sleep!
I will keep you posted on the results      

Enjoy the rest of the evening xx


----------



## barley10

Gemma - congrats on your BFP!!!  That's wonderful news. Enjoy this special time. 

Coco / Gemma - praying for you both tomorrow.    And anyone else testing?

Sorry no more personals - we've been out shopping most of day then to the rugby this evening. Feeling shattered now and off to sleep!

Night ladies. Xx


----------



## cocoholic

A very quick and special post from me: after holding it in since 2 o'clock,  I couldn't wait any longer, so finally ccracked open the test around 4:20, got it ready and  called DH to check: I am in total shock,  we have our BFP!!!!!!! No words can describe the feeling. THANK YOU ALL for being there for me.  Here is to many more Xmas bubbas from this board.
Good luck Hannah  

A very happy Coco xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Omgeeeee!  Coco i'm so thrilled for you!  Actually welling up here!  😂. With all you've been through this cycle well dine x x x 

Good luck to all other testees x


----------



## barley10

Coco       !!! I'm so thrilled for you!!!! I really felt like you were going to get a positive.   welcome to the 3ww club for scan now. Hahaha. What a FAB Easter present!!! DH says congrats too, you're the only name he can ever remember when I tell him about this thread! Xx

Hannah - (sorry, realised I said Gemma last night when  , I was very tired!). Come on sweetie, I've got good feeling about you too. You deserve this so so much. Xx

Xx


----------



## Mani80

*coco* that is fantastic news    . You must be on cloud 9!enjoy the feeling you deserve it hun.
*Hannah* best of luck for your otd today as well!

Hope everyone else is well!

Xx


----------



## Hannah10

My test was negative.  I'm heartbroken 

Coco- I'm glad you had a better outcome x


----------



## barley10

Oh Hannah, I'm so crushed for you I just stomped my feet. I know no whatever I say is not going to make things any easier for you right now but know that I am thinking of you and hoping you give yourself time to recover and find the strength to continue to pursue your dream.  It sounds like this has been your best cycle in terms of fertilisation so it I hope your little frostie makes your dreams come true. 

Sending you big    

Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Coco - Amazing news! Congratulations!! The easter bunny left you a lovely litte egg then! Yes worked out my date and it would be 20th December but because they extended my treatment im not sure how accurate this is as I used a link on line to work it out and had to enter the date of ET and number of days transfer it was.  

How is everyone else this morning? Im off painting the fence soon then to the in laws so will be back later to catch up  hope everyone makes the most of the lovely weather and hope your day is more exciting then mine lol xx


----------



## orange73

Coco I'm totally over the moon for you.  You've been such a great a great support to everyone on this thread and the 2 other threads!  I'm so glad you had a good outcome! Wicked news!  Hope you enjoy your pregnancy without too much worry and keep us all posted ;-)

Hannah,  so sorry for you hon.  Just to let you know you are not alone and I'm sure there are so many ladies on here that feel your pain.  I really hope you can (easier said than done...) put your energies into giving it another go.  I'm a big believer in fate and reckon your little one is waiting for you.... It's just waiting for the perfect time.

Lots of hugs and good luck to all those with tests to come

Orange xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hannah - ever so sorry to hear your sad news. Nobody deserves to go thru wat u have, my heart goes out to u xxxx

Coco- massive congratulations. Had a feeling it would be a bfp. Xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Hannah: I am so sorry to hear your bad news, I really thought you would get the bfp you so deserve!I know tthere's nothing I can say that would be any consolation, you are fighting so hard and have been through so much,  5 cycles!!!  when you have had time to recover from this, I hope you find the way to move on and plan your next move.  My thoughts are with you and your DH. I am sending you a big massive   
Coco xx


----------



## cocoholic

Thank you so much for all your kind words ladies, you have been an amazing support through this journey. It still hasn't sunk in. Don't want to build up my hopes until the first scan, and browsing at other boards I would join now  

Hope everyone is well and that you all have a nice weekend. It seems like the sun has gone booohhh!!!!!
Coco xx


----------



## Sherbies

Just a quick one from me but will do personals asap, cant see ever post as im on my phone.

Cocoholic....Ahhhhhh congratulations hun so happy for you, such amazing news and you truly deserve it. Can you tell me symptoms you had leading up to today please? 

Hannah..... hun im so sorry to hear your sad news, I hope you take the time to decide you next moves. Thinking of you xxx

Luck.....how are u today??

Afm....sooo today is day 7 p3dt and I have no symptoms, m6 boobs have stopped hurting and I have no pains in my tummy now. Still tired but nothing else!!?? Is this a good sign or not?! Xxx


----------



## tiki44

Coco-congrats!! Whoop whoop!!

Hannah-so sorry to hear your news, nothing i can say will make you feel better, this life is so unfair at times so allow yourself time to feel sad etc and i truly hope you find the strength from within to go forth on whatever path you choose  

Sherbies-I'm now 10dp2dt and have no symptoms, (.) (.) still bigger but due to crinone i expect, nipples were really tender but that's gone now, had little cramps and twinges about a week ago but nothing since so nothing to report either from me, dp keeps saying too early for symptoms which is true i suppose.........OTD for me is weds, i   so hard for those of us that are still waiting, this wait is sooooooooo hard!!  

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Tiki...... im exactly the same, had all them yesterday and the week just gone but today nothing but big ( . ) ( . ) haha. I've read that its normal as hcg wouldn't have had time to build up to much yet, some people get no symptoms at all but my worry was because I had them and now all of a sudden nothing like you.  I figured the previous symptoms were from the pessaries but im still taking them. Xxxx


----------



## cocoholic

Thank you ladies 

Sherbies: painful boobbs throughout the 2ww, this could be the progesterone  more tired than normal, vivid dreams, some of them were nightmares, night sweats, and from Monday onwards,  I thought af was on its way, belly cramps, moody, even more tired.... and hhungry,  very hungry!!!  
Hope this helps. I think it was yesterday I posted a link to a board with a poll about people's symptoms which led to bfp, I found it very useful.

Tikki: it is very hard,  isn't it?  Hope the time goes by quickly for you xx

Gemmadobson: they also extended my dates! I have used the calculator in fertility friends, which calculates from EC, as I stimmed for longer, so my last period would probably not be accurate.  

Hlw is everyone else?? xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya girls

Nice sunny day here in the North West.  Just been for a lovely lunch with one of my friends.  Come home and got bad back ache for sitting on a chair too long (of course, a good sign).

Coco- Hey, bet you are like soooo happy and also still a bit in shock.  I was going to ask you about the night sweats you had as I had them last night and the night before quite intensly - put it this way, went to sleep with straightened hair and woke up with it all curly -lol.  Was wondering if yours were cold sweats - mine are and I have never had them before in my life; woke up  shivering and had to put the hairdryer on to get warm but still couldn't.  All my pjs were cold damp.  I did google it and it said it's the change is oestrogen, tricking your brain into thinking you are too hot and cooling you down too much and certainly a  pregnancy symptom (phew!)

Anyone else had this?

Sherbies- am doing ok thank you.  I think everyone is different when it comes to symptoms.  Was one day I had almost no symptoms and then day after I had like proper af type pains.  No af pains today though.  That's it the hcg won't be strong enough yet for that many symptoms.  Like people say, the pessaries can make you have them but others aren't really affected.  Sore boobs a sign - my boobs aren't sore at all atm but were last time.  Hey, it's not that long really off your OTD is it?  Mine is like 5 days later than you even though we did our EC and ET at same time.  Do you go for bloods same day as your hpt?

xx


----------



## Sherbies

Thanks Cocoholic, pretty much had all them but stopped today. Hope I get some symptoms soon lol if that makes sense. Hope your enjoying your bfp hehe. Are you telling anyone or keeping it quite?

Luck, yes otd is thurs eeeeek,; think we're doing one wed though as it'll be 14 days past EC then so should be safe right? Your so good being able to wait an extra 5 days, im pulling my hair out waiting! ! I hope I get some symptoms bk as silly as it may sound lol, as I just feel normal at the mo apart from supper moody and adjitated. Last night I also felt hot in bed but not night sweats, I hope im not out as you and coco have both had them. Will you test early? Do you plan to tell people?  Im so scared of testing amd it been negative then still having to go hospital Thursday for pee test and bloods. Then im also scared to not test and get a negative at the hospital. ...

Did everyone test early before going to their hospital appt??


Xxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Sherbies

Nice to hear from you.  Think the rule of thumb is that after 14 days you should be able to pick up a positive pregnancy on a test but I know some women are different and may take a little longer.  As they have given you a early OTD they prob get you to test at home and for some if not positive, it could go on to be positive when they do the blood test because that can detect a pregnancy sooner than a urine test.

Don't be worrying - I've no symptoms atm, they come and go.  I like being pupo because my logic is that if, it's not good news at least I got to think it could be for 18days.  

I have told a few close friends and family I am doing my second ICSI but I will not tell anyone else for as long as I do not show.  Quite nervous due to my bad experience last pregnancy so if I get a bfp, I will wait for the 1st scan firsr before I breathe a sigh of relief (a slight one).  Know this sounds quite negative but for my own sanity I have to remain realistic.  Have every faith however in the heparin I am on.  Do you plan to tell people?  

I'm not sure about testing early.  I'm think if it was bad news I would go to pieces.  This is such a weird experience that people really cannot understand unless they have been through it themselves.  Like I said, am optimistic but also very scared.  

Are you doing anything nice over easter?  Been out for lunch with my friend today and was going to go to my mum's tonight after tea but just feel too tired so have come on FF then am going to watch tv for a hour then be in zzzzzz'd land I think.  Not slept too well over last few nights due to the sweats and got a well bad cough - it's not there during the day but then when I lie down I can't stop coughing.  


Have a nice, relaxing night.xx


----------



## cocoholic

Evening,
How are my lively ladies? We have had a nice afternoon out, a walk in Cheddar and a nice forest nearby. I went in a cheese shop and had to leave because the smell was too powerful and made me sick. The same shop I went in a couple of months back and I enioyed every minute. Enhaced sense of smell or is it my silly mind playing up?? Come on, I just had my positive today, is it not way too early!!??  

Sherbies: I am keeping it quiet except for my mum and sister, and I have to say in school as well, as I would like to get out of duties at school. I ak terrified of being pushed by a kid, or having to break up a fight. I am also organising a trip in July, so have to get out of that as well. Then we have decided to tell close family and friends after the week 7 scan, and then go crazy after the week 12 scan   what would you do? Would you tell or keep quiet? Regarding the symptoms, it is so frustrating because any symptom can mean positive or negative, how we survive through the 2ww I don't know!!  

Luck: you made me laugh with the hair comment  my sweats are more like hot flushes, but sweats are sweats at the end of the day, right?   sorry to hear you have been feeling cold at night, I have that feeling! When I have my sweats I just get out of the duvet and sorted! Hope you have a good night tonight xx  

I am off to bed,  again super late   good night everyone and happy dreams xx


----------



## Luck2014

Coco - you will laugh, last time I had a bfp I said to a colleague, I can smell celery and he said he had had it for his tea the night before!!!


Sounds like you have had a lovely day out.  The cheese factory sounds yummy - shame it made you feel sick this time - bet you didn't mind though!

Goodnight girls. 
x


----------



## Jessica84

Morning !!!
Happy Easter to you all
So update on the sinusitis.... It got too much and had to go to out of hours doc yesterday  who was lovely and said I could use Vicks vapour in my steam inhalation which seems to have worked  just feel generally crap now lol.
But thanks everyone for the advice.

Hannah - I'm so sorry sweetie of your bad news.

Coco - congratulations on your news.

1 day to go for me xxx


----------



## 1978bex

Morning lovely ladies!

Had an amazing day on my birthday yesterday, enjoyed a gorgeous picnic in the park with my fabulous hubby and friends, and then spent the evening watching films snuggled up in bed, that on top of our day out shopping, with dinner and cinema the day before....well needless to say I'm feeling the love from all angles.  Was hoping my birthday would bring luck for everyone, but obviously it didn't bring as much as I would've liked........on that note here's some personals.

Hannah - Lovely Hannah, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news.  Please remember that this all part of a journey and the end only comes when you say it does.  I hope that after giving yourself some time, you will pick yourself up and keep trying to reach that dream of yours, that you so deserve. You have been so strong already, don't stop now.   

Coco - I am so pleased that my birthday proved to be a day of good luck and positivity for at least one of you.  Congratulations my lovely, you must be on cloud 9 right about now. A long and  bumpy road you finally got the BFP you deserved  

Calladene - so lovely to hear you sounding so positive.  A baby born from both of you... beautiful!

Sherbies - try not to dwell to much on the symptoms, you know what its like, some people get them and some don't.  And of those that do they all seem to vary so much.  Easier said than done eh! Before starting ivf, I would literally scrutinize every twinge or change that could possibly relate to pregnancy, and if there weren't any I would find one lol.

Tiki - you too... try not to over analyze all your symptoms.  It can send you doolally wondering about all the little signs that may or may not mean one thing or another.  Theres not long to go now, just try to stay relaxed and positive.

Jessica - sorry you're feeling so crap hun, but at least you have been to docs and its getting sorted.  Just what you need on top of all this eh!

AFM - Well, I'm now on day 7 of stims, only 2 more days to go til my first stims scan.....CAN'T BLOODY WAIT!!! lol.  The headaches finally seem to have eased up, I've had some very mild cramping pains, but other than that its all good right now. Gong to see my friend and her new born baby tomorrow, really going to try and make it a positive experience, you know, make it work for me rather than get consumed by it.  I know its not about me tomorrow, it's about her and her bubba, but I know there will be part of me thinking about what could be for me. Anyway at the mo I'm looking forward to it, will let you know how it is in reality after my visit lol. 

Until next time.....

"Oh, my friend, it's not what they take away from you that counts. It's what you do with what you have left". ~Hubert Humphrey

Love, hugs and positivity to you all


----------



## cocoholic

Happy Easter Sunday everyone!!!

Guthrun: good luck witg your test today,  I hope you get the BFP you deserve  

1978bex: glad to hear your birthday went well   and thanks for your words  
How exciting your first scan on Tuesday!! Do enjoy your visit to your friend, I am sure holding a baby will be beneficial, and think that could be you very soon    

Jessica: oh sorry to hear the sinusitis is bothering you to the point of having to see an after hours doctor!! Hope the vics vaporub is working.  OMG otd tomorrow,  I have my fingers crossed for you xx  

To everyon else, how are you guys doing? Was anyone else testing today?  

Hope you have a lovely Sunday, we are just chilaxing and not looking forward to coming back to work on Tuesday  
Coco xx


----------



## Guthrun

Bfn here, as expected. Disappointed, of course, but not too upset. I will be having an Easter drink!


----------



## Luck2014

Really sorry to hear that Guthrun xx


----------



## 1978bex

Guthrun - I'm so sorry to hear your news, but glad that you don't sound too disheartened.  Enjoy your Easter drink, it will be well deserved .  Hope to hear soon that you are looking into next steps, I truly wish you everything you hope for.
xxx


----------



## Guthrun

Thanks everyone. It's going to be a hard week- it's Eve's first anniversary on Wednesday too. 
We'll have to start saving, but will aim for another round of treatment in July/August, once we've got some cash together.


----------



## Calladene

So sorry Guthrun it's a sad when we try so hard for something .

As I always say 

It'll be alright in the end .
If it's not alright 
It's not the end 


Xxxx much love xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Guthrun: oh hun  I am so sorry to hear your outcome   I hope after you have had the time to come to terms with this, that you can move forward,  and find the strengh, and cash! to have another go. It is just so unfair that ivf is so blooming draining, emotionally, physically and economically!  
And like you said, Eve's anniversary will make things even harder    My thoughts are with you, sending you a big big


----------



## Rainbowstace

Cocoholic - OMG soooo pleased for you! Keep checking in on you ladies huge congrats xxx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## cocoholic

Rainbowstace: Thank you! !!!   how are you hun? Hope everything ok with you


----------



## Vicask

Hi everyone
I tested yesterday and it was negative. Was too upset  to post anything yesterday

Don't know how I feel actually, just exhausted, and despairing really, what to do next?

Congratulations to coco and Emma for their positives, wonderful news, rest up and enjoy this wonderful time

Guthrun, really sorry for your negative, sounds like you have a plan though for next time

I'll pop back on the thread later to catch up with you guys

Vic xx


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies, 

I'm sorry I've been a bit quiet since our sad result. I feel so so sad. It's such a loss and lonely feeling yet it brings back all the memories of the other failed cycles. 

I really want to say thank you. Thank you for each and every one of you for your support and particularly your kind words during this sad time. I got the courage to ring the clinic and booked review with them on Friday. Hopefully by then the reality of this will be a bit easier to cope with. 

My mind is all over the place but can I just do a few personals as I want to say to Vicask that I'm gutted for you too honey. No words can heal but my thoughts are with you. Guthrun - also so sorry to hear your news. 

I will come back and I have all those yet to test in my mind even though I'm not as active here. Xx


----------



## Sherbies

Vicask – Hun I’m so sorry for your bfn, sending you lots of hugs, i cant imagine how you must be feeling xxxxxx

1978bex – Thanks for the advice, im trying so hard not to let every symptom take over my life lol. Hope your stimms is going well and your headaches have gone, that’s lovely that you where ok being around your prego friends, i think it makes it easier when their lovely people doesn’t it? Hope you had a lovely Birthday too xxx

Luck – Hey Buddie haha, how have you been? Seems we’ve had a few symptoms the same through our journey together! So exciting and nerve wracking at the same time right? I know what you mean about telling people, although i cant imagine what youve been through, you seem very strong and positive which is great.  We are really unsure about telling people, i think we will tell a few close friends and family and then wait for 12 weeks before officially announcing it to the world, my only concern is hubby will want to tell his best mate which i completly agree with as i will also be telling mine, however hubbies best mates wife is my so called friend, so if i don’t tell her she’ll text me saying why haven’t i told her...blah blah blah. So that area is a bit unknown yet lol, my hubby has said he wont say anything to his mate, but my point is that he should be able to. Not done to much over Easter actually, had a few nice walks and mooched around Asda, then went to Mother in laws for a bit, but mostly been relaxing and watching films and eating lol, oh and sleeping. Sounds like you had some nice days too over Easter, also sounds like youve been sleepy like me haha. How are you now?? Any new symptoms?


Gemma --- A big congratulations hun on your BFP, amazing news, bet your sooooo happy

Cocoholic --- Hey hun, I know ive already said it but...HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU, Sorry just gone back to some old posts as ive not done personalls for a while..........haha i agree sleeps is much easier for counting haha, im not at 3 nights until OTD but im testing the day before (Wednesday eeeek) so only 2 more sleeps yay....so bloomin excited. Haha you crack me up, i can just imagine the dentists face if you said ‘im pupo’ he’d prob be like ermmm the toilet is over there lol. I love also how you said you where testing at like 00:01 or 00:02, soooooo funny. Haha looking at buggies and mat clothes is great isn’t it, i love browsing and hoping i wont need to think of an excuse soon other IM PREGNANT haha. Ive also had vivid dreams for the past couple of nights now, also been starving for a couple of days too. Thanks ive now saved that symptom page. How amazing to say you had to leave the cheese shop because you felt sick haha. That makes sense about telling school, pretty much the same as you, we will tell a few close friends and family when we find out and then at the 12 week announce to the world haha, so hard to know though until we get a positive as i guess you just don’t know how you’ll feel right? I will also have to tell my work as i wont be allowed out of my station so will be on restricted duties. Yes so frustrating that the symptoms can be from so many things arrggghhh haha. Hope your enjoying your little prego bubble xxxxx

Calladene --- Lovely to hear from you and lovely to see you being positive hun, best of luck to you both xxxx

Jessica --- Bless you, glad you managed to get some advice and help your sinusitis, sorry your feeling crappy though. How are you now? Fingers crossed for a BFP today hun

Guthrun-- Bless you, so sorry for your result, glad to see you keeping your chin up and not too upset, hope you enjoyed a bloody good drink lol 

Hannah ---- So sorry again and i hope you eventually find the strength to look forward and think about the positives that will come your way, keep strong xxxxx

AFM – So today is day 9p3dt and im feeling more hopeful today, yesterday and the night before i have been burping a few times and bringing sick up too (into my mouth) sorry tmi lol. I have had night sweats and such strange dreams, also feeling hot and cold during the day and super tired, yesterday felt like crap from waking up and then had a stinking migraine in the afternoon, been feeling very grumpy and snappy for silly reasons, and today my head is so fuzy lol, im constantly feeling light headed, heres hoping its all signs because im prego. xxxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi ladies


Vicask - very sorry to hear your sad news. xxx

Hannah - sending you hugs xxx

Sherbies - Hiya buddy, can't believe how close your OTD is!  In theory I could also test on that date then and get an accurate result but not going to as I went back to work last Thursday and in all week this week (very rubbish) so would really want to be off when I take the test regardless of the result.  Getting really scared now.  Hey, sounds like you have had lot's of symptoms - brilliant!  Was a bit panicy this morning when I woke up and ended up falling out with my partner because I have been so positive re symptoms but this morning felt like they had all gone so I was like, I'm really worried and he had a hangover and couldn't be bothered talking about it (needless to say I am no longer speaking to him).  Anyway, luckily some symptoms have come back.  Felt well sick yesterday though it seems really early, but not as sick today - maybe it was the car ride down windy lanes too - lol.

So are you still off work?  Good on you I say.  Are you at police officer?  Know what you mean, your DH should be able to tell his mate but given the circumstances, I agree with him about keeping stum.

So how have you been today? Still sleeping loads?  Don't know how I'm going to get through the day tomorrow at work as defo need an afternoon nap.  Am in the office in the morning then appointments in the afternoon so am going to nip home for dinner and hopefully have a kip - hope I wake up for my afternoon visits - hee hee.


Coco - how are you getting on?  Has it truly sunk in yet?  So pleased for you.

Bex - how are you getting on stimming?  Won't be long before your EC then?

Jessica - how did you get on today?  Hope it was good news.

Hope I've not missed anyone - this thread is getting more and more deserted.  Actually prefer it to the 2ww thread though xx


----------



## cocoholic

Viscak: so sorry to hear your news   my thoughts are with you in this difficult time.  I hope you find the strength to move forward. Sending you a massive   xx

Hannah you are so strong, what you are going through and you still congratulate us (same goes to you Viscak). I am glad you have booked an appointment soon to discuss this cycle and maybe next steps. I do wish you all the very best  whatever you decide to do next xx  

Sherbies: well done on the personals front!!   I feel so tired nowadays that I struggle scrolling down, reading, scrolling back up, typing....   i have had many of the symptoms you are having, hopefully that's a good sign   how many sleeps do you have now? 3? 4? So exciting you're nearly there!!! I will be seeing the deputy head in charge of duties and trips tomorrow,  and asking to be removed from my weekly duty, and from the trip I was running. I feel a bit stupid as I am not even 5 weeks pregnant,  and don't want to count my chickens at least till th 7 weeks scan (I am terrified about the scan  ), but I guess I need to take every precaution possible. I was going to say that, although i am still having bad night sleep, since I stopped the progesterone my vivid dreams nightmares and night sweats have stopped   so hopefully yours will stop soon too!  

Luck: you made me laugh with the comment about not need to say that you are not talking to your partner   I don't think there is anyone that can understand unless they are physically going through this. Although my dh is rally understanding,  I try to avoid constantly talking about symptoms or concerns (at the moment I am pooping myself that the embryo might not develop well), but that doesn't mean iam not thinking about it!!!! It is 24/7, isn't it! !   my symptoms seem to have stopped now if that is any help. I only have  sore (.)(.), tired and hungry. But I am always tired and hungry anyways   so I would say my symptoms have gone! I try to convnce myself that, as long as there is no spotting,  things should be fine (although some people do spot, I think it would maie me paranoid!!). How many sleeps you have then? 3 or 4? 
Hope you manage to sort things out with your partner   xx

Jessica: how are you hun? Did you test today?  xx

How are the rest of ky lovely ladies? What have you been up to today? xx

Afm: I am not looking forward to coming back to school tomorrow.  I have been 2 weeks off sick and 2 weeks on Eastr holiday  I know I shouldn't complain at all, as many people have worked through the cycle. But I now feel off the loop, as if the continuity of my work has been broken, and I don't know how or what to do any more   also, I am now thinking the stress of work will affect the baby  
Sorry for the rant, I think it is just because I come back tomorrow, but once the first day is out of the way, it will be back to normal   TBH, apart from that, I am super happy and life is wonderful at the moment.  I can't believe how DH is looking after me these days (he has always done but now he has me wrapped in cotton wool   ). Also, i am trying to think that I will have my little beany with me in school, so it will help me cope (I wish it could help m mark my books as well   ).

Take care everyone xx
Coco


----------



## Luck2014

Coco - lol- re marking the books.  Know what you mean about going back to work -I feel same - worried about if I'm too tired and it affects my embies - but I'm sure you will be fine really.  I have a really long 2ww, more like 3ww - my OTD is 29th!

Hope school flys by tomorrow xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, I hope you're all well! I've not been on FF for a while as I've been going totally crazy on the 3ww for my scan... which is tomorrow morning, but won't really believe it until I see that heartbeat.... fingers crossed!

Will attempt some personals - so sorry for everyone I will no doubt miss out! Hope all's well and sending you all lots of  

Vicask/Guthrun/Hannah10 - I'm so sorry to hear about your results - this is such a cruel, horrible process and I'm gutted for you. Guthrun, enjoy your Easter drink! Hannah10, I hope your clinic turns up something in your review so you can go onto have a success. X

Hi Rainbowstace, how's it all going?

Luck2014 - yeah, I reckon you usually get a positive from 14 days after EC. Keeping everything crossed for you, eek!  X

Sherbies - I didn't really have any proper symptoms until really close to OTD - last time round with my son I had nothing until way after I had a positive test! I know it's hard, but try not to fixate - most symptoms at your stage are caused by progesterone anyway. Keeping everything crossed for you too! X

Tiki44 - everything crossed for Wednesday!

Cocoholic - HOORAY!!!!!!!! I am so so happy for you - woo hoo!!!!!! When is your scan? 

Gemma - hooray to you too, what excellent news!!!!!!!!!!

1978bex - how's it all going?

Jessica84 - everything crossed for you!

I was reading through everyone's messages about telling people... it's a really hard one isn't it? When I had my son, I only told my two best friends and two sisters until the 12 week scan. I found it really hard because it felt very two-faced... so this time around, I told a few more friends and family members as well as my boss that I was doing IVF, which has been good, they've proved to be a good support, so obviously I have told them I've had a positive result. I am nervous about something going wrong, but I had a chemical pregnancy last year and all the people I've told about the IVF, I told about the chemical pregnancy, so I figure I would tell them anyway, so there's no harm in them knowing now. And it's nice not to feel two-faced - and nice to have some support (like when I'm sick at work and my boss understands!). But I think it's a really personal decision.

Hope you're all keeping well - wishing you all the very best where ever you are in your journey!

XXXX


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Fifi


Lovely to hear from you. Hope tomorrow goes really well. yes, pretty nervous now about OTD.

Got some pretty strong af pains today on and off and also feeling sick.


xx


----------



## cocoholic

Just a super quick one. Fifi: nice to hear from you!! Let us know how it goes tomorrow,  I have everything crossed for you xxxxxxx   

Luck: I have a feeling those symptoms will lead to something good   I will kno my date tomorrow hopefully,  as otd was Saturday and they have been closed for Easter, but I really hope it is soon, as I am sooooo nervous about it! xx  

Night night everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## cocoholic

Btw Luck: no testing till the 29th? Omg I think I would go   you are so good not testing early   xx


----------



## barley10

Hi ladies,

Haven't posted in a few days as we've been busy but have been checking in when I've been resting, just difficult to type on ipad when lying on sofa  

Guthrie/Vicask - I'm so sorry to hear about your negative results. I hope you had a drink or two over the weekend and give yourself some time to regroup and find the strength to move on.  

Hannah - hope you are doing ok sweetie. Good that you have your follow-up appointment this week. Hopefully they have some answers so you can get your BFP next time. 

Sherbies/Luck -  Sounds like you are both coping magnificently with the 2ww rollercoaster. Fingers crossed for your BFP's this week. 

Coco - good luck on your return to work. I'm sure you will be fine once you get there.  I always have a sleepless night when I've been off work for a bit!  

Fifi - hello! Good luck with your scan today. Let us know how it goes.  3ww nerves are beginning to set in with me and I still have 2 weeks to go! At least we are away for a few days next week for my birthday so hopefully that will take my mind of things. 

1978bex - good luck for your scan. Hope you have lots of nice big follies. 

Jessica - have you tested yet? Fx for you and hope you are recovering from the sinisitus and feeling better. 

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

Afm, I have times when I feel completely normal and times when I feel pregnant. Still getting twinges and 'feelings' in that area. Really fed up about going back to work after the long weekend, particularly as boss is back after 2 weeks out. At least it's a short week and them I'm off for 4 days next week! 

Have a good day everyone.

Xx


----------



## 1978bex

Morning, morning, morning lovely people

Just a super quick one from me today.

Well, finally I am having my first stims scan! Can't believe how excited I am lol, ridiculous I know, but I feel like I've been doing nothing but waiting for ages!!!

All good with the gonal f, my headaches have more or less cleared up, just the odd one here and there.  Some mild cramps, to be honest I expected a lot more.  Generally in high, positive spirits, and ready and looking forward to the next stage in this looooong ass journey! lol.

Good luck to everyone with bits going on today, will attempt some personals later.

Love, hugs and positivity to you all


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Ladies, Hope everyone is good and getting on ok with their 2ww or 3ww for scans or stimms etc.
Soooo tomorrow is my testing date, although Thursday is my official test date, but tomorrow i will be 14 days past EC so fingers crossed arrgghhhhhhh.

Luck – Halloooo, How are you today? I know right.....tomorrow is my test date, even though official is Thursday. That makes complete sense about wanting to test when its going to be conveinient for you with work etc, thats the last thing you’ll want to do isn’t it, put on a smile at work if its a bfn, BUT its not going to be is it, keep positive. My symptoms have faded again now, just feeling sick allot of the time but not enough to think im going to be sick or i cant eat etc, just a nice sicky feeling haha. My boobies are a little itchy too, and getting mahoooosive. Haha bless you, you make me laugh with your story about your falling out with partner, hope things are ok with you guys now.

Yeah I’m still off work, i’m not back actually until May now. Im a PCSO (Police Community Support Officer). Thanks, yeah prob the best way to keep quite but i feel bad for him as he will really want to tell him, theyve been best mates for like 15 years.

I woke up at like 5am this morning and couldn’t get back to sleep, so got up about 7am and not feeling tired at all now, strange eh. How about you? Manage to have your cheeky little nap? Hehe.

Cocoholic – Helloooo, thanks hehe. How are you today?? Haha i hear you on the tired thingy scrolling etc, however ive been wide awake today, since 5am, strange, im not even tired now! Yay, i thought that too about our symptoms being similar. Good luck with seeing your deputy today, hope youo manage to sort it all out. I know what you mean about ‘’only being 5 weeks’’ but im thinking about it now, i work shifts and one of them is a 2pm – 11pm shift, no idea how id do that as ill be zzzzz, im normally in bed by like 9pm recenty, im sure itll get earlier too, oh and thats been with a nap in the afternoons too. Do you think itd be silly to ask to change to earlies if i get a bfp??

Only a couple of weeks till your 7 week scan hun, arrgghh actually another 2 ww lol. Hope it flys by for you. Your bound to be terrified, im sure everyone is like this, its like the next hurdle isn’t it, keep positive hun. My night sweats where there a little last night but no dreams. Im still on my progesterone x2 a day and if i get a bfp i think i have to take them until im 12 weeks!! Wowser. The past couple of days though ive been sore down below, think ill tell them about it Thursday, i recon its from them pesseries though.

I think thats lovely your hubby is being like that, all protective an all, so sweet. Hope you and your little beany had a good day at school haha. Xxxx

Fifi --- Aww how was your scan today?? Your the first one of us arnt you?? Thank you, im staying positive and testing tomorrow arrgghhhh xxx

Barley – Thank you, test day tomorrow for me eeeeek. Hope work was ok, like you say only a short week then you get 4 days off again whoooo. Hope your ok.

1978be – Hey, aww i remember that feeling, once you start stimms it flys by i recon. Glad your headaches have cleared up now. Glad to hear your in good positive spirits, keep it that way hehe. Yay your a step further in this journey xxxxx


----------



## Sherbies

P.S ..... I forgot to mention I have also come out in loads of SPOTS, well I say loads, I mean more like a handful, but ive not had spots since I was a teen     , ive got them on my face and also my chest and 1 on my back! xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hi all iv just had my blood results back for amh and it has come back better at 14.4
U can start my next cycle of ivf after my next bleed which is due may 15th xxx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Calladene, that's good news. It's so good you don't have to wait around. Me and DH are back at the hospital tomorrow to discuss why this cycle failed. We are definitely moving clinics though and I'm hoping they might tell us that DH sample was better and we might be able to try iui before paying for our last icsi.

Congrats to all those BFP and so sorry to the bfn, it's horrible isn't it but I guarantee you will feel better. Just give yourself time xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Evening ladies

Coco - how was your first day back at work?  Bet it felt good going in knowing you are pregnant.  Am absolutely wiped out from work.  Thank you for your lovely words.

Barley - nice to hear from you.  Enjoy your birthday week off - where are you off to?

Pixie and Hobs - good luck with your new cycle.

Calladene - glad your results improved and that you can start again next month.

Sherbies - Hey, got a good feeling for you - wanted to say I wish you lots of luck tomorrow and really hope you get the result you deserve.  Should think you will with all those symptoms.  Lol - yes, I nipped home at dinner and closed my eyes on the bed for 20 mins.  So how are you now?  I can imagine.  Got everything crossed for you.

Funny you woke at 5 as I woke at something past 5, which I add, is majorly out of character.  I did eventually get back to sleep for a while.  Got really strong cramps low down - certainly stronger than normally af and have also felt rather sick (not bad enough to actually be sick but still quite bad which of course to me is good).

Can't believe my works - have asked a colleague and I to do a presentation in front of like 50+ people at a county meeting on the project we are working on.  It's like the day after my OTD.  I told my team leader today and said it would be really stressful either way and I may need that day off too (as I have booked OTD off). She just said, well, e-mail the big boss (who is off until Thurs) and she is not getting involved as she has been given loads of jobs to do.  Also that as my job has just been funded for another year then a presentation needs to be done.  Thing is she normally has lots of empathy but is stressed with the loads of extra work that's been put on her. Any advice anyone?  I think they are being unfair as it is not something I would normally do in my role and I'm way too shy to do that in front of my peers and so many people anyway normally never mind what I am going through atm.  There were supposed to be 4 of us doing it but 2 other colleagues are on leave.  I really don't want to go off sick unless I have to but can't believe they are doing this.  I think it's evil.  It even crossed my mind to resign today -silly I know as I want my mat pay but if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP then my babies health takes priority over the rest of the world!

Sorry for the rant - I know you ladies will understand better than anyone though.


----------



## cocoholic

Evening lovely ladies!! 
I have survived the back to school, yeepee   I am well tired tonight though! I was feeling really out of place for the first two hours, but after that I was my usual self.
I have booked a scan for the 8th May, when I would be 7 weeks   another 2ww   when dos this   stop??  I actually am very happy, but just terrified at the moment 

Pixie and Hobs: hi hun, nice to hear from you. It seems you have a good plan. I hope it well tomorrow, and  hopefully iui will work for you. I am guessing it is an easier and less invasive method?  

Calladene: yeepeee for starting your cycle very soon. I don't know what the results mean but I ak guessing it is good?  

Sherbies: eeeeeeeekkkk testing tomorrow,  how exciting! ! Let us know how you get on!! Regarding your shifts, I would definitely tell your boss. I am sure they will be supportive. I went to see my deputy head today but didn't manage to get off the duty hook   however he said if I am tired to sit down, and if later on I am struggling then I can stop. I have stablished that I wouldn't break up a fight and will be very careful not to get pushed by students. Tbh my school is quite quiet, so it should be fine. I thought I would stop after the 12 week scan,  if things go well, as I would be able to tell people why I am nit on duty any longer   
Pessaries are a   aren't they? I hop your spots go soon and that you get your BFP tomorrow.Let us know I hqve eeverything crossed for you! !!  xx

1978: how did it go with the scan today?? I hope it went well and that you are ready for Eac very soon, yeepee!! xx  

Barley 10: hey when is your scan? We have ours booked for the 8th May,  should be 7 weeks then  . That's 16 sleeps, same sleeps as we had to wait after ec, I hear you on starting to despair,  and still more than 2ww to go!!! I hope you have a lovely time wherever you are going next week  

Fifi: I hop your scan went well today?  I have mine bang on 7 weeks,  on the 8th May   for you xx

Luck: how ae you doing today? xx  

Sorry no more personals, very hard to type on the phone!
Have a lovely vning everyone xxxxxxx
Coco xx


----------



## Sherbies

Calladene   That's great news, roll on the 15th May.

Pixie and hobs   hey, lovely to hear from you, best of luck for tomorrow at the hospital,  hope they csn help to determine why it didn't work. Fingers crossed you get the answers and treatment you want. Best of luck and keep us updated.

Luck, Evening hun, aww thank you so much, im so nervous lol, I've actually had a migraine all afternoon so im in bed now as its wiped me out, I suffer from them anyway but I read during pregnancy if your already a sufferer then they msy get worse...great lol. Oh well all worth it if I get my bfp. Lol glad you where able to get at least 20 mins in haha. Apart from feeling a little sick all day and starving and headache/migraine......fine lol. Hope your feeling ok, glad you where able to get bk sleep especially with working. Sounds like we have very similar symptoms so im feeling good for you too testing next week.

With regards to your job, I feel your pain and have had them feelings myself of walking out and putting myself first etc (prior to ivf) its not nice when it feels like everyone is working against you and it geys you upset,  the last thing you need right now when going through this emotional rollercoaster.  Maybe speak to someone higher or ask someone to take over, msybe even say you have another hospital appointment that day so can't do it now, or a drs appt. Don't be bullied into doing it if you're not comfortable or confident enough, especially with the thoughts and emotions that'll be going round your head regardless of the result being good or bad. And more so if its not part of your role then defo dont feel pressured into it. Maybe have a talk again tomorrow with her and explain your feelings, or just use an excuse to get out of it. 


I have a dilemma too peeps lol...another, so theres the hours I spokr about earlier,  plus my migraines, im do scared of returning to wk in May after been off for 3 months with a back injury,  to then tell them im hopefully pregnant and suffering from migraines,  ive got a feeling im goingbto be suffering allot if im prego.  My question is what if I get them at wk and I have more time off, their gonna love me but my health and babies first right so im not going to sit and suffer. Help and advice plezzze thank you xxxxx


----------



## cocoholic

Luck: just saw your post, my back to work  wwas alright,  but I qm also knackered   I am so sorry to hear about the situation at work!!  I woule say see your gp and get signed off. I did it ane it was the best thing to do. You neee to look after yourself and the littel/s one/s   plus the day or the presentation you might be buzzing, or wanting the earth to swallow you up. You should stand your ground, in my opinion, specially in this very special,  delicate time.
I hope you manage to sort it our soon xx


----------



## Sherbies

Cocoholic thanks hun, i'll be dreaming of positive things tonight lol. Will let you know tomorrow eeeeek. 
Aww glad your first day bk was good, and that your chat with your deputy went well, shame you didnt get out of duty but at least you know you can reassess it if need be. Lol yeah defo no fight break ups. I will be office bound rather then being out on patrol, so stirring at a computer all day will do my migraines no good and neither will the 10 hour shifts some days or lates but hopefully my sargent can help me out there. ....not sure they'll be willing too though seen as though ive been off for 3 months with a back injury. 
Congrats on your 7wk scan booked. So do they class you a prego from your last period still or is it from EC? Bet them 16 sleeps cabt come soon enough. Xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Sherbies

Thanks for your advice.

So are you worried about disciplinary or something for being off too much?  In pregnancy you are protected - not sure if it means you could be off any amount of time without going to a stage 1,2 etc but you could ring ACAS for advice.  They offer free advice.  Also your station should have a policy (well probably a general one) that you may be able to find on the intranet.  They should have a booklet too about your mat leave and mat pay etc - hee hee.

With having a migrane, I know they are terrible but they are defo a sign of pregnancy.  My last bfp I got a migrane a few days before testing.  Heee so excited for you.  Are you going to be able to sleep tonight?


Coco - Hi, I had sent you a message just before you posted so don't know if we posted at the same time or something.  Glad you got through your first day well.  Aw - meanie deputy making you do playground duty!  Hee - exciting you have a date for your scan.

Hugs to all.



xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

I think im worried about another sickness as im already in the naughty book for my level of sickness so I think its more about being off to much and what they can do or what they'll think. Thanks for that info I'll look into that, infact I think I have a printout in my files downstairs, i'll have a look tomorrow.  
Ahhh really?  I reeeeaally hope its a good sign then, my tummy just got butterflies lol. Lol probably not but im pretty wiped out from my migraine so im hoping ill sleep right through lol. Thanks for the advice 

Xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Sherbies

You are welcome.  Sweet dreams and here's to some lovely news when you awake.  

xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Sherbies: I agree with Luck, you are protected while pregnant.  Also, I have heard that they can't touch you after coming back from a long term sickness,  as you are seen as vulnerable, and need time to go back to where you were in terms of performance before you went on the sick. I just had a conversation with my mum about lifting boxes of books and she basically grilled me with how I need to think about my unborn child   and to screw the books   well I will say the same to you.  You need to look after your little one, and work should come a far far third or fourth, or even last!!!

They have counted ec as week 2, so if my ec was on the 3rd April,  I will be 7 weeks by the 8tth May,wwhen my scan is booked   can't wait!!!

Luck: seems we've been posting at the same time lol    as I said, looked after yourself and your little/s one/s xx


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry for the lateness !!!!!

First of all sinusitis is much better.

Secondly I got a BFP on Monday still in shock !!!

Hope everyone else is good?! 
Sorry only a shortie I'm on my phone and it's difficult to type

Night lovelies xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Jessica: congratulations      enjoy this special time   xx


----------



## Sherbies

Just a quick one from ladies,  will do personals later. ........

Sooooo we got our BFP thid morning and a very strong one too....sooooo happy


----------



## barley10

Yey Sherbies and Jessica!! Congrats to both of you.    

I'll check in again later later when I have more time to do personals but hello to everyone.

X


----------



## Hannah10

Sherbies and Jessica - many many congratulations I'm truly delighted for you both. It must be a wonderful feeling. I'm so gutted that I didn't get to experience it. I hope you both enjoy a healthy and happy 9 months. A long way to go but just take it a day at a time and enjoy every minute. Your both over an important hurdle - well done xxx

AFM - I'm heartbroken. I know this was our 5th go and I guess no matter hw few or many times the pain is always the same. My af has yet to come so I kinda still 'feel' like I'm pupo but I know I'm not. I did another test just to reassure myself that the symptoms are drug related so that has helped. I'm glad I'm meeting the clinic on Friday as I've so many questions. I hope you all don't mind me still staying on ths thread as I'm just not really to join the neg cycle thread just yet buy maybe ill try later. Also I want to support others yet to test. This is a tough journey - the outcome is either euphoria or devastation - no middle ground xx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Congrats Sherbies and Jessica. Sherbies, I've been stalking this thread since my failed cycle as I wanted to see how you got on.

Hannah, I can't even imagine how you feel. I am pretty devastated today as I went for the follow up appointment after my failed cycle and it wasn't the best news. They said our embies were pretty dire so really when they put one back and said it looked really good, that was a lie. My DH sample was also as bad as before and a part of me was hoping it might have improved. They said as our embies were so bad, we might not be eligible for egg sharing which is a bummer too. Good news was that my fsh level was 6.6 which I hear is good.

Sending lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Luck2014

hi ladies

Was at work and I really felt like af was going to come so i had this overwhelming  urge to test (even tho otd is 29th- i actually had ec on 9th so figured should pick up hcg) . Did the test and it's come up BFP   Only faintish but it is the afternoon and i have had like 6 wees today. omg - just stopped crying from joy!!!!  Sherbies - yippee, congrats to u too - knew our buddidom would bring us luck. jessicca - congratulations xxx


----------



## Mani80

Hi ladies

*sherbies* *jessica* and *luck*
I am soo happy to read your great news and it gives the rest of us some hope!

*Hannah* and *pixie and Hobbs* so sorry things have not worked out for you this time. Hope you are taking time out to recover and wishing you both the best of luck in the future.

I had my ec yday they were only able to collect from the right side as my left is too high so we got 7 eggs all mature enough for icsi and 5 fertilised so hoping for a 5 day transfer on Sunday.

Xx
Manisha


----------



## tiki44

Hi ladies,

Congrats for those of you that got BFP's  

Unfortunately for me it was a BFN   however have appointment with clinic (bourn hall) next Thursday with consultant, it was our first time and i know that odds are low also i  38 now, does anyone know how long you have to wait between cycles? We are NHS so thank goodness we get 2 more tries, we wont give up the fight but it is very hard at the moment to feel strong enough to go through it again but we will find the strength together.

Worried about going back to work on Monday as work with vulnerable families who either don't really care about their children, or even love them it seems or they end up being taken away, not sure i have the patience anymore to keep trying to help those families when they just don't seem to care, am going to dr on Friday to see about having time off as think i just need some time to get things sorted in my head  

xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Sherbies and Luck: OMG!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       
I am so halpy for you both, welcome the 3ww club   I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months xxxxx

Hannah: oh hun, bless you! You are such a big support for us in the thread, despite going through hell   I'd say you stay in the thread that you feel most comfortable, we love you here! although I can imagine how hard it must be for you that people is getting positives.  I really hope the appointment on Friday clarifies a little more what happened this cycle.
Stay strong hun, my thoughts are with you xx  

Mani80: congratulations on the lucky 7   now rest and even have a cheecky drink. I had a bottle!  of wine on day 2 after ec, so gave my body 3 days to get rid off the alcohol before et  

Pixie: I can't believ they lied o you in the clinic     would it be worth changing clinics?? I guess it'w hard to say embies are not very good quality, but to the point of lying?? Unbelievable! I bet you are well annoyed with them... Have you decided/thought what you are doing next? xx  

Hi everyone else, hope you are well?? 
Afm: I am knackered from work but very happy.  No symptoms apart from belly ache down below. Am gona post this now as no battery and don't want to loose what I've typed in! 
Hav a nice evening xx


----------



## cocoholic

Tikki: oh no, I am so sorry to hear your news   sorry I am not sure about time beteen treatments,  but I guess not much as long as you are happy to go for it ans you are feeling well and tests ok?
I am glad to hear you have two more funded cycles. We only have one cycle on tbe nhs, I qm just   our little one will decide to stick around    
I wish you all the best in your next cycle and don't worry about the age, if you are fit and well it can work. Sending you a massive


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Coco, I'm ok, I think I was just a bit angry earlier! They were trying to give us hope I think so I can't be too mad. We are moving clinics due to a number of reasons and hopefully we will be more successful there. Congrats on your BFP honey. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## Sherbies

Cocoholic thank you for the advice regarding work    and thank you for the huge congratulations hehe soooo happppyyy.

Jessica CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP, such an amazing feeling isnt it     

Barley thank you hun

Hannah thank you hun for the congrats.  I really am truly sorry for your result, I can't even begin to imagine how your feeling     it's lovely to have you on here and we're all here for support for you in anyway we can xxxxx keep strong xxxx

Pixie & Hobs hey hun, aww lovely to hear from you and thanks for the congrats  . im shocked our clinic lied to you, we're both at Leicester right? So sorry to hear that hun, glad that your moving clinics though, you have to do whats right for you don't you. 

Luck my BFP buddy hehe awwww so happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS, sooooo glad you tested today eeeeeeek we're goingbto have new years eve babies lol             . Thanks for the congrats,  its been lovely to have you as a buddy hehe here's to the next 9 months of buddies lol

Mani thank you for the congrats hun. 7 is fantastic hun and so is 5 fertilised,  got a good feeling for u and fingers crossed for day 5 transfer yiipppeee.

Tiki sorry for your news, thats great you get 2 more free cycles,  we only get one in Leicester. I think they say they like you to have at least 2 or 3 periods before starting again,  but everywhere is different. Wishing you the best of luck going forward. I think having some time off is deffo a good idea hun, it'll do you some good to get your head together and not have to worry about work, especially your line of work. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Evening ladies

Thank you to everyone who sent good wishes.  Sorry but few personals tonight as I am absolutely zonked.

Sherbies - heeeeeeeee!  I'm not counting my chickens just yet but yes, very pleased indeed.  Were you surprised or did you have an incline?  My clinic said test 29th but going to go to my GP tomorrow to ask for a hcg blood test.  Loving your animation on your post this morning by the way.  I kept checking my phone this morning to see how you had got on.  Can't do animation on my laptop only on my phone.

Mani - hey, that's a really good fertilisation rate.  Bet you are excited.  Let us know how you get on on Sunday.

Tiki - very sorry to hear your sad news today.  Time off sounds good especially with the type of role you have.  Hugs. xxx

Hannah - thinking of you and glad you are staying on the forum.  Have you got your questions ready for your upcoming appointment?  Could I ask if you have been tested for immunes at all?  If not, I can give you an excellent link to refer to.

Coco- glad your feeling so happy despite the tiredness.  What age group do you teach?

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Thanks Pixie   

Sherbies: so glad to see you are so very happy   xx 

Luck: I teach secondary, they can be lovely, when they choose to   what age did yoh teach? xx

I went to see the nurse in school today and she did a risk assessment. So exciting to be risk assessed for being pregnant! she has signed me off all duties up to the 12 week scan at least, yeepee!!!! I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and no many symptoms,  is this normal? I wish I could just enjoy, and not worry all the blooming time  , silly me!!  
Coco xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Coco

Pleased to hear the nurse has signed you off duties despite the deputy saying no. Hee hee.  I bet once the pupils find out you are pregnant they will be very well behaved.  I taught Year 5/6 and hope to go back to teaching part time after my mat leave (FX for the mat leave as early days, I know).  I have also done supply in secondary which I enjoyed.  The children tend to be really good with their teachers when they know they are pregnant or not feeling well - I remember once, going to a school on supply and I had lost my voice, I told the children I needed them to be extra helpful that day as I could not speak properly - their behaviour was outstanding.  Later the TA told me that the class were normally really challenging.  Ha ha.

Sherbies - just realised you had written about us having N Y Eve babies - how wonderful is that?  The best start to the new year anyone could wish for.  


xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

I know what you mean, im scared as it's only early days but so want to just enjoy it hehe. Erm I think I thought I might be because of certain symptoms,  but then I thought nahhhh I can't be, clearly I am as the test was sooo dark lol.  how are you? Yay NYE babies....awsome hey.

Hey Cocoholic

That's brilliant about your risk assessment lol, so what are you allowed to do still? Anything new been added? Extra resting etc? what kind if things do they ask you? I also dont really have any symptoms and im 4 weeks, apart from feeling a little sick.


xxxx


----------



## cocoholic

Sherbies: sh asked me loads of things: do i have a comfy enough chair, do I have easy access to a toilet, do I need to do too much lifting or bending, do I need to walk too much, is there a risk of violent students in my class groups   I can't remember any more questions right now, but you really feel they are looking after you (well covering their  I would say   ), but who cares! The only this I am not hapoy with is the duty at the moment,  as it is an extra half hour that I have to be standing up, and although my students are really nice, they do run and sometimes run I to each otber, so I need to take precautions   what job do you do? Sorry I am sure you have said before, but we are so many, and I have such bad memory   xx

Luck: New year's bubbas OMG how wonderf!!! I hope you both get your babys strong and healthy,  what a finish and start of the year that would be!! Students do behave generally in my school. I have started asking them to lift the folders boxes since yesterday, and they love helping  
Sometimes they can be like little monkeys, but to be honest I wm very lucky in my school, and they would be so nice if litle one stays and I get big, they are nice like that, asking a lot of questions   
I  sure the children behaved for you as you sound like a good laugh, sure they really liked you!   xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Morning all,

What a lovely day!

Amazing news on the BFP, congratulations to you both! So sorry to hear about the BFN  

Hannah - You are such a lovely person, I hope tomorrow you get some answers and one day the BFP you deserve  

Coco you sound like me! Now we have our BFP we are worrying about something else! The worrying never seems to stop! Now im worrying if I have enough symptoms and missed miscarriages   me and google are my worst enemies!

Hope everyone else is ok, have a good day!
x


----------



## Luck2014

gemma
know what you mean about the worry. tested again this morning and line still v light. think i drink too much water and always going the loo. x


----------



## gemmadobson

Luck2014 - when is your OTD? 

How is everyone else today? x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Gemma


It's 29th.  Am now 15pEC.


----------



## Calladene

Wow congratulations on bfps! Loads on here!

And I'm really sorry To hear about bfn 
I promise all of u , the feeling will get better 2 weeks ago with my eggs not even fertilising I had awful mixed feelings
My eggs were not 100% mature this could of been the problem my drugs were low for a low number of days !
Or was it my eggs are duds
Should I give up should I have donar eggs from dw what if hers don't work!

Then I woke up all posotive and thought ******** !!!
What ever the reason weather it be my body or the doctors error they want me to try again so I will!!!!

I don't feel sad I just feel my baby is not ready to meet me yet and it is waiting for the perfect time !

Emotionally physical and financially this journey is hard'
No matter what comes in the way lets not drive round it lets fight through it !

Regardless to what ever route I have to take to get my baby I know I will achieve it 

With my eggs perfect 
With donar eggs I know it won't have my smile but will have my heart.
Or adoption I can provide a lovely family home for a child In need.

Big hugs everyone xxx


----------



## Luck2014

What wonderful, positive words Calladene. An  inspiration to us all.


----------



## cocoholic

Oh Calladene it is so very nice to hewr you so positive!!  I wish you alm the best in your journey,  don't give up and you will achieve your dreams, you are such an inspiration   xx

Luck: funny you are restesting   how many tests do you still have? I so want to test again,  but DH thinks I shouldn't   to be honest it's a waste of money,  but I so want to see the line getting darker   I so want to us a CB digital,  just to see the word "pregnant" hahahaha, but I think I will save the money for more important things. .... xx

Gemma: I know!! I ak constantly googling things, and scaring myself to death     when is your scan? Ours is the 8th May, so 13 sleeps   cannot wait!! xx 

Sherbies: how are you feeling today? 

How is evryone else? ?

Coco xx


----------



## cocoholic

I just re-read my post and I said "for more important things"   lol! Not that being pregnant is not important,  stupid me!!   I meant for things that are actually necessary. ...!!
Off to bed now, a little too tired from school today, can't wait for tomorrow afternoon 
Nite nite all xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all well? So lovely to read some lovely news on here, so happy for you ladies! All is good with me, have just been away with work for a couple of days - I had my scan on Tuesday and there was a heartbeat!!! It was amazing - in the right place and nice and strong heartbeat, so happy  It now finally feels real  Thank you all so much for all of your lovely messages and support throughout this journey - you've been truly amazing!!! Oh and the other good news is that the scan showed my ovary had taken over so I don't need to take the pessaries any more - WOO HOO!!!  

Luck2014 - Thanks for the good luck  so happy to hear your news, WOO HOO - huge CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sorry to hear about your work, that does sound very unfair... I think it's important not to push yourself too much. My work is also super stressful and it's hard to get away from really... so I'm trying to keep chilled, but also need to press on. I laughed at your repeated retesting - I bought a load of cheap tests from Amazon (literally £2.80 for 15!) and I tested daily for ages, I felt reassured seeing the line get darker... and I did the CB digital ones to watch it move from 1-2 to 2-3 to 3+. But honestly, I can't say it was a great use of money, but it reassured me  I only stopped about a week ago :s 

Cocoholic - Thanks for keeping everything crossed for me  And I'm so so happy for you! Roll on the 8th May!!! BTW, when I was pregnant with my son, I didn't have any symptoms at all until 8 weeks, so don't worry at all - no doubt the morning sickness will kick in soon enough and you'll be wishing you had no symptoms  X

Barley10 - Thanks for the good luck! When is the date of your scan? Hope you've had a lovely time away for your birthday, where did you go? I'm going away for my birthday in a few weeks... eek, can't believe it's coming up so quickly!

1978bex - good news that your headaches have cleared up, hurrah! Now it should be quick to EC and beyond - I have everything crossed for you!

Sherbies - OMG, huge congratulations!!! Funny mentioning night sweats - I've had that for the past few nights, woken up drenched - yuck! And OMG, I've come out in SO many spots - it's disgusting!!! I suffer from migraines too - when I was pregnant with my son, I had awful migraines during the first trimester... haven't had any this time yet (well, except for one just as I got my BFP), so I'm hoping maybe it'll be different this time? I've heard of some people getting migraines when they don't usually or others who usually get them who are absolutely fine, so you just never know - I have everything crossed you are one of the lucky ones  

Calladene - What lovely words - you are an inspiration  I am wishing you all the luck in the world - I feel sure you will get your lovely baby very soon. Huge hug X

Pixie and Hobs - I'm sorry to hear about your news  I have a friend who was told her eggs were bad and embryos were bad, but she did manage to get pregnant, so don't give up hope yet X

Jessica84 - hurrah!!! That's amazing news!!! Very happy for you  

Hannah10 - sending you a huge hug, you're right, this whole process ends either in euphoria or devastation, what a horrible journey!  

Mani80 - 7 eggs and 5 fertilised is AMAZING, so happy for you! Keeping everything crossed for the next few days - the waiting is so hard! 

Tiki44 - I am so gutted to read about your BFN  this is such an awful process, sending you a huge hug. My clinic says they like you to wait 3 months between cycles but I don't know if that's normal. I can imagine your job must be extremely tough at this time - I'm sending you all the veyr best of wishes X

gemmadobson - haha, I am the same, constantly worried that something's going to go wrong! I felt so good after the scan but it's worn off a bit even by today... so long until my 12 week scan, eek!

Hope everyone else is keeping well and staying sane in this journey - wishing you all lots of  

XXXX


----------



## Luck2014

Morning ladies

Hope every1 is well.

Fifi- aw, congratulations on your scan. Very pleased for you. Bet it was amazing to see your beautiful baby's hb.  Thank you for your lovely message. Well, i got a few tests off EBay but the line seemed lighter so I went to drs y'day and he said it was a faint positive and said it was normsl for my stage. I asked him to do the hcg blood tests and he said no need as it will prob cause more anxiety. Not really! Can't stop thinking about it.Does anyone know if the EPU will do it? Am going to ring them.


How is everyone getting along? Supposed to be out at work but am giing to work from home and hope no one notices. If they do, feel like telling them to stuff their job - but won't as don't want to lose all my rights. Yesterday, I broke down in front of boss and her bosz as they wete still going on about the presentation.  I had to tell them my otd is tuesday and t


----------



## Luck2014

Sorry about the incomplete post. On my phone and it's playing up.  Catch up with everyone later. Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Luck2014 - my clinic doesn't do blood tests either, they just wait for you to do the hpt yourself and then come in for the scan. It's hard waiting isn't it? Worth checking with your clinic. You know, when I was pregnant with my son, I was 4 weeks pregnant when I found out and had this terrible pain in my side which I was worried was an eptopic pregnancy (actually turned out it was just hemorrhaging in my ovary - which lead to my secondary infertility actually), but anyway, I went to A&E who sent me to the early pregnancy unit and they scanned me. It showed the pregnancy was in the right place and everything looked fine, which was very reassuring. I was looking at your history and I can imagine that you are feeling very nervous around this time, so my advice would be to push for any reassurance and help you need - and go to the early pregnancy unit if need be. That is very unfair of your work - I did the same on my OTD, I worked from home and refused to go in just in case it was bad news. There was a big meeting on and I agreed that I wasn't going. I think it's putting unnecessary stress on you and they should understand that is your testing date and that you won't be able to deal with the stress of it - if it's good news, you won't be able to concentrate. If it's bad news, there's no way you'd be able to do the presentation anyway. What did they say after you broke down in front of them? It's really bad that it came to that I think, very unfair of them.

Sending you a hug - hope you have a good day.

Hi everyone else - hope you're all well!

X


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Fifi

Thank you ever so much for your reply. Your support means a lit.  My drs have now booked me in for bloods after EPU rang them.  My dr has also agreed that I should not be doing the presentation either way because of the unnecessary stress.  Feel too scared to tell them as they are more bothered about what the big boss would say if people are missing from the team. i also rang acas who advised me to speak to the dr about it.

when is your 12 week scan? 

all so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time.

Sherbies - how are you today?

Coco - nearly the end of the scholl week -phew! when is the next hols? lol


----------



## FifiJJ

Anytime Luck2014 - these boards are such an amazing support aren't they?  

That's great news you've been booked in for bloods - can your dr write you a letter perhaps for your work? I can't believe they're not being more understanding, so bad. I remember the day I found out I'd responded poorly to the stim drugs (in case you don't remember my desperation at the time, I literally had 2 follicles, that was it!) I could barely function at work. I guess it's hard to understand if you've not been through it, but honestly - my boss hasn't been through it and she's pretty hardcore (we are also massively understaffed, so she's had to bear the brunt of me being out of the office) but has been really understanding. So really, yours could do the same. There is no excuse. I wouldn't feel bad about speaking to them about what the dr says, it's them who are being unreasonable.

12 week scan is the 30th May - eek!! I wonder when your first scan will be?

X


----------



## 1978bex

Hey guys,

Haven't been on for a while as have had a bit of a crap few days, and just wanted to hide away.  Had a bit of a poor response to stims, but feeling much more positive about it now.  Have ec booked for Monday, so fingers crossed it turns out well.

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's, there seem to be loads, such good news.

Sorry to everyone who had bad news, please try to keep positive and look forward to a good future.

And to everyone who is on 2ww, or just in limbo, good luck to you all. 

Sorry for no personals, but will be in touch soon.

  
xxx


----------



## emmab22

Hi Ladies
I am 8dp3dt and have just been to the loo and found blood, pink but not spotting to much to be spotting,
Feeling pretty distraught. This is our first icsi and like everyone was praying for first time lucky.
I feel like its a period coming on and feel gutted , I think its to late to be implantation bleeding if Im right this should be complete yesterday. Have lierally cried at my desk at work!
Will keep an eye on it but have a bad feeling.
Anyone heard or read of anyone with heaver bleeding than spotting and still got a positive? x


----------



## cocoholic

Hi ladies! 
Friday yeaaaahhhh!!! I can't believe I have survived my first week back at work   am knackered!!!!!
We have the busiest period in school for the next few weeks,  then bye bye Ys 11, 12 and 13 yepeee  
Fifi: yeyyyy for your scan! !!! It must have been such a relief to have it out of the way! I just can't stop worrying about whether everything is fine in there. Now another 5 weeks to wait ti the next scan   I will keep everything crossed for you till then   

Luck: oh dear, when do you have the blood test? I am sure it will be fine! As for the job, stuff them, you have to think about your little one and yourself at the moment, and nothing else! ! You boss sounds like a complete **** I'd say you go and see the doctor and explain how you cannot cope with work at the moment, and how just the thought of having to cope with ivf and work makes you want to cry (or something like that   ). They should sign you off. Even if he does sign you off for stress and you are worried they could take it against you,,  you are pregnant, so you are protected they couldn't fire you now, and by the time (fingers crossed) you have your baby in yur hands, you will not care at all about your job, or your bosses    

1978bex: ec on Monday, yeeyyyy!! Why poor response?  How many follies did they see? My follies were small and they only counted 7 big enough, they collected 13 in the endd   so you never know until the day. Hope the time flies by till Monday for you xx

Emmab: hi, sorry hun this is my first cycle and have not much experience, but my mum was telling me the other day that some ladies bleed throughout the pregnancy.  It is not very common but possible. You might want to contact the epu or your clinic?  The am sending you a massive   xx

How is everyone else? ?

Afm: watching some rubbish tv, enjoying the evening with my dh, counting the sleeps till my scan, 13 now, come on my little one, get bid and strong!!!
Anybody doing anything exciting this weekend?? 
Have a nice evening
Coco xx


----------



## FifiJJ

1978bex -if it helps at all, I responded really poorly to the stim drugs. Only 2 follicles and I was on the highest dose (450iu menopur, so 6 vials, loads!), I was absolutely devastated. At EC they collected 3 eggs, but only one fertilised and I had it put back in on a 2 day transfer. I got my BFP, am 7 weeks and 2 days pregnant and saw a gorgeous heartbeat last Tuesday, yay! It was really hard to stay positive as I kept hearing stories of people with a gazillion eggs, 5 day transfers etc. but I am proof that it only takes 1  I've got everything crossed for you and will be sending lots of good luck vibes this week -try and stay positive if you can, I swear it made all the difference for me! X

Emmab22 -I have heard loads of stories of ladies having bleeds and BFP, apparently it's pretty common, so don't give up hope yet! I have everything crossed for you!

Cocoholic -glad to hear you survived!!! Yes, was so happy about my scan, aahhhhh! Under 2 weeks for you now, so excited for you, I just know it will all be good for you and you'll see that lovely little heartbeat  I have no idea how I'm going to get through the next 5 weeks.....

X


----------



## cocoholic

Fifi: just reading your post, I couldn't remember about your number of eggs/embies as are so very many in this forum, but how amazing it is and how true that it only takes one! Enjoy, you desrve it,  here is for another 7-ish? Months of happiness, before a couple of years of sleepless nights   xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Cocoholic -I know it's amazing really isn't it?! This little one is our little miracle  (and I agree, it's impossible to remember what everyone on here had, so many people, so many eggs ). You so deserve it too hun, so happy it's all worked out beautifully  X


----------



## Luck2014

Evening ladies

Fifi - The next 7 weeks you will spend really enjoying your pregnancy.  It's so wonderful isn't it?  Yes, the thread is amazing - you girls are definitely the best support I have had on my journey so far.  Thank you so much.

Do you really think I should just say what the dr recommended?  Am always so bothered about what people think and I don't want to cause any animosity but guess they can't really go against my dr.  Idiots they are.  It's not my boss, it's hers, that's the heartless cow and she is the one who has been through ivf herself (like 25 years ago or something).

All being well, I have been kinda estimating when my scan will be and I think it may well be on my partner's birthday - 21st May which is roughly 3 weeks from OTD.


Coco - so you made it through the week.  Be a bit easier I guess when the Y11s leave?  Thanks for your very positive words.  As I was saying to Fifi, I worry what they will say and how they will be with me after at work as I know they think this meeting is quite important but at the end of the day I have to look at my number 1 priority.  When I spoke to her I thought she would be like, 'Yeah, oh, of course, I understand' but oh no.  I don't really want to go off sick if I can help it as I was off last week and I am thinking ahead to my future.  FX and I know I am jumping ahead, but after mat leave (FX again), I want to apply for a pt teaching job.  I am thinking that if I am off sick quite a lot that it won't look good and might prevent me from getting another post.  I know we are protected in pregnancy but surely we would still have to disclose it on a health questionnaire for a job?  If anyone knows different, do let me know and I will defo be off to the drs for a sick note.  Infact, that is perhaps another question for ACAS - might give them another call.

Glad to see you are now chilling after your first week back at work.  Have a lovely weekend and hope your DH continues to pamper you.


Sherbies - How are you feeling today?  

Emma - I think I may have replied to you on the 2ww thread but hold on in there, it is true, lots of women bleed in pregnancy.  Let us know how you are.

Bex - Good to hear you are feeling more positive.  Will be thinking of you on Monday - hope it goes really well.


Well, just getting ready for a lovely, long sleep, not really had as much as I should of this week.  It's my birthday in the morning and I am..........eeek.............too old - lol, 40.  Don't even like typing it.  However, I know that if my ickle one stays, I will be a very happy 40 year old and will no longer care about the number.  Off for a nice, posh meal tomorrow with a few friends and family.  Some of the people going don't know about the ivf so I hope I don't laugh when they ask me why I am not drinking to celebrate.  Got my answer ready - hee hee.


Hugs to all


xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Fifi: thanks hon, I feel so blessed. You made me laugh with "so many eggs"   xx

Luck: I understand what you mean about not being absent for too long. I hopw you find a way to sort this out, and not sure if you have to disclose that info in an application. 
You're right, when my y11, 12 and 13 leave in a few weeks, I will have around 5 extra non teaching hours a week, but no worries, we will have plenty to do with next year's planning,  ordering resources, medium term plans, etc etc. Do you really want to go back to teaching? ? Lol  
Have a lovely time tomorrow in your birthday, hopefully your last one before you become a mummy  

Am off to bed as can't keep my eyes open for any longer   nite nite all xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Happy birthday Luck2014!!! I am 40 in just over 2 weeks so will be joining you soon  40 and Pregnant... I'm sure there's a tv show in there somewhere!  Anyway, I hope you really enjoy your birthday - although not with champagne, but with a growing life inside you, what could be better! (although I have dreadful morning sickness which I could REALLY do without - am expecting it to be at its worst over my birthday, grim! Still, totally worth it!). I do really think you should speak to your work. It feels like a big deal now, but in 5 years time, will you really care? That is always my gauge for everything  you are 40 and pregnant, you need to look after yourself, this is way more important. I think a few tears would be good to show them what a big deal this is for you and also perhaps say that you are worried about messing up the presentation because no matter what the news, you won't be able to concentrate and you only want the best for them and for you. Maybe turning the tables on them a bit will make them see sense? And if all else fails, then get a written note from your doctor and say that you doctor was so concerned about the situation, they insisted on it, then it's out of your hands. 

Cocoholic - haha, yes indeed - I seem to remember you were one of the lucky ladies with loads of eggs  Which is wonderful and I am so, so happy it has all worked out for you! 

Hope all you ladies have got a lovely day planned!

XXXX


----------



## PollyWolly

FifiJJ - congratuations on your scan and seeing a heartbeat!  My first scan is next Tuesday - I'll be 7+1 so hopefully, something's going right in there and we too will see a heartbeat at the scan.  Starting to get nervous as we haven't got past this stage yet  

Hope evryone else is doing ok.

Polly x


----------



## barley10

Hello girls

Hope you're all well!  I haven't been on for a few days, busy at work and too to tired in the evenings to post.  

First of all, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Luck!!            I know how you feel.. I'm counting down the days to mine (on Thu 1st!). Although my team found out yday that it's my 40th and were all gobsmacked as they thought I was about 33-34 so I was quite chuffed with that.   Have a fab evening. Are you telling your friends if they ask tonight? I read about your work dilemma and really can't believe they are being so obnoxious. It might not be convenient for them but if that were me and one of my team told me your situation, aside from being compassionate,  I wouldn't want them presenting! If it's really that important why make someone present who could be at risk of not being able to cope with it on the day. As everyone else has said, you have to put yourself first and you don't need the additional stress at the moment. I hope you get it resolved. 

Fifi - I forgot you were also part of the nearly 40 crew. So great that none of us will be on the TTC over 40 thread.    Congrats on your scan too, it must be such a relief.  I'm counting down the days to mine but I've still got 13 to go!!

Emmab - I know it's hard not to worry but many ladies have had spotting, or even heavier bleeds and still been pregnant so I hope it has now passed and you're feeling less worried.

1978bex - good luck for you EC on Monday. I'm sure you will be fine, it's hard not to get hung up on number of eggs but FIFi is a great example of how it only takes one! I only had 3 so it wasn't exactly an abundance either. 

Calladene - suck lovely words. I'm so glad you're feeling positive and I think it's lovely that you can use your partners eggs (I hope I've remembered that correctly, I can't scroll back far enough now!). 

Hannah - I've so much admiration for your strength and courage. I hope you are feeling a little better and you got some answers and next steps at your appointment. 

Coco - glad you got through your 1st week at work. I don't know how old you are but I can't get my head around the fact that you teach in a secondary school. When I was at school I thought all my teachers were ancient so how can a teacher be of child bearing age, haha? They probably weren't that old, you just think anyone grown up is old when you're that age!

Polly - good luck for your scan. I'm a week behind you but my scan isn't until 9th May so I'll be closer to 8 weeks!

Afm, I'm feeling fine, almost wish I had more symptoms to prove something's happening. I did another poas yday to check and it was 3+ weeks so that reassured me. Just want to have my scan!!! At least I have a week of distractions. I'm only in work on Monday morning for a couple of meetings then my parents are meeting me for lunch and taking me shopping to buy my birthday present. Tues, my DH is swimming 10k to "celebrate" a year since his operation to remove his 3rd cancer so I'm going to watch/support/sit there with a good book.   Then Wednesday we leave for Venice for my 40th on Thursday! Other than the flight details I don't know anything, he's planned it all, I'm usually the travel planner so it's quite strange not knowing where we're staying etc. By the time we come back it will be less than a week until the scan. 

I hope everyone else is well and you're all having a good weekend. I've been out at the hairdressers and beauticians today and it's tired me out, haha, so I'm planning on an evening in front of the TV watching BGT!

 to you all. 

Xxx


----------



## kitkatd

Hello everyone
I hope it's ok to post on here.
I am on day 3 of my IVF treatment, long protocol and am starting on 0.5ml of buserlin (not sure if spelt right)
Found the injections terrifying on the first two days but starting to get used to them after tonight when I just got on with it.
Anyone else in the same position as me ?


----------



## Sherbies

ey Ladies, sorry not been on in a few days, feels like forever lol. Hope your all well and enjoying everything.
I had my bloods taken on Thursday and the preg test was taken straight away, the nurse said the result practically jumped out lol we were sooooo happy and excited to get the call for the result of the bloods, anyway we got the call about 1.30pm on Thursday and she said that for it to be classed as pregnant it needs to be above 5ml but for a pregnancy to be continuing they look for above 30ml, she said mine was 7ml and would not be continuing on its journey and is classed as a chemical pregnancy, i said to her are you sure because my test was so strong, and ive been testing since earlier in the week and each test has become stronger every day, not lighter or the same, and the fact she said to us the test practically jumped out as a positive, i just knew it wasn’t true and i knew i was/am pregnant if that makes sense?? She just replied by saying that unfortunately my test i did was faint and they do have to go by the bloods, so again i said about my test been strong and the fact that my tests where measuring HCG levels at 25ml and where strong positive lines, Then she asked me to hold the line and came back and said she’d call me straight back, i sat waiting for 10 mins wondering what was going on and was this actually happening, i wasn’t upset as i just thought this can’t be true, i was shaking with worry though, anyway she called back 10 mins later and she was in tears saying how sorry she was and she was so sorry for any distress she had caused me and my husband but she had called the wrong person, and  my result was not actually in yet, she said 2 of us girls have similar names, she couldn’t apologise enough and i could tell how distraught she was for making this mistake, i burst out crying with relief and because i felt sorry for her, i get that mistakes happen, its human error, but i understand why she would be so upset with making the mistake after everything we’ve been through to get this far to be given wrong information, she said she would be making a note on my file about her mistake, she said she’d call me back as soon as my results where in, sooo 15 mins later i had my call with my results, she confirmed my full name and DOB, and she confirmed that my results where 229ml, phhheeeeeeewwwwwww, such a relief. I was slightly shaken after this and couldn’t bring myself to type this to anyone, let alone speak to anyone, obviously i told my husband while balling my eyes out, we went for a hug and a lay down together and i felt much better after that, im just so thankful that our levels where perfect and as they should be, i feel sorry for the girl who is having a chemical pregnancy though. Sooooo anyway all is great with me now, i was panicking a bit as i haven’t done a test myself in a couple of days so yesterday we bought a clear Blue digital and a few cheapo ones, did the clear blue today and it came up PREGNANT 2-3 weeks, so technically 4-5 which is what i should be right now, we also did one of the cheapos to see the line and it was really quick to come up and very dark, ahhhh we were so relieved and happy lol. I've been feeling a few AF like pains in my lower abdomen but nothing too bad, im told this is normal from a few of my friends, have you guys had this too I told my Sergeant at work yesterday that im pregnant and he was happy and congratulated us, im not due back to work until May 7th and he’ll be on holiday until June, so i won’t see him, he said he’s going to contact HR and see what he needs to do etc.

Cocoholic ---- oooh then questions sound exciting lol. Glad your happy with everything (minus the duty) Im sure you’ll know how far not to go, and im sure your little children will be extra good for you. Haha thats ok, so much has ben said in this thread its hard to keep up, Im a Police Community Support Officer (PCSO). Im feeling great at the moment, still getting the odd migraines and had a few AF like pains in my lower abdomen which im hoping is normal as there nothing too bad, how about you?? Hope your ok and enjoying it. Getting closer to your scan eeeek, what were your blood test results?

Fifi – Hehe awww thank you, we’re soooo happy and it still hasn’t quite sunk in yet.  Congrats on your scan, must have been an amazing day.

Luck---- Hey hun, Ahhh Happy 4-0 hehe, hope you've had a wonderful day, Did you get anything nice? Hope you have a lovely meal out.    , How are you feeling? Sorry i've not been on in a few days, how are you feeling? Have you been testing still? How's the lines coming along, yes drinking lots before testing can dilute it, i normally use my first wee in the morning, not nice as it has lots of progesterone in lol. How are symptoms? Hope your feeling ok about your work and not taking any nonsense from them.

1978bex--- Hey, sorry to hear you've had a crap few days, hope you’re feeling ok now. Good luck for Monday’s EC, how exciting.

Barley ---- I am feeling the same as you, i'm sure our little embies are lovely and snug inside and cant wait for us to see them on the 6/7 weeks scan. Wow congrats to your husband that's an amazing thing to beat, hope he’s ok. And a lovely break away sounds amazing, enjoy.

Hey Kikatd ---- Welcome and good luck with everything, the start of an amazing journey, the injections are allot better once you get into them, they just kinda become normal lol Hope your ok and enjoying your weekend.

AFM So yesterday i went for a lovely meal with some friends and today me and the hubby went for a pub lunch and the cinema, feeling pretty shattered now and headachy, just chilling at home and feeling very blessed 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I ask you to keep all pregnancy chatter for the babydust section of Fertility Friends 

Thanks

Sharry xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies


Hi Sharry - Is this the BFP thread you are referring to as I am not sure where the baby dust one is?


Thanks so much Coco, Barley, Fifi and Sherbies for my birthday messages.  Had a good day yesterday.  Had to go home at 10pm though as I could hardly stay awake.    Barley - good to see you are not too far behind me -lol.  Have a lovely time in Venice.  

Sherbies - phew- your message made me cry at first until I saw the rest of it.

Thanks for the advice re work girls.  Think I might go into work tomorrow but a couple of friends, I have told,  have said I would be best going sick and I think they may well be right; completely shattered and can do without the stress from the stupid presentation.  Fifi you are quite right, in a few years time I won't care less about this silly job - that really put it in perspective for me.

I will do some personals later once I hear back from Sharry - did not realise re  pregnancy discussion.  

Hopefully catch up with you girls on the BFP thread.

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi ladies!  I'm still popping in to read all of your news!

Happy Birthday Luck!  Hope you're having a fab day x 

Happy birthday Barley for the 1st!  Glad that you guys have dodged the over 40 boards, i'm still planning on swerving it!

Fifij - so happy to hear about your scan!  How exciting  

Sherbies - omactualG!  I can't believe that happened!  I'm glad you got the right result though!

Love to you all x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I am not chasing you away from here, but please keep the detailed pregnancy chat for the babydust section, here are a couple of links 

BFP due date Nov /Dec
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=318998.0

Waiting on an early scan
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=316697.0

Sharry xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sharry

Thanx for that. Thing is, i didn't want to join bfp board until my otd which is tue 29th after what happened last time. Going for hcg tests tue n thurs. I totally respect your point though.

Hi Jelliebabe, lovely to hear from you. Have you decided when you might cycle again? Here's really hoping next time is your time. How old are you btw [if you don`t mind me asking]?

How`s everyone else today?

xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi ladies


I hope this thread hasn't ended?


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

Me too, I'm not ready to join another thread yet and explaining everything all over again lol.

Hope your ok.

xxxx


----------



## Calladene

Everyone has gone very quiet!!!!

Iv just had the clinic call me!!! I'm starting ivf again v soon!!!!
My scan is 11th may and then signature nurse consultation 22nd may then the ball is rolling!!!

I hope my eggs fertilise this time!!!

Been told my drugs price has gone from£700 to £1100!
So my total bill 
Is
£4800 eeek however I get the embryoscope again as it was not used last time xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Calladene - Thats really great news that you can start so soon!  ouch about the cost!

Luck - I'm 40 in September.... EEEK  better pull my finger out and get on.

I tried to call today to book my follow up appointment but my consultant has got a detached retina and is stuck in the Czech Repulic unable to fly!  Bum holes!  I know that this can take a while to sort out but I don't really want to see anyone else....


----------



## Calladene

Ouch I know ! Iv spent 11k up to now! 
Iv just read yiur signature I'm sorry about your mc.
I must if totally missed that in the thread.
This journey is so tough xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hi Sharry

You mentioned us moving over or something, ive found a place on here called ''Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies'', is this something we can use as a group? If so please can you set us up on it as we dont seem to have access to it.

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies

I'm still checking in with this thread so hopefully we can keep in touch. Me and DH have decided to try a FET in A few months with frostie. Plan is to have a lap in June and start meds in July and FET in August. Seems like ages away!!!! 

Calladane- glad your starting again pet - hope this is your time. The cost is crazy isn't it. This will be our 6th cycle and we have had £19k of treatment so far - I just can't think about all that money and for what? Well I suppose I have frostie so he is our wee ice baby!! 

Jeliebabe - I had a detached retina last July - took ages to recover as he surgery was extensive. Is there another consultant you can deal with in the meantime? Xx 

Luck- I agree I love chatting to you ladies on his form - hope your ok xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

This thread will be moved there in a few months 

Sharry xx


----------



## cocoholic

Hi girlies  

Sorry I haven't been around lately. I am still reading your posts, but only have the phone at the moment,  and find it very difficult to type in the little keyboard . Will try to do some personals some time this week (have to stay a few evenings in school, boohhh!).

Calladene and Hannah, happy to hear that you are planning your next cycle  
Jelliebabe: hope your consultant is ok to see you very soon!  

To the rest of you, a huge  

I would also be sad to see this thread closed. I didn't join the 2ww or the waiting for early scans (although I did read them every now and then   ) because I felt very supported here and wasn't ready to share my journey again just yet. I kind of felt at home in this board. 

Sharry: Like Sherbies said, could we have a group where we could talk without having to join one of the other boards? It would be great if you could create something for us!  

Also, I would look forward to joining the due date board, but not sure at least until my first scan. Thanks xx

Luck: I hope you sorted work out  

To everyone else, I am still here, and as I will do some personals soon, in the meantime take care all and much love from me  
Coco xx


----------



## FifiJJ

PollyWolly -thanks for the congrats  Everything crossed for you tomorrow! I feel sure you will be fine 

Barley10 -eek, 40 on Thursday! How exciting that we're not joining that thread  I am 2 weeks behind you, so catching up quickly! Thanks for the congrats, the wait is such a killer! Venice for your bday will be sooo lovely, bless your DH for organising it all  I'm going to Greece for mine, so nice to get out of the country for it!

Kitkatd -welcome! Hope you're getting on well with the buserelin, I did the long protocol with buserelin too. I found it ok, few headaches (well, mind were migraines), but quickly passed as soon as I started stims. Have everything crossed for you!

Sherbies -OMG, I cannot believe that nurse giving you the wrong result!!! How good though that you just 'knew' it was fine  must have been so awful at the time, sending you a huge hug. I've had loads of pains and aches, all seems so far so good! 

Luck2014 -so glad you had a lovely birthday! How did it go at work?

Jelliebabe -so lovely to hear from you!! How's it going? You will swerve that board! Now that you know you can get pregnant, next cycle will be your one I reckon  I'd def stay with the same person -they'll have learned so much from your last cycle. 

Luck2014/Sherbies -I've joined the other thread but so many other people! Still, will be better when we're all on there 

Calladene -hurrah, that is excellent news that you can start so soon!!! Gulp on the increase, my drugs were also £1,100, but I was on the highest dose of everything... Sigh! Oh well, it was worth every penny, but a bit painful at the time... fingers crossed for you hun! We've spent £9,500, ouch.....

Hannah10 -such good news on your next cycle, it'll come up in no time! I've everything crossed for you X

Cocoholic -hope all is well with you hun! It is so hard to to personals on a phone isn't it!

Sharry -as the others said, it would be lovely if there were a space we could have a group. It's so easy to get lost in a bigger group when we've all developed such a nice bond, it would be a shame to lose it 

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well!

X


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to have gone AWOL, I think it's safe to say that the pill doesn't agree with me! After almost destroying my relationship, and myself, I am feeling slightly more human now AF is here! I have never, ever, ever felt like I have the last 4 weeks - serious rage and very negative emotions. Anyway, back to the clinic tomorrow to see if Cyril has gone and find out my next step. 

Huge congrats to those who have had their BFP's, quite a few on here!   to those with BFN's   and sorry to hear none of your eggs fertilised Calla, your positivity and attitude towards it all is inspiring though and I am glad to hear you are starting again soon (might see you in the cycle buddies thread) 

Not sure if anyone looks at this thread any more but I wish you all the best of luck  

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

A little busier but not much!  I understand why to reduce the pregnancy chat but it's such a shame as love being on this thread and feeling too vulnerable at this early stage to move to BFP.  Well, today was my OTD (18 days after ET) but of course, I tested last Wed. BFP Line has darkened a little.  Feel so nervous and I know it's due to my last experience.  Feeling happy but not allowing myself the extra bit just in case. Had HCG test today at drs after my HPT and have to go back Thurs for another one.  Hopefully I will breathe a sigh of relief by Fri (hoping to have results by then).

Does anyone know the HCG ranges for 4 weeks, 6 days (2 weeks, 6 days really but plus the 2 weeks they add on)?  I asked the nurse but she did not know.

Kazza - lovely to hear from you.  Sorry to hear you have been feeling really rubbish but glad you are better now.  Good luck with your next steps.

Jelliebabe - how you doing with sorting out your follow-up consultation?

Calladene - good luck on your next cycle.

Sherbies - how are you getting on?  

Coco- yes, it is sad if this thread closes - well, guess it will soon as it's nearly the end of April.  Where will our new home be?  Thanks for asking about work - my dr has said best to take a few days off but I'm so bothered about not getting another job if I'm off too much as this is only a temp contract.  On Mon I burst in to tears in front of my colleague and she said she would do the presentation with 1 other girl and didn't mind.  I was so grateful to her.  So am going to go in tomorrow.  If my boss tries saying anything about me doing it, I'm just going to say, 'you know what, my dr is right, I do need to be off given the amount of stress I've been under lately.  I came in to show commitment but am going to follow his advice and go home'.  LOL.  Hopefully, it won't come to that and I can just have a peaceful day and enjoy the free lunch.

How's work for you this week?  Have you been having any symptoms?  Not got as many now - sore boobs, tired but only a few twinges now and again (and the af type feelings).

Fifi - How are you getting on?  So how many weeks are you now?  I was wondering what the other thread is you have joined?  Hope we all meet up nicely again soon on the new one.

Hannah - so pleased to here you are starting preparation for your FET soon.  So do you have to take some injections or is it a different sort of meds for frozen.  Here's to your lovely, little baby on ice.

Barley - Have a fab birthday and hols.

Hugs to all 

xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Evening everyone!

Just arrived from parents evening, I have done a 12 hour shift today at school   to find a nice dinner made by my DH, you got to love him  

How is everyone?

Calladene: That is great that you will be starting soon. I have everything crossed that you will catch up with us and will be preggy together 
Ouch on the price of the medicines! I can't complain TBH as we have been NHS funded, but this is so very expensive, isn't it? I sometimes think how the tax payer money is wasted in so many ways and this, that would make the dreams of hard working, honest and good people come true, they have it so restricted and inaccessible  Keep the spirits up and roll on the 22nd of May  

Jelliebabe: Did you manage to get hold of your consultant? Hope you are able to start very soon too. I will keep everything crossed for you being pregnant before 40. Keep your spirits up Jelliebabe, you will be joining the BFP clan very soon   

Sherbies: I just can't believe they mixed up the patients   I just hope they didn't call the other lady and told her she was pregnant!!! Can you imagine the distress when they have to call back to tell her she wasn't pregnant after all!!! 
Hope your migraines have given you a break. I didn't do blood tests, just the stick tests, but I did 5 of them and watched the line get darker day by day  which is good sign I guess!  

Kazza: Heeyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! So lovey hearing from you   hooray for af  And hope Cyril leaves you alone at last!
I did try the pill long time ago (before ttc) and had to give it up as I became the biggest monster of them all, plus it completely killed my sex drive anyways, so what was the point  Hope you can start tx very soon, keep popping here, we miss you!  

Luck: Glad you sorted work, and I like your approach of going in and see what happens  Not sure about the HCG levels, sorry, I just went by POAS tests, which got darker by the day, so I think that means the levels are going up? Glad you had a good time at your bd party  

Fifi: How are you getting on? When do you have your next scan? My first one is the 8th of May, so have another 9 sleeps... can't wait! Such a relief your first one went well, congratulations!  

Hannah10: Nice to hear from you   and that you are already planning to reunite Frostie with mummy  it does seem ages away but I am sure it will go quick. I will have everything crossed for you  

Pollywolly: How did it go today??  

Barley: Hey hun, how are you doing?   I know what you mean about teachers, I used to think exactly the same about my teachers, but now I realise they weren't that old lol  

To the rest of you, I hope everyone is doing well, welcome to the lady who joined not long ago (sorry cannot scroll any more but I did read your post  )

Afm: I am alright but very tired, just counting the days down to my scan  9 sleeps now!!!
Nite nite everyone xxxxxxxx
Coco xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Coco, what a lovely post, especially considering the day you've had! You're good! Finger crossed for your scan, it'll soon come round.

I'm pleased to say that we saw a heartbeat today at our first scan!  We have waited nearly 5 years for this; it was amazing!  There was also a second pregnancy sac but they couldn't see anything in it so we are back again next Tuesday to check that nothing's lurking in there!  

So, still a long way to go for us but another hurdle accomplished and I think I will sleep well tonight  

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your treatment this month.

Polly X


----------



## barley10

Hi all

I know how you all feel. I've been lurking on the other boards but really not comfortable posting there yet, and I feel I know you guys now.  i do understand the reasons why though.

Just a quick one as I'm going to bed, early start tomorrow to get to T5 for 9am flight as probably more traffic on roads due to strike but Luck, these are the ranges that I was given with my blood test results. I would stress that I'm sure they probably differ from lab to lab but as you can see they're quite vast anyway!


Weeks post LMP U/L
3 : 5.8 - 71.2
4 : 9.5 - 750
5 : 217 - 7138
6 : 158 - 31795
7 : 3697 - 163563
8 : 32065 - 149571
9 : 63803 - 151410
10 : 46509 - 186977
12 : 27832 - 210612
14 : 13950 - 62530
15 : 12039 - 70971
16 : 9040 - 56451
17 : 8175 - 55868

Not sure I'll have time to check in when I'm in Venice so "see" you all when I'm back!

Xx


----------



## cocoholic

Pollywolly: congratulations on your first scan!!!!   sorry about the second embryo not developing well, but hopefully you will have a healthy baby in you arms by Xmas  
I have read your signature abd you really deserve this to work this time   I am   for you xx

Barley: loom after yourself,  hope your day goes well and the flight and the traffic and all  

Nite niteeee


----------



## cocoholic

Morning lovely ladies,

I just need some words of support from you. Although I have been really tired, I have been really happy lately. Yesterday I felt on top of the world during the day. 
Then this morning I woke up feeling really depressed, I can't stop thinking it's all over for us. I haven't spotted (at all in the whole time) and have some cramps now and again, but my (.)(.) don't feel so sore any more and don't feel so bloated, or going to the loo so often (sorry TMI). I would be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow, but I just feel really depressed today   . Please tell me this is normal and that everything will be alright? Don't have my scan until Thursday 8th May (8 sleeps!!!).

Sharry: I am really sorry to keep on talking about pregnancy, I am aware we were asked not to, but I don't feel ready to join any other board just yet, and I feel so supported by this bunch that I really want to share with them. It seems like even if we are at different stages, we have developped a nice bond and I find comfort in posting in this board  xx

Thank you girls, and sorry to be an  today, I need some virtual reassurance and love  
Coco xx


----------



## Calladene

Coco

Please don't worry .
I think when ivf is involved we worry and panick more so than someone who gets pregnant naturally. 
This is because our baby's are so precious to us and every niggle and feeling we will notice more!
Some ladies don't even know there pregnant for a few months and they will have twinges niggles ect but won't notice as they aren't as tuned in as what we are!
8 more sleeps will soon pass  and you'll say ur beautiful baby 
It's awful as we are always getting passed one worry and on to the next one! So many hurdles!!!
My biggest worry is falling at the first hurdle of failed fertilisation again :-(
I'm petrified it makes me panick knowing I don't know where I stand till day after ec
Between now and then I'm eating super healthy
Having macca protein milks and muesli shake smoothie for breakfast
And wheatgrass for evening shake Bork to both!!!
As well as royal jelly and pregnacare.
I'm even gonna get some innositol powder!
So just hoping my eggs quality is better.
I'd still love to know the real reason why they didn't fertilise.
Professer said unusual eggs embryologist said tiny polar body but this might not be a issue!!
Icsi next time she said. But I asked prof balen why they never did icsi when I signed for it! He said they couldn't embryologist said they could!!!
Iv Just got to be patient and wait.

I was wondering seen as I only got to egg collection and never had the embryologist updates as no embryos and no transfer weather id get a reduced cycle as I only recieved half my treatment ?!! Lol mum said if u don't ask u don't get lol !!! 

Hope all u ladies are ok.
Ur all a pleasure to talk to.
It gets things of my chest nobody else understands me .
I'm sick of been told to shag a bloke lol!!!!!
It's a egg issue now not the lasck of sperm!! Unless the eggs were a one off or I'm getting fobbed off lol!!!! Xxx


----------



## kazza236

Coco hun, this 2/3ww is by far the hardest and you are far from alone with your worries. It's so hard when you have no idea what's happening. As hard as it is there is nothing anyone can do at this stage and worrying yourself will only make you feel worse. I know you like this board, and I personally have no problem with all you lovely ladies chatting about your BFP's, maybe stick your head in on the waiting for scans board as I'm sure they are all going through the same thing. We'll all still be here for you, big virtual hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hiya

Calladene - bork indeed!  they sound yukky but bottoms up girlie, you'll drink your way to super health and some super duper eggies.  Have you looked at DHEA?  I was told to take it by my consultant as I have low AMH and it should improve egg quality.  Takes a while to get hold of though.

Coco - Can you find somewhere to do a private scan?  for about £150 I think i would.  In fact I think I would be there at every verse end.  It would certainly put your mind at rest.

AFM - going actually mad here.  I cant stay away from FF and cant think about anything else.  I've booked a free meeting room for an hour so I can google undisturbed (norty Jellie)  I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and see if the consultant is better....  IF not I'm going to book in with the replacement, I just can not wait any longer in limbo!  its doing my blimmin head in.


----------



## cocoholic

Aaaww ladies thanks for your words   it is just so hard isn't it!!

Calladene: it looks like you are very well prepared this time round! Your clinic must have learnt from the first cycle and surely they will adjust your treatment?  I agree with your mum, you only had half a cycle didn't you! At least you could ask and see what happens. ..   thanks for your words or support  

Jelliebabe: hey book that appointment asap! I know exactly what you mean about 
Limbo, it is the waiting game what gets me. I woule love to go private for a scan but tbh we haven't got the money at the moment for that. I would be the happiest chappy to spend from the emergency fund, but I don't think that idea would go well with DH. He reckons everything is fine,  and in a way it is reassuring,  but on the other hand I just cannot wait to know what's going on in there. It feels like when you want to test earlier but 10 times worse   maybe I am just an impatient cow!!
Google is my worst eneymy jelliebabe, I can't stay away from it either!!! Hope you find the answers you want, and that you book your appointment for really soon!  

Kazza: thanks my lovely, you are right, i am struggling these couple of weeks waiting for the scan. I have been lurking around the early scans board, but I just don't feel ready. Firstly, I feel at home in this board secondly, am not sure I could keep up with the two boards, and also I feel a bit cheeky to pop on the board asking for advice out of the blue   but thanks for your words,  is nice to know I am not alone 
How are you and have you got dates yet? Did you get a hellish period after so long?

Afm: I am a little happier now tbh. Still worrying sick but I now get to lie in my sofa for the whole evening, so will use DH as my pillow and maybe even have a little nap  
I think I have co.e to terms with whatever will be will be, but this limbo stage is really killing me.

Have a nice evening everyone xx


----------



## kazza236

Glad you're feeling better *Coco*  I've never been on the scan boards (wasn't on here when I had my 2nd ectopic but SO could have used some support waiting for my early scan!) but I know the threads move so fast! I am good to go tomorrow, scan showed Cyril had gone so picked up my Gonal-F and Orgalutran this morning  now need to psyche myself up to do the injections lol! AF hasn't been too bad actually, it's a lot lighter and not painful which is nice.

Calla - I have read that L-argenine, royal jelly and Co enzyme Q10 are supposed to help with egg quality but I think they are supposed to be taken 3 months before starting treatment. Might be worth looking it up though 

Jellie - I really hope you can see someone soon xx

K x


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Everyone,

Finally got chance to sit and do some personals lol.

Luck ---- Hello buddy, How are you? Aww i know, it makes me cry thinking about it, that they got it wrong and that could have been my result. I’m just glad they didn’t call the other girl to tell her she was, my results weren’t in at the time so i know they wouldn’t have called her. How’s things with your work going? Hope its not too stressful to you and they have listened to you. That’s great that your test the other day was darker, fingers crossed for your results hun, and hopefully all before Friday, its horrible waitin isn’t it. The ranges of HCG can vary from person to person, my nurse told me that they would be looking for anything above 30 and a blood test to mean its a healthy pregnancy, she also said anything lower could mean it wasn’t looking good and  probably wouldn’t be carrying on, but if your tests are getting darker then that means your hcg is increasing right? Try not to worry, i know its easier said than done though.

Jelliebabe---- Hey, I know, terrible isn’t it. Im so scared to have my repeat bloods done tomorrow now. How are you?

Calladene – Hey, wishing you all the luck with your next ivf, fingers crossed this is the one, wowser on the cost of drugs.

Hannah ----Hey, That’s brilliant news about being ready to start again soon, it’ll soon come around, wishing all the luck xxxx

Fifi-----Hey, I know, i hate thinking about it now, but so happy i got the result i thought it was going to be, phew. Ahh its soooo good to know its not just me getting them aches and pains lol. How are things going?

Kazza----Hey, sorry to hear you’ve been feeling like that, not nice is it, glad its passed now though, and your one step closer whooo

Cocoholic----Hey, Sounds like youve had a hectic week with parents evening an all. I bet that was lovely getting home to a nice cooked dinner. I don’t think they would’ve called the other girl with my results as mine were not even in at the time she called me, so i guess thats a good thing, i couldn’t even imagine it is she had of done that. My migraines have deffo improved over the last few days, still had the odd one but much better thank you. Ahh yeah seeing the lines getting darker and darker is the best isn’t it, i did one Monday and it was soooo dark, about as dark as the control line yipppeeeee, got my second bloods tomorrow to see if they are rising, im praying they are a good number, still scared lol. Hopefully have my scan next week too i should be 5 weeks today i think so next week i’ll be 6 at my scan (hope its next week), aggghh not lon till yours now, 8 sleeps is it? I hear what you’re saying about less symptoms, ive been the same, nothing apart from today my boobies feel a little tender....i think lol, my spots had cleared up and now their back on my chin again, not sure if this is normal or not, also ive been having a few achey feelings in my uterus area, but i guess it just because its all growing? A friend said that she had no symptoms until about 6 weeks, but some just don’t get them. Im sure everything is fine and growing lovely. Not too much longer until your scan.

Polly----Hey, congrats on your scan and seeing the heartbeat, must have been amazing, sorry to hear about the second sac, but fingers crossed for your next scan, how exciting, another Christmas baby.


xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Coco - I have been thinking about you since dinner when I went on FF on my phone at work. As your scan is a little while off, you could go for a private one as Jelliebabe suggests - I've seen them for as little as £58.  If you google you will find some.  Oh no, the google thing too - it's mega obsessive - it makes me feel like I have OCD.  Will be led in bed and all of a sudden think of something and then I will go on my phone and check it out.  Glad I'm not the only one.  It's only cos we care so much.  Another thing you could do is ask your GP for the HCG tests for reassurance.  I was like you a couple of days ago, I was thinking I'm sure I've not got enough symptoms so I asked the GP to do the HCG - I had one done yesterday and one tomorrow.  I thought at least I will know either way and to my absolute delight, I rang for my result today and it was 2400.  My scared mood has almost completely lifted (until I have to wait for tomorrow's result - lol). Just a thought for you to ask for the tests as it may stop you worrying.

Barley - thanks for posting the HCG scores list.  Have a smashing birthday and a fab holiday - hope little one enjoys it too - hee hee.

Sherbies - Hi, lovely to hear from you.  I didn't realise you were doing another test tomorrow.  FX - am sure all will be good especially with the dark red lines - heeeeeee!  Am doing good thank you.  Bit scared about my scan but something is telling me that everything is going to be ok this time. So you have a scan next week?  That's pretty quick.  Mine is not until the 23rd May.  

Kazza - aw, that's fab you are going to be starting your treatment soon.  What a long wait you have had and now the time is finally here.  How are you feeling?  I really hope this is your time.

Hi Jelliebabe- have heard the DHEA is really good for egg quality too.  I totally empathise with your googling obsession - lol.  I hope they get in touch with you soon.  And I have a feeling we will we all avoid that 40 thread.  Let us know how you get on with the clinic.

Calladene - know what you mean re - hurdles.  Sounds like you are doing all the right things.  I truly believe that  vitamins and diet impacts upon end result.  Since my last ivf,  I went on a super healthy diet and did acupuncture and it really seems to have helped.  Have they said they are going to do more scans this time?  

Take care everyone.  Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

Wow that's amazing   i bet your thrilled with your hcg level being so very good, so happy for you. Its very scary isnt it waiting, we'll both be dreding tomorow then lol, i'm sure everything will be great for us both  . At my clinic they tend to do scan at 6 weeks, i should be 6 weeks next week so im hoping its then anyway, should find out for sure tomorrow  . Im sure you will have nothing to worry about with your scan on the 23rd, i cant even imagine what you have been through in the past but i have such a good feeeling for you. You should be able to think ahead about your beautiful baby and should be able to enjoy every minute of it until you hold your baby, but i completley kow what you mean (minus what youve been through  ), you kinda dont want to temp fait do you, lets keep positive hey xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Sherbies

I feel really glad, yes, that I got that level and I'm excited.  Wow - such an early scan for you.  Will that be it then until week 12?  I feel positive about tomorrow now really and anyway I read on here that it might take 3 days to rise when it's so high.  Good luck with yours tomorrow.  Let me know how you get on.  Sure we will be all smiles Friday (I guess that's when you get your result too).

Goodnight all xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

Aww I know, so sweet isnt it hehe.

Yay glad you're excited, you should be with such great levels. Yes that's true, they normally say 2 to 3 days for it to double don't they.
Yes think that'll be it after my 6 week scan unless god for bid and touch wood I don't but if I have a bleed then they'll do another, but if not then it'll be my last appointment and I'll be booking my drs appointment to make a midwife appointment for week 8 to 10 then she'll sort my 12 week one out I guess. Going 6 weeks will be tourcher though. Thank you luck , and good luck to you too. I should get my results tomorrow afternoon, they call me straight away when my results are in eeeeeeek. I will keep u posted and you me too hehe xxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sherbies

Oooh, that's good you get them so quickly.  I've actually got my booking in appointment for 22 May.  You should be able to organise it now if you want as the slots get taken up quite quickly.

Night night xxx


----------



## Sherbies

It really is as I hateeee waiting lol.

Oooh really?  Do you just call your drs then and book an appointment to see your dr then tell him? Or do you tell the receptionist that your pregnant and ask her what you do next? I'm a bit scared of booking it now before the 6 week scan, feel like im tempting fate...silly I know. Never thought about them getting booked up :-/ 

Nighty night

xxxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well today?

Kazza236 - so lovely to hear from you hun! I've been wondering how you were getting on. Oh, I had the worst time ever with the pill - I was supposed to be on it for 21 days but they took me off it after 13 because I had horrendous migraines and wow, such a rage!!! My boss even had to have a word with me and tell me I was acting very 'angry' all the time - eek! Glad you're past it and I'm sure your relationship will get back to normal now, it's just hormones, even though it feels much more serious at the time. So good to hear you can start soon - have everything crossed for you!

Luck2014 - I feel the same, I've been posting on the due Nov/Dec thread, but there are so many people there... quite a few familiar names, but still.... it's nice to have this small group  I don't know about HCG ranges as my clinic doesn't do blood tests unfortunately. That is such good news that your colleague picked up that presentation - how lovely of her! Good to know you have some support, even if your boss hasn't been great... hopefully it won't come to that, but you would be within your rights to say that! I am now 8 weeks pregnant, eek!

Cocoholic - 9 sleeps - it's getting closer, hooray! My next scan is at 12 weeks on 30th May, eek! I'm sorry to hear you're feeling really down - you know, when I was pregnant first time around I was often down and thought things were going wrong... and I didn't have any symptoms until 8 weeks. So I really don't think you need to worry too much yet. It's so hard waiting for your scan, but I've everything crossed for you hun.

PollyWolly - Amazing news on your heartbeat, huge congratulations!!! Sorry to hear there was a second one, but the one with the heartbeat is the main one. And good that you've got another scan next week - I guess to check if there's anything else but also make sure everything's ok!

Barley10 - Hope you have a lovely time in Venice, happy birthday again!

Calladene - You're right, it's one hurdle after another! I can imagine that falling at the fertilisation point is really tough. I had one egg fertilise and it was so unnerving. I know I was very very lucky and am wishing that luck on you for your next cycle - but that time waiting will be hard. Maybe plan some nice things to do to take your mind off things. I had ICSI btw... I wondered if my one little egg would have fertilised without it - I doubt it! I also took soooo many supplements - I took DHEA, royal jelly, maca, a mix of oils in one pill (can't remember the name but it had omega 3, 6 and 9 as well as evening primrose oil), multi vit for fertility. coenzyme q10.. I think that was about it. Felt like I was rattling when I walked  I took them all from mid October until my cycle which started in February. Oh and I did acupuncture. Sod shagging a bloke!!!

Jelliebabe - yeah, I took DHEA from here: http://www.dhea-uk.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=1 I took them since mid October when I had my chemical pregnancy. I can imagine you're going crazy - I couldn't think about anything else while we were planning the IVF cycle, so I can imagine it is 100 times worse for you now. But you WILL be pregnant before you turn 40! It's just you're a little way from 40 yet  Fingers crossed your consultant is back soon X

Sherbies - yes, so glad that you got the result that you wanted and knew was right, so happy for you  Yes, lots of aches and pains. And no migraines yet..... I'm seeing the doctor on Friday to talk about amitryptiline - it's an anti-depressant which has a side effect of getting rid of migraines. If it's taken at a very low doze (10mg - the main dose is 100mg), then it still gets rid of the migraine but doesn't have an anti-depressant effect and is apparently pretty safe in pregnancy. My boss was prescribed it and it was amazing for her, so I'm going to see if they'll give it to me. The migraines KILLED me last time -and with a toddler to look after, I actually don't know how I'd cope (they used to last for 3 days at a time). Anyway, I'm sure you said you got migraines, so thought I'd mention 

Oh and I am another googler... must stay away!!!! Gah!!!!!!!

X


----------



## Sharry

Ladies,

Please save the pregnancy chat for the baby dust threads, of course we want to know that everything is going okay but you must remember that not everybody was so lucky this time round and may still be on this thread looking for support too. 

Sharry xx


----------



## fellybabe

Had my 1st IVF in 2012- September and was negative. It took me about six months to get my emotional back to live. So painful and depressing.

I just started another round of self funded IVF with Kings College again. Same treatment -gonad f/cetrotide.

Today is my fourth day...I will be having a scans on the 5th and 7th of May. Hopefully, my egg collection might be on the 10th or 12th may.

Suggested embryo scratching to my doctor and which they did two weeks ago.

Wishing everyone best of luck.

Any suggestion or advise will be welcomed


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya ladies

As we are to reduce pregnancy chat, which i think i might struggle, i am going to be on the 'waiting for early scans, thread. Hope some of you will join me on there. Will sooo miss talking tto you all on here. Will still check-in to seewhere everyone else says they are moving t. xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Sorry about typos - on my phone x


----------



## cocoholic

Hi all,

Even though I understand that some people might not like pregancy chat, it is a real shame that we have to split the nice bond we have created these two months in this group because some of us are pregnant and some others aren't. There are boards for people with BFP, but there are also boards for negative cycles and in between, and it seems that a bunch of us have chosen to keep on checking and posting on this board, regardless of the outcome, and have been getting and offering support from the rest of us. If we have to look for boards that are more adjusted to our outcome, does that mean that we couldn't speak on a board with people who got negative results? I would love to keep talking to my cycle buddies TBH  

I would really welcome a group called something like "Magic March-Amazing April 2014"   where the cycle buddies could opt in or out, and I am pretty sure we would welcome anyone who might want to join us.

Not sure if this is something that can be done Sharry?
Otherwise, this board will definitely die, and that is really sad  

Luck: I will have a look at the waiting for scans board, but I am not sure I am ready for a bigger board yet xx  

Love to all xx


----------



## Sherbies

Love your idea Cocoholic, and completely agree with everything you said. If we can't then maybe we can set up a private ******** group (that's if we're all on ********).

xxxx


----------



## cocoholic

Hey Sherbies  

Yes, I like that idea, let's see if Sharry can do anything for us  but that is a great idea too, so we can put faces to the words on the screen!!! xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sharry

I completely agree with Coco.

Please can you set up the suggested thread as although we have been very lucky to get bfps, i personally still feel very vulnerable and this thread had provided me with amazing support over the last coupke of months.  I am sure lots of ladies on here feel the same.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gemmadobson

Im not on ******** but would love a group on here, im pregnant but as I haven't had any scans yet don't want to go bounding on to a pregnancy board just yet xx


----------



## Sharry

It just seems to be the pregnant ladies looking for somewhere to chat, please try the babydust threads, everybody on the waiting for a first scan thread is at the same stage as you with the same fears and worries so they really will understand xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

It's not just the pregnant ladies!  I want to keep in touch too!  Could we not have something on the long term chat thread?  I thought that WAS for cycle buddies to keep in touch?  There's about ten of us BFP, bfn, failed cycle AND trying again and we get amazing support from each other!  

Love you girls!


----------



## kazza236

Definitely not just the pregnant ladies Sharry  seeing as the thread will be closed soon anyway I don't see why we can't just chat away until then? x


----------



## Sharry

The thread is not getting closed, it stays here for about 6 weeks then moves to longterm chat buddies. 

Sharry xx


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies  

Luck - I'm feeling pretty great now! I was certain something else would go wrong after all this waiting but once I had done my injection this morning I relaxed  FX your HCG results are good tomorrow 

Sherbies - At my GP practise you just book an appt with the Dr, tell them you're pregnant and then they refer you to the midwife. Not sure if it works the same with IVF mind...? 

Fifi - I have no words for how bad the pill was! Never again, it's like the devil in a pill! The only thing that kept me from going crazy was that I knew it was the pill, it is incredible the effect that hormones can have on you. Can't believe you are  weeks pregnant already!

Coco - Hope you're doing ok today  

Jellie - did you manage to get in contact with your consultant? 

Felly - Welcome  FX you have success 2nd time round, I'm on my 2nd cycle too. 

Gemma -    

Calla - Hope you're ok, I may see you on the May/June thread  Not decided if I'm going to join another cycle buddies thread or not yet

Hi to anyone else who is still reading this thread   

AFM - Seems injecting yourself is like riding a bike, you never forget! I managed to get all my stuff ready and do my injection in the time it took my colleague to go to the toilet! Didn't hurt but there was a lot more leakage afterwards than last time. Not that I mind, I still think I'm on too high a dose. 

K x


----------



## kazza236

I've not seen long term chat buddies? The only ones I have seen are in the archive which you can't reply to x


----------



## cocoholic

Sharry: 
I am super thankful to FF for giving us the opportunity to find the support we need at this very special,  but hard experience that we are all going through  
I see that a cycle buddies board is to share your journey. But it seems like depending on the outcome, ladies need to split up into different threads/boards. I completely see it useful to have boards for bfp, bfn, in between cycles, due date, and all the vast amount of boards that are so useful and helpsus so much in our journey. 
But it seems like  a bunch of people in this thread with different outcomes have kept on popping in and it doesn't seem like our bfps have been a hassle for the bfn ladies who keep on posting,  but the other way around, they are supporting us, like we are supporting them. Not sure if somebody could have complained about our conversations,  but if we get told what we can talk and no talk, the board looses its appeal a little. Once the cycle is over and we have all have already gone through preparation for tx, tablets, injections, af, sniffing,  ec, et, 2ww...... then we have to say goodbye to each other?   it is inevitable that ladies with bfp will talk about their worries, and ladies with bfn about their next steps, and it seems like we have all (or a good bunch) found comfort here and have stuck to this board, and some of us are not ready to join other boards at the moment.  
I am not complaining as I really am very thankful to FF, and if a group (open group, but which allows all kind of outcomes and people to join at any stage ) cannot be done we will find another space around FF I guess, but it'd be amazing if you could look into it  

Thank you so much


----------



## cocoholic

Kazza: I ak ok, thanks, just feeling a little sick and very hungry at all times!!! 
So you have started stimms now then?? OMG it seems like ages away last time I injected! So you will be up for ec soon then, exciting! ! When is your first scan?


----------



## tiki44

Hi

Just wanted to say that although i got a bfn, i am happy to chat with all the ladies on here regardless of their bfp statuses, i still read the updates every day to see how everyone is getting on even though i haven't posted for a while, it is such a comfort to know that icsi is working for so many of you and gives me so much hope,

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey everyone,

I have tried posting in the other threads, but its just not the same, i don’t know what half of the other lovely ladies have gone through and they don’t know what i have gone through either, it just seems like if we go onto other threads that we’ll have to start from scratch telling everyone what our journey has been like so far. I agree with the everyone on here though, we’ve formed a lovely bond and i genuinely look forward to hearing how yours all getting on, i think about you all too even when im not on here lol, just seems a bit to open going out onto another thread with other ladies who haven’t been through our journeys.

Sharry, you keep mentioning about the baby dust thread, this is just forums for us to read, not post, we need somewhere that we can all chat about anything and continue to support each other whether it be ladies with bfp, bfn or starting over, pleeeease help lol. Also you mention after 6 weeks it gets moved anyway onto long term chat buddies, surely we can carry on chatting on here and just move over with this thread? Also its only been the same girls on here for a few weeks now and again a total mixture of bfp bfn and starting overs, we are al supporting each other as even us with bfp’s are still feeling vulnerable, i cant see anyone new joining this thread now either its past April now, if anyone new does join, i guess its because they want advice from us lovely March April girlies hehe xxxx

Heyyy Cocoholic, wave,  Hope Sharry can do something for us all so we can chat openly and not feel like we have to watch what we type, ** is also a great to put a face to the words lol. Hope your ok xxxx

Kazza236 Hey, Brilliant thank you, i will be calling them tomorrow for an appointment tomorrow whoooo. Glad your getting on ok with the injections lol, sounds like your having fun hehe, what makes you think your on too high a dose?

Tiki, Hey, lovely to hear from you, hope you’re doing ok xxxx


Luck, How are you doing today? Had my results bk, such a sigh of relief, my results came back at 3648 lol, erm nice and high hehe. My scan is now booked for the 12th May where i should be 6+5 weeks. Im going to call the drs tomorrow to book my appt, ill get into see my dr tomorrow too which is good.

AFM ---- So i finally had my second blood test for hcg, and i got my results bk after anxiously sat waiting at home, anyway my levels last week where 229 and today, a week later, they are now 3648, whooo lovely and high, such a sigh of relief, our 6 week scan is also booked for the 12th May, i should be around 6+5 by then.

Hope everyone else is well.

xxxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

I think that we can keep chatting here until it's moved to long term chat buddies, no one new will join now!

Kazza - nice to see you be started again!  Good luck with the stimms x 

My consultant won't be back to work until ATLEAST the end of May, i'm not prepared to wait so I've booked a follow up with his cover.  Luckily this is Mr Talha Shalwa who apparently is very well renowned and used to treat celebs on Harley Street, after a quick Google i'm satisfied as he has worked at and set up some of the best clinics in London!  We will perhaps be getting a bargain!  So my appointment is next Thursday!  I've got my list of questions started and am furiously trying to shift some of the misery chub I've put on!

Hope you're all good today!


----------



## Hannah10

Hi lovely ladies, 

I think I have to make a decision to move to the neg cycle/inbetweeners thread ladies. I wanted to stay until I saw all the results as so many of you were there for me and I wanted to repay your kindness. 

I do find it difficult with the pregnancy chat, but it's only because I wish I could join in with you but obviously it was not meant to be my time. I'll keep popping back in as I really do wish all you a healthy and happy nine months.  

Fir those of us that the outcome was negative this time, it simply was that.. Negative this time and that does not mean that will will never work. 

I'm looking forward to our FET in August - that's my Little ice baby. 

Thank you all again, each of you made this cycle easier by your kind words and support. Hope to keep in touch xx


----------



## cocoholic

Morning!!!
How are my lovely buddies?
Just got to school, I have 5 lessons to prepare but can't be bothered, I can't wait for the bank holiday weekend!!!   hopefully the weather will hold. I really could do with some sun in my face, I have been told a few times already that I am "too pale", that I look ill!!!  lol  

Hannah10: Hi hun, I wish you all the best with your next move, I am   that next will be your time  

Jelliebabe: Yeeeyyy on your appointment!! And that guy sounds like he will know what he is doing  lol to the list of questions   I sometimes wonder what are consultants really thinking when we ask them so many things, the nurses in my clinic sometimes look at me like  , as I have asked the weirdest, probably silliest questions ever   but we are the ones paying, so they have to do their job   I hope you manage to drop the pounds you need. I have done Slimming World before and really worked for me. Lost 1 1/2 stones in 7 weeks, I know crazy, but then I got it all back soon enough   xx 

Sherbies:   on your tests!!!! That sounds really positive. And you have your scan booked now, yeeeyyyyy!!! Mine is the 8th, we will be bang on 7 weeks. Only 6 sleeps now!!! I know what you mean about other boards. I would like to join the due date, and I probably will after either the 7 week or the 12 week scan, but I really don't feel ready just yet. I am reading other boards as well, which I find useful, but once I am ready to join somewhere else, still would love to keep this board open and active, doesn't this one feel like this is where it all started?   
What are you doing this weekend, anything nice? xx  

Tikki: Hi hun, nice to hear from you. How are you doing? Hope you are well 

Luck: Hey hope you are well? Did you get your results?  

Calladene: How is it going? When do you have your appointment? Was it today 

Kazza: How are the injections going? Hope the side effects are not being very nasty to you  

To the rest of you, hope everyone is doing well, sending you a big  

AFM: As I said, 5 lessons to prepare, but who cares, it's Friday yoohoo!!!!
I feel much happier today. We only have 6 sleeps to the scan now. 
In the end I gave in and bought a clearblue digital test (well a pack of two   ). I tested half way thorugh the day and got 3+ (the maximum you can get), which means 5 weeks or more, and I was 6 yesterday, so I was happy with that.
Anyways, I have to start preparing my lessons, less that an hour now to plan 5 outstanding lessons... not!   This is the best spent first half hour of my Friday,

Have a lovely day all xxxxxxxx
Coco


----------



## Calladene

Hi 
Kazza iv joined thread may June and negative and ailed cycle lol!

I still like been on this thread as u ladies are the ones that's been with me every step of the way 
I'm happy with the bfp chat . Obviously I'm dissapointed my eggs never fertilised and I am slightly envious! But not in a bad way I just wish it was my time too!!!
We are all on here for a reason and we are all desperate for a baby!
But seeing bfp makes me feel massivly positive ! Especially when iv seen ladies with 0 fertilise and then they get 100% fertilisation next time!!

So it's all good for me to be on a few threads and meet a few new people ! U lot are my fave tho!!!!!!!

Coco my appointment for scan is 11 may )



Xxxxx


----------



## tiki44

Hiya, just a quick update from me since my bfn,

Next cycle will start end of sept so starting sooner than i thought which is good, consultant seemed positive which was good, had few tears as he said my levels from fsh blood tests results were previously higher than what nhs fund but then said they had dropped down and egg count is good so cant just rely on blood tests!! phew!! Feel exhausted now, we went to Waitrose and had our free cup of tea and slice of lemon and ginger cake, went down a treat, also brought yummy pie for dinner, bring on the carbs!! 

xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Hello all 

Hope you all are doing well.
Calladene: the 11th of May,  just 8 sleeps away  yeeeeyy!! I will be   for you that this time you will have lovely healthy eggs and for  100% fertilization xx  

Tikki: glad things are moving forward for you. What are fsh levels? I am sure that from here to Sep you can prepare your body ready for the next cycle. The treats sound delicious mmmmm. I have lost my apetite for sweet things at the moment,  but I would kill for a nice cup of coffe. I know they say up to 2 is ok, but I am so scared of doing anything! 

Afm: I am alright,  enjoying the sun today.  Counting down the days to Thursday,  5 sleeps! It's sad that this board seems to be getting so quiet. I am going to join another board after Thursday,  depending on the outcome but will keep checking here to see what you're up to xxxxx
Coco xx


----------



## Mani80

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well. I have still been poking my head in and reading your posts.
*kazza* good to hear you have started the treatment cycle hope all is going well for you.
*calladene* all the best for your new cycle that has come around fast!
*jellibabe* hope your appointment goes well and you get the answeres you need and you get a bfp for the next cycle.
*hannah* wishing you all the best for future cycle
*sherbies* hope your 3ww is going well and you enjoying being pregnant.
*coco* hope your 3ww is going well too and all the best for your scan on Thursday.

Afm- I am now 6dp 5dt with one 5ab embaby on board!
My symptoms have been very few occasional twinges and a heavy stretching feeling. Yesterday evening and today I have been feeling slight nausea, when I burp I have slight puke come up sorry for the tmi!
My test date is 8th may so 5 more sleeps! I am absolutely prettified but I will defo not be testing any earlier!

Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies


Coco - So glad you got reassurance from your CB test.  Bet you were so relieved.  I think symptoms seem to settle for a while don't they?

Calladene - it will be your time soon.  That's great you are getting started again very soon.  

Mani - ooh, not long for you now.  FX for another BFP.  Let us know how you get on.

Tiki - good to hear you are starting sooner than you thought and great that your egg quality is good.  FX for your next cycle.

Sherbies - how are you.  Not long at all until your scan -eeee, exciting.

Well I got my hcg level results and they were just fine 4200+ so mega happy with that.  Been out for a belated birthday meal with 2 friends to a delicious Italian tonight - was so good to chill, eat nice food and share my super news (of course airing my caution) with the girls.  Work has been blah!!! Glad it's a 3 day weekend - they are sending me to OH as I told them I'm stressed (mainly cos of them),should be off but don't want a bad sick record.  If they annoy me again, think I will not hesitate next time to go off sick.  

Also got my scan on 23rd - eek!  My booking in appointment is 22nd.  So it's all go and rather exciting.

Hope everyone else is good.

Hugs xxx


----------



## Calladene

This thread is getting quiet!
All my paper work came for the ivf on Friday so everything seems so real agin! 
How is everyone else? Xxx
Can anyone else remember who else had failed fertilisation ?? Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Lets keep this thread busy. I like this one the best out of them all - you are all so lovely. Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Morning lovely ladies!

Calladene _- sorry but I'm not sure that anyone else did!  I know a couple of ladies had cancelled our freeze all.  Maybe it was before I joined!

Coco - good luck for your scan!  Don't leave us though!  We'll miss you and I can't catch up with you on THOSE boards!

Luck - brilliant hcg levels chick!  How exciting I think I'd be the same and wanting to tell!  You enjoy it .  you must think to yourself who's going to be there for me on 20 years my child or my job?  And  work!

AFM, got my appointment Thursday!  Very nervous to meet my new consultant esp as  I'm quite heavy at the mo.  I've started slimming and is not like they'll let me start right now.  I've about a stone to get off minimum.  

I also think ive Gone slightly mad and thinking we might get a natural BFP in the meantime.  Been checking cm and having lots of sex.  (I think all those drugs did something to me!). I bought 30 hpts yesterday off eBay!  Who the eff needs blimmin 30.  I guess I thought I could test now, then when I'm on next cycle I could test a few times and not  worry. And if it did work I could keep testing just to keep an eye on it.  They were only £2..49 or summat!  I must say my boobs do feel sore at the mo, could be AF but I'm thinking it's too early.  

Told you going mental.


----------



## cocoholic

Morning girlies!!
Lovely morning, can hear the birds singing outside   I love this time of the year, when temperatures are slowly rising and the days are longer and sunnier Aaaaahhhh! ! But I will love it even more at the end of next week, when my Y11, 12 and 13 have left and I get a good extra few hours a week free at school  

Mani80: thanks! hey 4 sleeps now yeeeyyy!!! I also have a stretching feeling just as if I had over done it in the gym. My mum reckons that is our belly muscles getting ready to strech very soon   so I would say that is good news   xx  

Luck: I wss wondering how you were, so glad your levels are increasing   I did get a lot or reassurance from the CB digital, my symptoms had died down a bit, so it was nice to see the 3+ result   I agree with you,  let's not let this thread go too quiet, I still don't want to join another one! I think I will after Thursday,  depending on the outcome xx  

Calladene: wow that is quick!! I am so glad you can start so soon, and this time you have the experience,  so you know what to expect from tx. I am   for super healthy,  loads of eggs.  Sorry I don't know anyone whose fertilization failed, but I am sure if you google it (I google everything! !! ) you will find people in the same position and probably advise on what to do to improve quality  xx  

Jellibabe: I am not going anywhere  hun  I am sad though, that we have to split up the group and join different boards because of the different outcomes. I think it would be so very nice to be able to keep this thread open for a loooooonnnnggg time, but as long as it's open I will be here  
Lol to the 30odd tests  I am sure you will good use to them   they do reassure you don't they!  And to the possible natural bfp   OMG how nice would that be!!!!!!   when are you due your period?  Or maybe you don't know because of the cycle? Start using the sticks now!!!!   and kep us posted     good luck with your appointment on Thursday.  That is my scan day and Mani80's OTD, exciting Thursday! !! Only 4 more sleeps   xx

Sherbies, Kazza, Gemmadobson,  Tikki, and everyone else,  hope you are well  

AFM: well I am in bed, I might lie down in the back garden in a minute,  to soak the sun a bit. Vitamin D is meant to be really good for you,  and apparently it comes from the sun? Or it helps you synthesize it?? Something like that anyway   I also feel absolutely knackered,  and just got up a couple of hours ago!!! What a lazy cow....!
Good job that my DH is amazing and has done everything in the house, he just wants me to rest,  got to love him  
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend? We might go for a nice  walk and a romantic dinner later on,  depending on the lazy cow's energy levels   

Have a great Sunday everyone x x x x x
Coco


----------



## Luck2014

Coco - aw, glad you are feeling so sick -lol, for obvious reasons (but not glad you feel crap).  You're not lazy - you are just preserving your energy for bambino -lol.  FX for Thurs and sure all will be good.  

Callendene - you can also search in the search box on here and it comes up with the most recent posts with the relevant words.

Jellie- Aw, good luck for Thursday too.  Are you going back over to Czech?  Your new consultant sounds tip top.  Will have everything crossed for a successful cycle for you this time.  Re - trying naturally, you never know especially if your having loads of sex (lucky girl!).  Apparently it's easier to get pregnant in the first 2 months after a loss as all your hormones and stuff change(I was told this when I had mine in November).  Hee - that would be fab if you were but either way, you will be pregnant before 40 honey xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Quick question, does anyone know if we still have to avoid baths?  Have been having showers ever since ET and am a real bath girl.  Thinking maybe they are ok if not too hot


----------



## Jelliebabe

Luck - I think you'd be okay if it wasn't too hot!  You need to avoid raising the body temperature !


----------



## kazza236

Afternoon ladies  hope we're all taking advantage of the lovely weather today (here at least!) Unfortunately I have to work Saturday's and Monday's so no 3 day weekends for me 

*Luck* - I'm pretty sure you will be fine to have baths now just make sure they're not too hot, I think that's the only advice anyway. Oh, I'm sure I read somewhere to avoid clary sage in bubble baths (please don't quote me as I am going back a few years now lol!) Glad your HCG levels have risen nicely 

*Coco* - I'd definitely take advantage of having a bit of sun while you can, once you're further on you won't be able to enjoy it so much as it'll be too hot. Injections have been going ok thank you, no side effects except severe tiredness and an upset tummy. Read through my diary and the same thing happened last cycle so I'm not worried 

*Mani80* - Good to hear from you  it's never easy to tell if what you're feeling means anything, will have everything crossed for you on the 8th 

*Jellie* - I think IVF does drive you a little bit loopy! I am also guilty of stockpiling HPT strips off ebay, I plan to test out the trigger shot so I will know if it's the trigger or failed implantation this time round. Glad you've got a follow up appt, sorry it wasn't with your original consultant but this one sounds like he'll be just as good (or better!) good luck 

*Sherbies* - How are you feeling? Did you manage to make an appt? I was on 200iu GOnal-F on my first cycle and I responded really fast - had EC on day 9 - I already had at least one 8mm follie on my day 2 scan so I have a feeling I'm going to respond the same as last cycle.

*Tiki* - Hope you're doing ok? I agree, it's really nice to hear success stories and even better when you have shared the journey and become close  Sept isn't too long a wait

*Calla* - Not long now until the 11th  I think I will stay on this thread as long as it's still moving, I don't fancy joining a thread that's already well established - I may change my mind though 

*Hannah10* -  you are absolutely right in what you say  do you have your next cycle planned or are you still waiting for a follow up?

*AFM* - I am doing ok, stims making me tired and have given me a bit of a dodgy tummy though! Got my day 5 scan at 8am tomorrow (boo!!) so will find out what's going on. Feeling a little nervous about it because of what happened last cycle, there's not a lot I can do about it though! To be honest, I will be grateful to get as far as EC - must remember to take each step as it comes and that I cannot influence the outcome 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

We should think if a group name for  when we are moved to the long term chatty buddies section, how about Mad hatters March/April chatters!


----------



## kazza236

Love that Jellie!


----------



## Luck2014

Aw, thanks for replies Jelliebabe and Kazza.

Got everything crossed for you for your scan tomorrow Kazza.  Hope this is your time honey.

Jelliebabe - the name you suggested sounds great - would you like to set it up or if you want me to just let me know?

I need to ask a sensitive question if anyone does not mind advising me.  Since ET (well prob 2 weeks before that) DH and I have refrained from sex.  I thought it would be ok by this point but DH said he thought it might do some damage?  Sure it won't but can't really find a definitive answer as NHS website says it should be fine unless your midwife says otherwise and on another site it said about ok as long as not had previous problems another one said fine Sure it is ok - well I should say I hope it is (lol).  Not seen a midwife yet, so I don't know what she would say - and that's like 3 weeks off nearly.  I've heard also that it can be good for you as orgasms make the blood flow more.  What do other people think?  (apologies if tmi)

Sharry - please update me to BFP!!!

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Oh my I'm soooooooo sick.  I've had tummy ache on waking this past week.  Last night I had a bit too much dinner and it came on with a vengeance.  It calmed down I had a glass or two of wine and I've woken up in real agony this morning with being sick  Yik.  Hate being poorly.  Of this carries on I'll be at the docs first  thing tomorrow.  Gah!

Luck - I think it would be okay but if your oh is like mine, he'll want to hear it from the clinic.  Give them a ring it email tomorrow.


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Jelliebabe - hope you feel less sick soon.  Maybe it's the wine as you are not  used to drinking anymore with doing the ivf.  

Might just leave it re - the sex (as long as it's not something I should be doing to make things better).  Feel funny ringing the clinic to ask that - lol.

What do people think about opening that new thread on 'long term buddies' - maybe we could do it once this one closes/goes across?


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Everyone

Sorry not been on in a few days, will do personals later or tomorrow.  Hope your all enjoying the long weekend. Loving how this thread is picking up again. Would love to stay in touch with everyone xxxx

I'm good, feeling a little sicky lately and migraine yesterday but its ok as its our little sherbie doing that hehe.

Love the idea of the new thread and name xxx

Luck...Hey, will do more personal message later or tomorrow but just wanted to let u know about the sex thing, my clinic have said it should be ok but best to hold off for a little longer because if I where to bleed I'd always be wondering,  I think after the 6 week scan it should be ok but im gonna ask again then, which is next week. My friend held off till 12 weeks and another 9 weeks.

xxxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Lol luck!  Don't be embarrassed about talking to your clinic about sex!  They've seen your hoohaa for goodness sake.  . And they'll have heard it all before!  I asked this question while I was stimming!


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies  

Jellie - Really hope you feel better soon, it's horrible being poorly  

Luck - I would probably err on the side of caution re sex, I don't think it would be an issue but if you're not sure about it you won't enjoy it so probably best to leave it for now. I'm sure the clinic get asked questions like that all the time so don't be embarrassed if you feel you need to ask them anything  

Sherbies - hope you feel better soon too  

  everyone else 

AFM - Scan didn't go too bad this morning. I have around 25 follies ranging from 6 - 14mm! Thankfully this time I only have one follie that's getting carried away, the next one down is 11mm which is a relief. What is bothering me is that I now don't have to go back for a scan until Friday! I thought that I would have to go back on Wed or Thurs as 2-3 days sounds about right. I'm worried because, on my last cycle, my lead follies grew 9mm in 2 days! I Know I am on a lower dose this cycle (which I have been told to stay on) but I don't want to go in on Friday and they then have to cancel TX because my follies are too big. Grrrrr!!! I haven't booked the scan yet as they were closed by the time I got the phone call so when I call tomorrow I'll ask the receptionist to get a nurse to clarify. I also have that little worry in the back of my mind about OHSS. Oh how I hate not being in control lol!!! 

Hope everyone has enjoyed their long weekend 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kazza!  25 is great!  I don't understand why they would cancel if one or two are too big?  The others should be a good size.

I'm still poorly.  I've only managed one cup of tea and some water.  I've had a slice of toast, but was sick a bit after again.  I AM NEVER SICK.... EVER!  I don't mind that so much but the pain in my stomach is awful.  Deffo going to the docs in the morning   trying some lucozade...


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've not been on the forum for a few days, I've had a massively stressful time at work  I would also love us to keep this forum up, I've joined the BFP thread, but it feels quite established. Anyway, hope you're all well!

Kazza236 -so happy that you're well on your way with the injecting, you have had the longest cycle in the world! Yup, I know what you mean re the pill, my worst reaction of all the ICSI/IVF drugs! Sorry to hear about your dodgy tummy, hope it's feeling better. Hooray on your scan! I'd def push them to have an earlier scan if you can, there's no point in stressing. I think they sometimes forget how stressful this is and how awful it would be to have to cancel. 

Cocoholic -sorry to hear you're feeling so sick  Last time I had 1-2 cups of tea a day (couldn't face coffee!) and all was fine. As I've weened myself off caffeine this time I've decided to stick with the decaf, but could kill for a caffeine hit as am sssooooo tired... I'm the same, I LOVE this time of year, new beginnings  Aahhh, your DH sounds just lovely  

Sherbies -I know what you mean, it's not the same posting in the other threads  great news about your hcg levels, woo hoo!!!

Jellibabe -great news, good luck for your appointment -perhaps this consultant will turn out to be even better! You never know, I have heard of people getting a BFP in between cycles, I've everything crossed for you! I did similar on the HPT front, 15 from Amazon for £2.38  I know it's bad to be so addicted, but I can't help myself! And love the name  Sorry to hear you're so sick, sounds grim  hope you're on the mend X

Tiki44 -lovely to hear from you! Your appointment sounds really positive! And Sept will be here before you know it 

Hannah10 -wishing you all the very best of luck in August, will lurk the cycle buddies to see how you get on  

Calladene -11th May is coming up fast, hooray! Sorry, I can't remember who else had failed fertilisation, I thought there was another, but my brain is a sieve, sorry. 

Mani80 -that all sounds really positive, I've got everything crossed 

Luck2014 -your dinner out sounds lovely, great to extend the birthday celebrations as much as possible! My 40th is a week Thursday 15th), eek!!! Sounds like you handled work well. The priority is to look after yourself now, sod them. I think baths are ok, just need to be no hotter than 37 degrees (which I hate as I'm a massive hot bath fan!). Also, not tmi at all  my clinic said its fine to have sex, but prob best to check with yours X

Hope you've all enjoyed the weekend, good luck with the scans this week!

X


----------



## barley10

Hello lovely ladies, 

I haven't been on in a few days, away in Venice (amazing time was very spoilt, 40 isn't so bad after all!), and have quite frankly been feeling totally exhausted so I've had a couple of very lazy days since being back. 

Glad to see that on the whole everyone is doing well. Sorry no personals, on my way to work and have a very stressful week ahead,senior partners over from New York, and my boss seems intent on making my life hell while I've been away. Anyway, praying it won't be as bad as I'm anticipating and focusing on getting to Friday for my scan. 

Definitely don't want to see our little group disbanded, I do read other threads but they're just too fast moving and I don't have the same bond as with you lovely ladies. 

Have a good week!
X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Barley!  Glad you had a fab time on your holiday!  Happy birthday, Venice sounds amazing  . Can't wait to hear your scan news!

AFM - iIve got an ulcer.  No wonder I've been so I'll!  I take diclofenac for my arthritis and this is what can happen.  Yuk, just got to ride it out until it heals.... Let's hope it helps with the weight loss


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies  


Barley - Happy belated 40th birthday! Glad you had a good time, I'd love to go to Venice! Hope work isn't too bad for you this week, wishing you the very best for your scan on Fri  

Jellie - You poor thing, ulcers are horrible  at least you know what it is now, I really hope that it heals super quick

Fifi - Sorry to hear that work has been so stressful, the last thing that any of us need is more stress  I am definitely not going on the pill again, unless I am locked away for a month lol! I have had some pretty weird/horrid side effects from fertility drugs but I'd rather have all of them again than go back on BCP   Hope you're doing ok 

Coco, Sherbies, Calla, Mani, Tiki, Hannah and anyone else who still reads the tread; I hope you're all doing ok xx 

AFM - Definitely feeling more twinges today and    the EWCM has started big time! I'm sure it happened sooner on my last cycle so perhaps the clinics decision wasn't wrong. I emailed the nurses and there is no movement on the scan, I am to have it on Friday so I will just have to keep my fingers crossed and have faith  it just seems so far away and I really do not want to get OHSS. 

K x


----------



## cocoholic

Hry ladies  
Sorry I am not posting much at the moment.  Been away for the weekend with DH, went on an unexpected little romantic adventure this weekend  had a great time but back to reality today booohhh!!! 
I am reading your posts though,  and I like the name for the group. 

Jelliebabe: that ulcer sounds nasty, you poor thing,  I really hope you get rid off it very soon  

Kazza: good news on your scan, that is loads of eggs!!! Not surprised after the long cycle you are going through!! Hope your scan on Friday is positive and that you have ec very soon  

Barley: ciao bambina, Venice, wow !! Glad you had a good time. Happy 40 anniversary   
Boohh on your boss, take it as easy as you can for your little one. When is your scan? Must be really soon now?

Fifi: OMG I could also kill for a good cup of coffee   I will ask on Thursday if I can have a cup in the mornings.  I could fall sleep on my feet zzzzzzzzz 
Sorry to hear you are stressed at work, look after yourself and your wee one, that's the most important thing right now  

Sherbies: hey nice to hear that tbings are well.  Sorry about the migraines but as you said it is a sign things are going well in there    

Luck: my clinic said sex is ok. They said to avoid it for three days after et, but then, as long as it didn't hurt   it should be alright.  However,  I know what you mean, I am completely terrified of everything! ! How's everything else?  

To the rest of you   hope you're well

AFM: I am ok, not many symptoms lately, they seem to have died down.  I have 2 more sleeps to my scan, and have no nails left to bite  
Hope you all have a lovely evening,  am off to the kitchen to pig out for a while nom nom  
Coco xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the advice.  Am defo going to wait as I don't want to take any chances.  Don't feel embarrassed  - lol Jelliebabe - just feel like I'm always ringing up the clinic for stuff.  They say it's ok anyway on the literature they provided but don't want to risk anything so we can wait until 12 week or more. Hee hee.


Fifi - hiya, thanks for the bath advice - just had my first one and it was great, the water was just warm but it still felt good as I have not had one for that long.  How are you getting on?  How many weeks are you now?  Had a quick look at the BFP thread.  Am going to wait at least until my first scan before I join.

Barley - glad to hear you had a lovely birthday and time in Venice.  Have never been to Itay but would love to go.  What was the food like?  Yes,actually am also finding 40 much less terrifying than I thought -lol.  Being pregnant means it doesn't matter anymore.  In fact we could say 40 is fantastic because we are so happy now and is a lucky age as we will be having our babys at 40.  Oh, what is it with our workplaces - they should give us a breather now we are pregnant!  Will be thinking of you on Friday.  How many weeks will you be then?  My scan isn't until 8 weeks 3 days.

Jelliebabe - oh poor you.  Hugs and hope you make a speedy recovery.

Sherbies - hiya, have missed you on the thread.  Hope your migrane has gone and you are feeling better.  Apparently I heard strong sickness is a good sign so although it's horrible FX the pregnancy is going strong.  Yes, know exactly what you mean about if you bled after sex you would wonder.  Defo best to hold off for piece of mind.  Are you excited about your scan this week?  Bet you can't wait.

Coco - Oooh, your romantic break sounds divine and just what the dr ordered!  Take it you still have the hunger symptoms then?  Me too.  I had lost quiet a bit of weight healthy eating in prep for the ivf and now I am going to be putting it back on lol.  Not long to your scan - how exciting!  It's a time of such mixed feelings, as soon as we reach the next hurdle we feel relief as we get a step closer. Will be thinking of you on Friday - sure you will be all smiles.

Kazza - prob as you have so many follies of varying sizes they know by Friday they will get the best number.  Know when I had my stimms, I had 17 follies and they had to go for the best number as they were so spread out is size , so I lost a few that were too big and some that were too small - ended up with 13.  So you have a great number.  Ooh, let us know how you get on on Friday.  Regarding OHSS - was worrying about getting it too when I did my treatment and they said the best thing was to drink tonnes of water.  

Well since last Fri had been getting some pains either side and you all know what I'm like, a right panic merchant so I rang the clinic and they told me to go to my local EPA Unit to be on the safe side.  They didn't do an internal scan but they did a tummy one and from what they could see they said there were no concerns (phew!).  They could see two sacks but one was quite a bit smaller than the other.  She said it's too early to tell yet (not sure this is entirely true as I know some people have scans at 6 weeks and I was 5 weeks 6 days at this point) but all seems ok although she couldn't say if the second sac would continue or not??  My DH said he felt relieved and when I thought about it after I did too although really I need to wait for the transvaginal scan to know really.  Anyway, turns out the cramping pains have been down to constipation!!! Went on You Tube to find some nice yoga poses for it and bought some pure orange which has helped a bit. Is anyone else experiencing constipation at all?  I know it's quite common in pregnancy due to the digestive system becoming more sluggish.

How are all you other lovely ladies?  Hope your journeys are going well.
xxx


----------



## Mani80

Morning ladies

So I woke up at 12.30am thinking it was morning and that I had to make the decision to test! Realised it was still night went back to sleep and woke up at 2am and needed to wee felt too scared to test in the night.was tossing and turning and didn't sleep most of the night just kept worrying what my outcome would be. Got up and decided I needed to just be brave and do it annd know either way so I could move on with my life. So with shaking hands I opened that wrapper on the poas I did it and then left it on the sink side covered with a tissue and then I   And took some deep breathes and gave myself some pep talks I can do this I am strong whatever the outcome I'll be ok. I did a countdown 1.....2......3.....and lifted the tissue back.....my eyes were blurred at first and I couldn't see... I had to blink and look again...and there it was my first ever  two lines it's a BFP!!!! I was crying and shaking as I ran out of the bathroom to my dh and by looking at the state of me he assumed the worse but then I said look there's 2 lines check it please!i saw him shed a tear..


It's very early days I know but trying to enjoy this moment I have been waiting so long for.

Xx
Manisha


----------



## Luck2014

Manisha

A big congratulations to you and dh. love how u described the build up to testing. Was in tears when i got a bfp - tears of joy, and was crying with happiness when i rang the clinic to tell them. lol. so how are you feeling now after your first eva 2 lines? yeah!


----------



## cocoholic

Mani: congratulations!!!! OMG you must be in   and the moment   enjy this very special time  

Luck: I hear you in tge constipation front. The word is PRUNES       they work a treat. Apparently has to do with the increase of progesterone which makes the intestine work slower and the increased amount of blood.
Glad it went well in the EPU, I understand though that you are worried.  This journey seems to be all about worrying,  and when one hurdle is out of the way, there comes the next, FGS!!!!!  
When is your scan? Did you say the 23rd? Hope the time flyes by for you. I have everything crossed for you and your little ones  

Afm: a minute seems like an hour. Had a very busy day today at school, so time went by really quickly,  but now I am home and have a full belly   the time seems to be going veeeery slow. Poor DH, bless him he has to put with me winging.  He reckons everything will go well though, which is very reassuring tbh  

Have a lovely evening everyone x x x x x 
Coco xx
How is everyone else??


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Mani congratumalations!  That's brilliant!  When's your first scan?

Coco - how lovely being whisked away fur the weekend!  My hubby is as likely to suggest that as I am likely to fly unaided to the moon!  I cannot wait to hear your scan news!  Eeeeek I shall be on tenter hooks all day until you post!

Luck - I think this whole process turns us into panic merchants.  It really does.  Im glad you feel a bit more reassured but you will see more when you have the vaginal scan.  When is it?

My clinic tang yesterday and can't do my appointment on Thursday.... So I have to wait another WHOLE week... Rubbish.  I properly got my lip out after that!  Shall think my period is coming on.  I was kind of really hoping  that the treatment had made things work suddenly   and we may get a natural BFP.... Rubbish...

Oh well A - I feel a lot better just a bit sore, and B - I have another whole week to get some more chub off 11 lbs so far!


----------



## kazza236

Congratulations Mani!! Reading your post made me get a lump in my throat! 

Jellie - You're not having much luck getting your follow - up  fingers crossed there are no more delays. Well done for losing 11lbs though, one (tiny) good thing about the ulcer  

Coco - Wishing you luck for tomorrow, hope your scan goes well  

Luck - How are you feeling today? Constipation is not fun, lots of fluids and if still no joy then lactulose is pretty good stuff. I'm not too worried about the big follie, I want them to rule that one out. I'm just worried that the other ones I have will grow too quick and that they'll be too big and my cycle will get cancelled. Or that I will have lots more follies on Fri so the cycle gets cancelled due to high risk of OHSS! You can tell I don't really have much faith in this cycle, especially after a bumpy start. I am feeling a bit better today though, it's out of my hands so there's no point worrying  

 to everyone else  

AFM - Doing pretty ok today, 2 more sleeps until I know what's going on! It feels like I am carrying 2 heavy weights around with me so I think my ovaries may be a little enlarged. Getting more niggles but I assume that's to be expected?! I didn't have nearly as many follies last time so I don't know if what I am feeling is normal or not   It's going to be a looooong 37  hours lol!! 

K x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey ladies 

So sorry I haven't been around tbh had to take a break after ohss cos I was just finding it all a bit much but been trying to catch up with how you are all doing! So nice to see so many people still using the board! 

Well my update is af arrived today back to clinic for a scan tomorrow to get started on our FET cycle. Dr said I take tablets for ten days and then have transfer I don't really get it or how it can be that quick etc guess we will find out more tomorrow! 

And the roller coaster starts again .... 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Rainbow!  That's great news!  Wowie 10 days is super quick.  I guess you  just need to get the lining thick enough!  Yay


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya ladies


Very tired tonight so I will pop back on tomorrow to do personals.  Just wanted to wish Coco all the very best for tomorrow.  Got everything crossed for you and sure you will have a happy outcome.

Night xxx


----------



## cocoholic

Luck: aaawww thank you     will keep you posted. Sorry to hear you are so tired xx

Rainbowstace:   so nice to hear from you!!!! Wow 10 days is nothing, that is great news. I hope your ice baby grows big and strong and that the time flyes by for you xx  

Kazza: I know it's not point in saying don't worry,  as we do anyways! But anything can happen on Friday, I was told I would have around 7 and they collected 13!!! I am sure it will be good news, you deserve it after all you are going through    

Jelliebabe: aaaarrhhh!!! I can't believe you have to wait yet another week   but   on loosing th weight! !! If you don't get your natural BFP well at least you have a plan   xx

Coco xx


----------



## Mani80

Thanks for the kindness ladies!
*coco* all the best for your scan.x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Oh thanks for the welcome back ladies!!! 

Apart from being poorly jelliebabe how you been? What's your next plan? 

Is it your scan tomorrow coco? Good luck xx 

Might take  me. Couple of days to catch up xx 

I know ten days is not long I know I wasn't with it day of collection but that's def what dr said!  I'm just going to see what is said tomorrow step at a time this time. Feel so nervous about getting any hopes up after what happened ESP as we only have our one little frosty - Thor! I'm still not even sure what quality embryo is  it was all double Dutch and I don't think I let myself make sense of it because of how I was feeling xx


----------



## cocoholic

Morning everyone,  just a super quick update from us:
Have been to the scan this morning,  everything looking good. I just couldn't help bursting into tears as soon as we saw the heart beat, the nurse had a hard time trying to measure it as I was sobbing   but they say it's all good, so I am going to try and relax. Well I am off to school now, so will be a very happy teacher today  
Thank you so much for sharing my journey and being such a great support  
How is everyone else 

A ver happy Coco


----------



## Sherbies

Jelliebabe: Hey, How are you? That’s rubbish you have to wait a whole other week. Sounds like a great consultant with treating celebs etc, good luck hun. Hope you’re feeling ok now and less sick. Bless you; hope your ulcer is on the mend. Well done on the 11lb loss, that’s fab.

Hannah: Hey, Good luck for your journey, wish you all the best, it’s been lovely chatting to you, we’re always here if you need us xxxx

Cocoholic: Heeeey, yes we are so happy with our hcg level results, was starting to panic thinking ‘nope their going to be bad’ whoooo though to a nice high level. Ahhhh and congrats to you on seeing your little ones heartbeat, how amazing, and to know everything is great, must be such a relief for you? Awww you made me well up saying you cried at your scan, so happy for you and so pleased all is looking good. When is your booking appointment? I have 4 more sleeps now, im starting to feel anxious now like i need a scan to confirm that all is ok, ive been having some pains in my uterus area but nothing so bad that i think something is happening, i over heard some other girls asking the nurse last week about pains and the nurse said that the pains have to be really bad for it to be anything bad, she also said that you’d know about it if the pain was bad, and said not to worry, still doesn’t stop you worrying though lol. I'm the same as you, reading other boards, but yes this one just feels like home and where it all started hehe. How is school going? I started back at work yesterday after 13 weeks off, i went back on a 10 hr shift which i was dreading, but wasn’t too bad actually, allot of my colleges said i shouldn’t be working 10 hr shifts though and they think that HR should be able to provide me with the correct hours i can do, not sure this is true? But i know its un healthy to sit in front of a computer for 10 hrs a day, even with me getting up walking about in the office throughout the day. I'm used to walking outside on patrol and the odd bit of office work.

Calladene: Hey, How are you? Not long till your scan now.

Tiki: Hey, How are you? That’s fantastic news about you starting sooner, how exciting, that’s brilliant that your egg count is good, keep positive hun. Free cup of tea and Lemon and Ginger cake!!! How did i never know about this lol, is it for everyone?

Mani: Hey, How are you doing? A huuuuuuggggeee congratulations to you, i love your build up story, so happy for you, you made me all teary haha, i was the same as you running about crying laughing jumping looking like a very strange person lol. Bet your sooo happy. Lol i had the exact same thing as you, burping and puke coming up lol, all a good sign. 

Luck: Heeeeyyyyy, How are you doing? It’s getting closer to your booking appointment and scan now yay. That’s brilliant about your results being 4200+, whoooo, bet you’re over the moon, sounds like we both got good bloods then. Sounds like you had a lovely chill out at the Italian place with your good friends, how exciting sharing your news, feels strange doesn’t it, but lovely hehe. Awww sorry your feeling stressed with work, have you been OH yet? What have they done to help? I understand what you mean about not wanting to go off sick, but i heard that if you’re off work sick while preggo, with a preggo related sickness then they can’t class it as a normal sickness. I started back at work yesterday after been off for 13 weeks with a back problem from an accident at work, it was a 10hr shift, really surprised that my OH made me go back for a 10hr shift on my first day back, everyone was shocked, especially as i was sat at a computer for 10hrs, give or take a few as i was up walking around the office for a bit, it was making my back start hurting again as sitting down for an hour at a time makes it hurt, OH don’t seem to understand or believe me though when i told them a few weeks ago about my back hurting when i sit!! Nice hey. A few work colleges said that they don’t think i need to be doing full time hours, i.e 10hr shifts, as I’m on restricted and there is only so much you can stir at a computer for right? Someone said another lady used to only come in for 4hrs a day, not too sure what i believe lol but might speak to my HR about it. How's the NO sex going lol? Im having dreams and all sorts lol, arrgghhh lol. Im have had a few pains and tightening pulling pains but nothing too bad, just can’t wait for my scan now, i really need it lol. Aww sorry you had them pains, but understandable for you to be concerned, awwww how amazing, so you have twins? My friend went to her scan at 6 weeks and they saw 2 sacs and 1 was smaller, so they asked her to return about 3 – 4 days later and twin 2 had become bigger, still smaller than twin 1 but great. Congrats everything was good. Ahhh yes constipation pains, you know what, i often think most of my pains are from needing to trump lol, im going to the loo quite nicely so doubt it’s that lol.

Kazza: Hey, How are you? Yes i booked my booking appointment yay, it’s for the 29th May eeeek, got my first scan Monday 12th  May whoooo, it can’t come soon enough. That’s brilliant how well you responded, sounds very similar to me lol. Wow 25 follies is amazing hun, brilliant news, try not to worry, its normal for a few to die off as they get too big, but you’ll defo have a nice number to be collected, awwwww soooo pleased for you. If you are worried about OHSS call your clinic and they’ll get you in for a scan, have you got any symptoms? Only 1 more sleep for you yay, Sooo happy for you xxxx

Fifi: Hey, How are you doing? Thank you, yes was very pleased with our hcg result, just counting down the days for the scan now.

Barley: Awww so glad you had an amazing time in Venice, hope you've been resting up and are feeling less exhausted now. Hope your week at work hasn’t been as stressful as you anticipated.

Rainbowstace: Lovely to hear from you, sounds like things are going well, how exciting about the short time, only 10 days yay. How did your scan go today?

AFM: So i am now back at work after been off for 13 weeks with a back injury, yesterday was my first day back and i had to do a 10 hr shift, it went ok but there is only so much sitting in front of a computer you can do right? I have been getting up and walking around to try and help, but it really hurts my back sitting down for so long, i feel like i cant tell my work as its like they don’t believe me that i even hurt my back in the first place and now im suffering when i sit down, i'm on restricted duties so that means sat in an office all day as opposed to going out on patrol and a little office work, everyone at work was really surprised that OH made me come back on a 10hr shift after being off for so long with a back injury, but what can i do? People at work also said that they didn’t think i had to work full hours while on restricted duties, not sure how true this is, i work for the Police so not sure if anyone knows? I have put on a stone already, but about 7lbs of that was from the injections etc, surely this is not normal? Im trying to eat good but i just constantly feel hungry so even though im eating well im still eating more cals than i should maybe, anyone else?
Yesterday i got in from work and baring in mind on rest days today and tomorrow, i went to the fridge and started making my ham salad sandwich for lunch for today, it wasn’t until id made it that i actually said out loud ‘you idiot, you’re not even at work tomorrow’ then i started laughing and my dog just sat there looking at me strangely lol s funny, so anyway i have a nice sandwich waiting for me in the fridge today for lunch lol, oh well saves me making lunch at home hahaa.
So ive got 4 more sleeps to go until out first scan, i'm feeling very anxious now and feel like i need a scan to tell me all is ok, im getting quite snappy because i just want to know now. I'm so scared of going to the scan an there being someone wrong or no heartbeat, hubby says it’ll be fine as i've had no bleeding so try not to worry, it is reassuring to hear that but still i wonder lol.
Sorry ive not been on much, had my bestie over from London at the weekend and we had a nice girlie day night together, then me and hubby and have been snuggled up watching tv shows together hehe.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sherbies

Sharry: Hello, Please could you update me with a BFP    Thank you xxxx


----------



## barley10

Hello everyone,

Thank you all for your lovely birthday wishes, sorry I haven't been on in a few days this week has been pretty hectic although thankfully not as stressful as I first anticipated!

Coco - great news on your scan, you must feel so relieved. Mine is tomorrow morning, starting to feel quite anxious about it.

Mani - congrats on your BFP. Your story was lovely and reminded me of when I tested, at least you didn't inadvertently slap your other half round the face like I did. 

Sherbies - great job on the personals! You should def say something if you'd in spin from sitting to long. After so long off you need to build your hours up gradually.

Ahh, I'm about to get off train so sorry no other personals but Luck, Rainbowstace, Jelliebabe, Kazza, Fifijj, et al, I'm thinking of you all.

<hugs>
X


----------



## tiki44

Mani-congrats  , so pleased for you  

Sherbies-If you get a Waitrose card, you can get a free hot drink every day, can even take away. We also registered for John Lewis card and with that you get a free piece of cake with hot drink once a month, its great, love getting something for nothing!!  

Hi to everyone else, good to read that scans etc are going well for some of you and that we are all supporting each other along our personal journeys,

xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Yeah Coco - so happy for you honey.  I kept looking on today at work to see how you had got on then I saw your good news (but could not post with being at work).  Are you celebrating tonight?  Thanks for the prunes info - don't know if I dare try them they look yucky (lol) but if it gets bad again I will.  Yes, apparently it's the progesterone and the iron that makes the digestive system sluggish (I'm such as geek, I Googled it and watched a programme on it - ha, ha - sad or what!)

Sherbies - hi there my lovely buddy, when is your scan?  Yes, it's is rather nerve racking but also exciting.  Natural to worry but you will be just fine - got good vibes.  Know what you mean about being like impatient to have the scan though.  By the time I have mine I will be 8+3 - in a way I'm glad though as if I see the heartbeat/s (FX please) then I know I will have got further than last time and at that stage it's something like 95% likely to carry on or may be even higher (can't remember the source but it was a reliable one - possibly even NHS).

Gosh - 10 hour shifts sound mean in your condition.  I wouldn't know the rules but like you say you can check it out with HR.  Work been ok this week- given myself a pact not to get worked up anymore and if I feel that bad I will go off sick.  Yes, you are right, pregnancy sickness is different than normal sickness in that you are protected so they can't send you to stage 1, 2 etc.

Not surprised your back is hurting sat at the pc and it must be so boring in the office when you are used to being out and about. 

Hee hee - took my mind off the sex - BABY comes first.  Yes, the nurse said there were 2 sacs but I really don't want to count my chickens at all until my scan - hurry up 23 May!!!!

Ooh, that was nice to have your best mate over.  Have you given her your news?  Are you doing anything nice this weekend?

Barley - glad to hear work was not as bad as anticipated.  Aw, FX for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending you lot's of positive vibes.  How many weeks and days are you now?  Ha, ha, love your 'et al' on your post, you didn't do a degree or A-level in Psychology by any chance did you?

Tiki - Hi, how are you honey? That sounds good about the free drinks/cakes.  Waitrose is sooo expensive though that they can afford to give stuff away! lol.

Kazza - hey honey, good luck for tomorrow.  Sure they are just trying to get the best number for you.  The constipation has eased thank you but still got it.  I wouldn't take any other meds tbh unless it was a life death situation so would just put up with it I think.  Found a good yoga vid for the constipation.

How is everyone else getting along?  Pleased it's Friday tomorrow xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Evening ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted much recently, ive been loitering between this and pregnancy boards reading but staying quiet until our scan today.

We had our scan and found 2 babies with lovely heart beats, shocked but don't know why really after having 2 top grade transferred!

I hope everyone else is progressing well, i'll be moving on to the pregnancy boards now but will continue to read up until this thread closes.

Wish you all the luck in the world  
xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hey Gemma

That's brilliant news - so pleased for you.

xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Coco - fab news about scan I'm sure you're not the first or the last to have a good sob! 

Sherbies - super congrats not long now til your scan I'm sure everything will be just fine xxx 

Gemma- wow twins what a nice surprise ! Congrats!  

Barley - how's things going? 

Afm - felt very weird being back at the clinic today, scan all fine dr said our snow baby is good quality so that's good and reassuring. Started pills today back for scan on 19th and as long as lining is over 6 we will have transfer that week on 23rd omg! 


Xx 🌈😃🌈 xx


----------



## barley10

Hi girls,

Happy Friday!!  Hope you are all well. 

Luck- I didn't study psychology but sometimes feel or wish I had with some of the personalities I have to work with. I am sure you are going to see at least one strong heartbeaton your scan!

Rainbowstace - you must be so excited to get your snow baby on board!

Gemma - congrats on your twins! Wonderful news. If you haven't already found it there is a great thread for those expecting twins, I had been reading it on occasion in the hope that I had twins.  

Kazza - is today your scan? Hope it goes well and you get your EC date. x

Had my scan this morning, god I was nervous. Most nervous DH has been too. Anyway, happy to report one strong heartbeat and measured exactly on target at 7w +4. Due date they gave us is Christmas Day!! At least that gets us out of any family arrangements, haha! Felt a bit sad that there wasn't another heartbeat, where did my other bean go??!!  But overall, thrilled and have now been discharged by the Assisted conception Unit.  

I'm not sure what I actually have to do now. I guess call my GP, they gave me a letter to send them too. I'm actually covered for private maternity/birth care through my health insurance at work so we not sure what to do. Agh, decisions decisions! Feel strange as have been under the guidance of ACU for last few months. 

We are going to The Shard tomorrow night for a family meal to celebrate my 40th so we will tell everyone then (they currently think my scan isn't until next week, haha). Inlaws are coming down from Cheshire tonight and 2 days ago my Father in law informed us he has vertigo and doesn't know if he can go up there. Didn't think to tell us 2months ago when we booked it, instead waits until 2 days before when it's too late to book something else. Anyway, we're still going and DH has told him to get over it or miss out. 

Had better go for now as work to do. Can't stop yawning and burping today!!

Xx


----------



## kazza236

Hello ladies  

Gemma - Fantastic news! 

Coco - I'm so pleased for you hun 

Barley - Glad your scan went well  yeah, had my scan this morning and I have no idea what's going on!! Hope you enjoy your meal and have a very happy 40th birthday  

Rainbow - Nice to see you back  23rd is only 2 weeks away so not long to wait now 

Luck - I was given lactulose by the hospital when I had my ectopic (didn't know it was ectopic when they gave it to me) and it worked a treat! Glad you're doing better now though, fingers crossed the yoga keeps it that way  

Sherbies - Sorry that your return to work hasn't been overly pleasant  have OH been in to do a risk assessment to check your desk, chair, screen etc? If you have been off with a back problem they really ought to be checking your work station is suitable for you if you're not out on patrol. Not sure if I have symptoms of OHSS (nothing was said at my scan) I just had bloating/discomfort and niggly pains. This time last cycle I'd had EC so it's all a bit new to me, not sure what I should be feeling so it could be normal! Not long now til your scan!! 

Tiki, Jellie & Mani -  , hope you're all doing ok  

AFM - I have no idea what is going on! I thought the consultant I saw on Monday was bad but this one was worse!!!! He wouldn't answer any of my questions just kept telling me that the nurse would call me with the next steps later. I asked him how many follies I had, size etc and he just said 'you have some'!! What the hell am I supposed to do with that information lol?! The nurse was just as bad, she told me to speak to the consultant on Sunday! So, until I go back for my next scan on Sunday, I am stuck in limbo. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend    

K x


----------



## cocoholic

Hi girlies!

How is everyone? 

Kazza: I can't believe they haven't told do number and sizes? You must be fuming 
I am sure things are well if they have just told you to come abck tomorrow without modifying the treatment. I'd say you will have your ec on Tuesday  , as you have stimming for a while now?
I have my fingers crossed for you,  let us know  

Barley 10: yeeeeyyyyy another Xmas bubba!!! So pleased for you, sorry about your second beany, but I am sure it was for the best. Such a relief isn't it! !! Doesn't it feel real now!!   here is to a healthy and happy 9 months!   hope you have a great birthday meanl and that everyone turns up, happy 40! !!! xx

Luck: 13 sleeps till your scan now!!! The time goes so slow doesn't it! It wi be worth though, and you will be so relieved   prunes don't look appetising at all, but I have to say I love them. They're sweet and full of goodness, although am sure there are many more things which would work as well, if you don't like the look of prunes. We don't want to upset our tummy at the moment 
As for celebrating, we might go out for dinner tonigyt, depending on my energy level   am just a lazy cow at the moment and just want to sleep zzzzzzzzzzzz I told DH to take me for lunch instead,  when I can handle being awake lol.  

Gemma: congratulations to you too on your twinkles! !!!   you must be in   xx

Rainbowstace: the 23rd is around the corner, less than 2 weeks now   you'll be joining us soon in the preggy club!!  

Sherbies: so sorry that the bafk to work is not being the smoothest change. As sone ladies have said,  I am sure you could talk about what hours should suit you best. I know that workplaces need to be flexible and accommodate to your new situation. It might be worth a chat with HR?
School is really busy at the moment unfortunately,  with GCSE and A level,  But..... just 2 more weeks before half term, can't wait!  
Only 2 more sleeps till your scan, how very exciting! !!!!! Have everything crossed for you xx 


Jellie, Mani, Tikki, Calladene, and all the rest of the lovely ladies,  how are you doing?

Afm: School is very busy with GCSE controlled assessment and exams. Good thing is that now it will be become much quieter and that will give us time to prepare for next year, great  

Anybody doing anything nice today?

Oooppps, dh is back with some croisants for breakfast, got to go!!!  xxxxxx


----------



## kazza236

You were right coco - trigger tonight so EC on Tuesday! I don't have many follies, I think just 6 over 18mm (largest 25mm!) so it looks like I'll only get a few like last cycle. There were 3 - 4 around the 16mm mark so who knows, they may have caught up by Tues! It'd be nice to have some frosties but, to be honest, I'm just pleased to have got this far  How are you doing? 

Hope everyone else is ok and that you've all enjoyed the (rather windy) weekend  

K x


----------



## Calladene

Hiya 
I'm back! Had 19 follies on baseline scan! God knows why only had 7 on drugs!!! Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Ladies

Kazza - aw, good luck for Tuesday.  It's all go for you now!


Barley - so glad your scan went well.  Aw, hugs re you feeling a bit sad re embryo number 2.  Have you now breathed a sigh of relief (after seeing baby's heartbeat)?  A Christmas Day baby - lovely and yes, gets you out of cooking, hee hee.  Hey, thanks for the well wishes re my scan -it's still far away.

Coco - hey, how are you?  Still on cloud 9 after your scan?  That's a good idea counting the number of sleeps. It can't come quick enough for me.  Bet you just sooooo can't wait for half term then you can be as lazy as you like -and sleep loads.  Hee hee.

Hiya to everyone else.  xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

KAzza - Wooohooo - you're nearly there - hope you;re enjoying your drug free day   Will be thinking of you tomorrow GOOD LUCK!

Calladene - Weee waaa woo waah!  You go girl!  19 Phewie!  You could be going for some sort of record there chick  

Sorry if I've missed you out   and luck and smooches anyway!

AFM - got my follow up appointment on Thursday - I'm well nervous.  Started my healthy eating (again) today and will be restarting the exercise from tomorrow.  I'm starting to feel okay again.  I cant remember what its like to just feel okay!  Also good news on the ulcer front.  Must have only been a small stomach ulcer for it to have gone so quickly I think.  I've been lucky

Wish me luck for Thursday - I will update after the appointment


----------



## Calladene

Jellibabe! That 19 is just was my ovaries had naturally without drugs!!! 
With this I. Guessing my ovaries don't like the down regulating! Xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Calladene - I know that's AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## Calladene

Jellibabe
What does this actually mean you think...
I have been told my new drugs are 
Long p again....
Even tho poor responder.
Dr busereling
300 stims instead of 150!

I'd of thought short protocol would be better with my own natural follies :-/
Is rather have short p xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Calladene - did you start on stimms straight away?  If so then it's short protocol with no down regulation phase to start off with.  Audio only takes a couple of weeks to ec which Does make it short!  I've heard of people having burselin on short protocol too.  Poor responders do trend to have a better response on short protocol.  I think if they tried to down reg me, I'd never come out of the menopause!  Eeek!


----------



## Jelliebabe

Sorry didn't read your post properly!  Did you ask the clinic why they were putting you on long protocol again?  I do hope they are going to scan you more closely this time.  I feel they handled you very poorly last time.


----------



## Sherbies

Heeey Everyone

Noticed it's gone quite again on here. Hope everyone is doing ok.

Will do personals later as I finish wk early today hehe.

Soooo just an update on me, had our scan yesterday, was absolutely petrified,  so nervous. So went in and the nurse made us feel more comfortable and relaxed, then saw our little baby on the screen and it's heart beat fluttering away   , had a few tears of relief and happiness and even hubby said he felt emotional too...awwwww. They classed me as 6 weeks 3 days yesterday so today im 6+4. Everything is all perfect and looking great,  so happy everything is ok. Been told to refrain from sex until after the 12 week scan. Im still scared as the nurse said basically at this stage your baby will already know if it's going to be continuing with the pregnancy or not, how scary is that! Hope our little baby sticks......only 5 1/2 weeks to go....not that im counting lol. soooooooo happpyyyyy though.

xxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Sherbies

So glad your scan went well  bet u are so relifed. So your 6+3- ooh, thought you and i were 7 weeks today. So have they now changed your dd from n y eve? take care honey. Still a week and a half off my scan. hoppe time flies. when is ur 12 week scan booked for? xxx

Kazza - hope your ec went well xxx


----------



## Calladene

Yep im starting long protocol 
But not till 21st day of period xx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

How are you?

Yes they measured which makes me 6+3, even though from my LMP I'm 7wks today....strange hey. I think it might change again come the 12 week scan lol.

I wonder what you'll be classed as. I really hope your week and a half goes fast, take care xxx

Cocoholic. ...hope your ok xxx

Will do more personals in a mo xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Sherbies

Yes, doing alright at the mo thanks.  Had acupuncture last night and again she distressed me - bliss! Think she's magic -lol.  She also did something to assist with the constipation which appears to have worked quite well.  

Highly recommend acupuncture to anyone - it's ace.

Yeah, I've heard of that happening before with dates keep changing.  OOh, I know, I'm so excited really but at the same time sooo scared too about the scan.  Just want this to be our time so much.  Guess when we get to 12 weeks we are quite a  bit safer.


How are all the other lovely ladies?


Kazza - thinking of you.  let us know how you got on.

xxx


----------



## kazza236

Hello ladies  

How are we all doing? 

Sherbies - great news about your scan  glad everything went well and you got to see the heartbeat 

Luck - thank you  feeling a lot more tender than last time but today went better than I thought! Glad you're de-stressed and unclogged after your acupuncture  If it wasn't as expensive as it is I would definitely give it a try 

Coco - I had the same stupid consultant at my last 3 appts and he was not very forthcoming with info at all! He did my EC as well lol! As much as I moaned I think not knowing much actually helped if that makes sense? Hope you're ok

Jellie - Not long to go now  have you got a list of questions you want to ask? Glad to hear the the ulcer has gone, fingers crossed that's the last of it now   

Calla - AFC of 19 is great! That could change on your next cycle though and it's no indication of how many follies you'll get during treatment. I have everything crossed for you this time round, I really hope that it's the polar opposite of your first cycle   you could always ask the clinic why they have made the decision to keep you on the long protocol xx 

 tiki, mani, barley, hannah, gemma and everyone else 

AFM - EC didn't go too bad, they got 9 eggs this time which isn't bad considering I was told to expect 6  Not sure how many of them are mature though so trying really hard not to get excited! Out of 7 last time, 4 were mature so we shall see! I am in a lot more pain this time round though, don't remember feeling like this after my first EC. Although, I haven't had any bleeding this time round and I did last time so perhaps that has some significance? I came round a lot quicker this time too but I had to stay longer as my bladder was completely empty so I couldn't pee! 15 hours until I find out what's happening   

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Oooh, FX for your telephone call tomorrow Kazza.  Hope the pain subsides soon.  I was in pain for about 36 hours after and gota  BFP so hopefully it's a good sign - no pain no gain as they say.

Jelliebabe - wishing you lots of good wishes for your appointment on Thursday.  Really hope this is your time.

Wishing everyone else all the best of luck no matter where you are on your journeys - this is such a challenging time ladies but it sure makes us stronger people.

Love and hugs 

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Lovely ladies

Kazza - Brilliant number ot Eggs - hope you get positive news today and they have been getting jiggy over night!  Hope you're more comfortable today X

Luck - I hope you mean destressed!  If she distressed you I'll be over to give her a piece of my mind for you   lol  I love accupuncture too and it really helped me to sleep this cycle.  I tend to sleep poorly when I'm stressed.

Sherbies - glad everything was well at the scan!  I think when they are so little its harder to be accurate with the measurements so this could change I think.  BUT YAY!

AFM - I'm really nervous about my appointment tomorrow.  I have a list as long as my arm.  I keep adding to it.  I think he might just say "go away fatty!"  Sigh..... I'm sure they wont but he'll be thinking it....  GAH  I hope I can start on my next cycle.  I'm bleeding now so that could be June!  HURRAH!  

Please keep everything crossed for me X


----------



## Luck2014

Jelliebabe - yes, destressed -lol. Hope all goes splendidly well tomorrow. Are you flying over today? xx


----------



## kazza236

Morning  

Good news, all 9 were mature and 7 fertilised so I am a very happy bunny! Provisionally booked in for ET at 10.15 on Sunday  However, I am not so happy about the clinics new procedure - I won't hear anything from them now unless the embryos aren't progressing as well as they'd like. In which case they'll call me on Friday morning to come in for ET that day!! Soooo, the saying no news is good news is going to be my mantra for the next few days as I know I am going to go crazy otherwise! Last cycle I had 3 fertilise and 2 made it to day 5 but only one of them was good quality so I am feeling hopeful but remaining realistic as I know every cycle is different. 

Jellie - I am sure they expect lots of questions at a follow up and I know many women have done it! Have you had a look at Agate's guide? She has loads of FAQ's etc after a failed cycle in the immunes section and I think there's one in the ICSI section too. I'm sure you have everything covered though  I've got everything crossed for you, I really hope you are good to go again on your next cycle and I am sure they won't tell you to go away! 

Luck - I'm still in a little bit of pain but it's not quite as bad as yesterday. I really hope that it's a good sign  

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Brill news Kazza - thats GREAT - Hopefully you may have some frosties!  Brrrrr

Luck - I'm working till 12 tomorrow and then popping into London!  Gennet (based in Prague) have a sister clinic there City Fertility and its great - works really well for all the scans etc and its reassuring to have them there IYKWIM!  So I see the consultant there, they liaise with Prague and all I go there for is EC and ET!


----------



## cocoholic

Hello!!!!! 

I haven't been on for a few days.

Jelliebabe: Yay, your appointment is tomorrow, how exciting!! I hope it goes really well. Sounds like your consultant is a good one, you still having the replacement with very good reputation? Hopefully you can start very soon. 
Glad that your ulcer is better and regarding the weigh, I hope am sure you will be fine! It is really common that we put on weight with all the hormones and stress we are put under! Let us know how it goes  

Kazza: OMG after your really long journey you have 7 wee embryos   I am so happy for you. I can't believe they don't call you to let you how they are progressing     You surely would want to know how your little ones are doing!
I guess if there is nothing you can do, you would have to wait, but with that useless consultant, and now not very helpful embryologists, you must be   
The problem I see with this is that you are going to be jumping off your chair every time your phone rings, expecting not very good news......
Although, very many ladies have had 2 and 3 days transfers and have gone to BFP. The womb is the best place for their development, so you never know, try not to worry and send them positive vibes. I remember thinking I had 10 possible babies growing up in a lab  
I have everyting crossed for you, and hope you get some   as well. We didn't get any which was a bit of a low blow, especially when they were telling me how amazing they were as they were growing. However, I can't stop thinking it was because we were NHS funded and it is so expensive to freeze   xx

Luck: lol at the distressed, you both made me laugh. I actually had read destressed, and when I read Jellie's post had to go back and read again   Glad you are more relaxed anyways. And your constipation, glad is better because it is not nice, isn't it! I feel really   at the moment, just like if I was going to explode at any minute, but the prunes are helping loads. However, I dispise them all of a sudden, despite the fact I have always loved them   so I am finding it hard to even put them in my mouth, let alone eat them!!!   9 sleeps till your scan, is that right?? You are already in single figures, yayyyyyy!!!!!!!! I hope the time flyes by, can't wait to hear all about it  

Sherbies: So pleased about your scan   Did they give you a measurement for the embryo? They gave me the measure but didn't tell me how many weeks I was, I forgot to ask!!!   I couldn't stop crying from the moment we saw the heart beating.
Bet you are counting down the days to your next scan now! Do you have a date yet? xx  

Calladene: Hi! How is it going? So you are starting really soon, that's awesome!!!   You are so brave and I'm sure this time it will go better. Hopefully they have learnt about your body's response from cycle 1, and you have a lot of eggs this time as well!!!    Are you using the same donor?  

Barley, Mani, Tikki, etc. How are doing?  

AFM: I have lost 5 pounds so far. I do eat, but much less than I used to. I have gone from being the cookie monster, destroying my cupboards and sending DH off for chips and treats, to not feeling like eating anything    If you give me some food I will eat it and probably be ok, but don't ask me what do I fancy coz the answer is NOTHING  

I have been stalking the DUE date board and wanting to post, but in a way I want to wait for the 12th week scan, to ensure things are well, but I am not going anywhere, this board is like my home in FF  

Other than that, I had my last Y11 lesson today, and it was nice but sad to see them go, no chocolates or flowers for me     . I just hope they do really well in their exams, that would be my best present, plus their grades count towards my performance management target, so they better excel at those tests  

Off to eat my lunch, have a lovely day everyone  
Coco


----------



## Luck2014

Very quiet on here again - boo!

Kazza - aw really pleased for you and hope all goes well on ET day.


Jellie - how did your consultation go? 

Coco - you are such an inspiration - so positive - thank you for the message and yes, what a good way of looking at things - my wait is now in single figures.  Yipppeee!!  Decided to make myself be calmer and realise that I cannot control what happens so may as well be happy.  

Know what you mean about  not fancying much food - am liking cheese atm.  My friend (who is  also pregnant) and I have just been catching up and talking about how we are just soooo off vegetables now.  She's worse than me though as she's feeling sick at most things even shampoo she says (ha ha).  Are you still really tired?  Yippee for half term. Those naughty Year 11s not buying you a presie - meanies.


How's everyone else getting on?


Got my first obstetrician appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that and things seeming more real.


----------



## Calladene

It's very quiet here and although I should be on May June I feel iv bonded with u guys !
Wish I could stay here for my next cycle!!!

AF due yesterday I know it's coming ...
Sunday had scan and nurse said it's not to far away as lining was thick!
Going on a hen do log cabins and hot tub it'll come today :-(!!!

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Luck2014

hi calladene

yes, we have all made a good bond - feel it too.

hope ur af hurries up. 

enjoy the hen do - sounds devine.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey!  Don't break the bond!  Well always be here!  Or in long term chat buddies!

I had my consult yesterday, very good can start again soon.  Having a more natural cycle, less stimms plus numerous other drugs!  I'm not quite sure about all of them so we'll see.  But I've booked. in for aqua scan and scratch next Friday and can start cycle next naturally occurring period.  So could be soon!  On period now so could be 3 to four weeks!  V excited!

Yay!


----------



## Luck2014

Aw, jelliebabe - good luck with ur new cycle. excited for u too xx


----------



## kazza236

Afternoon ladies  hope you're all ok and are taking advantage of the lovely weather     

Jellie - Great news that you can start on your next cycle hun  did you manage to get all of your questions answered? 

Luck - how did your appt go? 

Calla - Hope you're not waiting too long for AF and that you enjoyed your hen do  are they making many changes this cycle? 

Coco - I have no idea why they don't call on day 3 any more, it's a bit evil I think!! They only call if you need to go in for ET that day. I should have asked while I was there today! I had the fright of my life yesterday. The only phone calls I get off a private number are from the hospital. I was on my tea break yesterday morning and my phone started ringing, I looked at it and when I saw it was a private number my heart started pounding and I felt really sick! Fortunately it was my bloody dentist, I could have screamed at her lol! I am over the moon to have some    I am also NHS so I'm not sure that makes a difference. Although, it does say in my info pack that some trusts don't fund freezing of embryos. FX all your students get great grades  

AFM - Well, I am officially PUPO! I was really dreading this morning and it really wasn't pleasant going 5 days without knowing what was going on. Thankfully, we seem to produce good embryos so I have 2 x 5AB hatching blasts on board  we were not expecting to be able to have 2 put back, we weren't told at any of our appointments so it was a shock when the embryologist asked us how many we wanted put back! DP has always been adamant that we are only ever having one (only wants one child) so I was surprised he agreed to it! I think the stats helped although he wasn't overly impressed with the increased chance of a multiple pregnancy! She told us that the reason we were allowed 2 this time was because I'd already had one failed cycle and the NHS offer some leniency for 2nd/3rd goes. 

The best news is we have       they froze 1 x 5AB and 1 x 5BB today  we also had 1 early blast and 2 morula's that they'll check on again tomorrow so we could, potentially, have more! I am sooooo happy that all 7 made it this far, I'd never have imagined it after the shaky start  OTD is the 29th so lets hope I make it past 7DP 5DT before bleeding this cycle   

Hope to catch up with you all soon  

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Congratumalations Kazza!  PUPO at last!  It's been a long wait for you    and some frosties too!  Very exciting.  Note hide the pee sticks and settle into a lovely 2ww   x


----------



## Luck2014

Kazza - yipeee, you're PUPO.  Congratulations.  FX for the 29th xxx


----------



## Calladene

We'll the nurse said long protocol again but prof last words to me were short so I'm unsure!!! I collect prescription Thursday so ill see! Xx

Also still no AF ! 31 days :-/ x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey ladies 

Sorry not been on much since my return needed to keep distracted between scans it sounds awful but after cancelled cycle I'm trying to keep feet on the ground so to speak! 

Kazza - congrats on being PUPO so excited for you! 

Jelliebabe - app time already good luck to you! 

Calledene - I'm so like you I haven't even been on any new boards just keep returning here! Xx

Coco  - when is your 12 week scan? X

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM - transfer date is 23/5 had scan yesterday and lining all ready!! Scariest bit will be the call from embryologist to see if our little snow baby has survived xx could be a long week now! 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Jelliebabe

Rainbow !  That's great news!  Looks like you're all ready  . I'll be keeping everything crossed for you x 

AFM - still having blimmin period.  Day 11 and just got heavy yesterday.  Need to stop by Friday as I have aqua scan and scratch booked.  Anyway I can rebook..... But I DON'T want to. (St,amps feet)


----------



## Luck2014

Morning ladies

Rainbowstace - good luck for your transfer on Friday.

Jelliebabe - hope you don't have to rearrange.  FX for this time.  How you feeling at the mo?

Kazza - how are you enjoying being PUPO?  My consultant apt went well thank you.  Seemed strange being in a standard antenatal clinic compared to my ivf clinic.

Coco - how you getting on?  Nearly half term -yippee.  Although I'm not teaching atm, am marking the KS2 NCTs - more money for baby hee, hee.

How's everyone else - Gemma, Fifi, Barley and anyone I have missed?  Hoping to hear from you again soon.

Got my 8+3 week scan on Friday and feeling very positive for some reason - been so anxious up until now but have decided there is nothing I can do apart from what I have already to control this situation.

Take care everyone.

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Everyone

So sorry I've not been on in a while, we've been away visiting family and have not long got bk, we're all set to go away again Friday to visit more family lol.

How is everyone? 

Luck....Helloooo how are u?  Good luck for Friday,  everything will be just fine, we've had positive thoughts throughout haven't we? Let us know how u get on.

Hello Everyone else hope your all ok and doing well. Sorry my phone won't let me scroll anymore.

Kazza....congrats on beimg PUPO xxx

Jelliebabe...Hope your ok, fingers crossed it stays on track 

Cocoholic,  Heeey how are u? had another scan yesterday the nurse said measurements are not too accurate at this stage which is why its all confirmed at 12 weeks. Whens your next scan?

AFM....I'm very well in the sense of pregnancy lol, I decided to call the clinic to make sure and they told me to go in for a scan just to mske sure I didn't have OHSS.  So yesterday we got to see our little Sherbie again, Im all fine, my folicles have cleared up nicely,  the nurse said it will be all my hormones and extra blood plus the heat we've had.
I think I'm coming down with something as last night my chest felt tight and my throat sore and I just felt shattered,  I think its a cold/tonsillitis and maybe chest infection. ...feel like poop and just want to rest.

xxxxxxx


----------



## kazza236

Morning ladies  

Rainbow - Good to hear from you  wishing you luck for Friday, I really hope your embie survives the thaw  

Calla - Hope AF has arrived now? Here's a little dance in case she hasn't        

Luck - Glad your appt went well  time seems to be dragging now, 47 hours since ET and it seems like an age lol!! 9 more days until OTD is going to seem like a year! Hope your scan goes well on Friday, keep up the positive vibes and I am sure the nausea is a good sign  

Jellie - Go away AF!!! Really hope it stops before Friday, you don't need any more delays 

Sherbies - glad everything is going well  sounds like you have been pretty busy too! Hope you feel better soon

Wow, Friday is a busy day it seems!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok 

AFM - I don't remember feeling like this the last time I was PUPO! I don't feel bad but I think the cyclogest is affecting me in a different way - my poor tummy  I had some really intense AF like cramps last night which I don't remember having on my last cycle. They got me quite worried actually as it's far too early for implantation and it was definitely something to do with my lady parts not wind or anything!!! They didn't last long and were more left sided but I felt a bit crampy for a couple of hours afterwards. Only one of my embies was good enough to freeze yesterday, 2 of them stalled at morula so 3 frosties altogether which I am over the moon about  

K x


----------



## barley10

Hello lovely girls,

I haven't posted in AGES!!! I've been checking in but really haven't had the energy to string a sentence together, let alone type one! Its so lovely to hear that some of you are trying again already and I pray that this is your time.  I will attempt some personals....

Kazza - congrats on being PUPO! I hope you are doing ok. I definitely remember having aches/pains so fx it's a good sign. Great news that you have some frosties too but hopefully you won't need them until you want a sibling for this bean. 

Sherbies - I'm glad all went well with your scan and hope you've managed to fight off the cold/throat infection. 

Luck - fx for your scan on Friday. You had a long wait and but it's nearly over and I'm sure it will all be fine. 

Jelliebabe - what a monster AF!! I hope she has now disappeared and you can go ahead with your scan and scratch on Friday as planned. 

Rainbowstace - glad all is going well for you. Not long now and fx your frostie will be on board very soon. 

Calladene - I hope your AF has shown (you and Jelliebabe should swap!).  Have you collected your meds yet and confirmed if your doing long or short protocol?

Coco - hope you are ok and you're eating habits are calming down, although if they're anything like mine probably not! 

AFm, I'm 9+2 now and I'm doing fine.  Due to my fibroid surgery a few years ago I have to have a c-section (which I sort of knew would be the case but had totally forgotten) which will be around 38-39 weeks so at least there is no chance of it arriving on its due date of Christmas Day!  Next stop is 12 week scan and most likely going to do the Harmony testing. 

I hope I haven't caused any upset talking about pg on this thread but I do love this little group and I'm praying and hoping those of us that have already been blessed can send lots of baby dust to those of you still trying.  I do believe that everyone's dreams will come true one day, and hopefully soon. 

Hugs to everyone.  

Xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!  Glad your doing well

Rainbow - fingers xd for the Thaw tomorrow?

Barley - you cant upset us after all we've been through together - we're just glad its all going well X

Kazza - amazing news on the frostie!  Remember every cycle is different so don't discount this it could be good signs!

Sherbies - lol @ sherbaby!  Glad you got to see it again

AFM - I have had to rearrange, not a cat in hells chance i'll finish before tomorrow.  Bad news is Head nurse is off next week and the consultant is not in so no one to do the procedure.  Also needs to be done in the first half of the cycle.  Well considering mine are anything from 12- 52 days if anyone can hazard a guess then that would be great!  waiting for a call from the clinic today.  I'm prolly stressing over nothing as I'm very likely to still be bleeding next week.  I just dont want them to say I cant have it done this month and have to wait another full month then for next AF after that.

Why is nothing straight bloody forward.


----------



## Luck2014

Thank you Barley, Kazza and Sherbies for your good luck messages.  Am absolutely terrified!!!!  Tomorrow I will be 8+3 which is the same as last time.  Sorry for no personals atm, I really can't concentrate or think straight but in less than 24 hours I will know the result of my scan.  Thank you for all your support.
xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on much this week I have tried to keep myself busy and it has worked cos tomorrow is transfer day!! 

I am just on train home from Birmingham for work and now have five days off! 

Luck - wishing all the luck for your scan I am sure you and baba will be just fine. Can't imagine how anxious you feel after what you have been through sending lots of love. 

Jelliebabe - oh huni you really don't have the best luck - I am sure this time round you will get sorted fingers crossed you don't have to wait another month. 

Barley - good to hear from you I can't speak for anyone else but it doesn't cause upset to me I love hearing positive stories so much of this journey is negative that it is the oositive stuff that still gives people like me hope! I also agree about this board, I have looked at joining others for FET or may transfer but I just can't seem to get away with it, I much prefer coming back here to talk to you guys! I feel like you all helped me through the ohss so much I wouldn't want to share journey with anyone else! 

Calladene, coco, sherbies, Kazza - hope you are all well. Sorry if I've missed anyone I am sooooo tired 

Afm - big day tomorrow. I am trying to be as positive as I can be now. We get call at nine to see if our baba Thor has survived. I have a feeling this one is a little fighter so I'm kept everything crossed, what's that old saying about putting all your eggs in one basket lol! As me and the wife keep saying 'you only need one'. I just want to get to transfer what will be will be after then but I at least want to be given the chance and give our embryo a chance. Please send lots of positive thoughts ladies!! 

I'll check in tomorrow when I can. 


Stace


----------



## Calladene

Hello I'm bk on it! Long p started today!
Drugs doubled to 300 xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey Calledene - that's fab news  good to hear from you xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Rainbow Stace

Aw thank you and good luck to you too. It's a big day for us both tomorrow. Means a lot  to hear your kind words.I hope this is your time too xxx


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies!! 

Just popping in quick to wish rainbow and luck good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both. 

Sorry to hear you've had to reschedule jellie, FX you don't have to wait another cycle. 

Yay calla! Hope DR goes well for you 

Hello to everyone else  

K x


----------



## Sherbies

Hey everyone

Sorry for no personals, just wanted to pop in and say good luck and I'll be thinking of Luck and rainbow tomorrow. 

Let us know how u get on.

be back on soon with personals just feeling poop at the mo

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Thanks for all lovely messages guys i will keep you posted 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Rainbowstace

Clinic just rang baby Thor is a fighter and we are good to go!!! I just sobbed down the phone at the poor embryologist!! 


🌈😃😃😃😃😃😃🌈


----------



## barley10

Rainbowstace - I'm so happy for you!  I'm doing a little jig in my chair.   You're going to be PUPO by the end of the day. Yay!!

Luck - thinking of you also today. I can't imagine how anxious you must feel having been here before but your name says it all and this time is definitely your time. Xx

Jelliebabe - that sucks that you've had to move it but as weird as it to say this I hope AF hangs around next week so you can schedule for when the nurse & Consultant are back. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day and looking forward to the long weekend!

Xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

It's official ladies finally PUPO!!! 

😃😃😃😃🌈🌈🌈😃😃😃😃


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hooray Rainbow - I'm soooo happy for you! Woooo hooooo!

Now take it easy lady!  Thats an order


----------



## Luck2014

Thanks soo much for your caring messages girls. Am mega happy - 2 babies, 2 heartbeats on the scan. can't get over how blessed i am. 

Rainbow Stace - happy days - your pupo - yippee xx

Promise to catch up v soon, completely bushed now with all the excitement.

Thanks all for your ongoing support xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Thanks jelliebabe - I'm officially taking it easy got a date with the sofa for the weekend!! 

Luck - oh wow amazing news so pleased everything is okay enjoy this special moment xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## kazza236

Woooohooooo!!!! I came on here as soon as I got in from work to see if you'd both updated! Fantastic news, so so happy for both of you 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Omgeeeeeeee!  Luck!  Your name has come true!  Squeeeee


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies!

So sorry I've not been on here for ages, have been ssoooo busy at work and trying to get through the wait until my 12 week scan, which is coming up this Friday (30th May). So nervous but also so happy to have got this far! Have been feeling TERRIBLE, and now have bronchitis so all round not feeling the most healthy, but it feels like stuff is happening down there so I've everything crossed everything is ok. Oh and I also turned 40! Was quite down about it tbh, but hey ho, could be much worse!

So have been reading through all of your news:

Luck2014 -WOO HOO!!!!!!! 2 babies with strong heartbeats, AMAZING!!! Huge congrats, I am VERY happy for you! Hope you're feeling and keeping well! I haven't had any acupuncture since ET, but reading your posts makes me think I should go, it might help with stress, constipation, sickness and tiredness. Thanks for mentioning  

Rainbowstace -AWESOME NEWS!!!! Your snow baby must be a strong one to have made it this far so think you are in a very good place, so happy for you and have everything crossed, you so deserve this! And do remember I am proof that you really do only need one (I was a poor responder to the highest dose of menopur, 3 eggs, only 1 was viable and it worked!). 

Kazza236 -congratulations on being PUPO!!! Two top quality hatching blasts is amazing! How weird your clinic didn't keep in touch with you more? But I guess all's well that ends well  You know, I had loads of cramps too during my 2 week wait (and beyond to be honest), so hopefully it is a good sign for you. The cyclogest is grim, I was so happy when I stopped it. I think it makes you feel bad. But, if it supports the pregnancy, it's all worth it! 3 frosties is amazing, woo hoo!!!! Rest up and take care -sending you all the good luck vibes I can muster!

Jellibabe -hope your AF has finally stopped, so annoying to have to rearrange  any delays in this process are just so hard aren't they? Hope you're bearing up ok (and how is your ulcer? All better I hope? You have been through the mill, sending you a huge hug X)

Calladene -hurrah, great news you've started again! Are you DRing? What drugs are you on? I've everything crossed! 

Sherbie -hope you're feeling better, sounds similar to me  good to hear all is good on the pregnancy front! Do I remember correctly that you suffer from migraines as well? I have now had 3 (although one was mild and the other two only lasted for about a day), so actually hasn't been too bad. Was much worse with my son -had 3 day migraines at least once a week. Anyway, hope yours are ok too. Good news on your scan and no OHSS, all sounds great! I wasn't given a measurement, just a date according the the cycle dates. I'm interested to see if that changes at my Friday scan (everything crossed all is well!), with my son they gave me a date 6 days early and my son came another 3 days early, so 9 days earlier than my original date! It wasn't expected. 

Barley10 -sorry to hear you've been so tired.

Cocoholic -I have also gone off prunes... But anything to help on that front. Yuck, so not comfortable! And I keep fluctuating from wanting to eat everything in sight to not being able to eat anything. This time I don't think I have... I haven't weighed myself but clearly haven't lost anything :s Must be quite sad when you have your last Y11 lesson  they're probably too kool for skool to give teacher presents, but I'm sure they are all secretly grateful for everything you've done! 

Well, lovely to read all of your news ladies! Sending everyone lots of luck and   where ever you are in this journey!

XXXX


----------



## Calladene

I'm on the pill till 4th 
Then buserelin and then merional has been doubled to 300

12 wk scan that's gone quick xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

I was on the same except menopur for stims (they put me on 450... Just as well considering how I responded I guess!). You sound like you're starting in an awesome place, I've got everything crossed! So good to actually get started! X


----------



## kazza236

Morning ladies 

Great to hear from you fifi  sorry to hear that you've not been feeling so good, hope you feel better very soon. Happy belated birthday   I am still having cramps but the rest of my symptoms seem to be disappearing!! 

I have to confess that I have been testing since 4dp5dt and all have been   (if any of you are reading my diary you may already know that!!) I hadn't mentioned anything as it's early days and I know anything can happen but I'm going out of my mind keeping this to myself lol!!! There's no way I can tell DP as his reaction to every other BFP I've had has broken my heart - he doesn't react at all. Nothing. Not even a smile or a hug, nada. The lines are still faint though so I'm not getting my hopes up too high but I sure am enjoying seeing those 2 lines at the moment  

K x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Fifi - lovely to hear from you  and thank you for your reassurance!  Happy belated birthday sorry you have been feeling unwell . Not long at all now until your  scan. 

Kazza - ohhhh resting early you are so naughty! I would have to shake my DW if she didn't react but maybe DH is just trying to keep things calm . Really pleased for you and I'll keep my fingers crossed xx 

Afm - feeling a bit arrange today had few pains in my stomach and cramp/spasms have no idea what this is. I'm wondering if it's some Endo pain as a reaction to the medication . 

Happy bank  holiday weekend everyone xxx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## FifiJJ

Kazza236 -woo hoooo!!! Well, it's looking good! What day are you on at the mo? I tested early too, started on 9dp2dt. I know it's a bit naughty but I felt I needed to prepare myself incase it was negative -and I was realistic that it could all go wrong if it was positive, so I think as long as you keep a sensible head on, it's ok. But early testing is very personal and obv not for everyone. Sorry to hear about your DP's reaction previously, that's tough. I am not having a great time with mine at the moment, not ideal... But it's excellent news, I'm so happy for you and keeping everything crossed! 

Rainbowstace -I had loads of cramps (still having them tbh) if that helps at all. It's so hard not to analyse them isn't it? If you're worried, I reckon you should call your clinic, but hopefully they'll just be like what I had -I read somewhere that your uterus contracts it encourage implantation, so it might be that. Everything crossed!!!

And thanks for the birthday wishes ladies, can't believe I'm 40, gawd!!! 

X


----------



## kazza236

Morning ladies  how are we doing today?

I'm not too bad, still not sure if this BFP will continue to OTD so I am making the most of it! *Fifi* I only got to 7dp5dt last cycle so, like you, I wanted to be prepared for the same thing or a negative. I am still testing positive but the lines are varying in darkness so I really don't know what to think! I have had a chemical before (natural pregnancy and started testing 12dpo) but I never got dark lines just a faint but visible one so I'm just taking eacj day as it comes and am grateful that something is happening whatever the outcome 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kazza - I've got everything Xd for you - when is OTD?

I got my appointment for scratch and scan today on Friday!!!! ERRRRK - someones going to scratch me in the lady bits and I'm excited about it thats all kinds of wrong!


----------



## Mani80

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well sorry I've been off the radar abit have been feeling quite scared about the whole bfp and even more scared of the scan!

*kazza* defo  that your bfp sticks! You are brave testing early I was a wimp throughout!

*FIfijj* happy belated bday hope u had a great one and wishing you an even better year ahead!

*jellibabe* all the best for the scratch I didn't have one so not sure what it's like but sure it's all worth it!

*calladene* hope everything is going ok on your new cycle it had come around fast!

*rainbow stance* hope your 2ww isn't driving you too insane!

*luck* fantastic news on the twins you must be ecstatic!

*coco* and *sherbies* and *barley* hope your both doing well!

Afm- I am 7 weeks today and had my scan today and glad to say one little peanut measuring well with a strong heartbeat! Was very surreal!
I was told I no longer need to take the cyclogest perssaries however I'm abit concerned that others are taking them up until 12 weeks?bit worried about stopping them suddenly.

Xx


----------



## kazza236

Wahoo jellie!! It's funny what things excite us throughout our IF journey! Really hope it goes well, not long now until you can get started  OTD is on Thursday so only 2 more sleeps and I think it's safe to say that I am very nervous! 

Mani - I have said for many years (ok, maybe 2 or 3!) that I thought I had an implantation problem due to scarring after having my appendix out (right tube was really badly affected). The NHS won't test because there is no evidence of any issues aside from 1 chemical that we know about which can happen to anyone at any time which is why I test early. It's funny that you have mentioned the progesterone as I posted on the Hammersmith thread asking if they stop at the first scan or carry on til 12 weeks! It seems that HH only supply them up to 12 weeks if you're having an FET. BUT, on doing some research, I have read some threads where women stop on their OTD and go on to have healthy pregnancies so we have to trust that they know what they're doing. Congratulations on your little peanut  and don't worry about being scared, it's only natural after our journeys to get where we are x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies! 

Jelliebabe - woo woo!! So excited that you have got your appointment I'm not too sure what the scratch entails it doesn't sound pleasant but like you said we get excited over the strangest things during this incredible journey!! 

Kazza - not long until your OTD now xxx

Fifijj - thanks for the advice cramps seem to have settled a bit now xx

Luck - hope your doing okay 

Mani - congrats on your scan I'm sure clinic know what they are doing but if you are unsure give then a call and have a chat about it xx 

Afm - last day off today then back to work think I'm ready did the distraction tbh worried I'm going to send myself crazy during  2ww I'm questioning how much I'm doing or not doing all if the time ! Had been really weepy last couple of days but feeling much better in myself today xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## FifiJJ

Kazza236 - the same happened to me when I had a chemical, just stayed faint... where as this time they got darker and darker ... keeping everything crossed for you!

Jelliebabe - it's so funny how we get so excited about these things! I was so excited when we started injecting, crazy!!! Everything crossed it goes well on Friday X

Mani80 - congrats on your scan, that is excellent news!!! So I got told to stop the cyclogest at my scan too - what they told me is that they look to see that one of your ovaries has taken over production of progesterone (it appears as a big black space on your ovary) and when they see that, they are happy for you to stop the cyclogest because your body has taken over. If they aren't confident that one of your ovaries has taken over, they make you keep using it. You could see on my scan my ovary had definitely taken over, so all cool. Hope that helps to put your mind at rest - it's basically great news because it means your body is doing what it should be all on it's own, hooray!

Rainbowstace - good news on your cramps, glad they've settled down a bit. The 2ww is a nightmare, drives you totally crazy! I hope the rest goes quickly for you X

And hi to everyone else! Hope you're all keeping well - sending you all lots of luck where ever you are! XXXX


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya ladies

Sorry I've not been on much - Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their journeys.

Kazza - very best of luck for a BFP on your OTD.  Is it tomorrow?

Mani - glad your scan went well.

Sherbies - how are you doing buddy?

Coco - how are you?  Hope you are ok.  Not heard from you for a while.

Jellie - good luck for your appointment Friday.

Fifi - hey, 40s not that bad.  I soon got used to it - mainly by ignoring the fact and I still think I'm 39.

Rainbowstace - how are you feeling?  Hope you are still chilling.

Barley  - how are you?

Hi to anyone I have missed.

A bit of a nasty dr at the blood specialist clinic yesterday bluntly told me she thought twin 2 would not survive as s/he is much smaller.  No one else (nurses at ivf clinic) said this.  I hear it's quite normal anyway so choose to ignore her but midwife has organised for me to see the obstetrician to talk it through on Friday.  If s/he is anything like me and her dad she will grow like mad just to prove the woman wrong -ha,ha.

xx


----------



## FifiJJ

What a cow that doctor sounds Luck2014! She doesn't know what will happen so what is the point in worrying you? I've also heard of one twin being smaller and all being well, so reckon you should ignore her. Hope you're feeling well - good luck with the obstetrician on Friday. My scan is Friday and Jelliebabe's scratch and scan, so big day all round! 

You made me smile by saying that you still think you're 39  I am (very) slowly getting used to it... sigh! 

X


----------



## Luck2014

Morning ladies


Fifi - sorry, I hadn't realised it was your scan on Friday.  Good luck.  Everything is going to be all just fine for us all on Friday.  xxx


----------



## barley10

Hello girls

Hope everyone is well, I've been checking in daily but energy levels have been seriously depleted, hence lack of posts.

*Fifi* - belated birthday wishes and welcome to the 40 club!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you. I'm also having a scan too...more about that in a bit.

*Calladene* - hope the pill bit isn't dragging to much, that's the bit I hated the most. You must only have a few days left though and you can then get started on the hard stuff. 

*kazza *- I'm praying you are still getting those BFP's? I think I saw your OTD was today? Sending you positive vibes.

*Mani* - glad all is going well for you too. I was told to stop the pessaries on OTD (thank god!), regardless of result, so I guess it depends on hospital and personal circumstances.

*Rainbowstace* - hope you're ok and work is keeping your mind off the dreaded 2ww. When is your OTD?

*Luck* - sorry you had a horrible experience with the Dr. I've heard of twins where one has been much smaller and then caught up so I hope this is your outcome too. Hopefully the obstetrician can put your mind at rest tomorrow.

*Coco* - haven't heard from you in ages, I hope all is ok and your enjoying your half term break somewhere nice.

*Sherbies* - hope you're doing well too.

Afm, I think this is the first day I haven't felt nauseous in god knows how long! I've even eaten a relatively normal and healthy diet today! I keep telling myself I'd only be worried if I wasn't having any symptoms. So tomorrow I am going for a scan and the Harmony blood test (non-evasive screening for Downs etc). It will be nice to have another scan before my 12 week one which is 10 June which still seems fffaarrrr away and it means we will get the Harmony results the same week as the 12 week scan.

Fingers crossed for everyone having scans, appointments tomorrow and over the coming days.

 to everyone.

xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey ladies 

Just waiting to wish you all luck fur scans, tests and appointments lol big day all round!!  Jelliebabe, Barrley, Fifi, luck  hope I didn't miss anyone!! 

Afm - I'm doing okay officially half way through 2ww today OTD 5/6 it is driving he a bit stir crazy - is this normal? I've started symptom spotting not on purpose  it's just last two nights I've been up for a wee about 4-5 times for me going to bed to getting up and that's really unlike me now I feel like I'm being paranoid argh it's a total head case the 2ww!!!! Decided today though that I'm def not going to test until  OTD or at least that is the plan xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Luck2014

Good luck tomorrow Barley.

Thanks RainbowStace.  Sounds positive if you are going for so many wees and don't normally.

Sorry girls, not up to writing much tonight - so very worn out.  Seems to be a few of us feeling the same.

Will look forward to hearing everyone's news tomorrow (i.e. who has something happening tomorrow) and am praying it's good for us all xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Evening ladies, I hope you're all well?

So a big day for many of us tomorrow - keeping everything crossed for you all! I am feeling a mixture of excitement and sheer terror if I'm honest! So worried that something will be wrong... but I remember with my son how AMAZING it was! So I'm really hoping for the latter experience tomorrow... but don't want to get my hopes up.

Barley10 - that is AMAZING that your medical insurance covers your maternity! I've not heard of that before, that's so excellent for you! I was going to ask you about the harmony test, I've seen that it's around £600 for it, is that right? Gulp... So great that you don't have to worry about the cost. I've thought about doing that, but it's a bit steep after paying for all the IVF (which was most definitely not on the NHS, and I was on the highest dose of the drugs ouch!). Thanks for the welcome to the 40's club - I am definitely starting to get used to it!

Rainbowstace - oh the 2ww is so awful, it all drives you so crazy! But lots of weeing is definitely a good sign. I have everything crossed for you the rest of it goes quickly and that it's all good news! X

Good luck tomorrow Luck2014 (your nname says it all!), Jelliebabe, Barley10 - everything crossed for everyone!

Hi everyone else - hope you're all well!

XXXX


----------



## kazza236

Hi, 

Just popping in quick to wish those having scans, tests etc tomorrow good Luck  

BFP on OTD but still not feeling confident which I hate, I really want to enjoy it! Got an early scan booked in for next Friday so FX all goes well until then xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Yay Kazza236 - that is excellent news!!! You know, I didn't feel confident either, it's a shame isn't it? But I think that's a consequence of all we've been through. I definitely felt better after the scan, so hopefully you will too. Of course now I'm back to feeling nervous... but fingers crossed it's good news all round  X


----------



## Rainbowstace

Kazza- super congrats stay nice and positive now! 

Hope everyone else got on well today! 

Afm - horror of a day at work not the type of stress I need at the moment actually sat at my desk and cried damn hormones I also know that I was snappy with everyone so mad at myself now but felt so overwhelmed which is just not like me cos I'm usually so professional and laid back! Thank goodness it's the weekend think everyone needs a break from me xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Luck2014

Kazza - massive congratulations.  Hey, that's a really big hurdle and the only way is forward.  You have a scan quite soon so not too long to wait.  I bet all will be great.

Rainbowstace - hey honey, it's all part of the process.  Don't beat yourself up about it, you can't help the hormones.  Had a similar experience where I burst into tears in front of boss and her boss during my 2ww.  They were that worried they sent me to OH.  It's little wonder you feel like that with so much riding on your result.  You have put so much into this and want the outcome you deserve.  I'm sure you will get it.  Hope you can relax over the weekend.  When is your OTD?

Jelliebabe - how did you get on?

Fifi - thanks for your v positive message.

Ladies who have had scans today - hoping you had good news xxxx

Went to my hospital apt this morning, was supposed to see the consultant but ended up seeing the registrar.  He couldn't really give me the answer I wanted (guess he's not psychic) but said just wait and see.  I said one twin had caught up from the 5 week scan and he said that sounded promising.  So I am eagerly awaiting my 12 week scan now which is on 16 June.  Sometimes this waiting game feels like torture doesn't it girls?

Glad it's weekend- time for more resting -lol.  Have a good one xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, hope you're all well today? 

Well I had good news and slightly less good news today. The scan was great, really amazing  but I've tested as high risk for downs, which is unnerving (1 in 45). Fortunately I'm at Kings/London and they are running a research trial of the harmony test, so I've been able to get that test for free, which is great news, should get results within 14 days. This news knocked me sideways to be honest, but I'm feeling much better this evening. The sonographer was also predicting it is a boy! So we'll see  

How did everyone else get on?

Barley10 -how did your scan go? Sounds like we'll get harmony results at the same time, fingers crossed all is well! I guess this is the downside of being 40, oh well! 

Rainbowstace -ah, I really feel for you. I was much the same in my 2ww, probably just not nice to be around! But you've been through so much, it's hardly surprising you're feeling so emotionally charged. Hope you have a lovely chilled weekend. Not too much longer to go now. 

Luck2014 -it's so annoying the waiting, particularly in your case. But it's good news he said it sounded promising! I am keeping everything crossed. How to stay busy with all this waiting eh?!

Jelliebabe -how did you get on?

Kazza236 -everyday is even more positive! I have everything crossed it stays that wY, hooray!!!

Hope everyone else is well too, sending you all lots of best wishes!

X


----------



## Rainbowstace

Fifi and Luck - thank you both for your supportive words definitely relaxing this weekend 5th still feels awhile away!! 

Glad you both had good news - just keep positive now and I'm sure everything will be okay xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kazza - that's brilliant!  When is your first scan?

Luck - I can't believe that Dr at the blood clinic!  Dinner drs. Are sometimes so casual about really horrid things.  Glad that twinnie send to have caught up!  How far along are you now?  Is it long till 12 weeks?  You could fit a private scan in, their equipment might be better!

Rainbow  2ww sends us all loopy my dear.  Please don't worry about work, if its not like you to be like that people will know and make allowances!  It's such a rollercoaster ride

Barley!  Great news on the private medical!  I love private treatment it's soooooooo nice!  I don't have insurance at the mo but I doubt my work one would cover me for this (or much!). Good luck for your scan!

Fiffi - sorry about the blood test!  I'm glad you're now having the Harmony test.  Think about this 1 in 45 really means that 44 won't have it.  Good news on the boy!  Is that your preference?

AFM - scratch was faaaaaar less scary and ouchy than I anticipated!  The  scan showed lining is perfect!  Which is ace as when I first saw them out looked awful (last November!). Soooooooo I'm good to go.  Just have to get the drugs and call them on my next bleed!  I must say being on  much smaller dose of menopur, my drugs bill is only just over £500 this time even though we're adding on prednisolone and clexane..  It was £1600 in the end last time!  Mind you I still need to cost the additional progesterone in but that wouldn't be to much im sure!  So that's good!  Literally throwing everything at this one.

I'm very excited to start, but I think a bit more cautious too.  I'm not sure about even telling my mum this time.  It was awful to tell her I'd lost  it.  Also feeling a bit down.  I would have been 12 weeks this Sunday and excited to tell people.  Everyone else has moved on around me, hubby just seems to brush over it when I mention it.  Gah!

Cmon round two ding ding!


----------



## Luck2014

Aw, Jelliebabe, it won't be long now.  You must feel it with people on here being in front of you but it will be your turn very soon.  I know what you mean - my first baby, that I lost would have been due on 16 June which is the date I go for my 12 week scan, so it better be good news or it will probably destroy me.  Somehow we find the strength to keep going and it the end our dreams WILL become a reality. xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Fifi - so glad to here you saw the HB on your 12 week scan.  Must be such a relief but also concerning because of the 1-45 chance of DS.  Are you going to have the further test they can do to?  Like Jelliebabe says it means 44 of those 45 won't have it so FX for you.  xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hello ladies can't believe where the times gone I start buserelin on Wednesday!!! 
How is everyone iv kinda started a new cycle buddies so I can focus on the new cycle but thought id say hello xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend so far?

Rainbowstace -I think a nice chilled weekend is just what you need, Thursday will be here before you know it. At least it's finally June tomorrow! X

Jelliebabe -aw, it's awful isn't it? I had a m/c last year and a friend of mine would have been 5 weeks ahead of me and just had her baba last week. It's hard not to think about and mourn that loss. For my husband, once it happened that was it, he didn't really understand why it lingered for me, I guess it's not really a part of them so much easier. But you learned loads from the last cycle so this one has a much better chance of working, you so deserve it. Great news that you're starting off with a good lining, this is going to be your cycle! And such great news on the drugs front (mine were also mega expensive!). When is AF due? Hope it comes quickly so you can get started, you'll feel better than I reckon. Is it short or long?

Luck2014 -it's horrible having those dates staring back at you isn't it? Everything crossed your scan is excellent news and the 16 June will turn into a happy/lucky day for you. I have a good feeling for you X

Calladene -so great to hear from you! Amazing that you're starting the buserelin, it goes so quickly from this point on! Yes, good to speak to people at the same stage as you, but please keep us all updated with how you're doing, we've got everything crossed!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well and the sun is shining for you!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Fiffi!  I'm only on 150 of menopur this time!  I worked out that 450 came out to £90 go!  So this will be peanuts in comparison.  Scared though in case I get nothing at all.  As for AF.... I'm on day 22 so could be end of next week.  By she's her own mistress and will turn up when she pleases as usual. May be a bit longer as I had a super long one this time.  And we're doing short again.  If they do long I would have difficulty in coming out of the menopausal state.  The Dr thought that starting with the pill last time may even have been too much and over dampened them! 

Eeeeek can't wait!


----------



## Jelliebabe

And Luck!  I don't think of it like that!  You're not in front but leading the way.  I couldn't be more thrilled for any of you x     x group hug!


----------



## Rainbowstace

Jelliebabe - so excited for you you are so brave starting again so soon - I look at it as delayed but still on track like you said Luck and the girls are just leading the way for us!! 

Calledene - lovely to hear from you xx 

Hope you are all okay ladies - I've taken your advice out getting some fresh sir and sunshine  pleasures of living by the sea!  ☀😃☀ DW. Just made me laugh she just said I think they did something to you at your transfer cos I've never known you crack so many funny jokes!!! Given I thought I was being a stress head I don't know if I should take that as a compliment or insult lol xx 

1st of June tomorrow - argh soon be OTD 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## Luck2014

Rainbowstace - aw, how nice living by the sea.  Ooh, exciting for your OTD.  Are you getting any other symptoms besides getting up for a wee a lot?  lol.

Jellie- good luck and hope AF hurries up for you.

Sherbies - How are you doing?  

Coco - How are you?  Not heard from you for a while - hope all is good.

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey luck - I don't know really still getting up through the night to go for a wee so either total coincidence, a water infection or it's a symptom lol! My DW thinks I have a heightened sense of smell but again I'm
Not convinced! I'm really bloated but guess that is from cyclogest, the cramping seems to have settled over last day or two but I genuinely just don't know!! Did any of you ladies have any symptoms etc? 

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine 

☀😃☀


----------



## barley10

Hi girls

I can't believe I didn't come on here all weekend!  My energy levels seem to be increasing so I made the most of that and the good weather to get lots of things done and spend time in the garden.  I think I may have overdone it though as I really ache today! 

Kazza - FAB news on your BFP!!  I know it's hard to be positive after everything but it is a BFP so cherish that.  I'm praying everything works out for you.  

Fifi - sorry to hear you're high risk.  I hate to say this but do you think it's the age thing?  I kind of assumed now that I'm 40 that would have a bearing on the results which is why I decided to get the Harmony test done now to save any stress when my 12 week scan comes around. I elected not to find out the sex.  What with the IVF treatment and now needing a planned c-section we decided we wanted some element of surprise.  

Rainbowstace - sorry to hear everything got on top of you at work.  It's horrible when that happens.  It sounds as if you had a good weekend though so hopefully that has helped.

Jelliebabe - I'm so pleased your scratch went well and you can get started.  Am I right in thinking you went to Prague for your treatment? Are you doing that again?  Yep, everyone is amazed when I tell them my insurance covers prenatal/labour and postnatal.  I think it's because I work for an American firm and we have a lot of expats over here - they just don't get the NHS and having to pay out themselves so there was a lot of pressure on our HR group to get cover like you would in the US.  

Luck - sorry you didn't get any further clarification on twin 2.  Just keep praying and sending it positive vibes and hopefully everything will work out.  Unfortunately these waits don't seem to get any easier do they?

God, I have to run to a meeting, so sorry to anyone I've missed but my scan on Friday went well.  Amazing to see the change from 7+4 weeks to 10+4.  Heard the heartbeat too!!  12 week scan is next Tuesday and will get Harmony test results next week too.  

Will check in again soon. 

xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Jelliebabe - wow re only 150 of menopur! That will be super quick to make up  Out of interest, what else are you taking? As you know, I was on 450 and had virtually no response to it... if I have to do another cycle, I would insist on short. Anyway, not long to go for you! 

Rainbowstace - aaahhh, fresh air by the sea sounds perfect! Not much longer to wait now, how exciting! Symptom spotting is a difficult one - I had loads of symptoms but honestly I think they were all caused by the cyclogest  the proper symptoms really only started at 4 weeks, so by the time I'd done a test anyway! It's so annoying, I've got everything crossed for you!

Barley10 - yeah, it's definitely the age thing.  Oh it's so amazing hearing that heartbeat isn't it?  

Luck2014 - hope all's well with you - when are you next back?

And hello to everyone else - hope you're all well!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

FiffiJ

No pill to start - they think this overdampened my ovaries.  So have to wait for naturally occuring AF.

Then 150 menopur
Cetrotide - from about day 5
the ovitrelle to trigger (same as before)

Then cyclogest (pessary) as before morning and night

These are all new to me:
Lubion - injectable Progesterone (I should not have bled before OTD)
prednisolone - just in case of NK activity morning and afternoon probabaly
Clexane (blood thinner) I think one injection a day.

I think thats it!  LOL  I'm going to shake rattle and roll with that lot.  Just need to cost up the Lubion and see if I CAN get it!  The others come to about just over £500!  BARGAIN!


----------



## FifiJJ

Sounds like it's been completely personalised Jelliebabe, that is great news! You've learned so much you're able to do that, hooray! And the cheaper cost is a massive bonus!

This is definitely your cycle, I've got everything crossed for you 

X


----------



## cocoholic

Hey girls  

I can't believe how time has flown by  have been so busy the last couple of weeks, at school and then visiting some relatives. 
Wow there is so much to catch up, glad to hear things are going well for you all.
I am doing alright,  been to my booking appointment and now waiting for the appointment for the 12 week scan to come through, hopefully some time next week.
I am doing alright, DH is looking after me really well   

I know we shouldn't wish time away and should enjoy every minute, but cannot wait for the scan, i need some reassurance that everything is well 

Will try to catch up properly soon, but just wanted tk check in to say hello and that everything is well  

Coco xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

OMG ladies omg - just done my first ever pregnancy test and got a BFP!!!!!!! It's the faintest second line but it's still clear. I know still have to remain slightly calm but it's positive! 

🌈😃🌈😃🌈😃🌈😃🌈😃🌈


----------



## cocoholic

Congratulations Raimbowstace, that's amazing news!!!!!!   
Enjoy this very special time  the line will get darker as the day go by, you will see


----------



## Rainbowstace

Thanks Coco - I just really can't believe it xxx


----------



## kazza236

Awesome news rainbow! FX it's a sticky bean


----------



## Calladene

Congratulations rainbow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Soooo pleased for you Rainbowstace. Massive CONGRATULATIONS!

XXX


----------



## FifiJJ

Yyyaaaahhhhh!!!!! Rainbowstace, that is the best news, so so happy for you, hurrah!!!!!! Huge congrats!!!!

Hi Coco, glad all's well!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well!

X


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi all - thank you for all the messages I still can't believe this is even happening!! Went to clinic today for more medication scan booked for 26/6 just enjoying this now and let it sink in this crazy journey never ends!! 

Hope you are all well 

Xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## FifiJJ

Enjoy Rainbowstace, you so deserve this - so happy for you! X


----------



## Jelliebabe

OH-EM-ACTUAL-GEEEE!

Rainbow thats bloody fantastic!  My little cycle buddy!    I am SOOOO thrilled for you

WOOOO HOOOO


----------



## Rainbowstace

Thanks Fifi - haha thanks Jelliebabe!!!! Still can't believe it I know it's early days but going to enjoy this moment!! Scan booked for 26/6 xxx 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi ladies, just a little check in to let you all know I am still reading your journeys and it makes me feel really positive! Congrats on all of your scans and lovely heartbeats. I'm so happy for you rainbow! Enjoy this special time!!

AFM, we have just received a letter from the new clinic saying they would like to see us. It's going to be expensive but I don't care!! I'm actually looking forward to getting it all going again. Fx this time is more successful!

Happy Friday people and enjoy the weekend! Xx


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies, how are we all doing? Can't believe how nice it is today in contrast to the rest of the week! 

Had my scan this morning and we have one bubba aboard  only saw the gestational sac and yolk sac but she said everything looks as it should be for 5 weeks so I'm hoping that's good news. Got to go back for another scan next Friday when I'll be 6+3 so fingers crossed all is still going well then, time seems to be going so slow at the moment! 

Sorry it's a bit of a me post, I'm still so apprehensive I just can't seem to relax   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

K x


----------



## cocoholic

That is wonderful news Kazza    well done, after all you've gone through!!! ( You must hold the record for the longest cycle ever )   you have you well deserved little bubba growing there   xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hello everyone - hope all's well.


Kazza -so pleased for you.  Great news 

xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hello ladies this cycle thread has done well for bfp! It just want my turn ! Never mind! Iv come through it and I'm on day 6 of buserelin injections and had a bleed!
Just hope it works this time well at least fertilisation!!!

Xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies - just been taking it easy letting this all sink in really difficult to not get excited but all everyone keeps saying us it's early days!! 

Calledene - it will be your turn keeping everything crossed for you huni xxx like you said this is a lucky cycle buddies we will all achieve our dream xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Rainbowstace


Know what you mean - still not allowing myself to get fully excited although I'm desperate to let myself be so.  Wanna start looking at baby stuff but I just daren't.  Got my 12 week scan a week today - eeek!


How's everyone doing.  Sherbies - not heard from you in ages.  Hope all is well.

Coco - great to hear from you.

Sorry, not been on so much, am mega whacked out!

Take care girls.

xxx


----------



## kazza236

Hey ladies!!!!

Luck - I am finding myself swaying from being really confident to having no faith at all! I really want to get excited but I am too scared to. Mind you, I am so shattered at the moment I'm not sure if I'd have the energy to get excited! 

Calla - Really hoping that you have a better outcome this time round, seems to be going well so far  

Rainbow - Get excited!   Enjoy every second of it, I so wish I could but after a failed cycle and 3 previous losses I can't muster it  

Pixie and Coco - Great to hear from you both  

  Fifi, Sherbies, barley and anyone else still reading this. 

I am doing ok, I'm still finding the whole thing very surreal to be honest! I can't believe that I am pregnant, despite lots of positive tests (yes, POAS addict!) and a scan pic. I also have niggly pains which have been a lot more noticeable today.

K x


----------



## barley10

Hello ladies, I just wrote the longest post with lots of personals then stupidly closed the window without sending. Here goes 2nd attempt!

Hope everyone is enjoying this gorgeous weather. I'm very grateful I won't be too big throughout the summer as I can see how horrible it would be for anyone due in the next few months!

*Rainbowstace* - fab news on your BFP! You must be thrilled, I hope it's beginning to sink in and the dreaded scan wait isn't driving you too mad.

*Jelliebabe* - that is a lot of pills! It does sound like they have really tailored this cycle to you so fx it will be your time. At least it's cheaper too!

*Coco* - so lovely to hear from you and glad you are doing ok. Have you got your scan date yet?

*Pixie* - lovely to hear from you too. Great news that you have a new clinic and I hope you can start again very soon. x

*Kazza* - I'm so thrilled you got your BFP but can only imagine how you must be feeling after what you've been through previously. It sounds like you are having regular scans which I hope are bringing some comfort and fx as time goes on you will start to relax and enjoy this pregnancy as this has to be your time! 

*Fifi* - hope you are doing ok. Am I right in thinking you should also get your Harmony results this week? I am due to get mine on Friday morning but the clinic did say they would call me if they came in any sooner.

*Luck* - glad to hear you are doing well.

*Sherbies* - hope you are ok too.

Afm, energy levels are much better, although this weather has set me back a bit, but I'd rather that than cr$p weather. I've been back in the gym the last couple of weeks and went swimming at the weekend so feeling much more like myself.

We have our 12 week scan this evening (gulp). I was feeling ok about it as only had a scan at 10+4 but starting to feel nervous now. FX everything is ok and the Harmony results I'm due to get on Friday will just be a formality.

Enjoy the sun ladies! 

xxx


----------



## cocoholic

I am really HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
At all times of the day, I was up at 4 last night shoving food down my throat  
But luckily I am still 5 pounds down from my starting weight (although I have a bit of a tummy now   ).

How are my lovely ladies?? 

Barley: How did it go in the scan? I am sure everything went well, let us know, can't wait to hear everything!   I am still waiting for my appointment, but I am 12 weeks today, so it better hurry up!  

Kazza: SO glad for you, after all you have gone through   When is your first scan appointment? LOL to the addiction to POAS   are the lines getting much darker? I would still be doing tests, but DH was rather opposed to the idea of spending more money, when we have to save for a baby   

Luck: Hey girl, not long to go for your scan, just 5 sleeps!!! Do you know anything else regarding your little twin bubba or do you need to wait for the scan? I bet if you need to wait you must be counting the seconds to the scan!! I hope they are both holding on to mummy and growing well    

Rainbowstace: How are you getting on with your pregnancy? The 26th is around the corner, 15 sleeps I think  

Calladene: You are right, this seems to be a very lucky cycle in terms of BFP. Yours is next    How is the cycle going? I think I have read you have had your af show up already? yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! You will be joining us very soon with your precious little cargo on board   xx

Jellybabe: Still waiting for af? There is my little af dance for you              

Pixie and Hobs: Nice to hear from you. Glad you are getting everything sorted for your next go, I will have my fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you're getting on   xx

Fifi: Glad you had your 12 week scan and happy for your good news, and hope you get even more goods news on Friday. How are you keeping? How many weeks are you now? I am meant to be 12 weeks today, but need to wait till the dating scan can't wait for it!!!!   xx

Mani80: How is it going? How long to go till your 12 week scan? xx  

Sherbies: How is your little one doing? Did that nasty chest infection clear in the end? How long till your next scan? xx  

How is everyone else? Sorry if I am forgetting anyone, I can't scroll down any more, but hope you are all well and happy, sending you a big  

Afm: I am sorry to be so quiet lately. I keep reading your posts, but my life seems to have sunk into a routine, and there is no much to report.
I am waiting for my 12 week scan,  which will be more of a 13-14 week scan, as I haven't had my appointment card come through the post yet, not happy!  

I am keeping alright.

Well, back to my pile of books to mark, can't wait for all the spelling and grammar mistakes, all the scribbles and crazy ideas of my lovely students  

Have a lovely rest of the week and be healthy and happy  
Coco xx


----------



## Calladene

I start stimmimg next week! 
300!

Before you all got bfps 
Did u ever sit in silence and try to imagine getting a bfp? And it feels so surreal like it wood be too good to be true to happen?!
My instincts are kicking in and it's almost like I know it's not to far away last time I new it wasn't my turn xx


----------



## kazza236

Morning ladies, super quick one from me as I need to get to work! Scan went well, heartbeat seen and measuring 6w 2d so 1 day behind. Such an incredible thing to see the little heart beating away  

Hope you're all ok, will try and catch up later if I'm not too sleepy!!

K x


----------



## cocoholic

Kazza: congratulations  it feels so go to see the heart beating,  isn't it!!!  

Calladene: stimms next week!! You will be PUPO very soon!! I will be   for good fertilisation this time and for a sticky embie. You WILL get your well deserved BFP  

How's everyone else?  Lovely weather at last!! Anybody watching tye football? What are you guys planning to do while your other half is watching every single match going?   I haven't decided yet, but gonna have to find a hobby to keep me going     

Have a very nice weekend xx


----------



## kazza236

Thanks coco! It was soooo strange seeing the heartbeat, I spotted it straight away which was bizarre as it's so tiny!

Thankfully my DP is not a footie fan although he will watch it if it's on and is more likely to suggest the England games if there's nothing else on! I am a tennis fan so Queens is on at the moment and then Wimbledon starts on my birthday  

Calla, I really hope your instincts are right hun   

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!

Kazza soooooooo pleased your scan was good and you've seen HB and everything!  Hope you are feeling well otherwise!

Coco i hope the hunger settlye down now and you're getting back into a proper routine!  Not fridge raiding. in the middle of the night!  Lol

My hubby is a massive football fan, but he's okay to watch upstairs, and I can always read our knit or bake!  I've also joined a gym so going to try and go there 3 times a week.  Do I get extra brownie points for going on a Friday night?!?!?!  I think I should!

Were going to Marlow Regatta today!  Should be nice!  Bit of racing, Pimms and sunshine!  Lovely.

Still no A bloody F.  DAY 36 now.... Sigh.  I hate the waiting part, its the pitts.  Reminds me there's nothing I can do.  Just me and my crappy old cycle.... Grrrrrrr.


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, hope you're all well? I've had a proper nightmare week at work, so haven't had any time to post. But, the great news is I got my harmony test results and the baby is low risk (1:10,000), hooray! Am so relieved! Their policy at Kings is to not ask for the info around the gender, so I'm none the wiser on that, but have naughtily booked a private gender scan for the end of the month, I'm too impatient! 

Pixie and Hobs -so exciting that you're starting again, hooray! When are you seeing your clinic? I've got everything crossed for you!

Kazza236 -awesome news on your scan, it is hard to believe when it finally happens isn't it? I was the same as you, a total POAS addict -just watching the line get darker and darker, was very reassuring. So happy that you've seen a heartbeat -you can relax a little now 

Calladene -so great you've got a positive mindset, I swear it makes a difference, it's def your turn now! Yes I used to sit and imagine how a BFP would feel and refused to let the thought of a bfn even enter my mind 

Rainbowstace -hope you're keeping well, so happy for you! 

Luck2014 -I'm the same, But def a good sign! Everything crossed for your scan!

Barley10 -I keep thinking the same, Have you had your harmony test results back yet? Hope everything was ok! How did your scan go?

Cocoholic -OMG me too, Last time with my son I ended up eating cake every day and promised myself I wouldn't this time (because you then have to lose it the other end!), so really trying... But that's all I want!!! Oh and have a hunger for wine and randomly gin.... But have stayed clear  (except for the 1 glass of champagne I had on my 40th bday, which surely doesn't count?!). I'm now 14 weeks, 15 next Wednesday, can't believe it! When is your scan again -or did I read that you're still waiting for the date? (Honestly, after all the waiting you did for the drugs you'd think you would have earned the right not to have to wait any more!!). 

Jelliebabe -gawd, the waiting really is a killer isn't it? I really hope it comes soon so you can just get started. Hope you have a lovely time at Marlowe Regatta -enjoy the pimms, I am very jealous!!! Would kill for some pimms! Savour it as I am very sure you soon won't be able to  and yes, I really believe that if you go to the gym on a Friday night you burn extra calories for being so good  I have everything crossed for AF's arrival! 

Hi anyone I've missed off -hope you're well!

XXXX


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies, how are we all doing?

*Fifi* - Great news about your harmony test hun  I am trying to relax but I can't! I really want to and I want to enjoy every second of this pregnancy but I don't think I'll be able to relax until I am 12 weeks. I haven't POAS since the last one though lol!

*Jellie *- I hope that AF has arrived so you can get started

*Coco* - Have you got your appt through yet?

*Calla* - Not long to go now, do you know when you're starting?

*Luck* - Hope all goes well tomorrow

*Barley* - How did your scan go?

*Rainbow* - Hope all is going well with you hun

I hope everyone else is doing ok 

*AFM *- I am going to see my GP tomorrow, I purposely booked the appt for after my 2nd scan so I could get my discharge note  I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow so I am guessing I won't be seeing the midwife til 9-10 weeks so my 12 week scan will be 13-14 weeks. Just out of curiosity, was anyone else told that their ovaries were still enlarged and full of follies at their scan? The sonographer told me that I still need to take it easy as some of the follies are quite large and could cause problems.

K x


----------



## barley10

Hi ladies,

I've been so busy I've no idea where time is going and just realised I haven't posted in days. Personals first:

Coco - I know how you feel on the midnight snacks, I've woken up a few times in the night starving hungry but have managed to resist. I hope it's beginning to settle down for you.

Calladene - so you must start stimming this week now? Yey...your time is nearly here. 

Kazza - so pleased your scan went well. It's amazing to see the heartbeat flickering away isn't it when it's still such a tiny little bean.

Jelliebabe - please tell us that AF has now showed up? I hope you enjoyed the regatta.  Do you live close to Marlow? It's such a pretty little town.  We are booked into the Hand and Flowers (Tom Kerridge's pub) for lunch on my birthday next year....already lined my Mum up for babysitting.  

Luck - hope you are doing ok.  Is your scan pretty soon? I'm praying everything is ok with twin 2. 

FIFi - thrilled on your test results.  I got the same, 1 in 10,0000! 

Hi to anyone else I've missed. 

Afm, well last week was a busy but great week. We had our official 12 week scan last Tuesday which all went well.  My downs risk from that was excellent for my age so the Harmony results on Friday were pretty much a formality but like FIFi, it's great to see those numbers.  DH is 6ft 4inches, I'm 5ft 3 so he was thrilled as he is paranoid it's going to be short like me.  So started telling people, work went fine, boss managed to not say anything inappropriate. It feels quite strange that people now know, it's been a secret for so long, what with the treatment too that I keep forgetting I don't need to hide it anymore!  13 weeks today and feeling good, very tired but I think that's from a very busy weekend and not just pregnancy. 

Good luck to anyone else with appt, scans or treatment this week. 

Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya ladies

Nice to catch up and read how everyone has been getting on.

Kazza -  Thank you for your message re my scan.

Barley - aaw, congratulations on your 12 week scan and low risk for downs result.  Today they said mine was low based on the measurement at the back of the neck but they need to confirm with bloods that take up to 3 weeks.  Bet it was good telling people.  Am going to wait a bit longer - like 15 weeks or something I think although told a few close friends and family. 

Fifi - thank you for your message.  So glad you got your low risk downs result.  Can't believe they don't let you know the gender at Kings.  wonder what the justification for that is?  So when have you booked your private scan - do you still have to wait until 20 weeks?  Hope work is easier for you this week.  Work is such a pain now we have other much more important priorities!  

Jelliebabe - oh, hope your wait is not too long now!  Sounds like you are enjoying yourself in the meantime.  How was your day out on Saturday?

Sherbies - hope you are ok?  Have missed chatting to you on here.  Let me know how you are,

Coco - thank you for your lovely message.  Gosh, I hope you get your scan through soon - it's not fair you should have to wait.  Have you decided on your new pastime yet whilst hubby watches footy?  Hope you are ok and everything is good.

Calledene - hi, bet you are excited to start stimming - it will soon be here and have everything crossed for you that this is your time.  

Rainbowstace and Pixie &  Hobbs - how are you?  Hope all is well.  

Hi to anyone I have missed.

AFM, Had some cramps last week so went for early scan and found out twin 2 had stopped growing.  We knew there was a chance of this so the blow was not as awful as I may have thought.  S/he looked really peaceful led there in my tummy.

Good news is twin 1 is fine and dandy and we had our 12 week scan today.  Am very happy and although very sad to lose twin 2 - I am relieved that I have 1 healthy baby as when I went for the scan last week, I thought they were going to say both had been lost (think that's my paranoia due to previous history).  We got a lovely photo. 

I told my boss I had a sick note today for 2 weeks and she questioned me for ages on the phone - she even said how come you are off - I said well, NUMBER 1 - I lost a baby last week........ (makes me want to take longer off when they talk like that).  I can't wait to finish even though I've got ages yet!  

Take care everyone 

xxx


----------



## barley10

Luck - I'm so sorry to hear about twin 2.  It's very sad but as you say you have one beautiful baby in there growing big and strong and you need to focus on that. Not at all helpful from your boss, I hope she's now feeling guilty for questioning you so much.

Take care and look after yourself. Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hey, thanks Barley.  Hope you are well xxx


----------



## kazza236

Really sorry to hear your news Luck   glad that twin 1 is doing well though  your boss doesn't sound too pleasant, as Barley said I hope she's feeling guilty now x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!

Luck I'm sorry about twin 2.  But so happy that ytwin 1 is doing well    booo to your boss.

Barley - so glad your test results are all good!  And your all official and telling people! I bet it's/so exciting!  I can't wait to be doing that too!  Yes we live in high Wycombe just 10 mins from Marlow.  I ate at the Hand and Flowers once 6 years ago!  I worked in Henley at the time and it snowed so I left at 4 and only go to Marlow at 8pm (normally 15 mins). I stopped to find somewhere to pee and that was the first place I got to! And they let me stay and eat!  Didn't get homes till 1am.  In fact I dumped the car and walked the last mile or so!  Can't believe you've booked for next year already!  Lol

And no, no AF yet..... Day 40... This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## cocoholic

Oh no Luck, I am so sorry about twin  2   but very pleased that twin 1 is well and strong   You'r boss is something else!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sherbies

Helloooooo Lovely ladies, soooooo sorry ive not been on here in aaaggges, i have been having a quick peak in, but honestly ive just had no energy what so ever, ive been off work with Bronchitis, then exhaustion and constant feeling of sick, so all ive wanted to do is sleep eat and sleep lol. And to add to it, i don’t think my work understand, they have had no sympathy for me and showed no understanding, so basically just made me feel like im being pathetic.

Luck my lovely buddie, how are you? So sorry ive not been on in ages, hope your ok, so glad your scan went well and you saw your little bubbas heart as well as good pic, so sorry however to hear about the second twin not making it, glad he/she looked peaceful though if you know what i mean. Hope you’re doing ok and taking the time to relax, Hows the work side of things going? Your boss sounds horrible and only interested in one thing...work!!! My dr signed me off for 1 month as he said i didn’t need the stress from my work thinking im being pathetic. You need to think about you and your little one and like my dr said, this is the most important time and we should be stress free. Im the same as you, want to get excited but feel like i can’t until our 12 weeks scan, which is Monday eeeek.

Rainbowstace, congrats on your BFP, sorry you've been feeling stressed and emotional at wk. Its not good is it, take some time out for yourself and little bubba.

Fifi, Congrats on your results and your 12 weeks scan, im pooping my pants about my 12 weeks scan, its on Monday so only a few days left yiikkesss, hope all will be ok. Im feeling much better now thanks, yes the wonderful migraines, ive had a few actually these past few weeks, but it only seems to be when i go out!!! Strange. Glad yours have not been too bad.

Kazza, Congrats on your BFP and glad everything looked good at your 5 week scan, and you saw your little babies heart beat at your 6 week scan, yay so exciting.

Mani, hey, hope your ok, glad your scan went well and you saw your little peanut. I have been told to do my pessaries until 12+6.

Barley, Hey, Im ok thank you, waiting for my 12 weeks scan Monday eeeek, how are you doing? Congrats on your scan and results, it must be amazing telling everyone.

Calladene, Hey, how are you doing? I can understand how you are feeling, when ever i sat and thought about getting a bfp, i just thought no that wont happen, i just cant imagine that happening to us, but it did and i still cant quite believe it, so keep positive hun

Cocoholic, Hey, how are you doing? , yes thank you my chest infection has cleared up now, got our 12 weeks scan Monday 23rd June eeeeek so excited and nervous.

Pixie, lovely to hear from you, i think i owe you an email reply lol, which hospital have you gone to now? Best of luck hun

Hello to Jelliebabe and anyone else ive missed

AFM – So ive been off work for about 4 weeks now, it was originally 3 weeks holiday but because ive been ill with Bronchitis i claimed it as sick so i get my holidays back, my dr put pregnancy related too so it doesn’t go on my sick record. My work have been  and called me up asking where i was and when am i back and why am i off!! I  explained i had been unwell and also had complete exhaustion but he was like oh ok well when are you back, keep us updated, and i could just tell in his voice he was being sarcastic and thinking im pathetic, you know when you can just tell? My dr called me to see how i was the other day as my sick note ran out, anyway i told him i was still extremely tired, get up in the morning and need to go back bed again, getting migraines, i told him how my work where and he said he was signing me off work for another month as i didn’t need the stress, he has put on my sick note tiredness and Hyperemesis. I'm sure my work will love me!

Hope your all ok, sorry again ive not been in touch xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sherbies

Lovely to hear from you.  Oooh, good luck for your scan on Monday.

Yes, I know what you mean about work - it's like they think being extremely tired is nothing.  Good on your dr for signing you off for a month - that serves them right!  My boss has been pestering me since I went off, she has been in touch every day and says she's ringing again Monday to see if I think I will be back the following week as she is away on hol after that.  I told her today I will be back if I am better.  She keeps saying 'How are you?' and I feel like saying 'bloody annoyed with you keep ringing' - lol.  I really feel like she is pestering me.  Your advice is perfect, look after baby and yourself and that's all that matters.

Coco, Jellie and Kazza - thanks.  Nice to get understanding messages from you all.

Kazza- I'm sure I sent you a longer message the other day and when I looked it appeared to have disappeared off the group message.

Coco - any news regarding your scan date?

Jellie - has your AF arrived yet?  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

xxx


----------



## barley10

Sherbies - you poor thing. You've really been through it and last thing you need is added stress of work. I'm off work today with a cold and feeling sorry for myself but reading about your bronchitis has made me pull myself together.   Glad you have a sympathetic GP who is looking after you. 

Luck - I would have been happy to wait a bit longer before telling people but felt I had to say something at work as I thought it was getting obvious but no one had noticed (so they must have thought I was just getting fat then?). Plus both sets of parents wanted to tell people and with that comes friends of mine whose parents are friends with my parents so it was just easier to let the cat out the bag now.  It is strange though, it's been a secret for so long I keep forgetting I don't need to hide it!

Jelliebabe - love your story about your visit to Hand in Flowers. How lovely! Yes, it's a way off but it was on my list of places to go which is now a list of things to do before baby arrives.  However, when I went to book, it was fully booked until next year so I thought I may as well wait until my birthday as I'll be on maternity leave and DH can take day off.  Already booked my Mum to babysit, haha. Really hope your AF shows soon! 

Coco, Kazza, Rainbow, Mani Calladene - hope you're all ok. 

Afm, off sick today with a cold, despite a day resting really not feeling any better, but no worse either. Anyone know of anything else that may help? I've been drinking lots of vit c and paracetamol to help with headache but feeling very snotty (sorry, tmi).  Googled olbas oil but it says not to use as it hasn't been tested during pregnancy.

X


----------



## Sherbies

Luck......Thank you, will let you know how I get on. Did you get dated Monday at yours? When are you due?
That's exactly it! Plus their blokes so they just hear me saying I'm tired,  really annoys me. Omg I can't even believe your work keep calling you, I'm sure their not allowed to do that, especially if you've got a sick note for a specific length of time, next time she calls I'd just be blunt and when she asks how you are just say "the same, I will let YOU know when I'm better", don't feel pressured to going back until you're ready, the stress is not good for neither you are baby.


Barley........Heeey,  aww thank you, I have been feeling sorry for myself lol but its ok its allowed right? You should feel the same, having a cold completely takes it out of you more so when pregnant so you need to rest, mine started as that but because I carried on doing things and going out it got worse and I ended up with Bronchitis,  so make sure you rest up and take time to relax. I took paracetamol only and honey and Lemon, nothing else apart from when my dr gave me antibiotics which I was assured where safe. Oh also I used hot water steamer with head over bowl and towel, no oils or anything,  it did help.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sherbies

Ooooooh I forgot to add, we bought a fetal heart doppeler monitor thingy and it arrived today eeeek, was so scared to use it but then I just thought what the hell im doing it, if I don't find it then it's prob just to early. Anyway we where searching for a good half hour id say, kept getting my heart beat coming through, could tell it was mine by testing mine at the same time plus it was too slow to be babies, anyway hubby gave it a go and still nothing so we decided to leave it as I was ready to pee my pants lol (apparently having a full bladder helps), then hubby said "wait let me just check in the middle where the fertility clinic said it was" and there it was pounding away fast and strong at 162 bpm, I started crying lol and hubby got tears in his eyes, such a lovely moment hearing that beating away, it was twice as fast as mine and sounded like a chew chew train lol.


xxxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sherbies

Aw hearing ur baby's hb on  the doppler sounds awesome! my edd is now 29dec. Let me know yours when you get it. Are you excited abput your scan? xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck 

Aww it is amazing, Yes extremely excited for Monday.

Aww cool so a few days before NYE like we thought. Awsome. I will let you know mine. xxxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Barley!  I drove past the Hand and Flowers for years before I knew it was anything special!  I thought it was just a regular (nice looking) pub!  But the. food was simple But fab!  I remember the traffic was so bad they were taking teas out to motorists.  I thought that was kind!  In fact my acupuncturist is a few hundred yards down on the other side of the road!  I do hope you make a day of it is a gorgeous place to wander about, right on the Thames.  I could meet you for a birthday slice of cake!  Lol. Hope your cold is getting better.

Omgeeeee Sherbies!  What a wonderful thing!  I bet that is soooooooo reassuring

Luck how're you doing?  Your bids IS being a pest.  Do you have a hr department you can liaise with?  If your signed off they should not be bothering you like that!

Ta daaaaa hang out the flags!  I just saw pink on the loo paper!  Not that I'm watching EVRY bloody time (wonders when going for a wee will be a normal thing again). I'm hoping that this means AF might be here tomorrow or Saturday!  Just bought megatastic Vit C tablets too.... I dunt care!  Yay!  Here we go again!


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies 
Sorry I haven't been on much this week I've been super tired and was keeping myself busy for scan next week. I wasn't feeling right yesterday had been having a few pains so went for scan early today and no baby I'm afraid. Dr said it's a silent miscarriage basically without the bleeding. Absolutely devastated and so confused, it's just too much to take in. Going to take some time out but just wanted you all to know xx 

Sending you all lots of positive vibes and luck for your cycles I guess for us this time it just wasn't meant to be after all xx 

😘


----------



## Luck2014

Rainbowstace, so sorry to hear your terrible news.  You must be so shocked.  Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better but take care of yourself. My heart goes out to you. Sending you massive hugs xxxxxx


----------



## kazza236

I'm so sorry Rainbow    be kind to yourself and take it easy xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Oh no rainbow!  That's soooooooo awful!  I can't think of anything to say.     I really thought all would be okay xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Rainbowstace -I'm heartbroken to read your news, I am so sorry 

This probably doesn't help, but a very close friend of mine had a missed miscarriage -it was truly awful, words can't describe. I mention because she became pregnant again and had a beautiful baby boy. So I have everything crossed the same will happen to you. 

Take care of yourself -sending best wishes to your DW too -we're all thinking of you. 

X


----------



## barley10

Rainbowstace - I'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you are gong through right now but you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope in time you find the strength to go on and try again but for now look after yourself.  Hugs to you and your DW. xxx

Hope everyone else is ok. I'll post again over the weekend. X


----------



## Rainbowstace

Thanks all - we are going away in a couple if weeks so hopefully that will help us deal with what has happened going to take a few months to decide what we want to do next xx 

Lots of love and luck to you all. 
And thank you all for your support throughout this whole cycle I wouldn't have got through it without you all xx


----------



## Luck2014

Rainbowstace

Hi hunny, sounds like a lovely holiday away is just what you need.  Just to let you know that I found The Miscarriage Association an excellent source of support when I had my mmc back in November - it is manned by other women who have had similar experiences.  You can just Google them.  Take care xxx

Jelliebabe

Sorry for the delayed reply.  So has your AF come today?  Bet you are so excited about getting started again.  Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you this cycle.

Yes, I did ring hr and they said they can ring when they want as they might be concerned.  I was flabbergasted when she rang again Friday asking me to check and respond to my e-mail regarding a client.  I politely said I would not be doing that and reminded her of my sicknote.  I wonder what she will ask me to do when she rings Monday!

How's everyone else.  Hope  you are all enjoying the nice weather.  Looking forward to my mum coming back off her hols on Monday then I can show her my 12 week scan picture.

Night all xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hello to my original crew . Hope all is well rainbow stace I'm so sorry about yiur loss :-(.

I'm day 3 of stims egg collection Monday 30th I'll keep in touch and let u know if the eggs fertilise xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Rainbow, hun, I'm so so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine what your going through or feeling, my heart goes out to you both. I hope you have a nice holiday to help come to terms with it all and make the decision for your next steps. best of luck hun xxxx

Luck, hey, omg your boss is ******* me off lol. I can't believe she asked you that!! shocking. Well done for standing your ground. Aww I bet you cant wait to show your piccy off.

Calladene, best of luck for EC eeeek.

xxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sherbies

Lol - your message made me laugh!

Good luck tomorrow.  You will have a fab picture to show off too then.  Will be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey Luck

Lol, I've just read my message back and I have no idea what that says hahaha, I think I meant to put 'your boss is seriously censored word me off' lol.

Awww thank you, im so excited but equally scared too.

xxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hello Sherbies

Ha ha - I knew what you meant.  Surprisingly no call today thank goodness.

Hope all went well today hunny xxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey luck!  Your boss has "censored word" me off too Lol that could be my new swear of choice I swear far too much!  Lol

No AF still, it was just teasing so I got my "censored word" hopes up.  Am speaking to the clinic may go in for an injection or something to bring it on but had hoped to avoid that.

Grrrrr


----------



## Luck2014

Lol Jelliebabe - think Sherbies has started a new craze. It's got to be soon for your af-think the excitement n anticipation can make our afs do out of the ordinary things. I remember when I was due to start my first cycle, I ended up with my af starting every 11 or so days - that had never happened before. Hoping it **** hurries up for u.
Xxx


----------



## Sherbies

OMG....I've just realised it wasn't meeeee going completely dumb lol, it was this site blocking me from saying censored word me off lol. I seriously thought I was going mad when I read id put censored again lol.

Soooo our week scan went great...well....our little Sherbie was being naughty,  little 'censored word' lol, due new years eve whoooo. She said all looks good and healthy from what she saw and she has no concerns. phew. so happy. we finally announced it yesterday. 

Jellibabe...lol you make me laugh with my own words lol. hope your ok and that you af comes soon

xxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Sooo pleased your scan went well Sherbies.  So you have kept your original DD NYE - how nice for a Very Happy New Year!  Wondering if they change the date again (if need be) at the 20 week scan - think they do.

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Sherbies! That's great news. Brilliant start for your new year!

Have you seen what happens when you type **** This ! Lol

Ladies sorry I need to fix certain words  Sharry x


----------



## kazza236

Hey ladies, how are we all doing? Has AF arrived yet jellie? 

I'm feeling a bit deflated, most of my symptoms have gone so, in a moment of desperation, I booked a private scan for tomorrow. I'm not sure what I'm expecting from it, I'll only be 8w 4d, but I guess it breaks up the wait til my 12 week scan on 28/07. I had some more cramping and pain this morning which didn't help! 

K x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

I hope you're all keeping well? Sorry I've not been on here much recently, work has been insanely busy, add looking after my son into that and there hasn't been time for anything else except sleeping (or not sleeping as the case has been lately!).

Rainbowstace - I don't know if you're still checking here, but I hope you and DW are ok - sending you a huge hug and wishing you all the very best for the future X

Kazza236 - I hope you're feeling ok? Is it worth going to A&E and seeing if they'll scan you? You might have to wait for a bit, but you could do that today and it would save you the cost of a private scan? I've got everything crossed X

Barley10 - so happy to hear your harmony results were the same as mine, it's such a relief! It does feel strange when you finally tell people after keeping it all a secret for so long doesn't it! I think your cold has probably cleared up by now, but I think you are ok to use Vicks vapour rub which can help a bit X

Luck2014 - I was so sad to read about twin 2  so sorry, I completely missed that the last time I logged in. I hope you are ok and it's nice that s/he looked really peaceful - and most importantly that twin 1 is doing really well. Hope you are ok and I'm gutted to hear your boss isn't being more supportive. Have you agreed how long you are going to take off? It might help if you say 'I'm going to be off until this day, please can I be left to deal with what's going on in my life'. That's what I'd do anyway... sending you a huge hug. I think Kings won't tell you the gender just from the Harmony test because they're using it as diagnostic rather than looking at the gender. They will tell you the gender at the scans though. I have my private scan booked for tomorrow - very excited/little bit nervous! 

Jelliebabe - any news on AF? Come on AF, I can't believe she's torturing you like this! The Hand and Flowers sounds lovely, I shall put that on my list of places to visit! 

Cocoholic - hope all's well! X

Sherbies - so sorry to read you've had bronchitis too, I've had that and it was horrible  not good that your work haven't been more sympathetic. How are you finding your doppler? I have got one too (from last time around) and I find it really helps. I know some people worry if they can't find anything, but you can usually find it if you keep trying long enough and it makes you feel soooo much better, such a lovely sound  Great news on your scan too - hurrah! So will be a great start to the new year for you  

Calladene - egg collection on Monday - how exciting/nerve-wrecking - I have got everything crossed! Let us know how it goes X

Anyway, it's lovely to read up on all of your news - hope you're all well and will try not to leave it so long before coming on again!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Fifi - No still no AF - Going to the clinic on Monday however for a scan - providing my lining is thick then they will give me a progesterone shot to bring it on.  We will see!  Please can we all cross our fingers!  LOL

Kazza - Hugs honey - it may well be just settling down but I'd have booked a scan too X  I'll be thinking of you X

Sorry Sharry!  it was making us chuckle!

Righto - Hopefully if I have the shot on Monday then I will have AF soemtime next week and I will be able to stimm from the week after - All excited again!  HURRAH! (she'll blimmin well come now wont she!)


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies


Fifi - nice to hear from you and thank you for your kind words.  Heee - bet you are sooo excited for your gender scan tomorrow.  How many weeks will you be?  Let us know how you get on. 

Luckily my boss is on her hols now and last time she rang she had completely changed her tune (prob more chilled because of her holidays).  I went drs today and they are doing a load of different tests next week - a fasting blood test for iron, sugar levels, thyroid etc, so hopeful have a better idea. 


Kazza - think it's natural to worry after what you have been through but hopefully all will be just fine.  The EPAU should also scan you if you ring and tell them your concerns.  Cramping can be growing pains so hoping it's that.  Am just the same though, I do worry.  I think it's these long waits between scans.  Sending you hugs.

Jelliebabe - gosh, I wish your AF would hurry up too.  Maybe this weekend.  Either way, sometime next week to start is all exciting.  A friend of mine is starting her first cycle next week so you will be having springtime babies.

Hope to hear how everyone is getting on soon.

xxx


----------



## kazza236

Thank you ladies  

Fifi - Great to hear from you  I had thought about going to A & E but as I am not bleeding or doubled over in pain I'd have felt bad going there and potentially delaying treatment for those in need. Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow 

Jellie -          here's a super AF dance for you! I know how frustrating it is waiting for AF, I really hope that she rears her ugly head this weekend. 

Luck - I am, unfortunately, well known to the EPAU  They are fantastic there but they won't take you unless you come in through A & E or have a referral from a Dr or Midwife. The worst thing is I only had a scan 2 weeks ago but it feels like a lifetime! I honestly thought it would fly by, how wrong was I?! If tomorrow goes ok and I still find myself fraught I'll see if there's anything I can do when I see the midwife Monday week. 

Hope that everyone else is doing ok?  

Have a great weekend ladies 

K x


----------



## Calladene

Hi girlys I'm back to let u know my progress as many of u will remember my eggs never fertilised I had 7 and they were not 100% mature!

I had a day 9 scan , and it showed 22 quite big follicles!!!!
Ec is Tuesday xxx

Please pray they fertilise for me xxxxxxx

Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## kazza236

That's great news Calla  FX you have stimmed for long enough this time so your eggs are nice and ripe   

My scan went ok this morning, She also commented on my ovaries, they are still rather large and my lead follie is 3.6cm which (I think) could be causing a lot of the pain and discomfort. Soooo, I am a little reassured that Luke/Leia is still growing as they should but I now have something else to worry about that I can't even google because I don't know what it is! Just as well I'm used to nothing being straightforward! Life would be a bit boring if it was though  

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kezza!  Soooooooo pleased your babies are still looking good!  It much must be such a relief!  

Luke and leigha?  Skywalker?  Lol


----------



## kazza236

Thanks jellie but there's only one  we named the embies we had transferred Luke and Leia (well, DP did as he's a star wars fan!) but as only one embie stuck and we don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet bubba is referred to as Luke or Leia  We haven't exactly discussed names but I am pretty sure bubba won't be called either of those 

How are things with you? Any sign of AF yet? 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Ooops!  Soz I get everyone all mixed up together.  I'm a bear of very little brain!

No AF bit going up to the clinic Monday for a scan, if lining thick enough then a shot of progesterone to get me started.  I'm wondering now if I have a progesterone imbalance and if this is where my problems start from.  A - I bled before stopping cyclogest last time which I shouldn't have and B-  now I need it to get going?  Would explain my haphazard cycle.

I can't wait!


----------



## kazza236

That's ok  my brain is scrambled! It seems to be hereditary as my nan, mum and sisters are the same! 

I also questioned progesterone levels as I had a chemical and I started bleeding 7dp5dt last cycle but was told sometimes it happens! Glad that they're doing something to help you along though, maybe see if they will monitor your progesterone levels this time round? 

K x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, hope you're all well and enjoying the weekend?

My scan went well today yay! And it's most definitely a boy! So I will officially be outnumbered in my household  would have been happy either way, but it's lovely to know!

Jelliebabe -can't believe still no AF, she's torturing you  an imbalance might just explain things -hope Monday goes well and you can just get started soon!

Luck2014 -I'm 16+3, was so lovely to have the scan today, glad I didn't wait until the next NHS scan. Good news your boss has chilled out a bit. Maybe your HR team said something to her! Does she have children? Fingers crossed on your blood test results -do you know when you'll hear? 

Kazza236 -great news that your little Luke/Leia are doing well, such a relief! Did get say you should be worried about your follicles or just that they'd be causing pain? 

Calladene -woo hoo!!! Such good news, I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Right, must stop watching Glastonbury on TV and get to bed! 

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Okay had injection of progesterone yesterday!  Now come on  AF!  If you  don't come now I shall be effd off!


----------



## cocoholic

Hello lovely ladies     

Gosh time is really flying by!!! I keep on meaning to log in and write an update, but I just can't find the time at the moment!

I am going to try some personals

Jellybabe: What a nightmare with ugly AF!! Hopefully it is on its way now? Hope everything is well, tehre is a little AF dance for you:    
     

Fifi: Hi hun, I didn't know you could be told so early about the sex? I can't wait to my 20 week scan, although I think it is a boy, don't ask me why, I just feel it! I am sure your son will be happy to have a brother    Have you told him already? xx

Kazza: So happy to hear about your scan. How many weeks are you now? Have the pains eased? I had a very busy week not long ago and by Friday I was doubled with sharp pains xx

Calladene: hey was ec last Tuesday or the 8th?? I have everything crossed for you, I am sure this time they know your response better and they will be mature. Let us know  

Luck: Hey how are you feeling? I am so sad to hear about twin 2  , but very happy that twin 1 is growing big and strong! Hope your cramps stopped. And how is work? Are you back yet? I hope your boss relaxed a bit more and stopped pestering you about coming back etc. You have something way more important to think about at the moment  Take care of yourself and your little one   xx

Rainbowstace: So sorry about your loss   I hope you have had the time to come to terms with it and that the holidays will make you the world of good. Sending you a huge  

Sherbies: LOL to the censored words  it's funny cos you never know which words are actually going to be       So happy to hear your scan went well.

Sorry if I am forgetting anyone else, I hope everyone is doing alright xxxxxx    

AFM: Well, a lot has happened since I last posted!
We finally had our 12 (well, it was more like 14 week!) scan, all was well    . We had our nuchal scan and tests and we are low risk, which is good news, although we wouldn't have interrupted the pregnancy regardless, that is something we had very clear, although it would have been good to know before hand, just to know what to expect.
School is almost over (phew!), just two weeks today. I am keeping well.

What are your plans for the summer?    We are heading to Greece for the first two weeks of the hols, then would like to drive to France and go camping towards the end, although that's not set in stone, as we are trying to save save save for bubba.

I hope you all have a nice weekend, and that you are all doing well   
Coco


----------



## Jelliebabe

FIFFI!  A boy how fantastic!!!  

Coco - It sounds like your doing amazingly.  LOL at you going mad on maternity clothes.  Most women hate having to get them but women like us will very much relish it.  I met a lady from one of the czech boards while I was out in Prague for the last go and she is pregnant so I have got her one of the TFL baby on board badges!  I cant wait to get one for myself!  

AF CAME TODAY!  hang out the bunting!  Hooray - I had my 10th wedding anniversary yesterday too so thats lovely.  Got my baseline scan Tuesday so I could be stimming from Tuesday evening!  Hoooray!


----------



## Calladene

Hi girls my eggs fertilised!!! 14!!!
All going strong  day 5 tranfer Sunday x


----------



## Little_Pea

I wish there was a like button xx


----------



## kazza236

Afternoon ladies, another glorious day  

Fifi - Awww, another boy how lovely  Nothing has been mentioned about my ovaries or the several large follies that are still there so I'm guessing no ones concerned! 

Coco - Great to hear from you. Glad that your scan went well and that your NT results are good 

Jellie - Yay!!!! So glad that the naughty little witch has finally arrived! I have everything crossed for you, hopefully your baseline scan goes well and you can get going straight away  

Calla - Fantastic news!!! What a difference from last cycle, I bet you and DW are over the moon?! FX for a problem free transfer on Sun and some frosties     

Sherbies, Barley, Rainbow, luck and anyone else still lurking, hope you're all doing ok. 

AFM - I am still getting pains, no idea what they are but they are happening quite frequently and often enough for me to worry a lot! I went to the GP this afternoon in the hope that it was a UTI and that I could get some antibiotics and all would be well but that wasn't the case! Had a prod about my belly - not constipation (I could have told him that!) and he thinks it's a little early for the pains to be stretching as most of the growing will start in a few weeks. So, yet again, I am in limbo! He advised me to rest over the weekend and if I am still getting pains to call the surgery on Mon and he will refer me to the EPU, if pains get worse over the weekend or I get any bleeding to go straight to A&E. I am not feeling remotely pregnant at all now, the last of my symptoms went at the beginning of the week, so I am really struggling to have faith  

Sorry to end on a downer, I'm doing ok other than that  I hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

K x


----------



## Calladene

I'm not counting my chickens I'm just glad I can have babies xxx
I was told there's a chance i couldn't xx


----------



## cocoholic

Jellybabe: that's hilarious, I remember seing Kate Middleton with one of them badges  
You will be able to get your one very soon  
Yeeeeyyyy for AF!!!!!! I bet you are relieved! That's great news you will start stimming next week. You could be pupo in a couple of weeks   
What did you do for your 10th anniversary? xx

Calladene: 14 eggs   that is absolutely brilliant girl! !!!!!! How many will you have put back?  You will probably have a good few frosties as well  keeping my fingers crossed for you xx  

Kazza: so sorry to hear about the pains! !   how are they like?  I have been having stretching pains since around week 8 Didn't you have a scan not long ago? Can you book a private one  while you wait for your 12 weeks scan? I am guessing that it would reasure you that everything is well in there. Oh hun I hope your pains go away, but it could just be stretching,  so it might be nothing to worry about   hope I made sense there, seems like I wrote an essay   xx


----------



## kazza236

Thanks coco. They are like short, sharp, stabbing pains and I doubt very much I would question them if it was once in a while but they are quite frequent, I'm feeling them about 5-6 times an hour for a min or so on and off. My GP was a little blase about it and I told him about my ovaries and follies but he didn't think it was anything to do with that. In fact, he was more interested in telling me about him going to London to watch the Tour de France on Monday! He did say he'd refer me to the EPU if they continued so it's not all bad, plus I have my booking in appt on Monday so maybe the midwife will be better informed x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kazza I'm sure we would all be alarmed!  Your GP sounds like a tool.  I would see what the midwife says on Monday, see if she can organise a scan.  If not I'd get a private one.  Can you ask the ladies on the early pregnancy boards?  Having never been pregnant I don't really know what normal would be!  I do great that some twinges are normal ligament stretching etc...    I'll be thinking and   for you.  Let us know what's going on x 

My period is stopping..... Take the bunting down, rain stops play. I've barely bled at all.  Gaaaaaaaah! I'll still go to the clinic Tuesday to see what they say.... So blimmin frustrated


----------



## Luck2014

Kazza honey, how are you today?  Hope the midwife it able to help you out with a scan.  I agree with Jelliebabe - your dr sounds rubbish!  Hope you are ok xxx

Jelliebabe - oh, no , maybe it will come back with full flow.  Blooming typical eh!  I know that the anticipation/excitement of starting ivf affected my af length/timing etc prior to my first cycle.  Hope you still get to start.  Let us know how you get on on Tuesday.

Coco - great to hear from you - bet you are looking forward to that lovely, long summer hol coming up.  Glad to hear you eventually got your scan and all was well - such a good feeling isn't it?  Was also continuing regardless of nuchal test result but pleased to say that, like yours, our result came back as low risk.  No, I'm not back at work yet as I can't manage to stay awake for a full working day - maybe they might make reasonable adjustments and provide a bed - lol (I work in a job where we help clients with any adjustments needed in the workplace).  The boss was off my case last week as she was in Majorca but sure she will be back full steam ahead on Monday morning so I wonder what she will say (if she had a good hol she might be more empathic).

Fifi - hi, ooh, a little boy - wonderful!  Yes, I can understand you not wanting to wait until 20 weeks.  I also have one booked around that time - 17 weeks actually, which I am having done as a growth scan because of the blood clotting issues I have.  You had asked if my boss had children - no, she doesn't and you can tell can't you!

Sherbies - how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to hearing all your news soon.

Went to see the midwife this week and got to listen to baby's hb.

Fatigue is still ruling my life and am beginning to wonder if I will ever be able to go back to work.  Found out I have very low blood pressure (98/50) Does anyone else have very low blood pressure?  How have you got on with it?

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Calladene, Hey, good luck for today with ET, eeek so exciting, let us know how it went, so pleased you got 14!!!

Kazza, Hello, how are you feeling now? Sorry to hear about your pains, it could well be stretching/growing pains or even your overies as you mentioned they were quite enlarged still. I would go down to A&E just to get checked over, plus you’ll get a scan im assuming, or like others have said, book a private scan so it can put your mind at rest. Hopefully your midwife will reassure you tomorrow and guide you with the best way forward.

Fifi, Hello, awwww congrats on your little one being a boy, haha overruled, aww it must be amazing to find out the sex, we have a private gender scan booked for 16+3, soooo excited and nervous, i can’t imagine what it must feel like to be told you’re going to have  son or daughter. 

Coco, Helllooooo, not seen you on here in ages, lovely to hear from you xxx. Haha yes some of the ‘naughty’ words on here do make me laugh when they come up with other funny words lol. Glad your 12 (14) week scan went well and that you got low risk, we’re like you, wouldn’t change a thing if it came back high, but like you say, nice to be prepared. We were unable to get ours done as baby was in an awkward position, the lady said i should be able to get a blood test done at my 15 weeks midwife appt, but i was always under the assumption that they needed the scan result too, and it had to be done by the end of 14 weeks, so who knows. Aww bet you can’t wait to finish work for the holls, so lucky. Oooh your holiday plans sound fab.

Jelliebabe, Hey, YAYYYYYYYY to AF finally arriving, but not poop to it not lasting very long, fingers crossed it comes on strong later today or soooon, she’s been very naughty isn’t she lol. Congrats on 10 years, did you do anything nice?

Luck, Heeeyyy hunni, how are you doing? Glad to hear your still taking time out to look after yourself and your little one, fingers crossed your boss comes bk with her happy head on, if not, it’s tough, not your problem so don’t let her get to you. We sound sooooo similar, maybe because we have the same due date lol, im finally going back to work Wednesday, and like you, no idea how i will cope, i go to bed at like 9pm to 11pm in the evenings and i sleep until around 11am the next day, then come the afternoon im shattered again like ive had no sleep, so im worried how i will even cope at work as i will be up at 05:30am every morning, not looking forward to it, but unfortunately i have to return as my full sick pay runs out Tuesday so i will be on no pay, if i was getting full pay then id be staying off for as long as i could, or until i felt like i could go the day without feeling like i had to sleep. Im glad its not just me that feels like this. How long are you off work for? Aww amazing you got to hear your baby’s heart beat. When is your next scan? Mine is 19th July for a private gender scan, eeek can’t wait. Sorry to hear about your blood pressure being low, mine is normal so cant really suggest anything. What’s your dr said?

How is everyone else?

AFM....So im completly exhausted still and always feel tired, but im going back to work Wednesday for the first time in a long time of being off, im scared i wont last the day as ive been sleeping loads at home as ive genuinley needed it, i cant take anymore time off as i wont get paid, so i have to go back  , im supposed to be going back on a 10hr shift but my SGT said i can do 8hrs for now and just see how i go, they must think im being so pathetic and lapping it up, but im really not. We have our 16+3 private gender scan on the 19th July, so reallllllyy excited for that.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Calladene

It got canceled did my transfer!!!
Got et tommorrow day 6 they weren't quite at blasto stage today.
And couldn't chose xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya Ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Kazza - hope you are ok xxx

Jelliebabe - hope you have not got delayed.  Let us know how you get on Tue.

Sherbies - hi honey, gosh 5.30am - I don't envy you - hopefully it won't be as bad as you anticipate.  Again our next scans are very close - yours 19th, mine 22nd of this month.  Have to go for growth check scan through blood specialist appointment. Boss rang today and was nice - saying ooh, make sure you are right before you come back.  Drs and midwife have advised me just to rest and stay off as long as I need to.  Said to boss I will go back as soon as I feel I have more energy and get through a full day.

xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

So sorry I've been rubbish and not posted for ages, terrible! I've been having a bad time with DH - for some reason when I'm pregnant, he seems to take it as a green light to go out A LOT and drink A LOT and it turns everything bad bad bad... so it's been quite a difficult time. I'm pretty upset because after last time he promised me he wouldn't do it again and yet here we are. It's horrible, very hurtful and really damages our relationship. Anyway... so I've just not had the heart to do anything more than concentrate on this new baby, my son and work, all of which have kept me very busy and honestly I do feel very blessed for having them in my life, so I don't mean to complain 

It's lovely reading about all of your news:

Jelliebabe - what is going on with your AF?!?! Honestly, she's driving me crazy so I can't imagine how you must feel. Has she come back yet? Or was she here long enough that you could start? I think I saw you say something about starting stimming on Tuesday, have you been able to go ahead or are you delayed a bit longer? It really needs to get going so you can get started. Perhaps that one perfect little egg just isn't quite ready yet and that's why it's so delayed, just waiting for it to get ready... I have everything crossed!

Cocoholic - You can find out the sex from 16 weeks (although they can't always tell, but in both of my cases they were able to - it was VERY obvious!), but you need to get a private scan to find out that early. The one I had was actually pretty cheap - £39, so for me it felt worth it! But really, it's only another 4 weeks before you'd find out on the NHS, so if you can hang on, you can save yourself the cash and bother! Funny, last time I had a very strong feeling it was a boy and it was. This time I actually thought it was a girl, so got it completely wrong!!! Either way, feeling blessed  Yes, we told my son, he actually came to the scan and was so excited! He keeps telling everyone he's having a little brother and that he's going to be a big brother, so sweet  Anyway, excellent news that you're low risk! Yes, I felt the same, that I wouldn't have interrupted the pregnancy regardless (although my DH didn't feel the same way which could have been a serious problem...) but it is such a relief to know. I think you just want the best for your child and want to know they are as healthy as can be, so it's definitely a relief. Your holidays sound great! We've got 2 weeks in Italy at the end of August, I cannot wait! But that's it, otherwise I'm saving my holiday time so I can use 3 weeks worth at the beginning of my maternity leave to maximise that. I've actually booked it all - 7th November will be my last day... eek!

Calladene - I was so excited to read your news about all 14 eggs fertilising, that is the best news ever and I am so happy for you! I saw that they cancelled your ET, ggrrrr... how annoying! But I guess they know what they're doing and want to give you the best chance possible. I hope it all went ahead as planned yesterday? I am thinking of you and have everything crossed!

Little_Pea - I agree, we need a like button!

Kazza236 - I'm so sorry to hear about your pains. If it helps at all, I've been getting lots and lots of pains. But every scan everything seems normal. I seem to remember getting pains last time. Sometimes they are really quite strong, sometimes just little pulls. I don't know if that is similar to you? But I do keep panicking as well - and trying to stay off google so I don't freak myself out... you know, it is common around now to lose symptoms and it's very unnerving because you just don't feel pregnant at all. You know, I have also just remembered that I had loads of pain last time in one of my ovaries (I had an operation a few years ago and when I fell pregnant, my ovary to hemorrhaged, which is basically why I had problems this time and had to do IVF/ICSI) - so I wonder if it is something to do with your ovaries. I remember it was very worrying and I was convinced I was having an eptopic pregnancy, but everything turned out fine in the end. Anyway, just a thought - have everything crossed for you and hope you're ok.

Luck2014 - Poor you still feeling so tired. Working from home today so that I can take it easy... it's just not worth pushing yourself at this time is it? Of course your boss doesn't have kids, I suspected as much! She would definitely be more sympathetic otherwise... well, hopefully she'll suffer as badly when/if she ever does it and then she'll remember you! Won't help you much then though  I don't have low blood pressure but I have a friend who had that with both of her pregnancies. It made her very, very tired. She had some minor complications around labour where she had to be induced for her first and stay in hospital for a couple of days to be monitored, but otherwise was absolutely fine and it went back to normal soon after the baby was born. I think you just need to take it super easy, so you're doing all the right things. Your body has been through a lot, so it's probably just reacting to that and insisting that you rest. I am sure once you get further into the second trimester, you'll start to feel much better. 

Sherbies - when is your gender scan booked for? Oh I know some people like to wait, but for me, it becomes more real once you know the gender! I really didn't care at all which gender it was, but it's soooo lovely to know! So exciting  The only thing I'd say is that I think when you're back at work, you'll probably get back into a routine and it won't be as bad as you think it'll be. The rest that you've had recently will set you up in really good stead so you'll be able to cope better. I guess you can also look at it as good training for when the baby arrives  I keep remembering how little sleep you can actually function on... granted I didn't have to work then, but it is incredible how you can cope, although perhaps not at your 100% best! It's good they're letting you do shorter shifts. I guess it's just about taking it easy until you start to feel a bit better. Honestly, in a few weeks you will probably start to feel a million times better. The beginning pregnancy bit is always the worst. But the middle bit is lovely and at least by the end bit, you're so big that everyone gathers around you and looks after you, so it's ok too!

Sending everyone a huge hug and best wishes - hope you're all keeping well!

XXXX


----------



## Calladene

Hello I had 2 blasts transferred
One if which was hatching AB and BB


Xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

AMAZING!!!! So happy for you Calladene, what a difference to your last cycle! Now the dreaded 2ww, but I can imagine you feel a bit like I felt - so relieved to actually get to the 2ww! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Fiffi!  Wowie that was a MEGA post

Sorry to hear your OH is being such a tool.  Can you sit him down and talk about it?  I guess you've tried this though... MEN - FOOLS the lot of them - unless they're being angels!

HURRAY AF arrived Yesterday! Properly this time.  So I have a Scan scheduled for Friday, and I could start on Saturday which would be day 5.  I'm doing a Natural modified cycle this time but I didn't realise that this type of cycle is much shorter than the regular Short protocol!  I literally will be down to stimm for 5 days only!  So if we start on Saturday (fingers Xd) we could be in for EC on the following Sunday!

OMGEEEEEEE.  I'm all scared and nervous and excited all over again.  I also feel like something is scraping my tummy out with a spoon.  I hope this period is going to behave and not be a super long one.  

AAAAAGGGGGGHGHGHGHGHG Cant cope with the stress!  Acupuncture tonight so that should help.

Hope everyone else is doing well X


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies  

Thank you, I'm so sorry I've been AWOL, been trying to keep myself occupied and sane! Still none the wiser as to what the pain is, they do seem to be less frequent now but still there. Had a scan at the EPU this morning and bubba seems fine and measures one day ahead. Couldn't see any major cause for concern but my ovaries are still enlarged with plenty of follies on them. I am a little more relaxed now but still a little disconcerted, going to try and be positive now otherwise I fear this pregnancy is going to last forever!! 

Jellie - Yay for AF finally showing! FX all goes well on Friday, how awesome that you might be having EC in 11 days! 

Fifi - So sorry to hear that DH is being an   I really hope he gets his act together soon  

Calla - Fantastic news!!! FX they're both making themselves at home  

Sherbies - I hope that today went well at work, it's good that your Sergeant is being flexible with your hours. Don't worry about anyone else hun, you needed the time off to heal and doing long shifts when you are exhausted is not good for you or baby either. Just out of curiosity, have you had your iron levels checked? If your iron is low it can make you feel absolutely awful. Thinking of you x 

Luck - Sorry to hear you have low BP, I've read of other women who have suffered but never seen a remedy or any advice as to how to cope with it sorry. Really hope it improves soon so you can get back to normal (what is normal now?!) 

Hope everyone is doing ok 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

KAZZA - I'm so glad you are finally reassured!  HURRAH for your little bean!

Well bugger me if its not all off again.

Scan this morning was a disaster.  I had what looked like two cysts when I went on Tuesday but was assured that these would probably go with the bleed.  One has and the other has grown (now 21mm).  Because of this active cyst, I wont be able to have a medicated cycle this time.  So I either go for a completely natural cycle (no stimming drugs and only probably one egg) or wait and see if the cyst disappears by my next period.  They took bloods today to measure FSH, LH, progesterone and eostrogen to see if its giving off hormones.  But I think that OH and I agree that it would be better to wait until my next bleed.  

I don't want to do a completely natural cycle because we'd only get one egg (if lucky) and I already have the meds.  We are also not infinately rich.  We can use the stimms next month and get several eggs and as we will be less pressured time-wise we could do the EC and ET in Prague instead of compromising for London.

Still hacked off though.  I hate waiting and I really thought we might do this before I was 40.  I know that's not a massive deal in the real world.  I just had it in my head that I would be preggo by then and what a FAB birthday present it would be.

FED UP - Where is WINE!      


**** Update clinic just rang and it IS giving off lots of hormones - I'm chock full of lots of oestrogen and progesterone is slightly high.  FSH on the other had is at its lowest I've EVER been measured at at 4.4!  WTF.  Doc is therefore dead against us going ahead this time too.  I have to say OH and I agree.

BUMHOLES BUMHOLES BUMHOLES>


----------



## kazza236

Boooooooooo  Really sorry to hear that Jellie, I know how you must be feeling hun (not sure if you remember Cyril the cyst?!) did they not suggest putting you on the pill? It's more likely to get rid of the cyst as it shuts things down so you should be good to go next month. Everything happens for a reason and I agree; definitely better left until your next cycle   x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Ahhhhh yes Cyril!  I'd forgotten that was you! I had bcp to start with last time and they think it may have over dampened my ovaries.  We'll just have to be patient!


----------



## FifiJJ

Oh no Jelliebabe! What a nightmare, I'm so sorry. But it is much better to wait. It's not only the money (which is obviously a massive consideration!) but also the emotional roller coaster - definitely much better to wait and give yourself the best chance possible. Although I can imagine it is just awful having to wait, I really feel for you hon. When is your 40th birthday? I felt the same as you, I really wanted it to happen before my birthday. But, if it happens shortly after, it doesn't actually mean very much as you are basically the same age and the milestone is just in our heads rather than it actually meaning anything. And you can have a little drink on your birthday which I DEFINITELY missed! Sorry, that doesn't help at all. Sending you a huge hug and am keeping everything crossed X

Kazza236 - it is so difficult to stay sane when you're so worried isn't it? With my first pregnancy it went on forever and ever... this time seems to be going more quickly, but I think second time round it's much easier to forget about it a bit and believe that it is all going to turn out fine. Last time I just obsessed... I did find a doppler really helped. I know they're not for everyone, but when I really freaked out, it made me feel much calmer and helped. But obviously a very personal choice  X

Calladene - thinking of you and hoping the 2ww isn't driving you crazy!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all keeping well! XXXX


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Bit quiet on here atm.  Is everyone too busy sunbathing?  Think it was over 80 degrees in Lancashire today.

Kazza - so glad to hear all is ok with baby - you must be so pleased.

Sherbies - how is it back at work?  I went back Monday on half days.  Still pretty shattered but managed to get to Thursday ok - lol.  Heee - I recall you have your gender scan this Saturday - ooh, so exciting.  Let us know how you get on.  


Fifi - hope you are having a better time with DH.  He should be pampering you.  Think I remember you saying weeks ago that he was like mine, clearing off to the pub.  I just let him do it when he wants cos otherwise if I say anything he does it more.  I just hope  he can refrain near my due date as it will be Christmas week. Maybe they will up their game when the babies are born and reality hits.

Hi everyone else - hope you are all well and making good progress.

Hope everyone is managing to keep cool in this glorious sunshine. xxx


----------



## Calladene

Just a little update me and my wife are happy to say we had a posotive pregnancy text today that was dark! 
Xxx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Congrats honey!! Xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Caladene - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you both, that is the BEST news - hooray!!! I know you've had a rubbish time of it, but it's all worth it in the end when you get that positive test. Yay yay yay!!!! 

Luck2014 - it is SO hot isn't it, gorgeous! I'm down in London and it's been roasting. Fingers crossed it's this nice next summer  (the summer I was off with my sun was the worst summer in about 10 years....... great....!). Thanks for your kind words. My DH is a nightmare. He was terrible when I was pregnant with my son and then really good when he was born and all was good until I fell pregnant again. He swears it's nothing to do with the pregnancy, but how can it not be? I think he maybe freaks out a bit.... sigh...

Hi everyone else, hope you're well!

X


----------



## kazza236

Fantastic news Calla, congratulations to you both     next step; finding out if both embies implanted  wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months  

Luck - thank you, 10 more days until my 12 week scan and 3 days til I'm 12 weeks so hopefully I'll be able to relax a bit soon! How are you doing? Hope your scan goes ok next week. 

Fifi - Have you told your little one he's going to be a big brother yet? 

Jellie -   

AFM - I'm not doing too bad aside from struggling with the heat! I've never been good with the hot weather but I'm hotter than I usually am and nothing seems to help! Still have the pains occasionally, am also now constipated which isn't helping matters! I'm not sure if I have mentioned this before but there are 3 other girls pregnant where I work. 1 of them is due in Oct so she will be going off soon but the other 2 are due the same time as me - literally within days lol! Thankfully we're all on different depts otherwise there could be a problem!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and isn't melting in the heat, I am so glad that I have A/C in my car otherwise I think I would have cooked on the way home! 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hiya!  Thanks for the   Kazza!  Glad your doing well!  Yes I'm melting too but that's probably more because I'm a fat cow!  Won't last too long I'm sure.  Lol

Hey Fifi!  Glad you're doing well too.  Praps oh deep down feels the need to avg out while he can?  Before night feeds etc?  I'm sure he'll settle down?

Not much to report.  Still just waiting for next AF.  Only on day 12 today so even if it's 28 days we've a coupla weeks still.  Stop the press!  You know I've joined the donor list at my clinic, well the list is supposed to be 6 months long which is why we've joined now.  I emailed the coordinator last Friday to say this cycle cancelled, well do next one in Prague etc. I also said what happens with the donor thing when will we be matched etc!  Well she emailed back on Wednesday with a donor!  We could have transfer mid September!  Omg!  We've decided not to do this as I defiantly need to do another own egg round.  And if there cyst isn't gone we'll not be done in time.  Also she 5ft 2.... Week I'm 5ft 7 and oh is 6ft!  I can just see is with this tiny creature Lol! Made me chuckle!  Was a bit of a shocker though getting an otherwise perfect offer so soon. Squeeeee!  Coordinator says that's okay and she will line someone up as soon as we're ready!  Hope not to need it though.  Can't wait to get going again.

Hi to everyone else Sherbies,  luck  

Chat soon x


----------



## Sherbies

Hey everyone

Hope your all ok and managing in this heat. ...need more storms lol.

Caladene congratulations that's fantastic news. 

Luck glad your first week bk went well. How many hours are you doing?

AFM so we went for our private gender scan yesterday and I'm sooooo happy to say we are expecting a beautiful little son    so excited and happy we where able to find out. 

I'm really well apart from this heat lol 

Hello everyone I've missed....on my phone and wont let me go any further. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hiya


Sherbies - congrats on your gender scan.  Now you can start planning for your little boy,  Did 4 hrs per day last week but they r making me up them next week despite drs note specifying half days (which is actually 3.7 hrs).  Got my scan with blood specialist on Tuesday and hoping when I ask, they will tell me the gender.

jellie- wow -that was quick with the donar.  Good you have a back up plan that you know operates quickly but sure you won't need it - you will be pupo then pregnant before you know it.

xxx


----------



## Calladene

How many weeks are u sherbies xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

It's all a bit quiet on here at the moment  I hope you're all well? I am thinking the sun might be the reason why, how amazing is this weather!

All is well with me, although have been really hit with exhaustion this week - actually fell asleep at 8pm last night, eek!  DH has been better, although things still aren't brilliant, but better is a good thing. Have a 21 week scan next week which I'm really looking forward too, as well as being quite nervous! But not much to report otherwise!

Kazza236 - Hope you're bearing up ok in this heat, it is tough isn't it? I haven't been too bad, but I'm pretty good with the heat, although I have a terrible heat rash all up and down my arms... How are your pains? I have been getting some odd pains, but everything seems to be ok... fingers crossed. It's hard not to worry isn't it? Keeping everything crossed all is well. Yes, I've told my little one that he's going to be a big brother and he came along to the scan where he saw his little brother. He was very excited talking all about his little brother, but the other day was telling everyone he was having a sister and then that he was having three sisters!!! I hope he doesn't know something I don't.... :S

Jelliebabe - wow, that is good news on the donor, but definitely worth trying another round with your own eggs, but great to know that you can get moving on that if you need to! How are you bearing up hon?

Sherbies - congratulations, boys are awesome! My son is such a sweetheart, very cuddly and sweet and boys LOVE their Mummy! So excited for you!

Luck2014 - hope your blood test went well? Would they tell you the gender?

Calladene - hope you're feeling well! 

Hi to everyone else!

X


----------



## Luck2014

Fifi

Yes, the sun or maybe everyones feeling so tired.  Hope u feel more energised soon and glad things have improved with dh.

The scan went grear thanks  everthing fine so far. Have to go back for further checks re my bloodsand another scan in a month.

They were unable to confirm the gender but edged their bets on q boy.    Lots of boys on this thread ;-)

xx


----------



## Luck2014

Apologies for the typos - am on my phone.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Luck!  Glad your scan went well - Naughty bean hiding their bits!  Should be able to see in a month though!  HURRAH

Hey Fifi - Glad DH is being a bit better even though its only a slight improvement, its better than nothing or worse...  How are you getting on otherwise?

Sherbies! - Thats amazing - Team Blue seems to be doing ever so well at the moment - are you going to be investing in lots of boy things or keeping it under your hat for now?

Kazza - Hope you're well

HI Calladene, Pixie and Hobbs


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies! 

Luck - Glad all was well at your scan, hopefully you'll have gender confirmed really soon  

Jellie -   doing ok here, still having pains but not as often. How are things with you? 

Fifi - I didn't do too bad in the heat except for some nights where my fan just didn't cut it! Sorry about your heat rash, hope it's calmed down a bit now now it's not so hot. 

Sherbies - Congrats on another team blue! Hope you're getting on ok at work and with your pregnancy 

Calla - How are you doing? Not long now until you have your scan 

Coco - Hope all is well with you hun and that you are surviving the heat! 

Pixie -   Hope you're doing ok 

AFM - I had my 12 week scan today and I am very relieved to say that things are looking good   Today is the first time I have actually felt excited  

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Kazza - hooray - fab news about your scan.  Such a good feeling when you have it and all is ok, isn't it?  

Jelliebabe - hiya, when are you hoping to start your treatment?  yes, have my next scan 2 weeks today so hope to find out then.

Hope all the other girlies are doing well.  Looking forward to hearing all your news.

xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hooray for your 12w scan Kazza!  And here's to feeling  excited about it!  You should do now too!  Are you going to find out what sex you're having  I've always been in the i want a suprise group but I think I might change my mind!

AFM - I need to wait until next period to start (well we will see if this cyst has gone) .  So I am on day 22 today so I am hoping that I will start a bleed next week.  Saturday would be absolutely ideal.  TMI alert - I did have a bit of blood in mu CM yesterday so started a mini panic as It would completely be the wrong time for us.  DH is a best man week on Saturday.  Any time to go out to Prague after that is fine.. but not before!  60 days my last cycle was and yesterday it looked like I'd have a 21 day one.... anyway its not come to anything but I'm still on knicker watch just in case!  Never blimin straight forward is it... GAH...  Another four days and I'll be in the clear  

I CANT WAIT!  SQUEEEE


----------



## Sharry

Ladies,

I am going to move you to long term chat buddies tomorrow, but just to let you know there is a minimum post count to gain access to this area, if you have problems access the thread after I have moved it let me know.

Please make sure you ready the "sticky" posts within the long term chat buddies so you know what you can and cant post over there.

Sharry xx


----------



## kazza236

Sharry - will you be leaving a link on here? My brain is frazzled and I'm not entirely sure I'd be able to navigate my way to the long term chat buddies thread! 

Luck - it is a great relief! As I have felt relatively normal, aside from tiredness (feels more like exhaustion!), I was very apprehensive before I went in. The sonographer said he'd be spending time looking at the baby before turning the screen but, thankfully, he turned it straight away and showed us a very wriggly baby with a lovely heartbeat 

Jellie - Not long to go now, I have everything crossed that your naughty cyst has gone so you can get going in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully AF won't be a   and show up early.


AFM - it occurred to me today that the sonographer said I had a posterior placenta and when I looked at the report today, he's put anterior?! I know no one can help me (on here anyway) but I really wanted to get a doppler and I know that it's more difficult to pick up a heartbeat with an anterior placenta. I don't know what to do lol! If I order one today I won't get it til next Tues when I'll be 14 weeks, do you reckon it'd be a bit easier to detect the heartbeat by then or should I wait until I see the Consultant in 3 weeks? 

K x


----------



## Sharry

There wont be a permanent link to the new thread but I am sure you will find it if you have bookmarked this one.

x


----------



## kazza236

I better bookmark it then


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Sharry


Is that just the name of it -longterm buddies?  Does that put you in with everybody else or just the people who have followed this thread?  I've never used bookmarking so don't know how that works.

Kazza- It's fab you are feeling so reassured after your scan.  Happy for you.  Not sure how the posterior/anterior affects the detection but my baby's hb was picked up at 14 weeks (which was the first time the mw tried).  You have to go low down under the belly button.  I'd ring them back up to confirm which position the placenta is in soon as he provided 2 conflicting pieces of info.  Am keen to find out what position mine is now - they just told me it was good and in the right place.  I had checked with them if it was low lying and they said no.

xx


----------



## Sharry

Luck

Don't worry I just move this thread over there and you just continue to chat away, but the main advantage is you 'allowed' pregnancy chat there.

Bookmarking is easy, at the top of the posts it says 'add bookmark' click on that and then all you need to do is click 'my bookmarks' at the top of the page and it will take you to the thread and alert you of new replies.

If you have any problems message me xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Luck if you go to the main Forum index - go to the bottom section and look at Board buddies - Long established buddies.  It will look exactly the same as now - but just be over there!  See you there!


----------



## kazza236

Fortunately it'll come up for anyone who has posted on the thread, has it set to receive notifications or has bookmarked it exactly the same as it did before  (absolutely no need to be concerned, as I was, I don't think I'd have ever found it!!) 

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Thanks.  Found it in it's new location easy peasy x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey we've moved!  Hi everyone!


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey - I just noticed the date....


...its one month and one day until my 40th birthday... I'm not going to make it am I?

I want to run off and cry, but I'm covering reception so I'll have to stick a smile on it....      Thank @#/? its not busy


----------



## kazza236

Big hugs hun


----------



## Luck2014

Jellie


Once you are pregnant (just after your 40th birthday) then the number will become meaningless to you because you will have what you need and it will happen very soon.  xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Luck - Of course I know you are right.  If I come on today (not going to happen) or tomorrow it may still happen!    Lol I was just so sure that this would work (yes I know the percentages etc) I guess I'm a look on the bright side kinda gal.

Anyway shouldn't be too much longer now.  Day 29 of this cycle so am on knicker watch.

How are you all lovely ladies?


----------



## kazza236

Here's a little AF dance for you jellie, FX you get AF sooner rather than later. Maybe see if you can have some   tonight, I found that 'interference' can bring AF on  And there's nothing wrong with having a positive attitude either hun  

Luck - We have booked a private scan for the morning we tell our parents (OMG!!!!) so I'll try and remember to ask them if it's anterior or posterior. If I forget I have the Cons. appt 2 days afterwards so will ask then (Have made a note in my notes!). Oh, I picked up a doppler today  I spotted one on a ** selling site for £8 so snapped it up! Figured that if I didn't use it or found it too stressful - not being able to find heartbeat - then it's not too much lost. Although, I have tried it out and managed to find babies heartbeat in a few mins but kept losing it. It's the first time I've ever heard it so it was a little surreal! I found mine straight away so knew when I heard the one going twice as fast I'd got it. Can't be long now until your scan? Hopefully they'll tell you what position your placenta is in 

 Sherbies, Calla, Fifi, Coco and anyone else reading  

AFM - Nothing to report here really, I'm feeling pretty normal and I have to remind myself that I'm pregnant sometimes! The only problem I have is needing to pee during the night, I don't mind it so much but I can't get back to sleep afterwards so I'm always exhausted. I also have a belly (not a bump!) so my uterus must be moving up making my bloating a lot more noticeable! Have a private scan on the 17th, it's my mum's birthday on the 19th and DP's sister's on the 17th so we're going to have a reassurance scan before telling them afterwards. Feeling a little bit nervous about it, my mum is cooking us all dinner and it'll be the first time we meet my sister's new BF. Then there is the big ** announcement which I will get a lot of complaints about for not telling certain people sooner lol!  Not that I care, it's up to us who we tell and when! 

Anyway, rambling on as usual! Hope you're all doing ok? 

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Hope you have all managed to transfer across to our new location ok.


Jellie - any sign of AF?  Yes, it won't be long and you will be pupo.

Kazza - hi, oooh, all exciting telling your parents.  The Doppler was a good bargain.  I haven't got one as I'm paranoid about pressing on too hard - silly me, paranoid about stuff still but gaining in confidence that I will become a mummy as the weeks go on.  Not too long for your scan.  My 20 week scan is next Monday 11 Aug.  When I had my last scan they told me my placenta was in a good position then so quite happy about that.  Hope you get to find out about yours.  Although the placenta is fine me and DH are still too scared to sleep together incase it causes any problems with the pregnancy.  Is anyone else like me or am I the only 1? Lol.


xxx


----------



## kazza236

No you're not alone there luck! I told DP that we would as soon as we had the 12 week scan, it's been a week and still no hint of anything lol! I just can't bring myself to do it, I feel bad because I want to and I know DP must be going out of his mind! I was also worried about pressing down too hard with the doppler but found the pressing half as hard as the sonographers do was sufficient. I don't think my hospital offer the chance to hear the heartbeat so it may be the only chance I have til a lot later on. I can't believe it's your 20 week scan already! Do you find that time seems to be going a bit quicker now? 

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Kazza

I'm exactly the same - said to myself wait until like 13/14 weeks to ensure the end of the first trimester is over and now we are both too scared.  I know it's probably unnecessary worry but we just think of how long it has taken to get this far and I read about stuff like contractions starting and things like some sperm can affect things and although the risk is very minimal don't think we are willing to take a chance.  Eek! 

TBH, it's not going fast for me prob because I'm such a worry head but as time goes by it is more reassuring.  Got scan on Monday and then another 2 weeks after that with blood specialist so won't have too long to worry inbetween.  How many weeks are you now Kazza?  I remember you got your BFP 1 calendar month after I got mine so is your dd around 29th Jan?  


Take care.

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Us ivf ladies never get to stop worrying do we?  Other ladies fall preggo at the drop of a hat and sail through it without a thought!

Kazza knew I could count on a good ole AF dance from someone.  Had a bit of backache today so don't know if it's that or just  my arthritis

Better go!  I've got to catch dear hublet and have a bonk!  Lol


----------



## Luck2014

Lol Jelliebabe.


----------



## Jelliebabe

<<<Sneaks in and Whispers>>>>

I think my period started today! Shhhhhh I don't want to scare it away like last time!!!

<<<creeps out again>>>


----------



## Jelliebabe

And no it wasn't "interference" as you ladies so beautifully put it!  Just the right time  LOL


----------



## kazza236

Jellie - Are you sure the 'interference' didn't play a part?! Or perhaps it was the AF dance!  *whispers* woohoo! FX you are good to go now  Do you have to go in for a scan? 

Luck - I don't think there will ever again be a day where we don't worry! And I don't think that there's anything wrong with it, we have been through a lot to get here.
I'm 14 + 2 (14 + 4 adjusted) and I'm still not comfortable, even though everyone and everything says it's ok! I might think about it after the 16 week scan but I completely understand where you're coming from - a minimal risk is still a risk! 
Have you been given a date for your next midwife appt? I won't know what's happening until I have seen the consultant, I'm hoping I go back to midwife led care (although I have heard that you rarely see the consultant at appts anyway!). 

I'm wondering where the other ladies have got to, I hope they haven't lost the thread  I also read that Calla had some bad news at her scan, haven't checked back in there so I don't what happened. If you're reading this Calla: thinking of you  

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

YAY I'm sill on!  So booked in for a scan Monday.  Now that the AF dance worked so well - Can we have a "Cyril the Cyst be gone" Dance

Yes Calla did have bad news.  I thought she may come and share herself though.  She had a scan and there was no heartbeat.  However the clinic are having her back in next week to see if any development.  She is pretty certain its finished though.  

Anyway - I'll prolly be back in on Monday with an update!  Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## Luck2014

Hi

that's awful news for Calla. It's the worst thing eva hearing that horrible news. Sending u hugs Calla.

Kazza - yes, b nice to hear from other ladies too. guess new posts on here tho wont show up on their account until they have posted once.  Good luck with your 16 week scan - not long to wait between scans then, which is good.  Feeling more positive now as time goes on.  I ha my last midwife appt yday. maybe you could just ring up for one as I see both the midwife and consultant so maybe you will be the same.

Jellie - yippee! hooray! let us know how you get on on Monday.  Looks like Monday is a special day for us both.  Looking forward to finding out if I am having a boy or a girl at my 20 week scan on Monday.

Hi to any other buddies who have found their way here.

xx


----------



## Sherbies

Helllooooooo everyone

Omg I thought id lost this thread :-( finally managed to find it, I thought no one had posted but figured id have a look and theres been loads lol. I've not had chance to read back everyones comments but want to say how sorry I am for Calla, can't imagine how she is feeling but thinking of you. 

Luck...helllooo buddy. how are u? Your scan is today? eeeek boy or girl? Still can't believe we're having a little boy, got our 20 wk scan next Monday so hope they confirm it is indeed a boy lol as we've started to buy things. Have u bought anything yet?  hows work? when are you starting maternity leave? Hope everything is well.

Jelliebabe. ..heeey...whooo to your AF hehe.

Hello everyone else.

I'm all good, starting to feel tired again now but feeling great still, apart from my spd pain and the fact I may have Gestational diabetes and pre eclampsia. ...but im feeling great lol.

xxxxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

So Luck!  What is it?!?!?! Team pink or blue?  I've really only heard of team blue entries lately!  

Sherbies!  Glad you've found us!  I think we've lost a few with the move... So your okay apart from SPD, diabetes, and  pre-,eclampsia your okay!  Lol sounds tough!  Good luck for your next scan?

AFM - scan and bloods score hormones STILL all over the place.... Cyril refuses to die.  I have now been told to take progynova for 25 days adding in cyclogest twice a day after 14 days then stop to induce a bleed.  Then Cyril the cyst should finally be gone (damn him). So another wait but never mind.  Must loose some weight!  

Hope you're all doing okay x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi ladies,

We have a new home! How exciting, so we don't have to worry about what we talk about so much? Although I think we were a bit bad anyway....? Fortunately I had it bookmarked so it took me straight to the new location, hooray!

So sorry I've not been on for a while - I've had the most stressful time at work so have had my head down concentrating on that. Generally all is well, trying not to get too stressed about work... DH is behaving much better and 21 week scan went well. Confirmed it's is DEFINITELY another boy. The sonographer who did the scan was being assessed by a consultant so it was a weird scan - extremely thorough and very reassuring to have a consultant's eyes on our baby too, so when they said all looked good, we feel very reassured! But they also pretty much ignored us, it was all just focused on the assessment, so not much in the way of reassurance (until I piped up and asked) and the one photo we got wasn't a great one as they didn't spend any time or attention on trying to get a decent photo. But all in all, it was a great scan because it was so thorough, really good to feel so reassured! 

Anyway, quite a bit to catch up on!

Calla - I'm so so sad to hear your news, I'm keeping everything crossed it was just too early and that everything is ok. If not, the good news is that you CAN get pregnant, but I can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now. Sending you the biggest hug I can muster X

Kazza236 - hurrah re your scan, that's great news! My heat rash is much better now it's a bit cooler. I'm off to Italy the week after next though so I'm a little worried it might come back... I didn't make it to the doctors annoyingly, but might pop in and see if they can help me anyway. I see you got a doppler in the end! I have one from last time and have found it to be really reassuring. Not for everyone, but I've found it so good. So glad you found the heartbeat so quickly, hurrah! It is a beautiful sound  I'm the same as you as in I wake in the night and then can't get back to sleep, it's so annoying! Not long before you tell everyone, how are you feeling about telling them?

Jelliebabe - gah, I can't believe more waiting for you! It must feel like a lifetime to you, I'm so sorry. But hopefully this is all leading to the best news ever and when you get there, it will all be worth it! I know that 40 feels like such a landmark, I felt the same way. But you know really it's just a number and once you're past your actual birthday, it suddenly becomes quite meaningless. The important thing is that you get there, not whether it's before or after. Hope you're feeling ok about it and sending you a huge hug. When is your birthday? I prescribe a couple of very nice glasses of wine -  I was desperate for them on my birthday, so please live out my wine dream  I've everything crossed for you hon X

Luck2014 - how did your 20 week scan go? And I'm the same as you - I couldn't face us sleeping together last time at all... honestly, the whole time! And this one is no different. Poor DH, but honestly I can't face it. I do think it is completely safe and won't affect the pregnancy, I just don't feel like it at all, so bad! No doubt that doesn't help our situation, but you can't help how you feel... anyway, hope all was well on your scan. Do you know if you're team blue or pink?

Sherbies - oh no, do you think you do have gestational diabetes? And pre ecampsia? Or are you just worried? Last time around I was told I was at 'high risk' of pre ecampsia because they found protein in my urine at a few tests, but everything was fine, so lots of worry about nothing! It is so hard not to worry about every little thing isn't it? Hope you're generally feeling better and work is ok.

Hi to anyone else I've missed off - will try not to leave it so long until I next post!

X


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Yeah, for Team Pink for us - am over the moon as secretly I wanted a girl. Got a couple of photos too and can see she is going to be really pretty. All was good at the 20 weeks scan.

Lovely to hear from you Sherbies and Fifi and that you have made your way to our new home.

Sherbies - ouch, you are suffering with a few different things - have you been diagnosed for these things?  Got a diabetes check but not until week 26 I think.  Hope your ok despite these.  Good luck for Monday.

Fifi - yes, your scan sounded a bit different - sure a good thing that they were so thorough.  

Jellie and Kazza - hi, how are you getting on this week?

Hi to anyone I have missed.

Just started an aquanatal class this week which was very refreshing and good for the back pain.  Baby wriggling about loads now which is magical and she is always awake at around 10pm - does this mean she will be the same when she is born -lol.  Have told a couple more friends and telling my grandma my good news tomorrow.

Can I ask if anyone is having the whooping cough and flu jabs - bit apprehensive about them?  Just wondering if anyone else has any thoughts on these.  Spoke to consultant today and she referred me to a practitioners website that had the most uptodate research findings which was quite informative though still not convinced.  If anyone is interested I will find the link.

Night ladies xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Huge congrats Luck2014, that's wonderful news!!! 

This is just a quickie but on the whooping cough vaccine -when my son was born (in 2012) there was a sudden increase in the number of babies contracting whooping cough. I knew personally of two babies -one survived (but was hospitalised and a very sick little boy), the other sadly didn't. So for me (and I do think it's a personal decision, everyone is different) any vaccine risks outweigh the risk of my baby contracting whooping cough. It is just the most awful thing and I wouldn't want to risk it. As I said, I think it's a very personal decision and you have to do what you think is right and I would never judge anyone for deciding not to have the vaccine, but thought I'd share X


----------



## kazza236

Afternoon ladies  How are we all? 

Luck - Congratulations on being team pink   another 4 weeks until we find out! I have asthma so I will be having the flu jab, I have it every year (if I remember!) and I also had the pneumonia jab last year too. I am undecided about the whooping cough jab though, I am more for than against but I think I will make my decision nearer the time. 

Jellie -      naughty Cyril. I can't believe he is still hanging around! I really hope that the progynova and cyclogest do the job so you can start on your next cycle. 

Sherbies - Glad you found us! Hope you're feeling better now (not so tired). Have they tested you for GD or pre-eclampsia yet? Hope everything is ok and that the SPD isn't giving you too much grief.

Fifi - Glad to hear you're doing ok and that DH is behaving better now, sorry to hear that work has been stressful though. I am definitely glad that I bought the doppler! It's very reassuring to hear baby's heart beating away. I'm still waking up to pee in the middle of the night, I guess it's something I'm going to have to get used to! Not long now til your trip to Italy  Hope you have a great time and that the heat rash doesn't come back. 

AFM - I am feeling a bit rubbish today, I had heartburn all day yesterday and today I feel breathless and have a tight chest  Not sure if it's my asthma, the heartburn or because I'm pregnant! Thankfully I have my 16 week Cons appt tomorrow so I will be sure to mention it then as I had a mini panic baby wouldn't be getting enough oxygen   It seems that we have a very naughty baby! Had a private scan yesterday and baby would not stay still! Got a few pics but they weren't very good, just glad baby is ok. We have finally announced our pregnancy and it is such a relief that everyone now knows! My mum was over the moon and hugged me for the first time in years! It's her birthday tomorrow so it made her day. I also found out that one of my sisters is expecting baby #2 due March 17th! Quite an overwhelming day but super exciting  Oh, I asked the sonographer about my placenta yesterday and she confirmed that it is posterior so I will have to get that changed on my notes. 

Hope everyone is ok 

K x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

So quiet on here these days  hope you're all keeping well?

Kazza236 - I used to have asthma (it strangely disappeared about 10 years ago) but like you I have had terrible breathlessness this pregnancy (weird because I don't remember ever having a trace of it with my son), it's horrible! So it's not only you and it probably is the pregnancy. I have also had the WORST heartburn ever... I do remember having it with my son, but not quite this bad... my son had terrible reflux when he was a baby so I am preparing myself for this baby having the same! So lovely that you've been able to tell everyone, they must be over the moon for you! And how lovely that your sister and you will have babies in such close proximity! Aaahhh, all lovely 

Hope everyone else is ok?

Jellie - any news on Cyril's departure or AF's arrival? Hope all is well - I've been thinking of you.

Luck - hope your aquanatel class is going well, I'd love to join one, but think it might have to wait until my last month when I go on maternity leave as life is just insanely crazy at the moment... which worries me as I think it'll make such a different when labour comes. Anyway, hope it's going well!

Sherbies - have you had any update on those diagnosis? Hope you're bearing up ok.

Hi to everyone else I've no doubt missed - hope you're all well on this journey.

I've got my last half day at work tomorrow before my holiday, having my hair done in the afternoon and bikini line wax etc. and then off to Italy on Wednesday - I haven't had more than a few days off work since Christmas, so I really feel in need of it, CAN'T WAIT!!!

Take care everyone, hope to hear from you soon!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!

Fiffi!  Hooray for your holiday!  . Bet you have a wonderful time I've never been to Italy!  

It is quiet on here.  Not many people made the move with us over here think.  Never mind we have la crème de la crème!

Funny you two being breathless the same?  Your not anaemic are you?  That's the only time I ever feel breathless.

Kazza ,- hope your consultant appointment went well.  Glad your telling people!  That must be so much fun.  . I can't wait to do that.

Luck!  Yay on team pink!  Hoooray!

Hey sherbies!  How're you doing?

Right I'm halfway through and LOVING taking the cyclogest again!  How I've missed the front/back decisions shall i have burning pee or trots today? Hmmmm. Will be worth it if CYRIL dies.  I'm 40 next Tuesday...  Boooooo. However I AM having a surprise party on the 6th!  Yes a surprise!  DH doesn't know I know!  Lol but I do!  Fnar fnar!  At least I get to prepoare get my hair done and dress up!  I AM practicing my surprised face.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi everyone!  I hope you're all okay!  

In going in for a scan tomorrow to see if my cyst has gone.... I'm hoping it has but not getting my hopes up overly much.

I'm now 40!  I've had a brilliant week.  I've been thoroughly spoilt my husband had been wonderful.  . I've loved my 30s and I'm going to try and enjoy my 40s  even more.

I hope all of you lovely ladies are happy, healthy and in a good place x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies! I'm back from Italy holiday, which was just lovely  not so great to be back to be honest... STRUGGLING to get back into work! Oh well, only 2 MONTHS left - gulp!

It's so quiet on here, I feel very sad and miss hearing from you lovely ladies  I hope you're all ok and your journey's are going well - I am wishing you all the very best.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jelliebabe! Sorry I missed your birthday - how was your surprise party? I hope you had some drinks to celebrate  How are you feeling now you're 40? I felt down for the first week but am over it now and just embracing. It's not so bad really! Any update on Cyril?

AFM, all is going well - can't believe I'm nearly into my third trimester now, weird! I think this pregnancy has been a bit easier than my last. I've had all the usual niggles and am pretty tired, but all in all, I think I am feeling better at this stage than I did last time. So many people told me it would be harder this time because I'm that bit older and also have a toddler to run around after. I'm not sure if I had lower expectations, if I'm just happier because it was such a struggle to get here this time or if it's just genuinely been easier! I'm barely sleeping (pregnancy insomnia and an unsettled toddler) so am pretty tired, but really it's all ok  And the baby is very active these days so I am less worried and nervous than I was. So really, all good from my end!

Hope you're all feeling as positive and sending you all huge hugs and lots of  

XXXX


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hiya Fiffi!  I thought I was on my own there for a bit!

Glad you had a good holiday and you and baby are doing well.

Cyst has well and truly gone!  I started stimms yesterday.  2nd scan tomorrow.  I could be in  for ec by next Wednesday!  Eeeeek I'm soooooooo scared and nervous.  What if there's nothing.  I'm on such a low dose!  Only 150!  Last time I was on 450 last time!  Wish me luck !


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies  I haven't abandoned you all I am just biding my time until our 20 week scan on Tuesday but popping on every now and again (forgot to check new replies to posts!). Plus we are having a new kitchen, bathroom and boiler put in so most of our spare time is spent trying to get everything clear for when they start on Tuesday! 

I'll do a proper catch up next week when I should have more time but I was just checking in to see how jellie got on today?! 

Hope everyone is well

K x


----------



## FifiJJ

Yay Jelliebabe, that is the best news!!! I'm so excited for you - come on, this has got to be your turn this time! So you're on 150 of menopur is that right? What else are you on? Hope the stimms are going ok and you're feeling well. Keep us posted - I really couldn't have more crossed for you, you so deserve this!

And hi Kazza236, lovely to hear from you too! I've everything crossed for Tuesday, how exciting! And sounds like you're doing a great load of work, nesting by any chance...?!  We were desperately trying to get an extension built before the baby came, but it's now going to have to be done afterwards as we've only just managed to get planning permission (honestly, has taken an age to come through). Hope all your work goes well and look forward to hearing more next week!

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, I don't post on here much as I find it hard to keep up!  

I recognise a few names tho - hi FifiJJ!  

I'm 27 weeks on Monday. Have got this damn pelvic pain thing - feels like I've been kicked in the pubic bone!  Hurts to turn over in bed and get out of the chair.  Apart from that, I can't complain really!  Having another scan at 32 weeks as I have a low lying anterior placenta so they need to check that it's moved up.  Finished painting the walls in the nursery today and have assembled the cot - it's all starting to come together now  

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Polly X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Fiffi, Kazza and Polly his to hear you're all doing well!  

Can't wait to hear about you scan Tuesday Kazza!  Good is gone so quickly!

Polly!  Blimey it must be so much fun doing little bits for the nursery.  Sorry you're not comfortable any more!

Scan was okay on Tuesday two follies looking likely.  However I am so stressed, nervous and just really super low, I don't know what to do with myself.  I've cried nearly every day.  Big big contrast to last time when I was happy, excited and very positive.  I thought going through this again would be easier as I would know what to expect.  But this is terrible.    sorry for the pity post but I know I can tell you ladies.  Poor hubby doesn't know how to cheer me up and neither do I.


----------



## Luck2014

Hola ladies

Sorry not been on for yonks, been hectic lately as had lots going on including moving home. Looking forward to getting properly settled and preparing everything for baby now.

Will properly catch up soon. Love to all especially Jellie- hope ur feeling better & remember it only takes 1. Really hope its ur turn. I was in the low dosage of menopur like u.  Kazza- how did it go today honey? 

Will catch up properly with all soon xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Ah Jelliebabe - I am really feeling for you, it must be so stressful going through it all again. It's such a tough process as it is. But: you know you can get pregnant and two follies is great (remember, that's how many I had!)! I have absolutely everything I can muster crossed for you - you so deserve this hon and I really really really hope it happens for you. Sending you all the best wishes in the world - let us know how you're doing, and please know we're here for you and thinking of you! Big hugs X

PollyWolly - hello! It's been ages, so lovely to hear from you! We are around the same stage (I'm 28 weeks tomorrow)! So sorry to hear about your pelvic pain, I had some of that last time and it's just horrible  Sounds like you're all on top of it - what colour is your nursery....?! (or are you team cream?) I haven't got another scan until 36 weeks, although I'm thinking about doing a 4D one just to see the little fella  

Luck2014 - hope your move went ok? So nice that you'll be in and settled before baba comes, hooray! We are building an extension but we've only just got planning permission so we've run out of time to do it before the baby comes, which I'm pretty gutted about... will mean we'll need to do it early next year, which is a mare... so may have to move out, but hey ho, can't complain really! Hope you're feeling well and the move didn't tire you too much X

Hope all went well Kazza!

AFM, all going well but pregnancy insomnia seems to have kicked in and I'm just not sleeping well at all... not good as work is super busy and stressful but my brain just can't keep up... gah!

Hi to anyone else who's reading - hope all is well!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey!  Better news today, both follies 15mm and lining up to 6.8.  Good growth in two days no!  I've to go for another scan tomorrow and we're going to set a date for ec!  Should be Saturday Sunday or Monday!  I'll update when I know!

Kazza how was your scan?


----------



## PollyWolly

I lost this thread and couldn't find it anywhere!  Had to wait for someone to post something and now I've bookmarked it  

Good news Jelliebabe!  Fingers crossed for EC very soon  

Hi Fifi - we're team cream!  Nursery is white and a colour from Dulux called Pale Citrus (a pale creamy lemon).  On the white wall we are having a woodland scene stencil - it's really cute.  I fancy doing a 4D scan but DH says no!  There's a private clinic that does them around the corner from my work and I was tempted to do a sneaky behind his back but I don't think I could bring myself to do it plus I don't want to jeopardize our 'surprise' by spotting a winkle (or not)!! Why do you have to have a scan at 36 weeks??

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all having a good evening.

Polly x


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies  It's gonna be a long one, sorry! 

Jellie - Looking good! Get that hot water bottle out and grow your follies! FX the scan goes well tomorrow, I know everyone hates it when it's said but fifi is living proof - it really does only take one. 

fifi - Glad Italy was great   it's always horrible coming back, work just makes it worse! My breathing doesn't seem to be too bad now, I still get the occasional bout of breathlessness. I find it can be a lot worse at night which makes me think it has something to do with stomach acid.... I can't believe you're in the 3rd trimester, time seems to be flying now! Good to hear this pregnancy isn't going as bad as you expected  

Polly - Great to hear from you hun   sorry to hear that you're suffering, I have had some niggles as well so I am guessing it's only going to get worse! Have you mentioned it to your midwife? There are things that can help so you don't suffer so much. 

Luck - Nice to hear from you too, hope everything's going ok and that you get settled into your new place soon  moving, redecorating etc is not fun when pregnant! 

Sherbies - How are you doing hun? Did you find out if you have GD and pre- eclampsia? 

AFM - I don't know where to start lol!! Scan went well yesterday, baby wasn't as wriggly this time but was still in the wrong position to check the heart so I ended up on my side! Saw baby swallowing and some lovely clear pics of hands and feet  However, the little blighter would not open his (still call baby a he!!) legs for love nor money so we are still team cream! DP suggested getting a private gender scan so we're booked in for one on Sunday. The work on the kitchen and bathroom only started yesterday and already it's been a farce! I rent so it's all been organised through the landlord using their contractors so we don't get much of a say. Anyway, I get a phone call at work this morning to tell me that all the workmen are waiting to get in as someone dropped my keys down the drain! Had to come back and let them in and then again later on this afternoon to pick up the new keys. I'm just glad that they got the locks changed sharpish otherwise I would not have been happy. Work has been hell lately as well, so many people leaving but we're on a recruitment ban so we're all having to more than usual. I work in a supermarket in HR and the amount of people that come in and moan or ask for help etc on a daily basis is alarming! In better news, I am most definitely feeling baby move and kick, he's been having a party in there all day today! I just hope it means he's ok and not that he's trying to tell me something...?! Have had some pelvic and ligament pain which did result in a trip to triage last week but they are satisfied that it is just to do with stretching and ligaments thankfully. Feeling ok other than that  I am tired but I have been doing so much recently it's not surprising and it's manageable I am a   most days though! 

Anyway, enough rambling! I hope you ladies are all doing well and are enjoying the pleasant weather  

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Scan good today.  Follies no bigger but lining more a good 7.8.  We're in for ec on  Monday! At another 2 days of stimms so they should be a good size by then!  Lot of hot baths!  My clinic asked me if I wanted to do it without sedation!  Supposed to be okay as I've only 2 follies to drain... Errrrr no thanks!  .  Right better get to sleep had a terrible night last night, I'm perzausted!


----------



## PollyWolly

Jellie - can't believe they asked if you wanted to do it without sedation!  On our last cycle, I actually woke up in theatre when they were finishing the draining and it was bloody sore I can tell you!! That had ever happened before as I'd always woken up in recovery not knowing anything of the procedure.  Maybe they hadn't knocked me out enough?! Fingers crossed for you on Monday - let us know how you go!  

Hi Kazza - the midwife gave me the number of a physio I could see about this SPD.  She also said I could take paracetamol if I wanted but I really don't want to resort to that.  I find that everything feels worse as the day goes on - pelvic pain/swollen ankles/heartburn.  I think you're right, this is just something that's probably going to get worse but I've only got 12 weeks to go now  

DH put the curtain pole up in the nursery today and he built all the furniture.  I just stand around like a spare part holding hammers and stuff and doing as I'm told! lol

Hi to everyone else   hope you're all having a good weekend.

Px


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies, how are we all?

I am pretty certain that I would refuse to have EC without any kind of sedation or GA *Jellie* !!! I wouldn't care if it was 1 follie or 20 follies, I'd still want to be knocked out! That's just my opinion though, it's entirely up to you what you do - I am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, I really hope that everything goes well   

I feel the same about taking paracetamol *Polly* I'm not overly comfortable taking anything, even rennies! I have seen a few people mention seeing an osteopath for their SPD, they can do more than a physio can. Downside is that they're not cheap and you have to find one who treats pregnant women. If my pain gets any worse I am definitely going to look into it as an osteopath is the only thing that has sorted my back in the past! I really hope that it doesn't get worse though, it'd be nice to enjoy the last few months 

We had our private scan today and we are team  just as we had predicted! For us it seems that everything works the opposite - I've always called baby he, all symptoms pointed to a boy, we both would have preferred a boy (they're easier than girls - I'm surrounded by them!) and babies conceived via ICSI are, supposedly, predominantly male! We are still over the moon though, it's starting to become very real now 

 fifi, luck, sherbies and anyone else reading 

K x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hiya!  Ec went well.  2 eggs as expected.  Just leading they're mature and fertilise well.  Knackered so am going to nap now!


----------



## kazza236

Great news Jellie  fingers crossed the good news continues tomorrow


----------



## kazza236

How are you doing Jellie? x


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!  Both eggs were mature, but only one fertilised.  We had that transferred today.  I AM PUPO. One excellent embryo on board!  The embryologist seemed very pleased with it.  She graded it B however as it was 6 cells and not 4.  Obviously the lady didn't recognise a genius when she sees it!  . Hooray this day has been a long time coming!  

Otd 6th October!


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Jellie - that's fab!! You're now in the 2ww!  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Kazza - just wanted to say that I saw my midwife today (a different one) and again, she said I could take paracetamol for my SPD.  She said paracetamol does NOT cross the placenta.  I asked "why doesn't it?" and she said the molecules of paracetamol are too big to be broken down.  Just thought I'd mention it to you as it has reassured me (not that I've taken any yet!!).

So, had all my checks today - everything normal.  Baby's fundal measure is 28 cm which is spot on for 28 weeks.  Also weight gain range at this stage should be anything between 4 and 15 kgs and I have put on 7kg - I'm going to have a doughnut tomorrow!  

Hope everyone else is having a good evening.

Px


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello everyone - hope you're all well?

Jelliebabe - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! All you need is one excellent embryo and it sounds like you're in a great place, hurrah! I have got everything I could possible cross crossed for you - roll on the 6th October! It is your turn this time, I am so sure 

Kazza236 - congratulations on being team pink, how exciting!!! I have been team blue all the way and so can say there are downsides to it - boys are no where near as fun to dress as girls (girls are SO much better to dress!), we agreed on more girl than boy names, and often boys are easier when they're older, but girls are easier babies... and the thing that bothers me the most, when they grow up, boys are rubbish and disappear/never call, but girls usually come back to their mummies  

PollyWolly - hurrah, sounds like all your checks went really well! I was also 28 cm at 28 weeks, phew - I am so sure I am ENORMOUS! Haven't dared to look at my weight gain... just don't want to know! Your nursery sounds lovely  this poor baby is basically getting recycled into my son's old nursery (at least with a girl we would have redecorated, but what's the point this time?!!) - I think this will be a theme going forward! 

Oh btw PollyWolly and Kazza236 - I completely understand the nervousness around what you take when you're pregnant, especially when it's been so difficult to get here. But anything that says it's safe to take during pregnancy really is completely safe - they are so paranoid about any problems that if anything they err on the side of caution (so things that are actually quite safe to take but they don't want to put that on the box because it hasn't been absolutely proven). Paracetamol and rennies (or gaviscon) are all completely safe (I have a friend who is a GP and counselled me during my last pregnancy) - I took them during my last pregnancy and throughout this one and haven't experienced any problems. It is obviously completely down to how you feel personally, but thought I'd share in case it puts your mind at rest.

AFM - everything is well, although I've had a tough time at work recently... have been really sad about finishing (weirdly I love my job!), but am now counting down the days (6 weeks left...), it's been that bad. But outside of that, everything is well and I really can't complain. Coming up to 30 weeks now... can't believe it! 

Hope everyone is keeping well - everything crossed for Jelliebabe!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Dear Fiffi hope all is getting better at work.  Its crap when its all up in the_air.

AFM. Otd Monday but started bleeding a bit yesterday.  Neg test too.  So over for us this time.  Looking to do donor in January!  Can't wait_to get on with it...  Good luck ladies


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies  

Jellie - Sorry to hear your news, it isn't over just yet though hun    

Fifi - Thank you  We were well prepared for baby being a girl! I have grown up around girls (4 sisters - 7 years between me and next one down - family on both sides is predominantly female as are my friends kids!) so I am well prepared! If this ones anything to go by then I already have a little madame on my hands   sorry to hear that work hasn't been so great lately, I can really relate to that right now. Hopefully the next 6 weeks won't be so bad and won't drag. Thank you for the reassurance about the medicines, I am reluctant to take them at the best of times but sometimes needs must and I am sure it's better to take the occasional tablet and get some relief than to suffer, get stressed and stop enjoying the pregnancy  

Polly - Glad to hear you are measuring right for your dates  do you have many more appts left? I'm really not sure what's going on as I keep being told different things by different people   I have, so far, managed to put on approx 5kg (9 1/2lb) so I hope that's acceptable as I have a high BMI..... 

Luck & sherbies - hope you ladies are ok 

AFM - As always I am having a nightmare! Work has been so stressful for the last 6 weeks and it's got to the point where I don't want to go in. I have had the last few days off because I have been having pains in my chest and shortness of breath which made me feel light headed and unwell. After a trip to Triage and A&E, blood clot and heart problems have been ruled out which is a relief. I went to my GP on Friday and we (lots of questions asked and suggestions made by both of us!) we have decided that it is not my asthma as originally thought (my chest is clear and an increase in steroid dose ineffective) and more than likely baby pushing everything upwards. As I am short I have a very short torso so it makes sense. I also used to suffer with acid reflux in the past and we agreed that I'd try some Omeprazole to see if that makes a difference and some Gaviscon so FX that works! I am also really p'eed off with my midwife. I was assured at Triage that midwives are not allowed to participate in the strike happening on the 13th Oct yet I got a letter in the mail yesterday stating that I have to rebook my appt as my midwife is no longer available on that day and she's only at the surgery on Mondays!!!    

Jeez, sorry to come on here and vent ladies   I should be used to things not being easy or straight forward by now!

Hope you have all enjoyed your weekend, looks like Autumn is well and truly here now 

K x


----------



## PollyWolly

Jellie - how are today?

Kazza - always good to vent; that's what we're here for!   good that you've been checked out though and it's not your asthma.  I've had asthma since I was 2 and I'm finding I get out a breath a bit more easily now that everything is pushed upwards.  I read about that strike - I think they are all doing 4 hours on 13th.

Fifi - thanks for the advice on the meds  there is soo much conflicting stuff on the internet!  I did succumbe to two paracetamol in the end but it didn't really have much effect in any event.  The midwife at the antenatal said last week that you could take paracetamol and she said it also helps when you first go into labour - not sureI actually believe that!! 

AFM - I'm 30 weeks today.  Baby is wriggling around A LOT.  Second antenatal (NHS one) tomorrow night on labour and birth that doesn't go to plan and pain relief!  Midwife appointments at 31 (next week on 15th), 34, 36, 38 and 40 weeks - not long to go now!  All the Dad's in my office have been telling me THEIR horror stories.  I said the NHS guidelines say you should have the baby in your room for 6 months and they all said "sod that!!".  Hmmm, helpful...

Hello to everyone else  

Polly x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me to say that my doctor has prescribed me omeprazole for my heartburn and it has changed my life!! Just thought I'd mention it for any of you fellow sufferers out there!  It's enabled me to sleep better and the acid reflux has totally gone.

Good stuff and you only take one tablet a day plus totally safe for baby.

Hope everyone is well  

Polly x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, how is everyone?

Jelliebabe - how are you? I have been thinking of you - am so gutted to read your news, I am wondering whether that's a definite? This process is SO awful, I'm so sorry if so. BUT, the donor egg route is a great route and brilliant if you can get started in January. Please please keep in touch, I continue to have everything crossed for you.

PollyWolly - Funnily enough, my son had omeprazole when he was a baby as he had AWFUL reflux and it was amazing! So I hadn't clicked that if it's safe for babies it's probably safe during pregnancy! I am going to take your advice and go to the doctors - this heartburn is getting worse and worse, wakes me up sometimes at night and is there whenever I eat anything - gah! How are your antenatal classes going? My one piece of advice is not to get too attached to your birth plan - I don't know anyone who managed to have the birth they wanted for their first baby. So many of them were totally gutted not to have had the birth they wanted/planned. The reality is that childbirth is so unpredictable (remember it used to be the biggest killer of women in this country!) and the most important thing is a healthy Mum and delivery of a healthy baby - nothing else really matters. And ignore all the horror stories - I had such terrible fear beforehand, but this time I'm cool with it. It's the weirdest thing - it's not the most pleasant of experiences (I had a very long back to back labour last time) but once it's over, it's over and it ends with the most life-changing thing possible. Oh and don't feel bad if you want pain relief - I ended up with an epidural and it turned it into a great experience where I felt empowered and in control by the time my son was born. No side-effects, no problems breastfeeding. And we did keep my son in with us for the first 6 months (when they're newborns, they literally learn to breathe by mimicking your breathing, so it's good for them to be with you at the beginning - my husband did sleep in the spare room though!). We were ready to move him at 5 months but we were going on holiday so decided to make the change after the holiday! 

Kazza236 - have you also been trying the omeprazole? Hope it's working ok for you. Sorry to hear you've had such a worry about shortness of breath and chest pains - I am with you on the shortness of breath, but the chest pains as well must have been really frightening. Do you think it could be rib pain? I've been getting that and it's really quite painful! Is your ribs expanding to make room for the baby. Who'd have thought it could ache so much! Counting down the 4 weeks left at work........... cannot wait to finish and be able to get some sleep! The beginning of this week was dreadful, but it's got better as the week's gone on... but still can't wait to finish! You do sound like you are very geared up for a girl! So perhaps all has turned out for the best! 

Hi everyone else, hope you're all still with us and all is going well for you!

XXXX


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, how you all doing?

I'm in a complete grump this morning! Woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep, then we had a storm with thunder and lightening. At about 6am I nodded off to be woken at 7am by  four blokes trying to jumpstart a van right outside my house!! Got back to sleep eventually then DH's alarm went off on his phone but he was already in the shower and I couldn't find the damn thing to switch it off!! Aargh!! Now feeling absolutely shattered - not to mention painful pelvis AND I've got an inflammation in my heel which is agony when I walk, especially when I first get out of bed. Oh and did I mention the two trips to the loo during the night!! Apart from all that, I'm tickety boo!!  

Fifi - thank you again for the benefit of your experience and advice - I really appreciate it. My mum has been fantastic support - she had an elective epidural when she had my younger sister (I think giving birth to me was pretty painful!!) so she completely understands that I might want one when the time comes. She really enjoyed that experience and is all for them! Mother and sister in law are completely different however - both did it on gas and air alone and say 'oh no, you don't want an epidural!!' - even my father in law's banging on about the 'dangers' of it!! What the hell does he know?!?!! Midwife at antenatal says they are perfectly safe and any serious side affects (paralysis) are as likely as walking out the door and being mowed down by a double decker bus! Hmm I'm telling FIL that next time I see him!!

Ooooh it does feels good to get this off my chest!! 

It's all gone a bit quiet on here - would love to hear how you're all doing.

Polly x


----------



## FifiJJ

PollyWolly - glad my ramblings are of some help  People are so funny about epidurals, I just don't get it! To be frank, it's no one else's business. And the whole thing about it causing paralysis - I did research on this and it turns out there was only one ever recorded time this happened (to someone in Australia), the woman it happened to had a pre-existing issue and it might have happened regardless of the epidural! So it's a 'theoretical' risk rather than an actual risk. Everyone has a different labour and no one else has the right to say what you should or shouldn't do, it's down to personal decision and how you find the pain. 

Sending you lots of sympathy - I've completely stopped sleeping and just cannot get comfortable at night so I know how you feel if it helps at all. This last bit is never much fun... BUT it is all worth it in the end 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Still thinking of you Jelliebabe and hope you're ok X


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

So sad to see no one posting on here any more  

So just wanted to say - huge GOOD LUCK to everyone, where ever you are in your journey.

AFM...

PollyWolly - I took your advice and got omeprazole from the doctor, seriously has completely changed my life... I can sleep again! And eat again! It's the little things  So thank you for your advice, much appreciated.

Not too much longer for me to go now - I finish work in just under 2 weeks (really can't come quickly enough...!), I'm going to a clinic next week to book me in for an induction as they don't want me to go overdue as I'm over 40, but the midwife is predicting that the baby will come before then. He's really really low already and my first was a bit early, so fingers crossed.

Anyway, hope you're all well - will drop in from time to time to see if anyone does post, but otherwise I'm wishing all of you all the luck in the world!

XXXX


----------



## PollyWolly

Fifi - lovely to hear from you - I was thinking the same thing! Maybe people have lost the thread??

Ahh glad you got the omeprazole - amazing stuff isn't it?  Let's hope we don't get any problems when we come off it!

I've got just over 3 weeks left at work so I feel your pain!  I am really tired now and feel like I'm carrying a massive bowling ball around in my tummy - it's pressing on everything and so uncomfortable.

I'm 44 now (urgh) and I too have been offered induction on my due date if I want it.  I really don't want to go too far over and I am hoping that baby comes early - a week would be nice  

Anyone else out there?

Px


----------



## FifiJJ

Hey PollyWolly - yes, hopefully we won't have problems coming off the omeprazole, it seriously has changed my life!!! 
yes, I'm the same, so uncomfortable and just keen to finish work so I can rest up. Work isn't letting up at all so I just can't wait to finish... 

I think I am going to go for the induction on my due date and perhaps a sweep the week before. When I had my son, I did some antenatal classes at our local hospital and the midwife there mentioned a study which correlated eating dates with not going overdue. I don't know any more about it, but I did eat dates last time and my son came a week early so I'm doing the same this time! Every little helps.... anyway hopefully we both will avoid the induction!

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Fifi, how's it going?  Are you finishing work this week?  My last day is Friday 21st - can't wait!

My midwife asked me if I wanted to participate in the 35/39 trial.  Basically, it's for over 35's having their first baby with their own eggs.  The trial randomly splits the ladies into two groups: one group to be induced at 39 weeks and the other at 41 weeks.  I declined it because I want to be induced at term if nothing happens beforehand.  

X


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi PollyWolly,

I'm good thanks! Was supposed to finish work last Friday but ended up being dragged into a couple of nightmares on Wednesday/Thursday which meant I'm massively behind on my handovers and admin, so I'm doing a final day from home today. Can't complain really as at least I'm at home (and I'm officially on holiday as I saved up 3 weeks worth to take first, so just means I'll get paid for a day rather than taking the holiday, if that makes sense!).

It is a nice feeling to be able to sleep and chill a bit more  All feels very real! Not long now for you until the 21st, hooray!

I think I'd have done the same as you regarding that trail. I'm not sure I'd want to be induced at 39 weeks unless they really recommended it, much better to wait until 40 weeks. Especially as there are risks involved in being induced, so I wouldn't do it unless the risks outweigh the benefits. 

I actually went to the clinic and they said they are happy with me and how everything is progressing, so I'm going to start having sweeps at 39 weeks and then I have an appointment with them on my due date (the 10th) to go in and discuss booking in an induction. I'm hoping the baby will come before then, fingers crossed!

X


----------



## kazza236

Hi ladies, I'm still here!! I am sooooo tired when I get home from work that I cannot function and can just manage to do the basics. Ok, maybe DP does some of them for me......!! I'm doing ok other than that, the omeprazole is a miracle drug so have been heartburn free for a while now  I still have a naughty baby though, she favours the top of my uterus which is incredibly uncomfortable and sometimes extremely painful  She has also turned so is now breech so the pain is from her headbutting me! Had my 28 week appt today and everything is good, GTT came back ok too which was a relief. 

Do you have any plans for your maternity leave fifi and polly? I still have another 8 1/2 weeks til I go, I just hope that I make it that far! I've suddenly become a little bit concerned about what the weather will be like around baby's due date, I live on the top of a hill and my road has lots of dips and turns, as do the surrounding roads, so I hope it doesn't snow. Will worry about the labour part once I know I am safe in the hospital/birthing unit! 

Jellie - how are you doing hun? 

Do any of you keep in contact with anyone on the original cycle buddies thread? I see a few names pop up in other places but I would love to know how they're all getting along now. 

Hope you're all ok

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Girls


Just not been on here for ages - great to catch up and see that the thread is still going. I've not noticed anyone else on other threads - was thinking of having a look on the BFP thread to see if anyone else was on there, might have a peep soon and will let you know if I see anyone (Coco, Sherbies etc).

Good to hear people mentioning their finishing dates and not too far away for PollyWolly.  Fifi - congrats on finishing.  Ooh, Kazza - hopefully 8.5 weeks will go quickly.  Know what you mean about the weather - given that it's meant to be a bad winter.  Any probs getting there - call an ambulance.  My official finishing date isn't far either - yippee - 25th Nov.  However,  have been off sick for last 9 days as am having real problems breathing and dr can't find a reason so it appears that it's because baby is pushing up on my lungs - I believe at around 35 weeks though baby drops so should get the relief then.

Re- the study, am not doing it but still going to be induced at 39 weeks anyway as have been advised by specialist that this is the best thing to do.

Anyone been asking friends about the birth (that already have babies) and of course Fifi, you already know what it's like.  Everyone seems to describe it quite differently.  My friend, said her mate had 4 children and the birth only took 20 mins for each and no pain- if only!  Finding it hard to imagine what it's like really but will sure find out soon.  When is everyone due?  Kazza, I remember you tested exactly 1 month after me so you must be around 29th Jan?  I'm due 29th Dec but being induced 1 week early means that I may get the best Christmas Day present ever.

Will keep in touch more often now and look forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Aaahh Kazza236 and Luck2014 - so lovely to hear from you!

Kazza236 - I am with you on the tiredness, it's so bad isn't it?! Omeprazole - I honestly don't know how I was functioning without it  seriously life changing stuff! Poor you on the breech front - my son was breech and I had the worst rib pain from him headbutting me and well, when he decided to kick my lower regions... well it was not very pleasant I must say! This time he's head down and it feels so different! Very very heavy... my midwife said he's already partly engaged already, gulp! Last time, I actually had something called an ECV which is where they mechanically turn them... I really wanted to avoid a c-section. They don't always work, but it did in my case (it was a bit weird though!) and I was able to have a natural birth. Although frankly, my friend who's baby was also breech but wouldn't turn had a c-section and recovered quicker than I did! So I'm not sure which is the best option  I will keep everything crossed for you that it's not too icy around the time you need to get to hospital - so many things to think about! But I agree with Luck2014, if in doubt, call an ambulance! 

Luck2014 - of if you've been advised to have an induction at 39 weeks then you should definitely do that! I think it's only if you're not advised to do it for you and your babies health reasons that I'd be weary... My son also came at 39 weeks and I have to say it was nice not to have to wait beyond your due date, people seem to find that time so tedious  It is really hard to know what childbirth is like as everyone has a different experience, so you just never know how it's going to be for you. I can't remember if I've said this already, but my son's birth was honestly ok - it wasn't straight forward (lasted for 48 hours, he turned during the last 14 hours so he was then back to back, at which stage I decided I wanted an epidural. I had to wait 3 hours for one, and then after I had one, it was a breeze - I napped, had something to eat and then pushed him out. Pushing took a couple of hours and eventually they used a ventouse (the suction cup on the head) to get him out quicker as they were worried his heart rate was showing he was in distress) - but honestly, I feel really positive about it. Yes it was painful, but I found the contractions very managable, it was only when he turned back to back that it got too much, and then I had an epidural which took it all away. And you know what the pain is, you can focus on meeting your baby - and for me, that moment when they laid my son on me, honestly, I would have done it all again. It was the most incredible moment ever. Then afterwards, you quickly forget about the pain - once it's done, it's done and it's really such a small part of your life when you think about it. I had stitches which were quite sore - honestly, I dread the stitches more than the labour! But I think I tried to walk around a bit too much too soon, so I won't be trying to do that again this time  I don't know if that helps or not... but I'm not nervous about the labour this time because I know you get through it and then once it's done, it's done. I think that sometimes it's not too good to have high expectations of what you want because you kind of have to just go with the flow - you don't know and can't control what kind of labour you have. The people I know who struggled afterwards were those who had really set views on what they wanted (e.g. no pain relief, water birth, natural vs c-section etc.) and were so disappointed to not have the birth they wanted. So my only advice would be to relax, go with it and try not to fixate too much on how you want it to go, be flexible.

Hhhmmmm... that's quite a long post and not sure if it's helpful, but thought I'd share anyway!

Lovely to hear from you ladies anyway - hope the next few weeks go smoothly for you, not long to go now!

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Ladies - so wonderful to see you all in your final stages!  I'm going to do donor egg treatment next.  I'm waiting to hear from the clinic (SOON please) about a match for me.  Hoping to have our next go in January.  Definitely in Prague this time.  I cant wait!

So happy for you all XXX


----------



## Luck2014

Aw Jelliebabe, thank you and sending you all the luck in the world for your donor egg treatment.  A great start to the new year for you hopefully.

Fifi - thanks so much for the info re- your experience of giving birth.  Yes, I agree totally, no expectations and just go with the flow - that is what I am going to do.  I have spoken to the midwife today about it and she has made it clear about all the options, so I am happy with being mindful of those and going with what happens at the time.  Aw, you said exactly the same as my mum, afterwards you forget it all as it's so amazing to meet your baby.  Lovely.

Been back to the drs today as had a pretty awful night with the breathing difficulties.  Dr says it's a combination of a chest infection I have had for a few weeks that hasn't fully gone and I am on antibiotics for, having asthma (which decreases my lung capacity) and the pushing up of baby.  Hopefully at 35-36 she will drop and it will get easier.  Kazza - how are you with the breathing now?

When the midwife visited she said I had ++leucocytes in my urine so has send sample away for retesting.  Has anyone else had this?  I had a quick Google and seems quite common and hopefully being on antibiotics already will clear up any potential probs.

Girls, we just want our babies here safe and I just can't wait for the day, 5.5 weeks until I'm induced all being well. Baby has also not been growing as much over last 2-3 weeks,  again i think due to this silly infection.  Am being monitored and got a growth scan next Wed.

Sorry to go on, it really helps to write things down.  

Be lovely to hear from you all and how it's going.  Before long, we will be having birth announcements on here - how exciting and it's been so nice to go through this journey with such a wonderful supportive group of ladies.

xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Hellllooooo Ladies

I'm so so sorry I've not been on here in forever.

I will keep up to date now ha. I still have to go back and read everything that's been happening, hope I've not missed to much.

Lovely to see that this group is still going.

Me and our little boy are doing well, 7 more weeks to go (NYE) lol, we have our induction booked for NYE lol but there's no way he's waiting that long, we've had scares of pre term labour, then they thought my waters had gone, had a little bleed, all of these on different occasions mind you, so lots happened in these past few months which definitely make us think he's going to come this month rather than next month. I've had 2 steroid injections when they thought i was in pre term labour, so his little lungs will be nice and mature now. He's also breech lol, so im thinking we'll end up having a C section no doubt, not sure when they start talking about that though. I've got gestational diabetes too, but just monitoring via diet for 3 weeks to see how i get on but it seems to be my fasting result thats the problem, which i apparently cant control by diet as its hormonal,  going bk next week for the verdict and a growth scan. 

Started maternity leave yay....well holidays really and then maternity leave starts straight after on 1st December. 

We've been attending antenatal classes too, its 4 sessions in November,  every Tuesday,  we absolutely love them.

So how is everyone doing? Luck has your due date changed? i thought we had the same? Hope your ok.

Lots of love to you all. Looking forward to reading the past 50 odd pages lol. xxxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone!  Lovely to see that this thread has come back to life 

Next week is my last at work, thank goodness!!  I am feeling a bit fed up now with all these aches and pains!  I'm 36 weeks on Monday and have a scan to check that the placenta has moved as it was a bit too near the exit!  It's only had to move 2mm in the last four weeks so I'm sure it has and I'll be in the clear and able to go for a vaginal birth.

Some of the ladies on the November/December pregnancy board have had their babies already and some pretty traumatic stories too, poor things!! I'm trying to put these to the back of my mind!!

Luck - sorry to hear about your breathing issues.  I have asthma too and I get out of breath just putting my tights on - it's ridiculous!!  Have you had your urine results back yet?

Jelliebabe - glad you have a plan for the New Year!  Good luck with everything  

Funny that we're all loving the omeprazole!!  Best invention ever! lol

Fifi - love hearing your birth stories - true and honest 

Sherbies - hope you're enjoying your hols and got your feet up  I've got loads of box sets to watch and no doubt will go on a mammoth cleaning spree!

When's everyone going to do their Christmas shopping??  I might try and get mine done during the last week of November - I am going to be so broke!  

Kazza - I've lost track of who's gone where on these threads!

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm off to Wiltshire tomorrow to see my sister and have a nice pub lunch while DH plays golf with my bro in law.

Take care all.

Love Polly X


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Polly Wolly


Nice to hear from you.  You must be sooooo ready to finish work by now.  Hope your scan goes well on Monday and everything is as it should be with your placenta.  Oooh- think I'm a bit scared to read the Nov/Dec pregnancy thread then if there have been a lot of complications.  Just been reading Call The Midwife - am learning loads from it, glad it's not like that these days though.

Not got my urine test result back yet, have to wait until Monday.  i'm hoping it's clear as apparently it's only bad if you have nitrates as well as the detection of leucocytes (well I mean something that needs treating).

Can't even think of Christmas shopping, still need to buy quite a few things for baby.  I think I might give everyone money unless they let me know what they want soon.


Have a lovely relaxing,  time in Wiltshire Polly.  All I want to do these days is chill.

Sherbies - lovely to hear from you.  Sounds like you have had a tough time with lots going on.  So you think baby will come early then?  Bet you are glad to have started your leave (such a relief).  Am off sick at mo due to breathing difficulties but have hols booked for 4.5 weeks then from 25th Nov.  My boss is coming for a home visit Monday - they don't leave you alone at the council I work for!  You can relax now and do all those enjoyable last min shopping trips.  The anti natal sessions are fab aren't they, we enjoyed them too.  No, my DD hasn't changed from what it was at 12 weeks - it's 29th Dec but cos of my age and the blood clotting meds I'm on, I'm going to be induced at least 1 week early so thinking it may be Christmas Eve or Day she is born.  So excited!  Also  have a growth scan booked in next week on Wed to check she has grown.  My midwife has estimated her at 30cm but when I checked online it said average is 44cm by noW?? Bit confused as last time I had a scan she was still in the normal bracket for size (although at the lowest side of normal) and that was only like 10 days ago.  What day is your scan?

xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update from me following my placenta localisation scan this morning.

Baby all okay and is now weighing about 6 pounds and wriggling around nicely.  Placenta has now moved up and away from the cervix which is good news - yay!  Only issue now is that the baby is transverse (lying across like it's in a hammock) so I have to go back next Thursday for another 'presentation' scan.  If the baby STILL hasn't moved, they are going to admit me there and then and book me in for a c-section!  I really do not want to go into hospital for what could be potentially two weeks just to sit around and do nothing so I am going to buy a gym ball after work tonight and bounce up and down on that every evening to get this naughty baby to turn head down!!

I have to say I really wish I'd finished work last Friday as I am shattered today!! Oh, well only four more days to go!

Hope everyone else is okay.

Love Polly
X


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Polly

Great re your placenta and baby's weight.  Ow, complications hey, hope your gym ball does the trick.  Think your baby is chilling (like you said like in a hammock).  Good luck - can do without the c-section eh?, but sure the hospital will do what is best for you and baby.

Hi everyone else, hope we can keep this thread active as it was last week.  Looking forward to hearing about upcoming births and also how people are getting on at earlier stages.

Got my growth scan tomorrow - looking forward to seeing baby having put on lots of weight since last time when she was just within the normal range but at the bottom of the line on the growth chart.  Want to keep her in there until at least 37 weeks.  Feeling positive about tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi My lovely ladies!  Good to see you're all in good spirits and health and your FAB babies are all ready to be born.

I've been offered a donor!  HURRAH  EC should be 12th Feb so we are planning to go to Prague on the 12th then get the train to Vienna and stay for three nights.  Valentines in Vienna - get me!  How romantic.  Then back to Prague pick up the Kids and come home preggo!    

I keep thinking  - This time next year I will just have had a baby!  (I know I should be cautious but...) SQUEEEEE


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

So sorry I've not posted for a couple of weeks. My maternity leave FINALLY started and I stopped doing any work, hooray! Somehow I've been massively busy, mainly because I've been on a mission to get my house sorted and cleaned... perhaps a bit of nesting 

I start having sweeps as of next Tuesday so it's all feeling very real now... he's feeling very very heavy, so feels like it won't be too much longer, but we'll see...

Jelliebabe - great to hear from you! I'm so excited about your egg donor, hurrah!!! So this time next year..... woo hoo! And so lovely you can make a holiday of it and have an extra special Valentine's Day  I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed - hooray!

Luck2014 - so sorry to hear about your breathing difficulties, how are you feeling now? I don't remember hearing anything about lecocytes, but I did have a UTI with my son. I had some antibiotics and it cleared it up quickly so fingers crossed for you too. How did your scan go?

Sherbies - great to hear from you! Wow, can't believe you've had so many scares! Hopefully your little one will stay where he is until 37 weeks and then it won't matter any more! Poor you on the gestational diabetes front, you have been through the mill. Hope you're bearing up ok. Good news on starting maternity leave! I did the same, holiday time up to the 1st December. So nice to have finished and be able to chill 

PollyWolly - hooray that you've started maternity leave! How are you feeling? I'm also trying to get all of my Christmas shopping done asap, it's going to be way too stressful to try and sort it with a newborn.... so expensive though....! Good luck with your presentation scan tomorrow - fingers crossed!

Hi to everyone else! 

Looking forward to seeing some exciting news on this thread soon!

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, hope you're all well?

First week of mat leave nearly over and I went down with a stinking cold the first day! Been taking a couple of paracetamol a day to take the edge of it but oh, I wish I could down some Nightnurse!!  

I had a presentation scan at the hospital yesterday to check the baby had moved and yippee, he/she is now head down and 2/5 engaged into the pelvis - let's hope it stays that way  

Fifi - will you be 39 weeks on Tuesday when you start having your sweeps?  I think you are a week ahead of me.  I'm 38 weeks on Monday.

Jellie - fantastic news on being offered a donor!! So exciting!!! 

Luck - how did your scan go??

X


----------



## FifiJJ

Nightmare re the cold PollyWolly, how annoying! At least you can rest up instead of dragging yourself into work with it, but still, would be better without it. Hope it clears up soon. 

Yes, I'm 39 weeks on Wednesday (so first sweep is day before 39 weeks). They're hoping it'll trigger labour so he comes next week and I can avoid an induction. Fingers crossed! He actually felt like he was starting to come yesterday, but it's stopped now. I had a terrible night though, DH decided to go on a massive bender without discussing it or agreeing it with me... Left me with my son (who is hard work at the moment) and didn't get into bed until 5am. I am completely freaking out and have worked out a back up birthing partner as I am worried I can't rely on him. Not what I need at 38 weeks pregnant!

Hope you're all doing better than I am today!

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Fifi how are you?  Why do men do these things?!!! Good that you have a plan for a back-up birthing partner but I'm sure you'd prefer DH to be there! Have you spoken to him about all this?

All the best with the sweep tomorrow - let me know what it's like as I'm going to have mine next week.

Take care xx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi PollyWolly -had sweep this morning, it was completely fine, just like a smear test really, but they said I'm already 2/3cm dilated so that's probably why it didn't hurt. Feels like baby is going to come soon.... My mother in law arrives tonight so it's good timing. Although I've come down with a cold too, so miserable  and all is still not well with DH, so not the best. But sure it'll all blow over and am just focused on meeting my little boy 

Hope you're feeling better?

How is everyone else doing?

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

It's quiet on here - hoping no news is good news?? 

I'm 39 weeks today - nothing happening as yet!

I'm seeing the midwife on Thursday and she will have a date for my induction which will be any time between Monday 15th and Friday 19th December.  So, I am REALLY hoping this baby makes an appearance by itself before then - this week would be good!  

Polly x


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello everyone, I'm happy to report that I had my baby last night  He's gorgeous and we're over the moon!

This birth was very different to my last (last was back to back, 48 hours, had an epidural and ventose delivery) -we were in the midwife led unit, still fairly long (20 hours), but a good position, used tens machine followed by a water birth with gas and air. Have a second degree tear but really not as bad as last time, am feeling much better than I'd expected 24 hours post birth! The great thing about being drug free is that they let me come home last night (which is what I wanted) so already feeling settled!

Anyway, hope you're all well. Not long for you now PollyWolly, how exciting!!

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Fifi !!!! I was thinking about you and wondering whether you had had your baby - fantastic news all round!  I am mega excited now!!!! XX


----------



## FifiJJ

Thanks PollyWolly! Can't wait to hear your news  X


----------



## kazza236

Congratulations fifi! Glad it was a better experience 2nd time around  

Sorry I haven't been around ladies, been a pretty pants few weeks. Aside from exhaustion and bad PGP DP's car has been in the shop so have been ferrying him around on top of 9 hour days at work and then some silly bint went into the back of my car a couple of weeks ago! Little bit stressed at the moment which is not helping with getting to sleep. Plus I've been having issues at work - one colleague in her 50's who doesn't have children hasn't taken too kindly to me being pregnant (or having time off after the car accident!!) and is constantly b$tching and moaning which is very draining.this She wanted to know when I was coming back to work as she wanted to take her lieu time before her holiday this week - tough titty lol! Ok, I went back as there's only 3 of us in HR and the other colleague and I get on a lot better  

Oops, got a bit more ranty than I had planned sorry   Luck and Polly - not long now! Fantastic news about getting a donor Jellie, February isn't too far away  And Valentines Day in Vienna too! 

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Aw Fifi,

Fantastic - it's wonderful to have the first birth announcement on this thread.  What weight was he?  All the hard work done now and time to enjoy your baby boy.  Yippee!  Hope DH is being kind to you now - know what it's like with pain in the butt men (obviously not all).

Kazza - just ignore that stupid woman at work, you can do without idiots like her stressing you out.  When do you start your mat leave?

Polly - not long now - you may be the next announcement.  Have you got your induction date now?

Getting very close for me too.  Have been offered a sweep anytime from now(due to me being a worryaholic,  finished the aspirin I was on, at consultants request, and just panicking about clotting but the light at the end of the tunnel is very near(phew!)  Midwife came today and I had to decide if I wanted the sweep but cos we've got workmen in tomorrow, due to a rubbish landlord renting us a damp property (which they obviously knew about  prior to renting but disguised it) so they are finally doing some work on it after me stressing how worrying it is for me to expose my baby to damp. So we have agreed next Wed for a sweep -eek.  If that doesn't work have induction booked for 22nd - it can't come quick enough.


Speak soon girls xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Gosh Kazza that does sound stressful and working 9 hour days too!!  Just take no notice of that woman; does she work in HR too?  You think she'd know when to button it!! 

Luck - how many weeks will you be at induction on 22 December? Good luck with the sweep; let's hope that gets things moving.

I saw the midwife today and I'm booked in to be induced on Monday (my due date) if baby doesn't come beforehand - I've got to go in at 7.30 am and that will be it until the baby comes!  I am scared now!! She said the contractions can be quite intense and I may need to bear in mind an epidural - which I am not adverse to!

Pxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Polly Wolly

I will be 39 weeks exactly when I go for induction (as recommended by my consultant).  OOh, good luck this Monday - exciting.  Yes, been told it can be more intense but some people I know that have had mmore than one baby noticed no difference really.  Hey, and I also read that the more intense the pain the quicker the birth - no pain no gain (eek - I won't be saying that when the time comes!!!)  Had acupuncture today to loosen things and she reckons the last girl she did it on had no pain in labour (maybe that just would have happened to that girl anyway).  Have you seen any literature on accupressure points, there's certain points you and your birthing partner can put pressure on to help with the pain (Google Deborah Betts).

Going consultant appt tomorrow to see they will do another doppler because I want to know what my blood flow to placenta is like now I've stopped aspirin.  Baby girl is defo moving around lots so happy that she's happy atm.  Can't wait until she is here to stop worrying.

Having a little gathering with my mum and sisters on Saturday and we are going to have some nibbles and guess lots of things about baby girl e.g. weight, hair colour, hours in labour etc.

Speak again soon xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Fiffi!  That's amazing news.  Congratumalations.  Actually shedding a tear over here    : 

Kazza -  stuff the old *****, you won't have to see her fur aaaaaaaages soon!

Luck,  and anyone else whose still here!  Good luck ladies!  Can't wait to hear your happy news x x x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all good.


Jelliebabe - thank you - like you say, it will be your turn this time next year you will have your baby too, and how romantic for him/her to be made around Valentine's Day.  Have a lovely Christmas.

Only a few days or so to go for me before going into hospital (I'm having a sweep either Wed or Fri this week and if that does not work then I am going in to be induced next Monday). Cannot believe how lucky I am and feeling very emotional - this time next week I could be a mummy.

Fifi - how's motherhood (with your new babe) going?  Hope DH is helping you.  Mine is so immature it's untrue, but I am completely prepared for looking after my little baby without him if needs be.  This week he's been going on about how he is worried in case he can't go to the pub and how people are winding him up saying, he'll be staying at home a lot.  Been really tearful about it but from now on just going to let him get on with whatever he wants to do because need to stay calm and focus on the most important person, my little baby.

Sherbies - hope you are still around on here.  Have you had your baby early - I remember you saying you thought he would come early or are you still waiting for your Christmas/NYEve present?

Kazza and PollyWolly - how are you?  Any news yet Polly?

Happy Christmas to everyone.

xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie post from me - I am delighted to report that I am now a proud mummy to a beautiful 7lb 3oz boy who arrived into this world at 08:37 yesterday morning.  I stayed in overnight and have been back home about two hours.  We still haven't decided on a name as yet but we've got some ideas which we're mulling over.

I went in to be induced at 7.30 am on Monday morning.  I had the pessary at 9am which dilated me to two centimetres but that was all and labour didn't start by itself (I was the only one  ). Got admitted onto the labour ward at 8pm and had the hormone drip at 9pm which started to kick in - I was 7 centimetres dilated by 2.00 am!  By 4.00 am I was begging for an epidural which, by the time it was all set up and running, got to work at 5.00 am.  I started pushing at 6.40 am but after an hour and a half his head was still not coming out so in came the cavalry and the doctor put the suction cap on his head and out he wooshed!  It was amazing.  I ended up with a small second degree tear and a couple of stitches so not too bad considering what some go through!  

Let us know how the sweep goes, Luck!

Waves to Fifi and everyone else - hope you're doing ok.

I'm off now to have a little nap: I've had 4 hours sleep since Sunday night!

Take care,

Polly x


----------



## FifiJJ

So sorry, I've not had a chance to reply properly, but wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to PollyWolly, sounds like you coped amazingly, well done you! Hope you've had done sleep -I'll reply properly tomorrow! X


----------



## Luck2014

Massive congratulations Polly   How amazing  u must Av felt when he arrived. Thanks for the detailed account regarding being induced- gives me an idea of what to expect next Monday if she doesn't come sooner. Xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi ladies, 

Come in for my induction a day early. Been feeling very emotional. Had the pessary put in 2 hours ago & it actually really hurt when midwife inserted it. Thinking if that hurts then what am I in for next -eek! Polly - how did u find the induction, was u scared?

Polly & fifi- hows ur little ones?

Hi everyone else. 

Hope to hear from u soon. Am getting so emotional here at the hospital its untrue.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello Luck - only just seen your message.  How are you feeling?  Induction is scary but please try and not worry - I suspect next time we hear from you, your little one will be here.  Be brave.  Sending you big hugs  

Our little boy is doing well although he doesn't like sleeping in the moses basket much!  He eventually went to sleep in it last night after we'd bought a new mattress, padded it out with a rolled up towel and warmed it with a hot water bottle lol!  He slept through solid from 3am until 7am - trust me, that was absolute bliss!!  Fingers crossed for a repeat performance tonight!

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Luck - looking forward to hearing you news - you're nearly there girl!

Polly x


----------



## barley10

Hello everyone

I've been a stranger on these boards the last few months. Pregnancy flew by and with work commitments & prepping for new arrival there hasn't been a minute to spare!

I haven't had chance to read back too far so apologies for no personals but so pleased to see happy outcomes and positive steps forward for others.

Afm, well, we welcomed a beautiful little girl into the world on 10th December, weighing 8lbs 12ozs so given she was delivered at 37+6 she was quite a size! I don't think either of us can quite believe she is here and all ours! We've been home a week so taking each day as it comes and enjoying every moment. I'm breastfeeding so probably have more time now to check back on here!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, may all your hopes and dreams come true in 2015. 

Xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Barley on the birth of your little girl!  Wow, 8lb 12oz is a fantastic size - my little lad was only 7lb 3oz and that was enough to make me wince!  

How are you coping with the lack of sleep?  Nothing prepares you for it does it??!  I wouldn't change it for the world though.  

I'm hoping Luck will post soon with her news  

Merry Christmas everyone!  

Polly x


----------



## kazza236

Just a quickie to say merry christmas to you all  how many babies will come tomorrow?! 5 weeks left here, baby still being naughty and having her quiet days - hoping that's just her pattern.... Head is down now and boy do I know it! 

Anyway, hope you are all well and enjoying your bundles. Jellie - not long now  

K x


----------



## PollyWolly

Gosh it's quiet on here - hope everyone is okay?

Kazza, can't be long for you now? Is baby still being naughty?

Luck / Fifi - hope all's well?  Would be great to hear from you!

Jellie - less than a month now until EC!

My little boy is now 4 weeks' old and getting bigger by the day.  He sleeps quite a bit but when he wakes for his milk, I'm surprised the whole world doesn't hear it lol!  He's pretty good during the night and wakes at around 2am and 5am for a feed and usually goes straight back down. 

The HV has been a couple of times and she is lovely - I have to admit I was dreading her coming but she's been really helpful.

I'm finding getting out and about a challenge because it takes ages to get us both ready and by the time we are, the next feed is due! I do need to pop out today and get some bits so hopefully it will be stress free!

Thinking of you all - lots of love

Polly x


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the delay posting my news - baby Evie was born 12.03am 23 December, 6lb 3oz.  Been so busy with motherhood and sleepless nights that I've not had chance to post.  Polly - you sound just the same as me, wanting to go to shops but thinking it will be time for next feed - lol.  Feeling so blessed to have my precious little girl finally here after wanting her for so very long.  Will reply again soon when a little less tired.
xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies,

So sorry I've not posted for ages and ages. Very quiet on here now, I guess everyone has their hands full now!

Kazza236 -how are things? Are you on maternity leave now? Hope everything at work got better. When is your due date?

Luck2014 -huge congrats on the arrival of Evie! Lovely name  hope your induction was ok? Sorry I missed your posts -it can be very emotional going into labour can't it? When I arrived at the MLU this time round I couldn't stop sobbing, no idea why! Hope it was ok and you're recovering well. 

Jelliebabe -not long now, how exciting!!! I have everything crossed for you, you so deserve this X

PollyWolly -how is your little man? I hope he's still sleeping well? Neither of mine took to their cots or Moses baskets initially, I ended up just having them on and off in bed until they were eventually happy (this little one still won't do a night in his own bed! But we got there with my toddler so I know we will with him too). All the literature scares you, but there is no habit in the first 3 months that you can't break in a few days, it's worth remembering! Yeah, getting out can be difficult. With a baby and a toddler, I literally allow myself 1.5-2 hours to get out of the house... Certainly makes life interesting!

Barley10 -huge congrats on your little girl! Similarly to you, my little boy was 9lbs and also 39+7, so I hate to think how big he'd been if we'd gone over due, ouch! Hope everything is going well -breastfeeding can be tough but gets easier, hope all is going well for you!

AFM.... well my little boy is amazing, such a sweetie and my toddler has been brilliant with him, really caring and protective. He's also been a massive help! That said, there definitely is some jealousy which he takes out on me, so we have lots of tantrums etc. but overall, can't really complain. My little one had a tongue tie so feeding was very challenging in the first week, but we had it snipped and it's been fine since. I had an infection down below which wasn't much fun... But ok now. Have also had piles, yuck! The glamour of it! But again pretty ok now. My little one is now developing reflux which my toddler had really badly as a baby. It's awful but at least I know the best way to treat now so I'm in the process of getting my doctor to prescribe us omeprazole which should sort it. Up until it kicked in, he's been a pretty angel baby (I think his size helps!), so only up once or twice in the night (my toddler used to be up pretty much the whole night when he was a baby, so this felt much easier!). So I'm hoping once we get the reflux under control, he'll go back to that. Otherwise, all is well -it's lovely to spend time with my boys and I feel blessed (if also completely exhausted!). 

I hope you're all doing well? Would love to hear how you're getting on. 

Your turn next Jelliebabe!

X


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## kazza236

Just a quickie to let you know that Aeryn was born in the early hours of Tuesday morning weighing 7lb 2oz. Aside from being tried (and recovering from a section!) we are both doing well, I cannot believe she is here! 

Hope you are all doing ok, I will update properly soon - hopefully it's not always as crazy as this! 

K x


----------



## FifiJJ

Aahhh huge congratulations Kazza236! Gorgeous name  Hope you are recovering well -enjoy this special time! X


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Kazza! The first couple of weeks are bonkers but you soon adjust to it!  My little boy is six weeks on Tuesday - he just started smiling a couple of days ago, it's the cutest thing ever!   

Hi to everyone else   hope you're all doing okay.

P xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Congratumalations Kazza!  That's wonderful news.  X. I hope you are both recovering well and getting to know each other!

Polly that's adorable!  How lovely to see the small changes, it's gorgeous when they smile ain't it?  (My tablet put smoke instead of smile!  Lol Yik!)

Last day on the pill tomorrow, then I wait for the bleed then ring the clinic!  Then just got to pray the cysts have gone and my lining grows properly.  I'm 7 parts excited to 3 parts bricking it!  Can't wait to get going now either way!


----------



## Luck2014

Hi kazza

Lovely to hear your news, glad to hear you are both doing well. Yes, things do seem crazy at the beginning but agree with polly, you start to adapt (wish I cud say the same about partner-lol).

Xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Polly😃

Hello, isn''t it the best feeling when baby smiles?, Evie has started smiling too. I find myself just watching her for ages thinking how lucky 🍀 I am. Took her to her great grandmas last week & we barely chatted (as we usually do) cos we were sat mesmerized, hee hee.

Jellie
Good luck for your valentines ivf. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Fifi
How r u and baby getting on?

Hi to everyone else.

Evie doing well & feeding loads. She was 7lb 8 on Thursday. Enjoying being with her & loving her so much. X


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello Luck  

Evie, such a pretty name!  How are you getting on?  I'm finding the night feeds tiring in terms of getting going the next day but coping with them better than I thought I would!  Heath wakes at around 2am and 5am but he's a good boy and goes back to sleep pretty much straight away. He gets a bit windy sometimes and he wriggles around a bit but apart from that, all is good.  He's six weeks' old now 

How are you doing Fifi?  Heath has a tongue tie as well but luckily it hasn't affected his feeding ability so we've left it as is.  He gets weighed again next Tuesday - he's into the 0-3 clothes now so I think he has definitely put on 2-3 pounds.

Jellie - keep us updated!  So exciting, keeping everything crossed for you.

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Had baseline scan today and OMG we are good to go!  ITS NEXT WEEEEEEK!


AAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH - Going to book the trip tonight!  SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## PollyWolly

Woohoo Jellie!!!! Bet you can't wait to get started!  Keeping everything crossed for you   

Px


----------



## kazza236

Thank you ladies, I am so in love it's unreal   despite the sleep deprivation and occasional screaming fits/cluster feeds I am loving every second of being a mummy. DP went back to work yesterday and I have to say, after me whinging about how unhelpful/useless he was pre baby, he has been an absolute star. Considering he had no experience with babies at all he has been hands on and like a natural with Aeryn, as well as keeping the place in order and tidy. I honestly don't know what I would have done without him and I see him in a whole new light now. 

We had a bit of a scare when she was 2 days old. She has jaundice (thought it would have cleared up by now...?!) and is also a lazy/sleepy baby but on day 2 we couldn't wake her and she wasn't waking up for a feed. She would stir when we tried to wake her and I'd get her latched for a few mins before she was dead to the world again. So in the evening we took her up A & E to the Paediatric Assessment Unit and they took some blood, weighed her (lost 300g in 2 days) and checked her over. Her blood sugar was a little low but corrected itself after we fed her so they were happy for us to go home, carry on with what we were doing (I'd started expressing to monitor how much she was taking per feed, topped up feeds with formula if necessary and was waking her every 3-4 hours) and had to return the following day for repeat bloods to check her bilirubin levels were still within the normal range. Thankfully all was good the following day and we had an awesome Paediatric Dr! He explained everything to us, in detail, and it was him who told us that she is just a sleepy/lazy baby - she was reacting in the right way when we tried to wake her for her feeds and the jaundice was making it harder for us to get her to feed and wake up so, as disconcerting as it was, she was fine. We had to feed her before we went so the nurses witnessed how hard it was to feed her (an hour to take 50ml) and how often she fell asleep. Dr was happy though and we were able to go home with instructions to feed 60ml every 3 hours. 

I'm happy to say that, although things still aren't completely back to normal, things are much better. She is still a very sleepy baby and still has a little jaundice but she wakes up for most of her feeds (not always every 3 hours mind!) and is finishing 80ml without too much trouble. She's not quite back up to birth weight but she is putting weight on, I am still under the midwife as they want to keep an eye on her jaundice and weight so probably won't get discharged until they're satisfied, AFM, I am doing ok. My wound has healed nicely although the area where one of the beads was weeped for a few days but is fine now. I still have a little bit of bruising and tenderness but overall I'm very happy with it   I am, of course, shattered but coping ok. Might be a different story after a week of DP being back at work!! I know I am going to get cabin fever being stuck in all week. I don't know when I can start driving again, I'm guessing another 4 weeks, and the bus services around here are not very good. Plus I have quite a big buggy and worry about not being able to get on the bus! Now the novelty has worn off, people aren't coming round any more and there's only so many films one can watch... Still, I wouldn't change it for the world, it's only for a few weeks which is a small price to pay for my little miracle  

Sorry, rambling on as usual! I'm still on cloud nine    

Jellie, I am so excited for you!! Really hope this one works, I have everything crossed  

K x


----------



## Luck2014

Polly . thanks, yes, pretty tiring business but all worth it.  Is Heath getting into any sort of a routine?

Jellie - best of luck, this will be your time hunny.

Kazza - sounds like you had a worrying time, glad thing are ok.  Love your summing up of how you feel ie small price to pay for such treasure - feeling the same too.

If there's anyone else reading, let us know how your getting on.

Evie is now 6 weeks and doing well, she got weighed today at her developmentcheck and was 8lb7ozs.  She is possiting hrt milk a lot, dont like it but dr reckons it's normal.  Anyone else's baby bringing their milk back up all the time?


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kazza - wow that does sound scary!  Glad you're getting it all under control now though.  And as for hublet, that's amazing!  Lovely to see them getting on so well!

Luck!  Evie sings like she's doing really well.  If the Dr days its okay try not to worry!  I know... easy to say , hard to do!

Right!  3 days left till we go!  House sorted drugs sorted, all flights, hotels etc booked.  Just the train to book but yippee were 99% done.  Just got to get through these last coupla days without melting down (highly likely!). Last scan to check lining growth tomorrow!  Keep thinking of me ladies I need all the help I can get!  I'll update when I have news x


----------



## Luck2014

Be thinking of you Jellie xx


----------



## kazza236

Good luck Jellie   xx


----------



## Luck2014

Any news jellie? Xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi hey ladies!  We have 8 eggs, all fertilised and today on day 2, 4 are at 4 cell stage and 4at 2cell stage so pretty pleased with that!  . Were having a lovely time on Vienna but back to Prague tomorrow with transfer on Tuesday!  Fingers xd for more good development!


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello everyone!

Jelliebabe -how exciting, I'm so happy for you and have everything crossed for Tuesday, woo hoo!!!!!! When is your OTD? Let us know and I will be thinking of you!

Luck2014 -little Evie sounds like she's doing well! Yes, my little one brings up a lot of milk, my toddler did too. They've both had reflux and it can be a bit miserable. I can deal with the vomiting (just means you have to always have a muslin handy, change clothes frequently and feed quite a lot...) but he gets very distressed about an hour after eating and vomits up partly digested food, which is miserable. It got very bad with my toddler where he stopped putting on weight properly, but they eventually prescribed him omeprazole and it sorted it out completely. I'm trying to get the same for my little one but getting the right appointment is proving tricky... Anyway, hopefully you aren't having the same thing. If you are, it is really worth seeing your doctor as soon as possible as you can end up having to jump through loads of hoops to get it sorted.

Kazza236 -poor you, that sounds like it must have been really frightening. It's really tough when they won't feed. My toddler was jaundice and it makes them so sleepy, it was a nightmare! I've found when they won't feed that doing lots of skin to skin seems to encourage it. Sounds like she's doing well now so hope it continues!

PollyWolly -sounds like Heath is doing brilliantly! How old is he now? It is so lovely when they start smiling, just makes it all so worth it!!!

AFM, all is going well. We're now at 10 weeks today, can't believe it! He's doing really well, but the tiredness is really hitting me now. He's going through a growth spurt and his reflux means he's feeding quite frequently so it's quite draining... But all worth it  Unfortunately things with my husband haven't been at all good... It's annoying because when I'm just with baba I feel as happy as can be, but it's definitely put a cloud over things. Oh well, just trying to focus on baba and how blessed I am to have him in my life 

Sending you all lots of best wishes -especially Jelliebabe, I have EVERYTHING crossed for you! X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Everyone!

Well its a   for me!          not that I'm excited or anything!

We had out first beta on Wednesday at 166 and our 2nd today at 471!  I'm so thrilled - I just cant contain myself - I want to tell everyone!  We have a scan in 2 weeks on Friday the 13th!  Hopefully we will see the heartbeat and if its one or two!

YIPEEEE

Hope you ladies are all well XXX


----------



## Luck2014

Yippee jellie - congratulations x


----------



## PollyWolly

Wow Jellie that's amazing congratulations!!!!!     

I bet you are ecstatic!  Keep us updated.

Hello everyone else - hope you're all well.

Polly X


----------



## FifiJJ

WOOOOOOOOO HHOOOOOOOOOOO Jelliebabe, that is the best news and I am sooooo happy for you!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear how the scan goes -and if there's more than one....!

So so excited for you! X


----------



## kazza236

Fantastic news jellie, I'm so excited for you! Good luck for Fri xx


----------



## Luck2014

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Jellie.

Fifi - how's your baby's reflux?Am doing a dairy free diet atm to c if it makes any difference.  

Kazza and Polly - how r u and your babys?


----------



## kazza236

Hope everything went ok today jellie, thinking of you xx 

Luck - we're doing ok, also battling reflux so trying to find what works for her. It's been a tough 7 weeks, because we've been trying different things for the reflux and trying to get rid of her jaundice we have no routine   

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone    

Just managed to sit down with a glass of wine   this parenting lark is exhausting business! 

Little Heath is 12 weeks' old and now weighs 13 pounds and 3 ounces.  He's got blonde hair coming through which we expected as DH and I were both little blondies as babies.  Routine-wise hmmm, well, we sort of have one.  He goes to bed around 9pm and wakes up for a feed anytime between 3am and 6am.  He tends to be quite grizzly in the evenings - no idea why - think he might just be over-tired.  Anyone else get this?? He's also just had bronchiolitis which lasted nearly two weeks but he is much better now  - it was quite worrying and the cough he had was awful.  He's still on 5 ounces of milk every 2-2.5 hours but every now and then he'll take 10 in one go, usually around bedtime so he must know that he needs to stock up  

How's everyone else getting on?  Kazza - have you tried the omeprazole for the reflux??

Jellie - how did the scan go - do hope all okay??

Luck and Fifi - you two okay?

P xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi polly Poor Heath!  Sounds like he's he's had a right time of it!  Glad he's better now though!

Kazza I wouldn't worry yet about the routine.  Youll get there!  You have enough to contend with!

We had our scan yesterday.  I said "I'm worried there's nothing there " he said " well, there's two something's there! ". Its Twiiiiiiins!  Both measuring just right and hearts beating perfectly!  Woohooooo!  Were soooo excited!  Long way to go but for now hooorray!


----------



## FifiJJ

Oh Jelliebabe, I can't stop smiling reading your post! That is the best news ever and you sooo deserve this, I am over the moon for you! I knew it would be your turn now  

When is your 12 week scan? I assume you're having scans before then too? Oh it's so exciting!!!

Lovely to read everyone else's news too! We are still battling with reflux. Annoyingly GPs around here won't perscribe omperazole so you have to see paediatrics at the local hospital, but that takes ages... Our appointment is finally a week tomorrow and in the meantime we've been using ranitidine (helped a bit) and domperidone (not liking it much, hasn't helped and seems to have messed with his system a bit). But other than that, we are doing really well! He's so cute and a proper little smiler  His older brother couldn't be a better big brother if he tried, he's very loving, caring and protective. It's amazing to watch 

PollyWolly -little Heath sounds awesome  I also wouldn't worry about a routine. With my first, I was really late getting him into a routine (not until he was over 6 months old) and it definitely helped, but he went into it really easily, so there's plenty of time. My little one isn't in a proper routine yet. We start and end the day with a similar pattern but it changes in the day and night! Sorry to hear about the bronchitis, so awful when little ones are sick isn't it? Hope he's fully recovered now. 

Kazza236 -sounds like you're also getting on well! Reflux is awful though isn't it. How is the jaundice? Hope it's cleared up now (my first had it and it's such a worry, but hopefully will clear up ok). 

Luck2014 -yeah, the dairy free diet is a pain isn't it? I find it really hard (esp when you're sleep deprived). I haven't found it made a difference with either of mine but I know it's worked really well for others. How's it going?

Hi to anyone else still reading, hope all is well!

X


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies   

How are we all doing? I'm not too bad just tired still! Aeryn has been sleeping through the night for a few weeks now but I've not really slept as I wake every time she stirs   she went in her cot for the first time on Saturday night and has transitioned really well although she tends to talk to her mobile instead of sleep! She's also started fighting sleep during the day so sometimes screams in the evening, it's very frustrating. Her reflux is still bad, she's posetting/vomiting more now but she's still a happy baby. I have some ranitidine for her so should start using it really. I think the sleep thing may have something to do with holding her upright for 30 mins after feeds (bouncer didn't elevate her enough  ) so she's used to falling asleep on me. She does go to sleep on her own, sometimes without her dummy, but when she's over tired she wants mummy. Got her second lot of jabs next week. She was fine after the last lot so fingers crossed she's ok this time. She's such a character, has a proper personality and really expresses her emotions. She's not overly interested in toys which is a shame, she is only 11 weeks so hopefully that will change soon. Tummy time is interesting as she always pulls her legs underneath her and sticks her bum in the air! 

Anyway, I'm rambling on! I hope everyone is well and had a lovely Easter/pesach xx


----------



## Sherbies

Hey ladies 

It's been so long. I thought it'd be lovely to see how everyone is doing? Not sure if anyone will get this. We should start a ** group if one hasn't been done already. Xxx


----------



## Pixie and Hobs

Hi sherbies, gosh I haven't written on here for ages! Well
Back in 2014 our first round of ICSI failed. We were looking at having another round at a different hospital but then I had a natural miscarriage oct 2014. That filled me with some hope that we might get pregnant naturally and we did! Pippa Grace was born at 32 weeks in September and is perfect! Currently feeding the little munchkin as we speak! Hope you are well and everyone has had a fab Xmas and new year 😘 Xxx


----------



## Sherbies

Awww heeey Pixie and Hobs.

That's amazing, so glad it all worked out for you in the end. So sorry to hear about the failed cycle and miscarriage.

We had our little mirical on 21st Dec 2014, he's amazing, our first cycle of ICSI worked, but he was our only little surviver . 

Hope everyone is well. 
Xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone,

Great to see posts on here again! 

Our son was born in December 2014, our 4th IVF cycle.  All is well although he seems to get a cold every two weeks!!

We have decided not to try for another baby - I didn't want to put my body through all that again (plus, I'm getting old now lol)

Hope everyone else is getting on okay 

xx


----------



## kazza236

Awww Pixie, so happy for you   

Aeryn was born in Jan 2015 on our 2nd ICSI cycle. She's a little monkey but the light of my life! Too clever for her own good! I'm struggling with the fact I won't have any more, more so because DP is not entertaining it in any way and cuts me off if I dare bring it up! (Not often at all, maybe 4 or 5 times since she's been born!)

Hope everyone is doing well  

K x


----------

